# Creative Super X-Fi headphone holography



## Erik Garci (Jan 10, 2019)

Creative Super X-Fi headphone holography

Videos:





Links:
https://us.creative.com/sxfi/
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...e-audio-holography-to-ces-2018-300579136.html
https://www.cnet.com/products/creative-super-x-fi/preview/
https://www.soundguys.com/creative-announces-super-x-fi-headphones-and-dongles-15585/
https://www.techhive.com/article/3246194/ces/creative-super-x-fi-headphone-audio-holography.html
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feat...ew-super-x-fi-headphone-holography-technology
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/creative-super-xfi-holographic-sound,news-26441.html
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3247654/ces/ces-2018-the-best-products.html
http://gametyrant.com/news/super-x-fi-living-sound
https://mobilesyrup.com/2018/01/12/creative-labs-holography-technology/
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/378-h...ed-post-super-x-fi-magic-your-headphones.html
http://www.avsforum.com/best-ces-2018-creative-super-x-fi-headphone-technology/
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/378-h...creative-super-x-fi-headphone-technology.html
https://www.samma3a.com/tech/en/creative-unveils-super-x-fi-concept/
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=742170
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3247654/ces/ces-2018-the-best-products.html
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...hy-wins-best-of-ces-award-2018-300584122.html
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/com...brings-3d-sound-to-headphones-after-us100m-rd
https://www.techgoondu.com/2018/03/02/ears-creative-super-x-fi-promises-immersive-audio-headphones/
https://www.cnet.com/news/creatives-new-super-x-fi-audio-tech-is-frigging-mind-blowing/
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Co...tive-seeks-inspiration-from-Angry-Birds-maker
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/technology/creative-technology-sim-wong-hoo-super-x-fi-10025918
http://www.straitstimes.com/tech/audio/surround-sound-with-a-dongle
http://www.tnp.sg/news/singapore/creative-ceo-super-x-fi-audio-tech-more-revolutionary-colour-tv
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ve-streaming-idols-at-computex-300656639.html
https://klgadgetguy.com/2018/06/07/...ge-the-way-you-watch-movies-and-listen-music/
https://sg.creative.com/corporate/pressroom?id=13601
https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/co...-begin-rollout-of-its-3d-headphone-products-0
https://www.straitstimes.com/tech/audio/creative-launches-highly-anticipated-super-x-fi-amp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-sim-bullish-as-new-super-x-fi-audio-10750024
https://www.cnet.com/reviews/creative-sxfi-amp-preview/
https://sg.creative.com/corporate/pressroom?id=13602
https://sg.creative.com/corporate/pressroom?id=13603
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creative.apps.superxfiplayer
https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/gadg...iew-stunning-sound-will-change-your-headphone
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...th-over-99-satisfied-customers-300739173.html
https://www.cnet.com/news/creatives-super-x-fi-amp-heads-to-the-us/
https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/11/review-creative-super-sxfi-amp/
2019-01-09 https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/fea...-sxfi-theater-headphones-and-creative-sxfi-tv
2019-01-10 https://www.techgoondu.com/2019/01/...-chip-to-headphone-smartphone-makers-in-2019/
2019-01-10 https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...nology-awards-sim-wong-hoo-super-xfi-11107938​Discussions in other Head-Fi threads:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-l...dio-and-holophony.865973/page-5#post-13956008
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/smyth-research-realiser-a16.807459/page-117#post-13969440
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cre...-headphones-at-150-coming-this-summer.869731/


----------



## mbyrnes

Nice! Not exactly the Smyth Research Realizer A16, but a nice, inexpensive option for the masses. Hopefully it performs much better than current VSS options.


----------



## Richter Di

For getting Creative updates: https://us.creative.com/sxfi/


----------



## Moochibond




----------



## jgazal

No looking angles for interpolation and head tracking...

@pinnahertz, you may want to check this one too.


----------



## LajostheHun

I'm a A 16 backer from 2016 but I also want this for mobile use, wish  it had  BT built into the dongle though, don't like wired headphones for outdoors anymore.


----------



## richard51

I am very interested in that... But my question is this dongle will be compatible with any headphones? my headphone of choice is a hybrid vintage one the AKG K 340..... I suppose that this dongle will be between the dac and the headphone am I right?


----------



## Moochibond




----------



## LajostheHun

richard51 said:


> I am very interested in that... But my question is this dongle will be compatible with any headphones? my headphone of choice is a hybrid vintage one the AKG K 340..... I suppose that this dongle will be between the dac and the headphone am I right?


The dongle is DAC/Amp plus the SOC that does the processing, they said any headphone will work with it, but they recommend headphones that are "certified" by them meaning there will be a built in correction curve in the phone app for them so the X-Fi processing can do a better job. They said that the list of those headphones will be growing as time goes by.


----------



## richard51 (Jan 16, 2018)

LajostheHun said:


> The dongle is DAC/Amp plus the SOC that does the processing, they said any headphone will work with it, but they recommend headphones that are "certified" by them meaning there will be a built in correction curve in the phone app for them so the X-Fi processing can do a better job. They said that the list of those headphones will be growing as time goes by.



Thanks pretty much.... I dont think that the  use of the vintage  AKG K340 that is already difficult to drive by any headphone amp. will be possible then....Alas I am in love with them, and this dongle will only do for cinema with an other headphone.... Audiophile listening necessitate amp +dac of the higher caliber.... For the price this dongle will be a marvel for sure,but not for  audiophile music listening... For cinema... The Smyth Realizer is the only route then for audiophile music listening I think... No audiophile listen with a phone....


----------



## LajostheHun

richard51 said:


> Thanks pretty much.... I dont think that the  use of the vintage  AKG K340 that is already difficult to drive by any headphone amp. will be possible then....Alas I am in love with them, and this dongle will only do for cinema with an other headphone.... Audiophile listening necessitate amp +dac of the higher caliber.... For the price this dongle will be a marvel for sure,but not for  audiophile music listening... For cinema... The Smyth Realizer is the only route then for audiophile music listening I think... No audiophile listen with a phone....


if you watch the video made  by Mark of AVS forum you can see that this is for music as well, his impression was that the image was moved front of him the same way speakers are in a room, which is one of the chief goals of any "out of your head" processing. As far as the "audiophile" thing  I use that more of a "knock" than a "badge"     also you can't take the realiser with you, I'm looking at this a mobile solution strictly.


----------



## richard51

Thanks....I will probably buy one.... The Smyth is way too cost much for me....This dongles seems very interesting anyway....I will throw off my badge for that, please dont knock me....




LajostheHun said:


> if you watch the video made  by Mark of AVS forum you can see that this is for music as well, his impression was that the image was moved front of him the same way speakers are in a room, which is one of the chief goals of any "out of your head" processing. As far as the "audiophile" thing  I use that more of a "knock" than a "badge"     also you can't take the realiser with you, I'm looking at this a mobile solution strictly.


----------



## froes

I don't believe that this can reach the perfprmance of the Smyth system, but it could be exactly what I'm looking for: a small portable device that enables surround for headphones.
I had two current candidates

Sennheiser GSX 1000
Creative SoundblasterX G5
and this could be a new one, as my usage scenario is music, not gaming.


----------



## Jearly410

froes said:


> I don't believe that this can reach the perfprmance of the Smyth system, but it could be exactly what I'm looking for: a small portable device that enables surround for headphones.
> I had two current candidates
> 
> Sennheiser GSX 1000
> ...



Are you also considering the Creative E5? Same thing as G5 but more portable.


----------



## halcyon

Any words on latency?

The CEO says "the first incarnation will be on USB dongle", so clearly they have more products coming out. Apparentely at least integrated to headphones (licensed?)

I wonder if they will let 3rd party professionals to do at-ear-canal measurements for better accuracy. That pinnae / head photo doesn't sound very promising to me, regardless of what they claim (you can't really photograph inside the ear canal and a lot of resonances are created there, it's not just a standard width/length tube).


----------



## Alcophone

CNET article


----------



## Richter Di

Alcophone said:


> CNET article





> First I took photos of both my ears and face with an app to get my custom sound map. Then I sat down in a home theatre equipped with expensive up-firing speakers for Dolby Atmos effects. Finally I had to take another measurement of my ears by inserting two microphones while a test track played.
> 
> The additional calibration wasn't exactly needed, but Creative wanted another profile to show how close it could come to mimicking an actual room. The default sound profile for Super X-Fi is taken in a smaller room, which sounds slightly different as well.
> 
> ...



Wow. This is huge!


----------



## Jearly410

So a third quarter release, can’t wait!


----------



## borez (Mar 8, 2018)

I had the opportunity to attend the same demo as the AVSForum guys.

If you can see in the video, there were two options available for profile capture. First one being the pinnae/head photo, and second one being the head/pinnae photo + in-ear mic test tone sweeps. I did the latter option. Cans used were the EMU headsets, which were open-backed cans (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e-mu-wooden-series-headphones.781884/page-58). The reference set-up was the same Elac system.

Unlike the AVSForum guys, demo material for mine was different, being 1) the Santaria Atmos demo, 2) a scene out of Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them, 3) an Overwatch game scene (think it was the same one in the Atmos demo disc), 4) Steely Dan track (same as the AVSForum video).

To caveat, I have no understanding on the science behind this technology, but here are some of my thoughts.

a) The technology does create a very immersive soundstage. Out of all the material, I was most impressed with the Atmos clip. If I was to nitpick, directional imaging was better with the reference set up (I could better pinpoint the position of the bird calls).

b) The choice of material unfortunately didn't stress this technology to its limits. The demos had surround mixes that contained "filler material" (background music scores, additional sound effects, etc) which did provide an enveloping soundstage but failed to test on other aspects. Would have loved to demo material testing directional panning.

c) Using this with 2 channel audio is a no go for me. I never liked additional DSP processing against 2 channel sources anyway... but a colleague mentioned an interesting use case: DSP processing against sound characteristics of famous concert halls. Imagine being able to replicate the acoustic signature of the Royal Albert Hall or the Boston Symphony Hall...

Other afterthoughts:

1) I suspect this technology will work better for specific cans than the others (i.e. open-backed cans with a wide soundstage). On hindsight I should have done a A/B test with my own cans, but wasn't sure if I would be allowed to do that. It'll be interesting to see how they can compensate this with custom calibration curves. Apparently the h/w profiling isn't as simple as capturing the frequency response.

2) The initial products will be in the form of an app, and the USB dongle. In these use cases, how can multi channel material be decoded? As per the CEO, they do have other products (e.g. an HDMI breakout box) in the works. But it's worth noting that the prototype was also a USB-linked breakout box.



halcyon said:


> Any words on latency?
> 
> The CEO says "the first incarnation will be on USB dongle", so clearly they have more products coming out. Apparently at least integrated to headphones (licensed?)
> 
> I wonder if they will let 3rd party professionals to do at-ear-canal measurements for better accuracy. That pinnae / head photo doesn't sound very promising to me, regardless of what they claim (you can't really photograph inside the ear canal and a lot of resonances are created there, it's not just a standard width/length tube).



For what it's worth, they used a simple Android phone for the pinnae/head photos. No fancy iPhone-like depth sensing cameras. Also interesting to test on what makes the difference, the ear profiling, or profiled hardware?


----------



## Erik Garci

borez said:


> c) Using this with 2 channel audio is a no go for me. I never liked additional DSP processing against 2 channel sources anyway... but a colleague mentioned an interesting use case: DSP processing against sound characteristics of famous concert halls. Imagine being able to replicate the acoustic signature of the Royal Albert Hall or the Boston Symphony Hall...


Have you heard any 2-channel speaker systems that use crosstalk cancellation? Some examples are Ambiophonics and BACCH. It is possible to get a similar effect on headphones by using the Smyth Realiser or BACCH-hp, and it might be more to your liking. Maybe Creative will offer such a mode.


borez said:


> As per the CEO, they do have other products (e.g. an HDMI breakout box) in the works.


Did the CEO mention HDMI specifically? A box with HDMI would compete better with the Smyth Realiser.


borez said:


> For what it's worth, they used a simple Android phone for the pinnae/head photos. No fancy iPhone-like depth sensing cameras.


Some other companies are planning to use phone images as well. One example is the THX Spatial Audio Platform. Another example is the partnership between IDA Audio (OwnSurround), Genelec and Hefio.


----------



## Boogie7910

How would this connect to a gaming console or pc? Could you use your own dac and amp with it?


----------



## Andrew LB (Aug 23, 2018)

Boogie7910 said:


> How would this connect to a gaming console or pc? Could you use your own dac and amp with it?



I'm fairly certain it will be via USB. The dongle shown on creative's site shows it connected to an iphone via a usb to lightning cable. The device contains a custom SOC (system on chip), 8 channel DSP capable of 24/96 @ 100+ SNR. here's the quote from Creatrive:



			
				Creative said:
			
		

> To realize this technology, a custom SOC (system-on-chip) was designed. This culminated in the Superthreaded Floating Point X-Fi UltraDSP SOC, packing 5 times more computing and digital signal processing power than Creative’s most powerful Sound Blaster chip while consuming less than half the power. This SOC is highly integrated with megabytes of fast memory so it can decode and process 8 channels of high resolution 24 bit 96KHz audio simultaneously and play them through its integrated audiophile quality DACs, exceeding 100dB SNR (signal to noise ratio) of dynamic range.




This article says it will be released later this year and will MSRP for $150 usd.

https://www.straitstimes.com/tech/audio/surround-sound-with-a-dongle


----------



## obiwon

anyone know if this thing is any closer to coming out?  the app was supposed to be out in april and the device in june.  its now august and not so much as a peep...


----------



## Erik Garci

"SXFI was announced in the third quarter of FY2018 and has received overwhelming reception. We expect to commence volume shipment of the new SXFI products from the next quarter (Q2 FY2019)."

Quote from Creative Technology in the black in Q4 on gains from lawsuit award against Huawei


----------



## Erik Garci

You can enter this drawing today to win one.

https://sg.creative.com/sxfi-draw/


----------



## blazinblazin

Looks like it will be ready to order today for Singapore users and worldwide seems to be November.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It looks like I might just have to give the dongle a go even if I would have preferred waiting for something more traditional soundcard. Well mic-in would be great to have at least but I do have Mobius I could use in bluetooth mode for those occasions I'd need it. I'm so curious to try this Super X-Fi thing.  November can't come soon enough.


----------



## obiwon

are there any singapore online retailers that deliver to the US?  i would like to get one now and not wait until november.  would make an awesome christmas gift if it is as good as advertised!


----------



## earfonia

I just bought the Super X-Fi Amp yesterday. Very good deal, a friend of mine gave me referral link so additional SG$ 20 discount, I ended up paid SG$ 199.- or around US$ 146.- for the SX-Fi Amp dongle and a pair of Aurvana SE Super X-Fi Certified headphones, that according to Creative would be similar to CAL. Awesome deal. Collection on the 9th of October, with special personalization appointment with time slot. I hope what they mean by that personalization is calibration using the binaural microphones on our ear for accurate profiling. Well, let's see. Another 2 weeks.

I did try the prototype of Super X-Fi in Creative HQ, last March 2018. To my memory it was like 70%-80% as good as the Smith Realizer that I tried in Canjam Singapore. But that was the prototype, tested on different setup, so not an objective side by side comparison. But it was already pretty good in my opinion, quite a realistic simulation of the speaker setup. Hopefully this small dongle can perform as good or even better.


----------



## jgazal

earfonia said:


> (...). Collection on the 9th of October, with special personalization appointment with time slot. I hope what they mean by that personalization is calibration using the binaural microphones on our ear for accurate profiling. Well, let's see. (...).



With 7.7 billion people and the diversity of peoples of the world, I will be surprised if head and ear-mapping process (combined with AI processing to pick a sufficiently matching HRTF on a large and diverse enough database) achieves performance as accurate as an in-ear acoustic measurement. At least in a shorter timeframe than the one estimated by Stephen Smyth (20 years). Well, let’s see. I hope to be alive until it happens.


----------



## obiwon

jgazal said:


> With 7.7 billion people and the diversity of peoples of the world, I will be surprised if head and ear-mapping process (combined with AI processing to pick a sufficiently matching HRTF on a large and diverse enough database) achieves performance as accurate as an in-ear acoustic measurement. At least in a shorter timeframe than the one estimated by Stephen Smyth (20 years). Well, let’s see. I hope to be alive until it happens.



that will be true but i imagine it will still be way better than existing 2D sound pumping into your ears.  i suspect CT has plans on expanding their database of ear shapes and profiles.  if this is as good as the demonstration i saw it will become all the rage in gaming, movies and music.  brilliant idea to sell the chips and license the tech.


----------



## earfonia (Sep 25, 2018)

jgazal said:


> With 7.7 billion people and the diversity of peoples of the world, I will be surprised if head and ear-mapping process (combined with AI processing to pick a sufficiently matching HRTF on a large and diverse enough database) achieves performance as accurate as an in-ear acoustic measurement. At least in a shorter timeframe than the one estimated by Stephen Smyth (20 years). Well, let’s see. I hope to be alive until it happens.



Well, my guess, the objective of the SXFI being small and portable device is to simulate speaker setup on the go, aiming to solve the in-head sound we use to experience when watching movie on laptop or tablet using headphone, and to give a more spacious and out of head sound experience, like listening to a speaker setup on the go. So it is not critical to accurately copy a certain acoustic finger print of a certain speaker setup in a certain room, calibrated for a particular person, although technically it is possible to do that with proper calibration. So as long as the simulation is realistic enough with pleasing and enjoyable effect, people will enjoy it.

For those who wish to enjoy their own Dolby Utmos speaker setup accurately on a pair of headphone, I guess Smyth Realizer with binaural mics calibration is the better option. The marketing objective of SXFI and the Smyth Realizer seems to be rather different.


----------



## obiwon

earfonia said:


> The marketing objective of SXFI and the Smyth Realizer seems to be rather different.



The Smyth Realiser seems like an audiophile product not a mobile device.  The mobility makes the SXFI such an incredible concept.  If it is as good as the review say then I would expect every high-end headset will incorporate this technology into their headphones, or else they will try to develop their own version if they can without violating patents.  Can't wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Does this device support optical out? 

It states that it enables 7.1 for movies and games. However it would be preferable to have this device go digital out so we can use our own DACs.


----------



## Erik Garci (Sep 27, 2018)

Fegefeuer said:


> Does this device support optical out?


I have not seen any mention that its 3.5mm jack provides mini-optical output.

Update: Creative confirmed via email that the output is analog only.


----------



## edwardsean

Is the Super X-fi music player app also going to be able to do the surround processing?  I'm really interested in their virtualization but don’t want to be tied to their amplification and conversion.


----------



## Erik Garci

edwardsean said:


> Is the Super X-fi music player app also going to be able to do the surround processing?


Yes, that seems to be the plan. Here are some relevant quotes from the latest articles.

"Mr Sim had previously promised a free mobile app - the proprietary Super X-Fi technology can also be implemented as software. But he has changed his mind and the free app will be given out selectively to users by invitation only."

"The dongle and a standalone mobile app will initially be available only in Singapore and for Android mobile devices."

"The company had originally planned to release an app in April to let users try it out, but shelved that idea and decided to make people wait for the hardware's release instead."

"The company is going to release the SXFI App as well, and while that will be invite only at the start, Amp owners will be able to unlock the app for friends."


----------



## edwardsean

Erik Garci said:


> Yes, that seems to be the plan. Here are some relevant quotes from the latest articles.
> 
> "Mr Sim had previously promised a free mobile app - the proprietary Super X-Fi technology can also be implemented as software. But he has changed his mind and the free app will be given out selectively to users by invitation only."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information Erik. This app sounds like an amazing portable solution. I understand the economics involved in withholding the release of the app. They need to establish hardware sales. However, for someone like me I only need the processing. If anyone has a track on an invite place PM me!


----------



## 8u5t3r

Anyone in Singapore want to take the plunge for the SXFI amp can use my code for SGD20 off: FRIEND-PM7BPRH


----------



## Nerdybeng

edwardsean said:


> Thanks for the information Erik. This app sounds like an amazing portable solution. I understand the economics involved in withholding the release of the app. They need to establish hardware sales. However, for someone like me I only need the processing. If anyone has a track on an invite place PM me!


Just got mine yesterday. 
Paired it up with my Nura.
So here's the weird thing. With the amp, you can only have wired output, not bluetooth. But with the app, you can actually enjoy the same functionality wirelessly. 
Tried to use the amp with my Cayin i5. No go. Couldn't get any sound out from the USB-C port on Cayin i5. Thought it was supposed to do DAC through the USB port?
App is also not supported on Android 4.4.
Haven't really found Nirvana yet with this double personalization combo... Can definitely tell the effects of the SXFI processing. But they don't have a profile for this in-ear plus headphone combo. Guess Nura is the only one around?


----------



## musicphotolife (Oct 19, 2018)

There are certainly a lot of promise on the SXFI Amp, but if I were to tone down the expectations, it might make the product more palatable and less hyped.

1. SXFI primary purpose is *to make headphones audio sound like it’s coming from outside your ears through external speakers in a natural environment.*
2. It is a portable solution, requiring no additional software license. Literally just plug and play (after uploaded the ear and headphone profiles).







Multi-channel audio works amazing, because after all, the multi-channel data is already there. One common knowledge is that Android only supports 2-channels, hence the output for multi-channel audio might not be as expansive. Comparatively, when using the SXFI Amp over desktop computers, by selecting the Sound profile to "5.1/7.1 Surround" will achieve much better results.






With regards to two-channel audio, it's a mixed bag. The only drawback I got from sampling a handful of tracks is that vocals under studio recordings appear to create rather unnatural transformation. It sounds a little boxy, with unnatural echos. Hence, the quality of the holographic audio depends on the recording mix. Having said that, the overall sound staging is certainly a refreshing and pleasant experience as I can perceive the audio coming from in front of my face rather than around my ears. I enjoyed the most listening to light and clean instrumentals and jazz, as opposed to heavy modern pops.

The SXFI Amp is *definitely *not a supreme audiophile product, it will not translate audio imaging accurately (as most audiophiles demand even from their normal stereo headphones). But it transports me into a virtual room to deliver believable natural room audio. For listeners who enjoy a relaxing audio experience (not for critical listening), the SXFI Amp will elevate the enjoyment further.

Reference: https://musicphotolife.com/2018/10/creative-sxfi-amp-review/


----------



## obiwon (Oct 19, 2018)

maybe its just me, but i am very impressed with SXFI.  i am listening on both my iPhone and PC to all types of music and spoken voice.  to my ears and my friends it is superior to stereo.  it is a big improvement to dolby atmos.  the sound is richer, much more depth and at times can be like sitting in a concert hall.

i do not understand the criticism of this.  maybe android does not do a good job processing the sound.  or maybe my taste in sound is too generic.  but for me it is a big upgrade.  headphones have gone from being harsh sounding to richer and gentler on the ears.

i hope this technology proliferates.


----------



## edwardsean (Oct 19, 2018)

obiwon said:


> maybe its just me, but i am very impressed with SXFI.  i am listening on both my iPhone and PC to all types of music and spoken voice.  to my ears and my friends it is superior to stereo.  it is a big improvement to dolby atmos.  the sound is richer, much more depth and at times can be like sitting in a concert hall.
> 
> i do not understand the criticism of this.  maybe android does not do a good job processing the sound.  or maybe my taste in sound is too generic.  but for me it is a big upgrade.  headphones have gone from being harsh sounding to richer and gentler on the ears.
> 
> i hope this technology proliferates.



I'm anxious to try it for myself. I'm waiting for it to be released in the States.

I thought that it was Android only. Is it also supported on iPhone?

[edit: Got it. CNET reports that it does work on iPhone with the lightning to USB adapter, but that you sometimes get error messages.]


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Still waiting for someone to comment on gaming with this thing. Does it work well?


----------



## obiwon (Oct 19, 2018)

edwardsean said:


> I'm anxious to try it for myself. I'm waiting for it to be released in the States.
> 
> I thought that it was Android only. Is it also supported on iPhone?
> 
> [edit: Got it. CNET reports that it does work on iPhone with the lightning to USB adapter, but that you sometimes get error messages.]



yes you need to get the geuine apple lightning to usb a camera kit.  i tried to buy a knockoff but it didnt work.  then you go usb a to usb c to the sxfi.  but im in the us and i could not find the app in either google play or itunes.  i think its only available for download in singapore.  next month the iphone air headphones come out so will be getting that.  i hope they have a full line of products.

like i said i really hope this becomes a standard.  it is sooo much better than stereo.  when i listened to metallicas one i was like wtfffffff.


----------



## obiwon

RPGWiZaRD said:


> Still waiting for someone to comment on gaming with this thing. Does it work well?



i dont game so i dont know.  i have read reviews saying it does not work well as you could not tell the direction of the sound.

however i think there is something wrong with their setup.  or perhaps the game was not coded to handle 7.1 sound.

when i listened to a dobly atmos demo with and w/o sxfi the difference was enormous.  dolby atmos is better than stereo. it provide more directional sound and depth.  but when you listen to dolby atmos with sxfi it is like super charged.  maybe 3X or 4X more impactful than dolby atmos.

so things that are properly coded in 7.1 sound like atmos is super enhanced in sxfi.  its really night and day.  i cannot say how impactful it is.  so if this technology gets advertised and a gaming company takes the time to code in 7.1 sound i think this thing will be a grand slam.  i hope cyber punk or some other big title picks this up.  it will revolutionize sound.

if you ever get sxfi listen to this to see what i mean.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Oct 19, 2018)

That's interesting as typically using two different HRTFs at the same time typically just never work. So this Super X-Fi approach must be pretty different, I suppose from everything I've read it's more like a virtual room simulation than surround presentation where the biggest factor is to get the sound out of your head to be more in-front/around you.

I definitely feel I have to give it a go, even if it doesn't work well for my needs, this small nifty dongle do support 5.1/7.1 channel mixing which alone helps a lot for surround cues when gaming on PC. I tend to favor 5.1 as opposed to 7.1 as I feel directions are more clear with 5.1, with 7.1 the steps between the channels shrink as more channels have to fit the same space which for me leads to more diffuse directioning.

What would you say about the sound of the dongle in general? Is the DAC/amp quality good (probably easier to compare when Super X-Fi is turned off). I've had mixed experiences with Creative products in the past and I still cannot understand why the Realtek onboard chip on ASRock motherboards sound so damn good to be an onboard solution, technically it should be easy to find an upgrade but when it comes to subjective listening tests, I tend to favor the Realtek onboard sound on my ASRock Z370 motherboard compared to even ASUS Essence STX II and Creative SoundBlaster ZxR and G5, I find it more detailed and the bass is punchier but very tight at the same time. It blows my mind, I don't understand how it's possible!


----------



## edwardsean

@obiwon, I on the reservation list for people outside of Singapore. How did you get one?


----------



## obiwon

RPGWiZaRD said:


> That's interesting as typically using two different HRTFs at the same time typically just never work. So this Super X-Fi approach must be pretty different, I suppose from everything I've read it's more like a virtual room simulation than surround presentation where the biggest factor is to get the sound out of your head to be more in-front/around you.
> 
> I definitely feel I have to give it a go, even if it doesn't work well for my needs, this small nifty dongle do support 5.1/7.1 channel mixing which alone helps a lot for surround cues when gaming on PC. I tend to favor 5.1 as opposed to 7.1 as I feel directions are more clear with 5.1, with 7.1 the steps between the channels shrink as more channels have to fit the same space which for me leads to more diffuse directioning.
> 
> What would you say about the sound of the dongle in general? Is the DAC/amp quality good (probably easier to compare when Super X-Fi is turned off). I've had mixed experiences with Creative products in the past and I still cannot understand why the Realtek onboard chip on ASRock motherboards sound so damn good to be an onboard solution, technically it should be easy to find an upgrade but when it comes to subjective listening tests, I tend to favor the Realtek onboard sound on my ASRock Z370 motherboard compared to even ASUS Essence STX II and Creative SoundBlaster ZxR and G5, I find it more detailed and the bass is punchier but very tight at the same time. It blows my mind, I don't understand how it's possible!



I’m not sure how much I can guide you. I am not a gamer as I said and don’t know much about sound. I do have a very high end analog system and know what a good speaker system can do vs a bad one.

As for 5.1 be 7.1 the SXFI definitely projects 7.1. If u listen to queens bohemian rhapsody the part where it goes Galileo Galileo. In stereo it comes out as right ear then left ear. But in SXFI it is upper right and then upper left. Don’t know if this is what was mixed in the studio or how SXFI translates it. But if it was mixed as stereo then it would be a problem in the game if u hear the sound come from above. But the fact that it can come from above means a game maker could have more flexibility in how sounds are coded to be translated accurately by SXFI.

I know there are games that project Dolby Atmos but this is way better than that.

As for sound quality it was totally fine. I don’t think my ear is trained as an audiophiles but I noticed no difference in quality between the sound coming straight from the PC/iPhone vs coming thru the SXFI. And the presentation of the sound from the SXFI was  way way better. The best I can describe it is being in a concert hall.

Definitely listen to Metallica’s One. Unbelievable.


edwardsean said:


> @obiwon, I on the reservation list for people outside of Singapore. How did you get one?



Ebay


----------



## Erik Garci

Creative announced that pre-orders in the US will start November 1st. It will cost $149.99 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## froes (Nov 5, 2018)

I bought the AMP directly from Singapore and installed the APP as APK.

The APP denies running with the message "The app was not purchased." after it tries to connect somewhat, maybe Creative's own server.

Without the setup by the APP the result is mean til poor. So my Onkyo Granbeat is solo by far the better option.


----------



## Richter Di

Erik Garci said:


> Creative announced that pre-orders in the US will start November 1st. It will cost $149.99 plus shipping and handling.



Europe?


----------



## obiwon (Oct 29, 2018)

froes said:


> I boght the AMP directly from Singapore and installed the APP as APK.
> 
> The APP denies running with the message "The app was not purchased." after it tries to connect somewhat, maybe Creative's own server.
> 
> Without the setup by the APP the result is mean til poor. So my Onkyo Granbeat is solo by far the better option.




this is not my experience at all. i am in the US where you cannot download the app so there is no ear mapping.  but the SXFI even without ear mapping is 1000% better than plain stereo.  now i dont have the $600 Onkyo Granbeat, but i cannot see how a plain stereo DAC would be better than SXFI.  the SXFI is superior to atmos.  for me it is the only way to listen to music from now on.  i just wish it was built into the motherboard of my computer or into the headphones.

i even showed it to my friend who is very hard to impresses.  oppositional by nature.  he was blown away.  he wouldnt give me my headphones back.

i have used it on iphone as well as on a computer.  i hear that android may not process sound as well so maybe it is the android OS.


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> Europe?



you can order it from ebay which is what i did.  the sellers ship to europe i believe.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

HRTF experiences are pretty invidual, so out of box it will probably work better for some than others due to ear shape and such so yea it should only get better once you can calibrate. While tempted to buy from ebay I'm still going to wait for europe launch, wouldn't hurt with a free bundled decent headphone.


----------



## froes

I checked the app availability with a windows system. There was a message that all my devices were incompatible with the the APP, including my Onkyo Granbeat???
What's all this?


----------



## x7007 (Nov 6, 2018)

I ordered one from ebay ,,, I hope I won't be disappointed .

I have the Sennheiser 800s +  Mayflower Electronics AMP ,  would I be able to use the External amp or I am doomed to use the XFI Amp ?

I am using Eclaro Omega HT PCIE Sound card which I have the ability to connect to the separate non dedicated headphones connector , I am using the Speakers connector and it translate it with the right Xear Virtual surround . that's how you can skip the internal AMP...

With the creative it would seem I'll double amp, will that be ok ? would I need to do that ?

Would I have an issue with Android app ?


----------



## blazinblazin (Nov 6, 2018)

I had been playing around with this for few weeks.

For this Technology to work well. There are 2 important factors.

*1) You need to get mapping right. *
a)Do mapping at a bright place, make sure the mapped lines don't go out of you ear/face too much.
b) Face your camera as perpendicular to your ear/face as possible)
c) Map a few times and check which is the best for you.

*2) Headphone profile.*
It is best if you can get SXFI certified headphones for maximum effect.

Till now there are not many headphone profile to choose from.

If not SXFI certified or your headphone profile is not inside the list, test out every existing profile for the headphone you are using.

Lastly don't listen too loud. The volume does not seems to be loud when you listen but after you take it down you might felt that you just finished attending a loud concert.


----------



## SoundHelmet

Anyone able to compare to mobius or waveNx. I wouldn't mind some 3d on my Desktop headphones.


----------



## obiwon

SoundHelmet said:


> Anyone able to compare to mobius or waveNx. I wouldn't mind some 3d on my Desktop headphones.



i have not listened to those headphones but i will say that i have listened to dolby atmos with and without sxfi.  and i can tell you with sxfi it is waaaaay better than just atmos.  even though atmos is considered 3D, it sounds 2.5D when compared to sxfi.

the sxfi is $150 which is a total bargain compared to other options and it is hands down better than atmos and thx spatial.  so even if you use those other headphones i think adding sxfi will make them even better.

no i did not do an A/B comparison between only-atmos and only-sxfi as i did not have a non-atmos source.  so i do not know if sxfi was enhancing atmos or if sxfi was producing the sound by itself.  but for sure the combination of atmos+sxfi is unbelievable.  it really puts atmos to shame.  thx spatial was a distant 3rd.  it was basically 2d sound imo.

note that i did not do any ear/face mapping.  i used it straight out of the box as the app is not released in my country and it was still great.


----------



## x7007

SoundHelmet said:


> Anyone able to compare to mobius or waveNx. I wouldn't mind some 3d on my Desktop headphones.



Don't even compare those 2 to SuperXFI or Eclaro Omega HT XEAR   .  those are the only 3D VSS I would use , and I am still waiting for the SuperXFI but if people says it's game changer ,  I hope it is...      And don't compare GSX 1000 ,, it has quality issues because of 16 bit and not 24 bit .


----------



## Fox1977

obiwon said:


> i can tell you with sxfi it is waaaaay better than just atmos. even though atmos is considered 3D, it sounds 2.5D when compared to sxfi.



I've read several times on this thread "SXFI is better than Dolby Atmos"... This is a wrong assertion. Dolby Atmos is a multichannel encoding algorythm. IT IS 3D, you have channels all around you and above you. If you listen to a Dolby Atmos soundtrack on your phone or you computer through headphones, you lose all the 3D effect and you just get plain stereo that sounds inside your head. SXFI applies filters on the Atmos soundtrack, in a similar way to Out Of Your Head or Smyth Realiser, to virtualize a multichannel (up to 7.1) and make it sound through headphones "as if" you were listening to the actual speakers setup.
SXFI is NOT better than Dolby Atmos. SXFI simply enhances the processing of Dolby Atmos soundtrack on your listening device from a basic stereo "inside your head" rendering to a multichannel "out of your head" rendering. It unleashes Dolby Atmos potential (though not to 100% as it's limited to 7.1 channels while the Smyth Realiser A16 will manage up to 9.1.6 channels)


----------



## Erik Garci

Fox1977 said:


> I've read several times on this thread "SXFI is better than Dolby Atmos"... This is a wrong assertion. Dolby Atmos is a multichannel encoding algorythm.


There is also "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" which is Dolby's HRTF method and is comparable to SXFI. Maybe adding SXFI to DAfH would improve localization if SXFI has been personalized to your ears whereas DAfH by itself is more generic.


----------



## Fox1977

Erik Garci said:


> There is also "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" which is Dolby's HRTF method and is comparable to SXFI. Maybe adding SXFI to DAfH would improve localization if SXFI has been personalized to your ears whereas DAfH by itself is more generic.


Indeed, THAT you can compare, and it's likely that a Dolby Atmos through SXFI will sound better than DAfH. But i don't think sending a DAfH signal to SXFI would sound better because DAfH is specifically made to be played straight on headphones, while playing it through SXFI would be like playing it on the front speakers of a HT setup. It's just not made for that.


----------



## obiwon (Nov 8, 2018)

Erik Garci said:


> There is also "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" which is Dolby's HRTF method and is comparable to SXFI. Maybe adding SXFI to DAfH would improve localization if SXFI has been personalized to your ears whereas DAfH by itself is more generic.



i am talking about listening to dolby atmos with and without sxfi.  dolby atmost + sxfi is 3D.  dolby atmos alone is 2.5D.  thx spatial is 2.25D.  stereo is 2.0D.

i dont have a non-atmos version of that file so i cannot compare sxfi to atmost purely.

btw, sxfi alone from a non-atmos source is a diferent version of 3D.  atmos seems provide directional data that does not exist in a non-atmos source.  i think with sxfi programmers can pay more attention to direction when mixing sound as sxfi makes it totally enhanced.

the attraction of sxfi is the ability to simulate a concert hall effect on a mobile device.  its not relevant that atmos is meant to be listened to using surround speakers.  i want to listen to things while traveling or sitting at my computer and i dont want a 7.1 speaker setup.

sxfi costs only $150 and is way cheaper than anything out there.

IMO someone smart should buy out the rights to SXFI and make SXFI headphones and computer sound cards.  i dont think creative has the muscle to do this.

but SXFI is just that impressive IMO.  its just the form factor with this extra dongle is a pain in the @ss.  but i am sure someone will figure it out.


----------



## Erik Garci (Nov 8, 2018)

Fox1977 said:


> But i don't think sending a DAfH signal to SXFI would sound better because DAfH is specifically made to be played straight on headphones, while playing it through SXFI would be like playing it on the front speakers of a HT setup. It's just not made for that.


I'm just wishing that SXFI could simulate front speakers without adding crosstalk, similar to BACCH-HP. Then it would work for DAfH.


----------



## Fox1977

Think of SXFI like a virtual 7.1-channel home-theater setup. If you play a Dolby Atmos on it, it will play on all the virtual speakers, all around your head. Hence the 3D effet. If you play Dolby Atmos without SXFI, the multichannel sound will be converted into stereo signal and sent to your headphone without these virtual speakers, and that's why you'll hear it between your ears instead of out of your head.
Now, if you send a stereo (2.0) signal without SXFI, you'll hear it between your ears also. If you play the same 2.0 signal with SXFI, you'll hear it as if it was coming from two speakers in front of you. It may sound better than inside your head but it will not be 3D, it will still be 2D (since it will be played only on two channels from the 7.1 virtual setup).
For only $150, it seems to be a good deal. When you say "IMO someone smart should buy out the rights to SXFI and make SXFI headphones and computer sound cards. i dont think creative has the muscle to do this.", Creative is actually planning to release in the forthcoming months a pair of headphones with integrated SXFI technology.


----------



## limjohn5

Here is my take on SXFI after listening to it for 4 weeks.

*Super XFi has been for me personally, maybe one of the best inventions of my generation. *

Personally, i love music, i love playing games on my PS4 and on my computer and I love watching movies and i love to pick the best seats in a movie theatre so that i can enjoy a movie with the best audio. Since space is limited where i am living in, i can only get headphones. I' ve got a Sennheiser HD598, then HD650 and now Emu-Teak. What Super XFi brought to the table is that it changed the playing field from 2D world where i was searching for the end game like maybe STAX or HD820 or Focal Utopia and Tube Amp to 3D world where all the terms like timbre, clarity, resolution, resolving, soundstage, airy, attack, dynamic range, etc are now being moved to 7.1.

What makes Super XFi great is that when i am not using it, i am thinking of it and when i am listening to music or watching a movie etc without it, i am thinking how would it sound on my SXFI amp and Emu-Teak setup. Then i listen to it or watch a movie with SXFI and it exceeds my expectations and then some. (5.1/7.1 with SXFI is surreal) 

Normal audio no longer satisfied my hunger, SXFI has now created a hole where i hope it could continue to improve and fill because I am too still looking for more clarity, more resolution, more more more but in this new playing field. I would really want to be able to change to other HTS setups using the SXFI as like different headphone is used for different situations. Like how i use HD650 for concert music and Emu-Teak for movies and pop music. 

With SXFI, watching movies like Lord of the Rings Trilogy reminded me of the time when i saw the movie in the theatres, the 7.1 surround sound and the thumping bass is unbelievable. Listening to recordings makes me feel like i am in the recording studio with the singer, singing right in front of me. Listening to live shows or concerts makes me feel like i am there in the audience. Btw totally changed the way Netflix shows and movies sound even if the content is not in 5.1. Most games are fantastic with SXFI. Even watching home videos with SXFI makes me feel like i am once again brought back in time to the location. (Try and test it and see how much better it is with SXFI on)

Personally, one more added benefit, all my listening fatigue is gone. I can't wait for more advancement in this technology and I hope they can create a better desktop amp to combo with SXFI like X7.



*Hit and Miss in Music*

After testing with different music, I find that the reason for the hit or miss for music is not due to the SXFI amp. The reason is because of how the music is mastered, what SXFI does is to replicate a 2.1/5.1/7.1 system, so if you dont like how it sound on a 2.1/5.1/7.1 system, then it will not sound good using SXFI and it is true. Some songs I prefer the normal headphone sound because it feels like the singer is singing right into my ears and some songs I prefer a 2.1 system because it is just much more impactful like when the orchestra comes in with the huge crescendo, it just brings the music to another level. So conclusion is that some songs are better using normal headphones and some are better using SXFI to replicate HTS. For me, most songs of my playlist are suitable for HTS and it is just a whole new experience using SXFI amp.



*Works on every headphone
*
I' ve tested SXFI amp with Aurvana SE, HD598, HD650/HD6XX, Emu Teak. All of their main sound signature to my ears sounds the same. (Although their sound signature is the same but there are some inherent difference because of the headphones itself, like closed back is different from open back, the details/resolution that the headphone is able to create are different, decay speed, soundstage etc)  

What I think creative SXFI app did when you select the profile is most likely modify the sound signature to emulate ELAC speakers that they are modeling after. So just get a headphone model that is listed in their SXFI app list and you will be able to get the same ELAC speaker sound signature. If there is a specific sound signature that you prefer, you can try different headphone model in the app and see whether any of it fits your taste and if you want to be more specific, you can use the EQ in the app to further customized to your taste and the settings will all be saved in the SXFI amp which is a very nice touch.

So It also means that you do not need to buy expensive headphones to enjoy the SXFI  experience.



*Who is the best in Personalised HTS simulation?*

After testing with the different surround sound tech that is listed in HeSuVi. I have come to a conclusion. Personally, for my ears, currently which tech is the best in replicating HTS which is what i am looking for, the sound that i hear from a cinema, the sound that i get from a good HTS. Creative SXFI is the best in replicating the sound coming from HTS. Why? I think i know the answer. 

Personalization. The main premise of why SXFI is special is that it is personalized, each of our head and ear structure are different and therefore, what we hear and perceive is different. To my knowledge, every other tech doesn' t do personalization except Creative SXFI and Smyth Realiser. So softwares like OOYH works well for some and not others. Smyth Realiser A16 cost is ~US$3995 so it should be better than SXFI (Haven' t tested it yet). Creative SXFI cost US$150 and can give you up to 85% (my personal listening experience) of HTS on headphone, I call that a no-brainer. If you have the money and time, and want the best of the best, maybe you should have gone to Shanghai CanJam and test the Smyth Realiser A16. For me, for now i am really satisfied with SXFI and hope everyone around me can experience it for themselves. (Already bought one for each of my family)

For comparison, for Personalised HTS simulation technologies, we have

2016 - (personalised) Realiser A16 (prototype) - US$3995 

2018 - (personalised) Super X-Fi amp (Win/OSX/Android/iOS/PS4/Switch) - US$150 

Can't wait to see what improvements and products can Creative make out of SXFI


----------



## Alcophone

Is there a way to use this for the 5.1 surround sound that my Comcast box provides or my TV with its optical out when watching Amazon Video? A USB Audio host with optical in, supporting 5.1 encoded audio?


----------



## obiwon

Alcophone said:


> Is there a way to use this for the 5.1 surround sound that my Comcast box provides or my TV with its optical out when watching Amazon Video? A USB Audio host with optical in, supporting 5.1 encoded audio?



I listen to news using SXFi and its great. Plain spoken word sounds great. 

I found a Bluetooth transmitter on amazon which plugs into the 3.5mm output on the SXFi which I use to listen to Bluetooth headphones. I connect the SXFi with a usb-a to usb-c cable. I am sure you can find a way to output sound from your TV. Samsung Sony LG all need to integrate SXFi into their televisions and have it broadcast via Bluetooth.


----------



## obiwon (Nov 8, 2018)

Fox1977 said:


> If you play the same 2.0 signal with SXFI, you'll hear it as if it was coming from two speakers in front of you. It may sound better than inside your head but it will not be 3D, it will still be 2D (since it will be played only on two channels from the 7.1 virtual setup).
> 
> Creative is actually planning to release in the forthcoming months a pair of headphones with integrated SXFI technology.



I disagree with your first statement. I have listened to plenty of what I believe is 2.0 music and it does not sound like front speakers. Some of the sound comes from above and the sides. If u listen to bohemian rhapsody in stereo the Galileo Galileo part comes right left right left. But on SXFi it is above right above left above right above left. Then listen to Metallica’s One. It’s insane. Maybe it depends on how the music is mixed but seems SXFi is able to give stereo more depth. In fact all music sounds richer and deeper. I have not found a song I do not prefer in SXFi. What really convinced me was when a friend of mine who is usually a negative Nancy showed amazement when he heard SXFi. That’s rare for him.

As for creative coming out with headphones I do not doubt that. But I do not think they have the reach to market this to the masses. I really want the convenience of having this effect built into every computer and television and iPhones. I do not want to have a dongle or only wireless headphones that work with an iPhone. I want a Bluetooth headphone that can listen to any Bluetooth signal and translate it with SXFi. It really makes stereo obsolete imo. So I hope someone like apple beats or sennheiser licenses this tech and puts it into their headphones. I hope lg licenses it and out it into their TVs. Once people hear it they will not go back. But 99.9999% of the world has never heard of it.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Can anyone make me a little wiser about the Super XFi?

- What is the list of recommended headphones? I'd love to use it with phones like AKG K7XX, HD700, HD800S.
- Can it work with Xbox as well? I'd like to use it with Mac, PC, PS4 and Xbox for gaming purposes.
- Any chance it can be connected to my TV or receiver for use with a movie?
- When used with PS4, how does that work? Simply plug-in and play?


----------



## limjohn5 (Nov 8, 2018)

AppleheadMay said:


> Can anyone make me a little wiser about the Super XFi?
> 
> - What is the list of recommended headphones? I'd love to use it with phones like AKG K7XX, HD700, HD800S.
> - Can it work with Xbox as well? I'd like to use it with Mac, PC, PS4 and Xbox for gaming purposes.
> ...



_- What is the list of recommended headphones? I'd love to use it with phones like AKG K7XX, HD700, HD800S._

In the list, there is HD650, HD800. You can use HD800 and then use the equalizer to adjust to your liking. 

_- Can it work with Xbox as well? I'd like to use it with Mac, PC, PS4 and Xbox for gaming purposes._

Not for Xbox though, it can work with MAC, PC, IOS, Android, PS4

_- Any chance it can be connected to my TV or receiver for use with a movie?_

Don't think so. What i do is to connect the PC to my TV via (HDMI), PC to SXFI amp via (usb A to usb C). If i watch with my wife, i will use another PC to SXFI amp via (usb A to usb C). I use MPC-BE which can output to two audio devices without lag. (Do remember to set each individual SXFI amp to 5.1/7.1 according to the source)

_- When used with PS4, how does that work? Simply plug-in and play?_

Plug and play via (usb A to usb C). If not working, make sure you set the output as PCM and that the SXFI amp is selected as the output audio device and then restart the PS4.


----------



## AppleheadMay

- So since IOS was not listed on their website before and now it's supported, could that mean Xbox compatibility can be coming as well? Probably MS just has to add the drivers?
- Since it's compatible with Android, should it work on my Zappiti Media player as well since it runs Android? Any device with Android or just phones?

For anyone who doesn't know the Zappiti, it's a must. 4K, HDR, Atmos, you name it. I have the one with two internal disks but it can play from a NAS as well without lag in 4K and has reaally good picture quality.


----------



## obiwon

AppleheadMay said:


> - So since IOS was not listed on their website before and now it's supported, could that mean Xbox compatibility can be coming as well? Probably MS just has to add the drivers?
> - Since it's compatible with Android, should it work on my Zappiti Media player as well since it runs Android? Any device with Android or just phones?
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know the Zappiti, it's a must. 4K, HDR, Atmos, you name it. I have the one with two internal disks but it can play from a NAS as well without lag in 4K and has reaally good picture quality.



i dont know about your specific equipment but what i have found is that if you can feed the sxfi into usb-c then you should be good to go.  so whatever your output is, find an adapter than brings it back to usb-c.

then you can output from sxfi via 3.5mm jack or a bluetooth wireless transmitter (but get a good one if you are a sound snob).  i bought a bluetooth transmitter for $30 on amazon and it does the job but i cannot turn the volume up too high.

also i do not have access to the ear mapping app because i am in the us and do not have android.  but nonetheless i have found the sxfi to make a huge difference.  i suspect once i can add the ear mapping that it will be even better.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I'll try to order it (haven't found it in Europe yet) and test it with the Zappiti, should be fun.
Does an app need to be installed in Android to use it for sound output? I have hardly any knowledge about Android.

And for the ear mapping, is that only available on Android and not IOS?

I won't use BT, I prefer cables.


----------



## obiwon (Nov 9, 2018)

AppleheadMay said:


> I'll try to order it (haven't found it in Europe yet) and test it with the Zappiti, should be fun.
> Does an app need to be installed in Android to use it for sound output? I have hardly any knowledge about Android.
> 
> And for the ear mapping, is that only available on Android and not IOS?
> ...



you dont need an app to use it.  just plug it into the source on one end and your headphones on the other and it just works.  you need the app for ear mapping and headphone profiling (not sure which headphones have been profiled there is a list somewhere) but as i said its not required as i am more than impressed with the sound without the app.

there is an android app on google play i believe.  i dont have android so have only heard this second hand.  the iphone app will be out someday.  i listen to music on my pc so i dont really even know if there will be a windows version.  but even if there is no app i am very happy with it.  there is an integrated iphone bluetooth headphone i will get when it comes out which will be nice to get rid of the dongle and wires and i can use it at the gym.

they are for sale on ebay shipped from singapore.  thats where i got mine and it works fine.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ok, thank you very much!

Any idea if it can be bought somewhere and have it shipped to Europe?


----------



## obiwon

AppleheadMay said:


> Ok, thank you very much!
> 
> Any idea if it can be bought somewhere and have it shipped to Europe?



ebay!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Meh!


----------



## limjohn5

You do need to use an android phone version 7.0 and above, to take the photos of your ears and face to personalised the dongle. (Currently the only way to personalised)(one time setup)

Not sure whether it will work on Android box but I think if the box can recognise the SXFI amp and output PCM via USB to the SXFI amp then it should work.

IOS is not officially supported but you can use a hack via the Apple camera dongle.


----------



## limjohn5

obiwon said:


> ebay!



From a review, think they are coming to Europe in Jan only.


----------



## Fox1977

AppleheadMay said:


> So since IOS was not listed on their website before and now it's supported



Unless i missed something recently, iOS is not officially supported, there is a workaround with some additional device (the Lightning to USB3 Camera Adapter) but since there is no app, i suppose you cannot map your own ear to get the personalized HRTF (or the one that is the closest in their database) and therefore if you have to use a generic HRTF, you will not have the wow effect that others get.
Is it possible to plug it on an Android device, scan your ear and load from it the HRTF in the SXFI and then use it on iOS ? is the HRTF stored in the dongle itself or in the app ?


----------



## limjohn5

Fox1977 said:


> Unless i missed something recently, iOS is not officially supported, there is a workaround with some additional device (the Lightning to USB3 Camera Adapter) but since there is no app, i suppose you cannot map your own ear to get the personalized HRTF (or the one that is the closest in their database) and therefore if you have to use a generic HRTF, you will not have the wow effect that others get.
> Is it possible to plug it on an Android device, scan your ear and load from it the HRTF in the SXFI and then use it on iOS ? is the HRTF stored in the dongle itself or in the app ?



The data is stored in the dongle, so just setup once with the android phone (currently only android phone or tablet) can do the setup and then you are free to use it with iOS, pc, mac, PS4, switch, android.


----------



## Fox1977

limjohn5 said:


> The data is stored in the dongle, so just setup once with the android phone (currently only android phone or tablet) can do the setup and then you are free to use it with iOS, pc, mac, PS4, switch, android.



Thanks for the information, it's good to know and even though i should get the A16 in the forthcoming weeks (i doubt it)/months (more likely)/years (i hope not !), it may convince me to spend a rather small fee (compared to the A16) and enjoy surround sound on the go on my iPhone...


----------



## Vader2k

I'm trying to find this info on their page, but coming up short.  Does the PS4 send full multi-channel audio to the Super X-Fi, or is it just downmixed stereo, similar to what the Audeze Mobius receives?


----------



## limjohn5

Fox1977 said:


> Thanks for the information, it's good to know and even though i should get the A16 in the forthcoming weeks (i doubt it)/months (more likely)/years (i hope not !), it may convince me to spend a rather small fee (





Vader2k said:


> I'm trying to find this info on their page, but coming up short.  Does the PS4 send full multi-channel audio to the Super X-Fi, or is it just downmixed stereo, similar to what the Audeze Mobius receives?



PS4 only activated stereo output for the USB audio output. So SXFI will only receive stereo and then make it 7.1


----------



## Vader2k

limjohn5 said:


> PS4 only activated stereo output for the USB audio output. So SXFI will only receive stereo and then make it 7.1



Cool, thanks for the info.  I just recently picked up the G6 and I'm getting 5.1 multi-channel from the PS4 over optical, so I think for this use case, the G6 seems the better choice for me.

That said, I'm still quite curious to try the Super X-Fi out!


----------



## Ripley

Any word on when the Android app will be available in the US?


----------



## limjohn5

A new interview of Mr. Sim of Creative on SXFI by PCWorld is on Youtube


----------



## limjohn5

Ripley said:


> Any word on when the Android app will be available in the US?



Should be in Dec when the SXFI amp ships to US


----------



## blazinblazin

Ripley said:


> Any word on when the Android app will be available in the US?


It will be in December together with the shipping of the Super X-fi


----------



## jaakkopasanen

obiwon said:


> I disagree with your first statement. I have listened to plenty of what I believe is 2.0 music and it does not sound like front speakers. Some of the sound comes from above and the sides. If u listen to bohemian rhapsody in stereo the Galileo Galileo part comes right left right left. But on SXFi it is above right above left above right above left. Then listen to Metallica’s One. It’s insane. Maybe it depends on how the music is mixed but seems SXFi is able to give stereo more depth. In fact all music sounds richer and deeper. I have not found a song I do not prefer in SXFi. What really convinced me was when a friend of mine who is usually a negative Nancy showed amazement when he heard SXFi. That’s rare for him.
> 
> As for creative coming out with headphones I do not doubt that. But I do not think they have the reach to market this to the masses. I really want the convenience of having this effect built into every computer and television and iPhones. I do not want to have a dongle or only wireless headphones that work with an iPhone. I want a Bluetooth headphone that can listen to any Bluetooth signal and translate it with SXFi. It really makes stereo obsolete imo. So I hope someone like apple beats or sennheiser licenses this tech and puts it into their headphones. I hope lg licenses it and out it into their TVs. Once people hear it they will not go back. But 99.9999% of the world has never heard of it.



Sound localization to above you is very typical for speaker virtualization on headphones if there is no personalization. Low front localization is the most difficult thing to achieve and basically only well personalized systems can achieve this. The entire point of Super X-Fi is the personalization so without it you might as well be using any of the other speaker virtualization systems such as HeSuVi. You'll probably get significantly better front localization without sounds coming above you when you actually get the app and do the personalization.


----------



## obiwon (Nov 10, 2018)

jaakkopasanen said:


> Sound localization to above you is very typical for speaker virtualization on headphones if there is no personalization. Low front localization is the most difficult thing to achieve and basically only well personalized systems can achieve this. The entire point of Super X-Fi is the personalization so without it you might as well be using any of the other speaker virtualization systems such as HeSuVi. You'll probably get significantly better front localization without sounds coming above you when you actually get the app and do the personalization.



thanks for the suggestion.  while i have no been able to do the personalization, the general profile they use is 1000X better than stereo.  so i cant wait to do the ear mapping.

i just installed HeSuVi and here are my results.  while HuSeVi was noticeably different from standard stereo, it was not a big difference and is still a far cry from SXFI.  using bohemian rhapsody "Galileo, Galileo" section as the test case, in stereo the sound is (annoyingly) right ear left ear. it is harsh and direct into your ear like the person is beside you speaking directly into your ear.  in HuSeVi the sound is a little up right and a little up left.  much less unnatural and annoying  but in SXFI it is much higher up right and much higher left as if you were in a concert hall.

the other thing to note is that HuSeVi is still very much like stereo in that the sound is still "in your head".  while you get directional information, 99% of the sound is inside your head.  this is the same with dolby atmos and THX spatial.

the BIG DIFFERENTIATOR with SXFI is that the sound is spatial.  100% of the sound is outside your head.  YOU LITERALLY THINK IT IS COMING FROM IN FRONT OF YOU LIKE WHEN YOU ARE LISTENING TO GOOD STEREO SPEAKERS PROPERLY POSITIONED.  I LITERALLY THINK OTHER PEOPLE AROUND ME CAN HEAR THE MUSIC.  the imaging and soundstage is like 2 stereo speakers 10 feet away angles so that the sound image is directly centered in front of you.  and then if there is some guitar to the left you hear it from that direction but its not like the guitar is right next to your ear like in stereo.  its like it would sound if the guitar sound came from the left speaker in a traditional speaker setup.

so unless you try SXFI i do not think you can believe this.  you really ought to try it.  its only $150 so cheap.  it is way different (and superior) to dolby atmost, THX spatial, HuSeVi.  it should be in every computer, television, mobile phone and headphone.  it should be the new audio output standard.  maybe the smith realizer is equivalent.  but that is not mobile and costs $4000.

i suspect it is also less damaging to ears when listening to loud music on headphones.  it is much gentler on your ears it seems to me.

if you cannot tell this thing has blown me away.

p.s.  i just did an A/B test of HuSeVi on my SXFI output with a range of music.  the HuSeVi sounded awful.  it was like listening to music in a tunnel.  distant and echoey.  SXFI is like being in a concert.


----------



## obiwon

if you are using SXFI on PC make sure to configure the output to be 24 bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality).  not 96000 Hz or 44100 Hz.  48000 Hz gives the most detail and bass


----------



## limjohn5

obiwon said:


> thanks for the suggestion.  while i have no been able to do the personalization, the general profile they use is 1000X better than stereo.  so i cant wait to do the ear mapping.
> 
> i just installed HeSuVi and here are my results.  while HuSeVi was noticeably different from standard stereo, it was not a big difference and is still a far cry from SXFI.  using bohemian rhapsody "Galileo, Galileo" section as the test case, in stereo the sound is (annoyingly) right ear left ear. it is harsh and direct into your ear like the person is beside you speaking directly into your ear.  in HuSeVi the sound is a little up right and a little up left.  much less unnatural and annoying  but in SXFI it is much higher up right and much higher left as if you were in a concert hall.
> 
> ...



Great that you are really enjoying it. Wait till you do the personalisation and the headphone selection. You will enjoy it even more and you can even tweak the eq to your liking after all that too. 

SXFI sound is grounded, like how it is sound from a real 7.1 system and yes all my hearing fatigue is gone too as it is not rough on your ears but still don’t push the volume too much though haha.


----------



## obiwon

limjohn5 said:


> Great that you are really enjoying it. Wait till you do the personalisation and the headphone selection. You will enjoy it even more and you can even tweak the eq to your liking after all that too.
> 
> SXFI sound is grounded, like how it is sound from a real 7.1 system and yes all my hearing fatigue is gone too as it is not rough on your ears but still don’t push the volume too much though haha.



yeah i never turned the volume up before because it hurt my ears and they would ring afterwards.  but with SXFI i can totally listen to it at 100 and its not harsh and my ears dont hurt afterwards.

you should try it!  its loud but comfortable.  its reminds me of watching a live band at the bitter end in greenwich village but without the crowd and the smell of sweat and beer.  same feeling and emotion.


----------



## x7007

can I use external amp?


----------



## edwardsean

Personally, I want to try and avoid double amping. For those of you with the SXFi Android app, have you tried using just the app with an amp or DAP?

How much do you lose by using just the software processing without the SXFi amp chip?


----------



## Skylit

So.. i'm basically crap out of luck if I down own an android device? From what I understand, creative doesn't want to get apple certified.. and requires a janky work around without native app support.

Would love to preorder as Aurvana headphones are honestly GREAT... but this release seems half assed.  At bare min, there should be desktop software...


----------



## limjohn5

Skylit said:


> So.. i'm basically **** out of luck if I down own an android device? From what I understand, creative doesn't want to get apple certified.. and requires a janky work around without native app support.
> 
> Would love to preorder as Aurvana headphones are honestly GREAT... but this release seems half assed.  At bare min, there should be desktop software...



You can try to ask a friend or family member who has an android to do the one time setup. From what i know, Apple doesn't allow some information (required by the SXFI amp) to be transfer via their lightning output but there is no restriction via bluetooth so creative will be launching Apple app along with their new bluetooth headphone SXFI air so that apple and android users can set their profile and transfer the required information via bluetooth on to their SXFI air. As for desktop application, they are working on a desktop app where you are able to change the headphone and profile selection but it is not going to have the face and ears scan function.


----------



## obiwon

Skylit said:


> So.. i'm basically **** out of luck if I down own an android device? From what I understand, creative doesn't want to get apple certified.. and requires a janky work around without native app support.
> 
> Would love to preorder as Aurvana headphones are honestly GREAT... but this release seems half assed.  At bare min, there should be desktop software...



maybe my ears and face are just "average" but i have not done any mapping as i use it on PC and it still sounds great.  am waiting for the apple airs.


----------



## obiwon

limjohn5 said:


> You can try to ask a friend or family member who has an android to do the one time setup. From what i know, Apple doesn't allow some information (required by the SXFI amp) to be transfer via their lightning output but there is no restriction via bluetooth so creative will be launching Apple app along with their new bluetooth headphone SXFI air so that apple and android users can set their profile and transfer the required information via bluetooth on to their SXFI air. As for desktop application, they are working on a desktop app where you are able to change the headphone and profile selection but it is not going to have the face and ears scan function.



can i use the apple airs with a PC?  will it be able to pair with any bluetooth source or only apple?  once you have the airs programmed via the apple app can you then use the airs with other bluetooth sources and get the sxfi sound?


----------



## limjohn5

obiwon said:


> can i use the apple airs with a PC?  will it be able to pair with any bluetooth source or only apple?  once you have the airs programmed via the apple app can you then use the airs with other bluetooth sources and get the sxfi sound?



From the website, it should be like any other bluetooth headphone which work with any bluetooth source once it is setup using the app.


----------



## obiwon

limjohn5 said:


> From the website, it should be like any other bluetooth headphone which work with any bluetooth source once it is setup using the app.



great.  now i hope creative is also working on a SXFI dac with wired and bluetooth output so i can transmit to any headphone.  but ultimately i would want all the headphone makers just to adopt SXFI maybe with a on/off switch.  that would be simplest.


----------



## Nerdybeng

edwardsean said:


> Personally, I want to try and avoid double amping. For those of you with the SXFi Android app, have you tried using just the app with an amp or DAP?
> 
> How much do you lose by using just the software processing without the SXFi amp chip?



I've tried just the app on my phone through analog and through bluetooth. I also tried playing through HiBy app with the amp, and switching SXFi mode on and off.
Honestly, I didn't notice any difference between amp and app. But then I'm using headsets that are relatively easy to drive, HD598 and Nura. Switching the SXFi mode on and off definitely makes a bigger difference. 
I suspect that people coming from a home theatre setup and live music will love SXFi immediately, while those who are more accustomed to headphones will take a while to warm up. The spatial difference from regular headphone sound is clear as night and day, outside the head vs inside the head. However, I found myself missing the regular headphone sound at first. A good headphone setup creates an intimate mini-theatre in your head, with clear spatial specificity, and super-charged resolution that one might not get even when listening live. Details are amplified, perhaps artificially. But if you've grown to love such an intimate sound signature, then you might feel an initial letdown when first trying SXFi. I found myself asking, is this really the "better" sound? While the sound has been taken out of my head, the spatial specificity - the direction of the sound - actually felt a little poorer. And some details seemed to have lost their "lustre".
I have a nice pair of Elac 330 Crystal Edition, but alas not the right room for it... (SXFi is designed to emulate Elac sound, but of a different model of speakers.) I've been more reliant on my HD598, Nura and Aurvana 3 for the last few years.
Now, having using SXFi for about a month, I've really come to prefer it for most things. It's not so much that the details are lost, but that I had grown accustomed to a different mode in which they're presented, i.e., in your head. Now, SXFi just feels much more natural.


----------



## x7007

what do I do if it says sxfi app not support my country? where can I get it?? please


----------



## limjohn5

Nerdybeng said:


> I've tried just the app on my phone through analog and through bluetooth. I also tried playing through HiBy app with the amp, and switching SXFi mode on and off.
> Honestly, I didn't notice any difference between amp and app. But then I'm using headsets that are relatively easy to drive, HD598 and Nura. Switching the SXFi mode on and off definitely makes a bigger difference.
> I suspect that people coming from a home theatre setup and live music will love SXFi immediately, while those who are more accustomed to headphones will take a while to warm up. The spatial difference from regular headphone sound is clear as night and day, outside the head vs inside the head. However, I found myself missing the regular headphone sound at first. A good headphone setup creates an intimate mini-theatre in your head, with clear spatial specificity, and super-charged resolution that one might not get even when listening live. Details are amplified, perhaps artificially. But if you've grown to love such an intimate sound signature, then you might feel an initial letdown when first trying SXFi. I found myself asking, is this really the "better" sound? While the sound has been taken out of my head, the spatial specificity - the direction of the sound - actually felt a little poorer. And some details seemed to have lost their "lustre".
> I have a nice pair of Elac 330 Crystal Edition, but alas not the right room for it... (SXFi is designed to emulate Elac sound, but of a different model of speakers.) I've been more reliant on my HD598, Nura and Aurvana 3 for the last few years.
> Now, having using SXFi for about a month, I've really come to prefer it for most things. It's not so much that the details are lost, but that I had grown accustomed to a different mode in which they're presented, i.e., in your head. Now, SXFi just feels much more natural.



Good experience review. I too feel SXFI is the natural way to listen to music and the only way now to watch movies now. Like you say it is night and day switching SXFI on and off and i must warn anyone who buys it, because it will in one way or another change your headphone listening experience forever and there is a chance you will not turn back after that.


----------



## limjohn5

x7007 said:


> what do I do if it says sxfi app not support my country? where can I get it?? please



Currently it is only available in Singapore android app store and it will only be launch in US app store in Dec when they deliver the SXFI amp.


----------



## x7007

limjohn5 said:


> Currently it is only available in Singapore android app store and it will only be launch in US app store in Dec when they deliver the SXFI amp.



it's not possible to get the APK and install it directly ? there are so many apk but many are fakes and such.   can someone give me the real apk MB or hash/MD5 data so I can check it before ?


----------



## froes (Nov 15, 2018)

froes said:


> I bought the AMP directly from Singapore and installed the APP as APK.
> 
> The APP denies running with the message "The app was not purchased." after it tries to connect somewhat, maybe Creative's own server.



I tried Proxy, VPN, another Google account. The problems remained.


----------



## x7007 (Nov 15, 2018)

Green or Amber Surround is On ?? why they don't say it anywhere lol......

Guys, would it be ok to double amp ???  because I like to control my volume with External Amp .  

I hate it when it's WindowS Volume control


----------



## blazinblazin

x7007 said:


> Green or Amber Surround is On ?? why they don't say it anywhere lol......
> 
> Guys, would it be ok to double amp ???  because I like to control my volume with External Amp .
> 
> I hate it when it's WindowS Volume control


Green is On


----------



## x7007

I got the  APK , it works but it stop  when it wants to download something at the start  , saying I need to try to download from google store .
 any one have idea how to get the thing it wants to download ?  can anyone zip his whole folder that it downloads and we can copy the data that is missing ?


Spoiler


----------



## blazinblazin

x7007 said:


> I got the  APK , it works but it stop  when it wants to download something at the start  , saying I need to try to download from google store .
> any one have idea how to get the thing it wants to download ?  can anyone zip his whole folder that it downloads and we can copy the data that is missing ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I guess it need to connect back to database for the AI to pair a profile for you. So without official release. It is not link to the database.


----------



## phoenixdogfan

blazinblazin said:


> Green is On





x7007 said:


> Green or Amber Surround is On ?? why they don't say it anywhere lol......
> 
> Guys, would it be ok to double amp ???  because I like to control my volume with External Amp .
> 
> I hate it when it's WindowS Volume control


Should be ok to use the dongle just as a DAC and connect it to your analog amp.  I'm planning on buying it and connecting it to my IDSD Micro, so I can drive my higher end cans.


----------



## x7007

Guys... listen to what I was thinking..

If we can't use the app, how will the SXFI amp knows which headphones we use ? 32 ohms , 64 , 250 , 300 ,600 ??  I mean it could use 32 ohms from what it cares ...  so we need External amp so handle the headphones  at the right amp cause from all we knows it using 32 ohms without proper calibration and headphones selection ... do I have a point ? because I think we can't use it properly nore AMP and right sound Levels  without the APP .. to fix the amp issue we can use external amp cause I don't think the AMP will work default at 600 ohms , not as long you don't set it ..


----------



## obiwon

x7007 said:


> Guys... listen to what I was thinking..
> 
> If we can't use the app, how will the SXFI amp knows which headphones we use ? 32 ohms , 64 , 250 , 300 ,600 ??  I mean it could use 32 ohms from what it cares ...  so we need External amp so handle the headphones  at the right amp cause from all we knows it using 32 ohms without proper calibration and headphones selection ... do I have a point ? because I think we can't use it properly nore AMP and right sound Levels  without the APP .. to fix the amp issue we can use external amp cause I don't think the AMP will work default at 600 ohms , not as long you don't set it ..



Amp works great to my ears without the app.  I think it will be even better with the app. As for headphone profiles I don’t know but I have used 4 different headphones and they all worked great.


----------



## Ripley

Has Creative posted a list somewhere of the headphone profiles they currently have available? I've poked around online but have yet to find an explicit list.


----------



## obiwon

Ripley said:


> Has Creative posted a list somewhere of the headphone profiles they currently have available? I've poked around online but have yet to find an explicit list.



I saw it once but can no longer find it. I recall the creative aurvana and teaks were in there. But they work with everything I’ve tried so far: iPhone earbuds, Bose sport earbuds, beoplay h9 and audeze isine20.


----------



## phoenixdogfan (Nov 18, 2018)

obiwon said:


> I saw it once but can no longer find it. I recall the creative aurvana and teaks were in there. But they work with everything I’ve tried so far: iPhone earbuds, Bose sport earbuds, beoplay h9 and audeze isine20.


I would bet the unit is designed to work with any neutral headphones (as defined by the Harman curve), which means a whole host of high end phones ought to work just fine--especially if they're eq'd.


----------



## limjohn5

phoenixdogfan said:


> I would bet the unit is designed to work with any neutral headphones (as defined by the Harman curve), which means a whole host of high end phones ought to work just fine--especially if they're eq'd.



I' ve tested SXFI amp with EP660, Aurvana SE, HD598, HD650/HD6XX, Emu Teak. All of their main sound signature to my ears sounds the same. (Although their sound signature is the same but there are some inherent difference because of the headphones itself, like closed back is different from open back, the details/resolution that the headphone is able to create are different, decay speed, soundstage etc) What I think creative SXFI app did when you select the profile is most likely modify the sound signature to emulate ELAC speakers that they are modeling after. So just get a headphone model that is listed in their SXFI app list and you will be able to get the same ELAC speaker sound signature. If there is a specific sound signature that you prefer, you can try different headphone model in the app and see whether any of it fits your taste and if you want to be more specific, you can use the EQ in the app to further customized to your taste and the settings will all be saved in the SXFI amp which is a very nice touch. So It also means that you do not need to buy expensive headphones to enjoy the SXFI experience.


----------



## limjohn5

Ripley said:


> Has Creative posted a list somewhere of the headphone profiles they currently have available? I've poked around online but have yet to find an explicit list.



They are adding different models to their headphone profiles. https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...y-creative-super-x-fi-amp-6-34pm-5908001.html
In this forum there is a list but it is hidden somewhere.


----------



## phoenixdogfan

limjohn5 said:


> I' ve tested SXFI amp with EP660, Aurvana SE, HD598, HD650/HD6XX, Emu Teak. All of their main sound signature to my ears sounds the same. (Although their sound signature is the same but there are some inherent difference because of the headphones itself, like closed back is different from open back, the details/resolution that the headphone is able to create are different, decay speed, soundstage etc) What I think creative SXFI app did when you select the profile is most likely modify the sound signature to emulate ELAC speakers that they are modeling after. So just get a headphone model that is listed in their SXFI app list and you will be able to get the same ELAC speaker sound signature. If there is a specific sound signature that you prefer, you can try different headphone model in the app and see whether any of it fits your taste and if you want to be more specific, you can use the EQ in the app to further customized to your taste and the settings will all be saved in the SXFI amp which is a very nice touch. So It also means that you do not need to buy expensive headphones to enjoy the SXFI experience.


If it only had headtracking!


----------



## limjohn5

phoenixdogfan said:


> If it only had headtracking!



An amp with head tracking? 

Btw i think head tracking is unnecessary because I am looking straight at the screen 99.9% of the time so unless you are laying down on your bed or couch and would like the music to play from your feet or from your side, it is not necessary for head tracking.


----------



## Nerdybeng

x7007 said:


> Guys... listen to what I was thinking..
> 
> If we can't use the app, how will the SXFI amp knows which headphones we use ? 32 ohms , 64 , 250 , 300 ,600 ??  I mean it could use 32 ohms from what it cares ...  so we need External amp so handle the headphones  at the right amp cause from all we knows it using 32 ohms without proper calibration and headphones selection ... do I have a point ? because I think we can't use it properly nore AMP and right sound Levels  without the APP .. to fix the amp issue we can use external amp cause I don't think the AMP will work default at 600 ohms , not as long you don't set it ..



Indeed the amp won't know. You have to use the app to select the headphone profile. The app will connect to their servers to combine your ear structure and selected headphones to come up with a sound profile that gets loaded onto the amp. I think the app can store more than one profile, but only one gets loaded onto the amp at any point in time. So one would be somewhat handicapped without the app, and only be able to turn the SXFi effect on or off, but won't be able to change headphone profile.
Using the same pair of headphones, I selected different headphone profiles. The sound changes, but I haven't tested whether this is in any way related to impedance. The difference in sound between most headphone profiles are typically less obvious than turning SXFi on and off. However, to get the most out of the amp, it is still important to select the correct headphone profile, so an external AMP won't really solve the problem.


----------



## Vader2k (Nov 19, 2018)

Ripley said:


> Has Creative posted a list somewhere of the headphone profiles they currently have available? I've poked around online but have yet to find an explicit list.



I asked them via chat back on 11-09-18 and this is what they told me:

_"As dated 19 Oct 2018, these are the certified headphones/In-Ear available:_

_Aurvana Live! (Super X-Fi certified)_
_Aurvana Live! 2 (Super X-Fi certified)_
_Aurvana SE (Super X-Fi certified)_
_Aurvana Trio (Super X-Fi certified)_
_EP-660 (Super X-Fi certified)_
_Outlier Black (Super X-Fi certified)_
_EMU Teak (Super X-Fi certified)_
_EMU Walnut (Super X-Fi certified)_
_And while the headphones/In-Ear below are not certified, they are available for selection on the SXFI APP:_

_AKG K701_
_Beats Solo3_
_BeatsX_
_Audio Technica ATH-AD700_
_Audio Technica WS55X_
_Beyerdynamic DT880_
_Beyerdynamic DT990_
_Bose QC35 II_
_Jaybird X3_
_Sennheiser HD569_
_Sennheiser HD598_
_Sennheiser HD650_
_Sennheiser HD800_
_Sony MDR-XB950N1_
_V-Moda Crossfade M-80_
_Kindly note that the SXFI AMP will work on all headphones and earphones, but works best with headphones or earphones that are Super X-Fi certified."
_
Hope this helps!


----------



## Ripley

Thank you! It's too bad Creative can't team up with Sonarworks (or Inner Fidelity), which has already measured tons of headphones. That would greatly expand their list. Here's hoping they periodically keep adding more headphones to their "supported" list. I'd love to see some Audeze and MrSpeakers models get added to that list.


----------



## obiwon

Ripley said:


> Thank you! It's too bad Creative can't team up with Sonarworks (or Inner Fidelity), which has already measured tons of headphones. That would greatly expand their list. Here's hoping they periodically keep adding more headphones to their "supported" list. I'd love to see some Audeze and MrSpeakers models get added to that list.



i have used the audeze isine20 with sxfi and can say it works.  but i dont have the app so its just the general profile.  since this is an iem it is less out-of-the-head than an over the ear but still 10x better than plain stereo.  i will be testing the LCD series in a few weeks and will report back.


----------



## obiwon

phoenixdogfan said:


> If it only had headtracking!



i suppose  you could pair the sxfi with the waves nx headtracker or else pair it with an audeze mobius.


----------



## phoenixdogfan (Nov 19, 2018)

Vader2k said:


> I asked them via chat back on 11-09-18 and this is what they told me:
> 
> _"As dated 19 Oct 2018, these are the certified headphones/In-Ear available:_
> 
> ...


_Would be nice if they got a couple of LCD phones certified._


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys this is my review of the SXFI Amp. TLDR it does some things spectacularly but is not ideal for vocal-centric music. 

https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/11/review-creative-super-sxfi-amp/

I might add this review to Head-Fi soon, but the item is not created yet and will take some time. It's a matter of copying and pasting from the Creative official website but the marketing department basically went wild with SXFI with all the hype. Eeehhh.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I am in the lucky position to have obtained the SXFI amp and the bundled Aurvana Live SE.  Sadly I'll have to wait until the US release of the app before giving it a full go.

Quick thoughts:
- Pretty nice aluminum build with clicky buttons.
- Powered HD 6XXs in stereo mode to well above listening volume levels.
- Holographic audio mode definitely seems to work the best on the Aurvana Live SE to my ears when compared to my other cans.

I'll need a bit more time to really form an opinion, but it's a neat little portable dongle dac/amp.  Works on both my Android phone and Windows computer.  If anyone has any questions, ask away.


----------



## InfernoFZ

Head up the app can be use to update the amp firmware as well.


----------



## edwardsean

I asked Creative when the app would be released in the U.S., and they said that it should be available around the same time U.S. orders for the amp are fulfilled. 

Does anyone know anything more specific?


----------



## Nerdybeng

edwardsean said:


> I asked Creative when the app would be released in the U.S., and they said that it should be available around the same time U.S. orders for the amp are fulfilled.
> 
> Does anyone know anything more specific?


Got mine earlier in Singapore. App wasn't available when I made my preorder. It only be became available when the actual product could be collected or delivered. I guess it's the same in USA.


----------



## InfernoFZ

Current headphones list


----------



## limjohn5

Super X-Fi, Sound Blaster AE-9 reveal, and PC memories with Ryan from Creative | The Full Nerd Ep 77


----------



## justanut

Been playing with this the past few days and I must say I’m impressed! I setup the amp on my spare Android, but have been doing most of my listening on the new iPad Pro which as a USB-C and connects straight without needing any camera connector kit. Caveat: i’m using my Bose QC 35II with the SXFI cos it’s the only headphone I have that is on the list. Tried the creaky chap Aurvana that they gifted but decided to stow it lol..

*Music *- As an amp, it works wonders to drive the headphones to louder volumes while keeping all the characteristics of the headphones. With SXFI on, the soundstage opens up, not just horizontally in the Y-axis but also in the Z-axis if you know what I mean. Vocals don’t feel like they’re in your head anymore. No it’s not really a 5.1/7.1 speaker setup, with speakers being physically further away from you to start with. But it’s not bad.. i’m enjoying it so much I’m not switching it off at all. Yes some songs do sound a tad too sibilant,  it those are rare. For the most part I do not detect much loss in detail and the gains are very noticeable.

*Movies* - On the iPad the effects are actually not that WOW, especially if you’re watching something with lots of narrative.. the voices sound odd and echoey.. but plug this baby into a computer (in my case an iMac) and the WOW kicks in. I choose AC3 sound from my iTunes movies and the sound effects through the SXFI is pretty damn amazing. Not full body booming like a proper home theatre setup but defeinitelt better than any other headphone alterntiatives out there.. and to my ears better than the 2.1 desktop setup I have.

*Conclusion* - Intially I was underwhelmed, but as I started using it more and over a longer period of time before going back to my normal gear, the differences became apparent. I do not think I can ever go back to non-SXFi audio experience any more.. at least not now. So yeah you got to use it for a longer period of time to appreciate it. A quick listen at the shops won’t do this little wonder justice.


----------



## limjohn5

justanut said:


> Been playing with this the past few days and I must say I’m impressed! I setup the amp on my spare Android, but have been doing most of my listening on the new iPad Pro which as a USB-C and connects straight without needing any camera connector kit. Caveat: i’m using my Bose QC 35II with the SXFI cos it’s the only headphone I have that is on the list. Tried the creaky chap Aurvana that they gifted but decided to stow it lol..
> 
> *Music *- As an amp, it works wonders to drive the headphones to louder volumes while keeping all the characteristics of the headphones. With SXFI on, the soundstage opens up, not just horizontally in the Y-axis but also in the Z-axis if you know what I mean. Vocals don’t feel like they’re in your head anymore. No it’s not really a 5.1/7.1 speaker setup, with speakers being physically further away from you to start with. But it’s not bad.. i’m enjoying it so much I’m not switching it off at all. Yes some songs do sound a tad too sibilant,  it those are rare. For the most part I do not detect much loss in detail and the gains are very noticeable.
> 
> ...



Glad you are enjoying it. If you are watching movies from your iMac, do make sure you set the right settings like 5.1 and 7.1 if the movie has that. Here is the link from SXFI website on setting for Mac. http://support.sxfi.com/using-the-s...uide-to-setup-the-sxfi-amp-for-use-with-macos

Right settings will make it sound like 5.1/7.1 system and it really wowed me.


----------



## InfernoFZ (Dec 14, 2018)

https://sg.sxfi.com/products/sxfi-air-c


----------



## blazinblazin

Super XFI for Windows is up for those who wants to setup their amp but app not in app store.

https://support.creative.com/Produc...=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_23272,VARSET=CategoryID:1181


----------



## x7007

Any idea when it's going to bloody released to everyone ?  I want to set it on my android already.............


----------



## obiwon

blazinblazin said:


> Super XFI for Windows is up for those who wants to setup their amp but app not in app store.
> 
> https://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1181&subCatID=1182&prodID=23272&prodName=Creative SXFI AMP&subCatName=Amplifiers&CatName=Super+X-Fi&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_23272,VARSET=CategoryID:1181




this windows app has limited use without having the iphone app.  you need the phone app (apple or google play) to register your profile and scan your ears.  then you  can utility this windows app.  without it all you can do is use it as a graphic equalizer.

when is the iphone app going to be available?


----------



## obiwon

its also worth mentioning that the SXFI amp is a very high quality amp/dac that can drive very high-end headphones.  i took it to a hifi store to demo some headphones and the owner told me it would never be able to drive the audeze.  well it drove it just as well as his very expensive high end amps (questyle $799).  there was zero difference in fidelity and output to my ears.  he was amazed (and disappointed i would not be buying an expensive amp).

so even if you do not like the SXFI effect, it is very useful as a $150 hifi amp in a very small form factor and weight that you can travel with.


----------



## Richter Di

obiwon said:


> this windows app has limited use without having the iphone app.  you need the phone app (apple or google play) to register your profile and scan your ears.  then you  can utility this windows app.  without it all you can do is use it as a graphic equalizer.
> 
> when is the iphone app going to be available?



Why are the Creative people making it so complicated. I allready bought the SXFI from Singapoure (will open it at christmas) and now they make it almost impossible to install it correctly. Why?


----------



## InfernoFZ

obiwon said:


> its also worth mentioning that the SXFI amp is a very high quality amp/dac that can drive very high-end headphones.  i took it to a hifi store to demo some headphones and the owner told me it would never be able to drive the audeze.  well it drove it just as well as his very expensive high end amps (questyle $799).  there was zero difference in fidelity and output to my ears.  he was amazed (and disappointed i would not be buying an expensive amp).
> 
> so even if you do not like the SXFI effect, it is very useful as a $150 hifi amp in a very small form factor and weight that you can travel with.



This is the DAC that they are using, AKM AK4377 DAC

https://www.akm.com/akm/en/aboutus/news/20180510AK4377_001



Richter Di said:


> Why are the Creative people making it so complicated. I allready bought the SXFI from Singapoure (will open it at christmas) and now they make it almost impossible to install it correctly. Why?



The official Europe release is in Jan 2019


----------



## edwardsean (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey guys, not sure if you know, but the SXFi app is live now in the U.S. on the google play store.

For me though I’m going to try and use it within my DAP since it has a far superior DAC/amp than the Creative dongle.

Has anyone tried using the app with headphone mapping without the dongle from a high grade DAP? 

According to this reviewer the echoey vocals, poor midrange tonality, bloomy bass, and rolled-off trebles keep the SXFi effect from being a true audiophile solution. He was otherwise impressed with its dramatic soundstage expansion and capabilities for movie surround sound.


----------



## x7007

edwardsean said:


> Hey guys, not sure if you know, but the SXFi app is live now in the U.S. on the google play store.
> 
> For me though I’m going to try and use it within my DAP since it has a far superior DAC/amp than the Creative dongle.
> 
> ...



pff so we still don't have the best next thing again  .... 
and why can't they release global and only Singapore and now just USA  . why not global! what will happen if they release it global so I can use it argg


----------



## obiwon

x7007 said:


> pff so we still don't have the best next thing again  ....
> and why can't they release global and only Singapore and now just USA  . why not global! what will happen if they release it global so I can use it argg



the reason for singapore only was to serve as a pipecleaner and it is local to creative.  there were kinks in the software that they had to work out.  this is also why it has been android only.  as the kinks get worked out they release it to more markets (with more language support, hence, EU later) and on the iphone.  creative is a small company so they need to control the rollout so they are not overwhelmed and customers get angry.


----------



## froes (Dec 18, 2018)

So customers *got *angry because of having it laying around, not fully working with missed configuration app.


----------



## obiwon

well if you dont live in singapore then its your fault for getting it before its released in your market.


----------



## froes

Oh, I'm a really bad unpatient boy! Shame on me! (Someone may call it _early bird_.)


----------



## obiwon (Dec 18, 2018)

i actually think it works great out of the box without using the app.  im really interested how much better it will be after my ear scan and headphone profile are added.

UPDATE:  so i used a friends android phone to setup my amp.  the ear and face scanning was pretty slick.  as for the headphone profiles, my cans were not listed so i just picked another one by sennheiser.  i cannot tell how much of a difference it makes in terms of the SXFI experience.  i can definitely say that it improved the sound when the amp has SXFI turned off.  so i imagine it made the SXFI sound better as well.  its just really difficult for me to compare the sound from memory.  it definitely did not make it worse.  but i am just not sure how much better the sound is now.  since i do not have an android phone i cannot make changes to my profile.  hopefully the iphone app comes out soon.


----------



## Richter Di

obiwon said:


> well if you dont live in singapore then its your fault for getting it before its released in your market.



I really hope you are joking


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> I really hope you are joking



not in the least


----------



## Richter Di

obiwon said:


> not in the least



That is very unfortunate.


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> That is very unfortunate.



much less unfortunate than those who feel entitled to make unreasonable demands on a company.


----------



## Richter Di

obiwon said:


> much less unfortunate than those who feel entitled to make unreasonable demands on a company.



Sorry, you got the wrong guys. 
I do not think anyone has unreasonable demands towards Creative.
I think the opposite is true. Why would a company go through the extra effort to make sure that products bought in one country are not usable in another? This behaviour speaks volumes. It reminds me on the way like old, not consumer oriented, industries behave. And believe me I had my fair share of this in my work life.
If someone likes to be an early adopter and wants to promote my product? Why not? Why hinder him doing this?


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> Sorry, you got the wrong guys.
> I do not think anyone has unreasonable demands towards Creative.
> I think the opposite is true. Why would a company go through the extra effort to make sure that products bought in one country are not usable in another? This behaviour speaks volumes. It reminds me on the way like old, not consumer oriented, industries behave. And believe me I had my fair share of this in my work life.
> If someone likes to be an early adopter and wants to promote my product? Why not? Why hinder him doing this?



i dont think you have been following creatives release of this product.  they have only released it in singapore because that is their local market and there is a small population.  they wanted to use it as a pipecleaner to work out any issues before they did a broader release.

the next market they released it in is the US.  i am not sure if they have shipped the product yet, but they just the other day released the android app in the us.  europe is after this and then row.

so anyone who has purchased the products in singapore and the us can now use it fully.  this is how creative intended and it is totally acceptable and reasonable.

it is entirely creatives perogative how to release a product.  if you purchased the product outside of the official markets (like i did) then you must accept that it will not be supported in your market.  this is completely reasonable and if you are upset about it then you are being unreasonable.  i purchased the product 2 months ago knowing it would not have the app but i wanted to see how it sounded.  i waited patiently for 2 months for the app.  no problem.

if you want to be an early adopter outside of the supported market, then be a big boy and accept the consequences without complaint.  or else dont be an early adopter.


----------



## Richter Di

obiwon said:


> i dont think you have been following creatives release of this product.  they have only released it in singapore because that is their local market and there is a small population.  they wanted to use it as a pipecleaner to work out any issues before they did a broader release.
> 
> the next market they released it in is the US.  i am not sure if they have shipped the product yet, but they just the other day released the android app in the us.  europe is after this and then row.
> 
> ...



At least we are getting somewhere.
But yes, I followed Creatives release very closely and from the earliest beginning. I signed up on every surface there was from there side but never received anything from them. Which is not very good marketing as you are loosing leads.

I do not ask Creative to make an app available outside the market they are releasing to, maybe you are still confusing me with somebody else.
I also bought it from Singapore knowing I will not be able to use it fully until the app has been released.

Do I understand you correctly that now, as the app is released in the US, you can use the app with the dongle bought in Singapore?
Because this all I am hoping for and I would be frustrated if that would not work.


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> At least we are getting somewhere.
> But yes, I followed Creatives release very closely and from the earliest beginning. I signed up on every surface there was from there side but never received anything from them. Which is not very good marketing as you are loosing leads.
> 
> I do not ask Creative to make an app available outside the market they are releasing to, maybe you are still confusing me with somebody else.
> ...



U replied to my reply to someone who bot the amp outside of an official market and was angry that the app was not available. So i No idea where you were going with this. 

At any rate I bot the amp a few months ago and the Android app was just released this week and I now have it all setup and working fine.


----------



## illram (Dec 20, 2018)

Played around with this last night and left some more detailed impressions in MLE's Headphone Gaming Guide thread. Long story short: with an HD800S playing Black Ops 3 in 7.1 on Windows I was blown away. Better than OOYH in my opinion. Rear cues were right on the money, there was definitely very accurate directionality and positioning of the channels. Best I have heard yet.

Definitely more of a "room full of speakers" effect rather than the headphone virtual surround DSP's I am used to. (SBX, etc.).

Reading back through the thread it seems some thought they were getting good directional audio using Atmos through this. Im a little confused by that as my understanding is this only virtualizes PCM audio and it cannot decode Dolby Atmos, DD+, or any other encoded bitstreams. Correct?

Related: anyone aware of a device or chain or devices that can decode Dolby Digital into discrete 5.1 PCM channels out to USB?


----------



## obiwon

because of SXFI i became motivated to get the Audeze LCD-4.  so i have been sitting here listening to it for the past 6 hours, here are my impressions.

the LCD-4 are the best headphones i have listened to.  i have tried about a dozen mid to high-end phones.  the sound is crystal clear and smooth with a very pleasing frequency response to my ears.  they have a very good soundstage in comparison to other headphones.  really no complaints.

but as great as they are, i would not want to listen to them too long without SXFI.

with the SXFI they sound is incredible and they are very easy to listen to.  i could listen to them all day which i have done most of today.  what you get is crystal clear sound and detail that seems to emanate out of thin air in front of and around you.  it is amazing to listen to.

what i used to hate about headphones was the unnatural harsh sound (even with the LCD-4 but to a much lesser extent) where the sound comes directly next to your ears and the image is inside your head.  its not natural.  some may complain that SXFI removes detail but i do not feel that at all.  to me its the opposite where the sound is much deeper and richer and, most importantly, natural sounding.


----------



## limjohn5

obiwon said:


> because of SXFI i became motivated to get the Audeze LCD-4.  so i have been sitting here listening to it for the past 6 hours, here are my impressions.
> 
> the LCD-4 are the best headphones i have listened to.  i have tried about a dozen mid to high-end phones.  the sound is crystal clear and smooth with a very pleasing frequency response to my ears.  they have a very good soundstage in comparison to other headphones.  really no complaints.
> 
> ...



Same here. I am using SXFI amp with emu teak and it is just simply amazing and natural and with movies it is impeccable.


----------



## Flash676

There seems to be a lot of positive comments, so let me state that I am rather underwhelmed given the hype.

I listened through a pair of Audeze LCD-4z headphones and Shure SE846 IEMs.  The content was a mix of video games, demo material that I frequently use with my home theater, and some music.  The source was my PC. Interesting side note: Kodi on my Android tablet crashes when I start it with the amp plugged in.

I have two main complaints, both of which I have with nearly every HRTF solution I've tried.  The first is that I can usually establish sounds as coming from the front or even the side, but never from behind.  I was optimistic that the head mapping might fix this, but that was not the case.

The second is that there's a definite artificial quality to the sound, but the extent of it is not always consistent. There are times when there is excessive reverb/echo.  Some of the reviews available online complained about this with vocals and voices in music. I agree, but I've also noticed it in games when sounds don't have a well-defined source, like menu sounds or dialogue.  There were a few other times in games where I noticed excessive reverb/echo where small shifts in my in-game positioning would make it go away; given a statically positioned sound source, I could rotate or reposition myself with respect to the source to hear the reverb either become excessive or go away entirely.

Overall it seems like another decent option with its own set of drawbacks.  I've yet to try anything that I would state is definitively better than everything else.


----------



## limjohn5

Flash676 said:


> There seems to be a lot of positive comments, so let me state that I am rather underwhelmed given the hype.
> 
> I listened through a pair of Audeze LCD-4z headphones and Shure SE846 IEMs.  The content was a mix of video games, demo material that I frequently use with my home theater, and some music.  The source was my PC. Interesting side note: Kodi on my Android tablet crashes when I start it with the amp plugged in.
> 
> ...



Do make sure you set the SXFI amp to 7.1 and also the player to output 7.1 and switch off all mixing. Only then will the sound comes clearly from the back. You use the 7.1 channel test on Pc sound testing to make sure the sound is coming from the back.


----------



## Erik Garci

illram said:


> Related: anyone aware of a device or chain or devices that can decode Dolby Digital into discrete 5.1 PCM channels out to USB?


The Arvus H2-UDMA can but costs over $3k.


----------



## illram

Erik Garci said:


> The Arvus H2-UDMA can but costs over $3k.



Thanks. Yes, this is a super niche and therefore expensive need. The other solution I found was a frankenstein monster of a Behringer multi-channel interface plus an ADAT to USB converter. Which would look hideous just on a desk...


----------



## Flash676

limjohn5 said:


> Do make sure you set the SXFI amp to 7.1 and also the player to output 7.1 and switch off all mixing. Only then will the sound comes clearly from the back. You use the 7.1 channel test on Pc sound testing to make sure the sound is coming from the back.



Yes. This isn't limited to the SXFI amp. I've never been able to localize sounds from the rear with any HRTF solution that I've tried.


----------



## justanut

Flash676 said:


> Yes. This isn't limited to the SXFI amp. I've never been able to localize sounds from the rear with any HRTF solution that I've tried.



You might want to get your hearing checked? My dad had the same difficulties discerning sound from behind him.

Anyhow, I hope your experience with the amp was longer than just a couple of hours.. Cos it makes a difference between actually having used it and just experiencing it for a bit.


----------



## Richter Di

Just got the Creative Super X-Fi for Christmas. Hoped it would work with my Fiio M9, but it seems it does not. 
My Audeze Mobius does work with the M9 without a problem also via USB C. It is the same principle. The M9 would output the digital data via the USB C port and the Super X-Fi would use it to transfer it via its DAC and 3D magic to the headphone output. The M9 recognizes the Super X-Fi as a USB device but no sound will come out. The only thing happening is that a voice will say „Please use the Super X-Fi app to perzonalize your amp for the best experience.“
When I use my iPad with the iPhone camera adapter it works without a problem. Also when pressing the Super X-Fi button for the first time it will say „Please use the Super X-Fi app to perzonalize your amp for the best experience.“ but then it will play the music.

Any ideas?


----------



## RRod

Enjoying these so far. My initial impression is that the SXFi + the AurvanaSE combo is much better tonally balanced for my ears than, say, the Mobius. I confirmed this with a measurement or two. Now, this seems to be a function of the Aurvana more than the SXFi. The SXFi adds a bit more bass (expected from the added reverb), and adds in an HRTF-y feature or two. Localization is angularly pretty good. Still not getting a super-pronounced out-of-your-head sensation, but it definitely removes the 'laser-beam into the brain' feeling. At some point I'll grab a headphone that isn't the AurvanaSE and see how the resulting curve looks; I'm interested to know if the SXFi aims to give the same response across measured headphones, or if it adds in a feature or two but maintains the overall FR response of the cans.

Am liking these with most material so far, music and movie, but that's probably mainly due to the headphones not slapping me in the face from 1-4kHz. Anyone know any good demos with deliberately surroundy material?


----------



## obiwon (Dec 26, 2018)

RRod said:


> Enjoying these so far. My initial impression is that the SXFi + the AurvanaSE combo is much better tonally balanced for my ears than, say, the Mobius. I confirmed this with a measurement or two. Now, this seems to be a function of the Aurvana more than the SXFi. The SXFi adds a bit more bass (expected from the added reverb), and adds in an HRTF-y feature or two. Localization is angularly pretty good. Still not getting a super-pronounced out-of-your-head sensation, but it definitely removes the 'laser-beam into the brain' feeling. At some point I'll grab a headphone that isn't the AurvanaSE and see how the resulting curve looks; I'm interested to know if the SXFi aims to give the same response across measured headphones, or if it adds in a feature or two but maintains the overall FR response of the cans.
> 
> Am liking these with most material so far, music and movie, but that's probably mainly due to the headphones not slapping me in the face from 1-4kHz. Anyone know any good demos with deliberately surroundy material?



Listen to Metallica’s One on YT. If u don’t get the out of your head sound in the first minute then there is something wrong with your rig.

1. Make sure to set to 24 bit/48000 on your PC under your speaker settings

2. In Configure play around with stereo, 5.1 and 7.1 to see which gives u the best effect.

3. I have found the better the quality recording the better the holography. If u can find some studio mastered music it is totally a different level than ordinary recordings.



4. I assume u have done the ear mapping as that helps also.


----------



## RRod

obiwon said:


> Listen to Metallica’s One on YT. If u don’t get the out of your head sound in the first minute then there is something wrong with your rig.
> 
> 1. Make sure to set to 24 bit/48000 on your PC under your speaker settings
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with my rig. For me there is nowhere near the frontal aspect of having a speaker in front of you in a room; if there is for you, great! The crossfeed effect it does have isn't bad, and reminds me much of what I use for standard headphone listening (much more aggressive than typical crossfeed presets). It gets the sound from between the ears to between the eyes.


----------



## obiwon

RRod said:


> There is nothing wrong with my rig. For me there is nowhere near the frontal aspect of having a speaker in front of you in a room; if there is for you, great! The crossfeed effect it does have isn't bad, and reminds me much of what I use for standard headphone listening (much more aggressive than typical crossfeed presets). It gets the sound from between the ears to between the eyes.



Don’t know why u wouldn’t be getting the effect. It’s very pronounced on my rig. I would say the sound comes from 12” in front of me. I would also suggest cleaning your ears as that can also make a difference.


----------



## RRod

obiwon said:


> Don’t know why u wouldn’t be getting the effect. It’s very pronounced on my rig. I would say the sound comes from 12” in front of me. I would also suggest cleaning your ears as that can also make a difference.



If I swivel around to put my floorstanders behind me, they sound unmistakably behind me, and if I swivel back they sound in front of me, despite all my earwax. It's really not a bad effort, the SXFi, so I see no need to sugarcoat imperfections. When I have more time I'll compare the contralateral responses from my speakers vs. SXFi.


----------



## obiwon

RRod said:


> If I swivel around to put my floorstanders behind me, they sound unmistakably behind me, and if I swivel back they sound in front of me, despite all my earwax. It's really not a bad effort, the SXFi, so I see no need to sugarcoat imperfections. When I have more time I'll compare the contralateral responses from my speakers vs. SXFi.



If your expecting them to sound like true floor speakers u will be disappointed. And the ear wax is peculiar to headphones as it made a difference for me. No need to be defensive. Just trying to help.


----------



## dragon5

Richter Di said:


> Just got the Creative Super X-Fi for Christmas. Hoped it would work with my Fiio M9, but it seems it does not.
> My Audeze Mobius does work with the M9 without a problem also via USB C. It is the same principle. The M9 would output the digital data via the USB C port and the Super X-Fi would use it to transfer it via its DAC and 3D magic to the headphone output. The M9 recognizes the Super X-Fi as a USB device but no sound will come out. The only thing happening is that a voice will say „Please use the Super X-Fi app to perzonalize your amp for the best experience.“
> When I use my iPad with the iPhone camera adapter it works without a problem. Also when pressing the Super X-Fi button for the first time it will say „Please use the Super X-Fi app to perzonalize your amp for the best experience.“ but then it will play the music.
> 
> Any ideas?



may be you need to borrow an android phone to personalise your super xfi.  Install the super xfi app to take a few photos of your head.

since you have both Audeze Mobius and super xfi, it will be good if you can compare the 2 and give a review here.


----------



## blazinblazin

There's no need to debate.

I have tried different profile and headphones.

Some are not as out of head as others profile.

This profile thing is a hit or miss. 

So no need to judge other's


----------



## obiwon

dragon5 said:


> may be you need to borrow an android phone to personalise your super xfi.  Install the super xfi app to take a few photos of your head.
> 
> since you have both Audeze Mobius and super xfi, it will be good if you can compare the 2 and give a review here.



i have tried the mobius.  bought it as a gift for xmas.  the mobius sound is still in-your-head stereo like atmos with the difference being the sound moves with your head.  this is useful in gaming but a total negative in music or video.  but realistically who moves their head that much where it would be needed?  i dont game so i dont really know but to me it is gimmicky.  as for the sound its fine.  but its closed back which i do not prefer.  it obviously does not even come close to high end audezes but for a mid-range headset it is good.  SXFI is a completely different out-of-your-head effect so to me mobius and SXFI are entirely different categories and are not really comparable.


----------



## obiwon

RRod said:


> Enjoying these so far. My initial impression is that the SXFi + the AurvanaSE combo is much better tonally balanced for my ears than, say, the Mobius. I confirmed this with a measurement or two. Now, this seems to be a function of the Aurvana more than the SXFi. The SXFi adds a bit more bass (expected from the added reverb), and adds in an HRTF-y feature or two. Localization is angularly pretty good. Still not getting a super-pronounced out-of-your-head sensation, but it definitely removes the 'laser-beam into the brain' feeling. At some point I'll grab a headphone that isn't the AurvanaSE and see how the resulting curve looks; I'm interested to know if the SXFi aims to give the same response across measured headphones, or if it adds in a feature or two but maintains the overall FR response of the cans.
> 
> Am liking these with most material so far, music and movie, but that's probably mainly due to the headphones not slapping me in the face from 1-4kHz. Anyone know any good demos with deliberately surroundy material?




take a listen to this and tell me if it does not sound like the sound is coming out of your screen.


----------



## RRod

obiwon said:


> take a listen to this and tell me if it does not sound like the sound is coming out of your screen.




Again the sensation, turning the SXFi processing off-to-on, is of moving from between the ears to between the eyes. It's not out-out there but it's *not bad* for something that needs 3 pictures and a 3" aluminum stick. If one's goal is to stop a direct shot of Adele to the hypothalamus, the SXFi will do the trick. Am testing them out now on some 2L tracks (their hi-res test bench has surround examples as well); definitely a positive, immersive experience, but accurate?


----------



## obiwon (Dec 26, 2018)

RRod said:


> Again the sensation, turning the SXFi processing off-to-on, is of moving from between the ears to between the eyes. It's not out-out there but it's *not bad* for something that needs 3 pictures and a 3" aluminum stick. If one's goal is to stop a direct shot of Adele to the hypothalamus, the SXFi will do the trick. Am testing them out now on some 2L tracks (their hi-res test bench has surround examples as well); definitely a positive, immersive experience, but accurate?



thats so strange.  for me the sound is coming 1-2" in front of me.  dont know what else to suggest if you have done the head mapping and headphone profiling.  if you are using IEMs the effect is not as great.  hope you get there!

p.s.  id also suggest trying open-backs as closed backs dampens the effect about 20%.


----------



## musicphotolife

RRod said:


> Again the sensation, turning the SXFi processing off-to-on, is of moving from between the ears to between the eyes. It's not out-out there but it's *not bad* for something that needs 3 pictures and a 3" aluminum stick. If one's goal is to stop a direct shot of Adele to the hypothalamus, the SXFi will do the trick. Am testing them out now on some 2L tracks (their hi-res test bench has surround examples as well); definitely a positive, immersive experience, but accurate?



I also have both SXFI and Mobius. Mobius is more detailed, while SXFI is more out-of-the-head experience and delivers a more realistic room sound. Then comes the challenge: some audio source cannot be translated accurately on SXFI, whereas Mobius works better for all sources. Additionally, Mobius can be tweaked to increase the room effect but I prefer to keep it close. My view is that Mobius is able to map the multi-channel directions more accurately, but if you prefer a out-of-head experience, then Mobius lacks that perspective. I prefer Mobius for its multi-channel accuracy and musical details.


----------



## obiwon

musicphotolife said:


> I prefer Mobius for its multi-channel accuracy and musical details.



are you listening to SXFI thru the mobius or another headphone?


----------



## musicphotolife

obiwon said:


> are you listening to SXFI thru the mobius or another headphone?


Another headphones. I tested with HD650, E-MU Teak (sold to fund Mobius), Aurvana Trio.


----------



## obiwon

musicphotolife said:


> Another headphones. I tested with HD650, E-MU Teak (sold to fund Mobius), Aurvana Trio.



so when you listen to the SXFI + Mobius, and turn the SXFI on and off, you prefer the SXFI off?


----------



## RRod

musicphotolife said:


> I also have both SXFI and Mobius. Mobius is more detailed, while SXFI is more out-of-the-head experience and delivers a more realistic room sound. Then comes the challenge: some audio source cannot be translated accurately on SXFI, whereas Mobius works better for all sources. Additionally, Mobius can be tweaked to increase the room effect but I prefer to keep it close. My view is that Mobius is able to map the multi-channel directions more accurately, but if you prefer a out-of-head experience, then Mobius lacks that perspective. I prefer Mobius for its multi-channel accuracy and musical details.



Mobius has too much that can 'go wrong' that does for me, and not enough tools available to fix the wrongs. If/when they add in a few more features (EQ, virtual speaker placement) I will revisit them, but the SXFi gets enough right that maybe I'll just sell the Mobius and get on with life.



obiwon said:


> thats so strange.  for me the sound is coming 1-2" in front of me.  dont know what else to suggest if you have done the head mapping and headphone profiling.  if you are using IEMs the effect is not as great.  hope you get there!
> 
> p.s.  id also suggest trying open-backs as closed backs dampens the effect about 20%.



There's DSP stuff I can try to make things more realistic, but the hope was for something with minimal baggage. Initial impressions are making me hopeful that I can live with them as-is, even if their musical sphere is somewhat smaller than I'd like. I imagine there will be some hot-hot firmware action going on soon as well that might add some extra possibilities.


----------



## musicphotolife

obiwon said:


> so when you listen to the SXFI + Mobius, and turn the SXFI on and off, you prefer the SXFI off?



I did not test SXFI + Mobius. To elaborate on my experience (I wrote a review article on Mobius), the SXFI is more impressive the moment I tried it. It is more "wow", it sounded different because of the out-of-head holographic magic. Mobius, when I started playing the music, sounded ok, until I started to move my head and realise what they did there - stationary sound localisation. SXFI is great for movies and laid-back music listening. Mobius works better for critical multi-channel listeners who want to uncover where each instrument comes from which of the 7.1 speakers. It's fun and interactive.

Both are keepers, if you ask me. It's not which one is better. Both offers different experience.


----------



## musicphotolife

RRod said:


> Mobius has too much that can 'go wrong' that does for me, and not enough tools available to fix the wrongs. If/when they add in a few more features (EQ, virtual speaker placement) I will revisit them, but the SXFi gets enough right that maybe I'll just sell the Mobius and get on with life.



I won't dispute that since your listening preference is different. I'm quite happy to know that SXFI gets it right for a lot of people. I'm proud of what Creative Labs has done for the audio community. Cheers!


----------



## Richter Di

dragon5 said:


> may be you need to borrow an android phone to personalise your super xfi.  Install the super xfi app to take a few photos of your head.
> 
> since you have both Audeze Mobius and super xfi, it will be good if you can compare the 2 and give a review here.



Unfortunately the Super XFi app isn’t available in Germany at the moment. So I have to wait for this.


----------



## RRod

Did an FR comparison between SXFi on/off with a couple of cans you can select in the app. See here. Looks like there is a response that both cans are moving toward in varying amounts. In other news, ITD is about 208µs using my customized profile. That's a bit lower than the typical dummy head 30deg value; would be interesting to see how this varies by person.


----------



## sahmen

Does anyone have a link to a photo of the Aurvana SE headphones which comes complimentary with early purchases of this unit? Not that I think it is anything special (given that it is a freebie), but I just want to see how it looks like.  I just purchased one of these amps, just to compare its performance with the Mobius, and the Sennheiser GSX 1000 for watching movies on my MBP laptop.


thanks


----------



## InfernoFZ

sahmen said:


> Does anyone have a link to a photo of the Aurvana SE headphones which comes complimentary with early purchases of this unit? Not that I think it is anything special (given that it is a freebie), but I just want to see how it looks like.  I just purchased one of these amps, just to compare its performance with the Mobius, and the Sennheiser GSX 1000 for watching movies on my MBP laptop.
> 
> 
> thanks



It basicly the CAL!

https://sxfi.com/pages/aurvana-se


----------



## sahmen

InfernoFZ said:


> It basicly the CAL!
> 
> https://sxfi.com/pages/aurvana-se




Thsnks


----------



## Richter Di

Could the European headfiers do me a favor and let me know when the Super XFi app is available in Europe.
On all Android devices I could borrow it was shown in the Google play store but when you tried to click on it, it said „Your device is not compatible with this version“ translated from the German original „Dein Gerät ist nicht mit dieser Version kompatibel.“ So I guess this means that the app is not available for Europe so far.
If something changes, please let me know. Thank you!!!


----------



## dragon5

Richter Di said:


> Could the European headfiers do me a favor and let me know when the Super XFi app is available in Europe.
> On all Android devices I could borrow it was shown in the Google play store but when you tried to click on it, it said „Your device is not compatible with this version“ translated from the German original „Dein Gerät ist nicht mit dieser Version kompatibel.“ So I guess this means that the app is not available for Europe so far.
> If something changes, please let me know. Thank you!!!



one way is to use VPN to "move" your phone to USA or Singapore so that playstore allows the download.  Playstore has many free VPN, just install and run one of the popular VPN will do.


----------



## x7007 (Dec 30, 2018)

dragon5 said:


> one way is to use VPN to "move" your phone to USA or Singapore so that playstore allows the download.  Playstore has many free VPN, just install and run one of the popular VPN will do.



can you say one that works? all are premium to select the right place  slow  or others.   I tried couple proxy, it doesn't see the app in store. so its not working


----------



## Richter Di

dragon5 said:


> one way is to use VPN to "move" your phone to USA or Singapore so that playstore allows the download.  Playstore has many free VPN, just install and run one of the popular VPN will do.



Thank you.



x7007 said:


> can you say one that works? all are premium to select the right place  slow  or others.   I tried couple proxy, it doesn't see the app in store. so its not working



Unfortunately this is the way I understood the posts here too.


----------



## RRod (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone else finding not enough ILD?


----------



## FastAndClean

can you use that with in ears and earbuds?


----------



## obiwon

FastAndClean said:


> can you use that with in ears and earbuds?



Yes I have used with Bose SportSound and iSine20. It expands the soundstage dramatically and less blaring into your brain and less ear fatigue. Out of your head effect can be less pronounced.


----------



## x7007

When are they going to release the app to the rest of the world. ... it's working  what's the problem with other countries than USA and Singapore...


----------



## obiwon (Jan 1, 2019)

RRod said:


> Anyone else finding not enough ILD?



"enough" is relative.  imo in traditional headphone speakers the ILD is too much and definitely unnatural.  using the bohemian rhapsody intro as an example, there is no way a live show would sound like the way traditional headphones sound.  the words are distinctly left ear and right ear.  i find this annoying.  probably some people really like it and i am sure compared to mono it is "cool."  but is definitely artificial sounding.  with SXFI there is directional positioning but it is more subtle and it does not overwhelm you like in traditional stereo.  if you listen closely you will hear that freddy mercury is singing in your left ear, but since the sound is projected in front of you and not in your head, it is not so obvious.  the "galileo, galileo" part comes out very strongly upper left and upper right with SXFI.  whether this is "not enough" is up to the preference of each listener but it is definitely more natural.


----------



## obiwon

RRod said:


> There is nothing wrong with my rig. For me there is nowhere near the frontal aspect of having a speaker in front of you in a room; if there is for you, great! The crossfeed effect it does have isn't bad, and reminds me much of what I use for standard headphone listening (much more aggressive than typical crossfeed presets). It gets the sound from between the ears to between the eyes.



btw i have found that configuring your PC to play in stereo mode yields the best out of your head sound.  it may depend on how the sound is mixed but i have found stereo to yield the best results.


----------



## obiwon

Flash676 said:


> there's a definite artificial quality to the sound



This I do not understand.  Stereo headphones are clearly artificial with their left right left right sound and the in-the-center-of-your-skull sound image, not to mention the comparable lack of depth and richness.  Perhaps you are just accustomed to headphone sound vs a live show.  If SXFI is artificial than traditional stereo must be totally awful to listen to.


----------



## RRod

obiwon said:


> "enough" is relative.  imo in traditional headphone speakers the ILD is too much and definitely unnatural.  using the bohemian rhapsody intro as an example, there is no way a live show would sound like the way traditional headphones sound.  the words are distinctly left ear and right ear.  i find this annoying.  probably some people really like it and i am sure compared to mono it is "cool."  but is definitely artificial sounding.  with SXFI there is directional positioning but it is more subtle and it does not overwhelm you like in traditional stereo.  if you listen closely you will hear that freddy mercury is singing in your left ear, but since the sound is projected in front of you and not in your head, it is not so obvious.  the "galileo, galileo" part comes out very strongly upper left and upper right with SXFI.  whether this is "not enough" is up to the preference of each listener but it is definitely more natural.



I found what I'm noticing: lossy artifacts. With each channel alone, I don't notice anything, but with everything mixed I notice some artifacts in the high treble. Li / Lc and Ri / Rc sound fine, but Li + Rc sounds off. With the SXFi processing off I don't hear anything as noticeable (indeed the lossy version is almost transparent). So something about adding in the contra response is leading to this, but hard to say which domain is the cause. Not sure if it's worth futzing with over just encoding these kinds of tracks with a little more bit rate.


----------



## Richter Di

Asked the Creative team if there is a way to use the Super XFi in Germany while I bought it in Singapore. Here is there answer:



> Hi, we are selling the AMP and shipping to only Singapore and the US at the moment. Hence we only have the SXFI App available for download in the Google Play Stores of these two countries.
> We do not support or provide warranty for any unauthorized third party seller, as all sales are done direct only from Creative via our online store at https://www.sxfi.com now. We will correspondingly only make the SXFI App available in other countries' Google Play Stores, when we start shipping in those countries.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InfernoFZ

The app just roll out worldwide, and added K240 MKII, Marshall major 2 and 280HD,


----------



## x7007

InfernoFZ said:


> The app just roll out worldwide, and added K240 MKII, Marshall major 2 and 280HD,



where ? I still can't get it from Google play store


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

So that means it should roll out eligible for purchase worldwide soon?


----------



## Richter Di

InfernoFZ said:


> The app just roll out worldwide, and added K240 MKII, Marshall major 2 and 280HD,



If this is true I will get an Android phone tomorrow to finally get the App.
Where did you find the information?


----------



## Richter Di

Just looked it up. Still no install button in Germany.


----------



## x7007

RPGWiZaRD said:


> So that means it should roll out eligible for purchase worldwide soon?


2 weeks more.  go to their facebook look for the thread released worldwide and write ur country if it's not on of the listed already.


----------



## obiwon

Is there a problem with the Apple iPhone release plans?  There used to be mention of the iPhone app but this has been removed.  Not a peep about iPhones in a long time.  You would think this would be a priority.


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> 2 weeks more.  go to their facebook look for the thread released worldwide and write ur country if it's not on of the listed already.



Thanks. Just did. Still not Germany. I am frustrated. Could I cheat my android into believing it is in the UK?


----------



## krismusic

I want to use this with my Noble Ciem's. Anyone know if that's possible? 
A  friend of mine who is a recording engineer always used to say that all DSP could do to a signal was f it up. Have things really advanced past that being the case?


----------



## edwardsean (Jan 5, 2019)

krismusic said:


> I want to use this with my Noble Ciem's. Anyone know if that's possible?
> A  friend of mine who is a recording engineer always used to say that all DSP could do to a signal was f it up. Have things really advanced past that being the case?



I respect your friend. I know where your friend is coming from. There's a lot of truth in what your friend is saying.

Your friend is wrong.

As a recording engineer, he should know better than anyone, that there is a world of difference between good DSP and poor DSP, that there is a world of difference between good DSP applied poorly and applied well, that there is a world of difference between the good DSP of yesterday and the good DSP of today.

As a recording engineer, he should know the--massive--amounts of DSP that is applied to a signal during the tracking, mixing, and mastering process of producing music. If he means that all DSP can do is mess things up in the re-production process, he definitely has a point.

But, he is still wrong.

This is where he is right: DSP in the hands of a skilled engineer can make magic and spin a gold record. DSP in the hands of an untrained consumer can also make magic and turn that gold into garbage. There are so many, many, many ways for a consumer to mess up a well mixed track with consumer grade DSP. He is totally right about this, if you don't know what you're doing, the more you EQ, normalize, apply "surround sound," the more you are undoing all his hard work. If you don't know what you're doing, you don't even now how bad you've wrecked it. You think this phasey, boomy, compressed mess sounds good--until you go back to the original track. You realize how much better it sounds and that you should've just left it alone. It is--really--hard to get DSP right. That much is true.

Here's the thing, if you're still reading this rant.

Good DSP applied well can also make good magic on the end user reproduction side. And yes, good DSP has advanced so much in the last, say ten, years. The most recent part of that advance is that engineers are trying to take the controls out of the hands of these consumers. So instead of trying to adjust faders with cryptic parameters ("early reflection," "saturation," what the heck is a "Q"?, etc.) you take a picture of your ear and head, you (hopefully) enter in your headphone model, and voila, all the complicated work has already been done for you by someone like your friend.

I've mucked around with audio engineering and as an end-user I run a massive amount of DSP (EQ, multiple convolutions, upmixing, resampling to DSD). I honestly don't know if X-fi is there yet, but it is on the right track. I do apologize for this screed--especially when I haven't even heard X-fi yet! But, what your friend said, well, "them's fighting' words."


----------



## krismusic

Great reply. I think what you say is very true. Whether SXFi have got it right remains to be seen. BTW, I lost touch with my friend ten years ago so you are right that what he said then may not apply now. Have a great day and enjoy your music!.


----------



## InfernoFZ

obiwon said:


> Is there a problem with the Apple iPhone release plans?  There used to be mention of the iPhone app but this has been removed.  Not a peep about iPhones in a long time.  You would think this would be a priority.



on the PC World Podcast, it's mentioned that iOS garden wall don't allow camera access for the app's mapping.


----------



## sahmen

Is  the Creative XFi Air headphone of any importance to me at all?

Yes, I have  many Macs and IOS devices.  However, I also have the SuperXFI amp and the complimentary Aurvana SE headphones, although I still need to find access to an Android phone to do the one time facial mapping thingy.  Now here's my question: assuming I get to do that mapping one of these days, and am able to use the amp as desired with my Macs and ios devices, is there any reason why i might still need the XFI Air (headphone) variant at all?

I'd rather not buy the XFI Air headphone contraption, if I do not have to, to be honest, but I would like to know what other's think about this situation.


----------



## Richter Di

The Super XFi team made it possible (thank you so much) and added me in their preview program. So now I was able to download the app also in Germany and do the individualization.

The result is stunning.



sahmen said:


> ... although I still need to find access to an Android phone to do the one time facial mapping thingy.



It makes such a big difference to get the mapping and the correct headphones. 
I have to be honest I bought a Samsung A7 to do this 
From the current very short list from Super XFi I only own the HD 800. But this is like a charm. I have a great out of my head localization. Stronger than the Audeze Mobius.

I really hope they add some of my favorite headphones like the:

Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro
Fostex TH-X00
Sennheiser HD-25
Hifiman HE-500
mitchell & johnson MJ2 



sahmen said:


> Is  the Creative XFi Air headphone of any importance to me at all?
> ...  Now here's my question: assuming I get to do that mapping one of these days, and am able to use the amp as desired with my Macs and ios devices, is there any reason why i might still need the XFI Air (headphone) variant at all?
> I'd rather not buy the XFI Air headphone contraption, if I do not have to, to be honest, but I would like to know what other's think about this situation.



If you have done the individualization and you have got the right headphones from the list, it should work via the camera adapter with no problem. Will test during the weekend and let you know.


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> Is  the Creative XFi Air headphone of any importance to me at all?
> 
> Yes, I have  many Macs and IOS devices.  However, I also have the SuperXFI amp and the complimentary Aurvana SE headphones, although I still need to find access to an Android phone to do the one time facial mapping thingy.  Now here's my question: assuming I get to do that mapping one of these days, and am able to use the amp as desired with my Macs and ios devices, is there any reason why i might still need the XFI Air (headphone) variant at all?
> 
> I'd rather not buy the XFI Air headphone contraption, if I do not have to, to be honest, but I would like to know what other's think about this situation.



i have found that the SXFI amp drains the battery on the iphone really fast and you cant charge while its connected.  so im getting the air because the amp will be using the heaphone battery.


----------



## x7007 (Jan 10, 2019)

Richter Di said:


> The Super XFi team made it possible (thank you so much) and added me in their preview program. So now I was able to download the app also in Germany and do the individualization.
> 
> The result is stunning.
> 
> ...



Why can't they add me to their preview list.... I am from Israel.   they just keep saying I didn't buy it from them and yada bhada .... no reason . they can just add me if they can't add my country and if I did got it as a present from someone ?   I hate them ,crap service,  need to beg them to use the hardware you actually paid for.


----------



## dandiego

https://www.straitstimes.com/tech/w...ve-shows-off-more-of-its-super-x-fi-offerings

"During a brief meeting with Mr Sim at CES 2019, The Straits Times was shown a prototype of a Super X-Fi media box, called Sxfi TV. This media box has two HDMI ports - one input and one output - and four USB ports. Users will need a pair of new Super X-Fi headphones - called Sxfi Theatre. It looks similar to the Sxfi Air, but is not Bluetooth-enabled. Instead, it comes with its own USB wireless dongle known as Sxfi Transmitter. The user's Super X-Fi profile will be stored on the Sxfi Transmitter. When the Sxfi Transmitter is plugged into the Sxfi TV, users can enjoy 3D sound on the Sxfi Theatre, regardless of the input source, whether it is from a PS4, Blu-ray player or Apple TV. As such, up to four can enjoy 3D sound right at their homes with the Sxfi TV. The Sxfi TV, Sxfi Theatre and Sxfi Transmitter are expected to launch during third quarter of this year. Pricing is yet to be confirmed."


----------



## illram (Jan 10, 2019)

They are really trying to eat Smyth's lunch but there are so many more details they need to release to tell us if this product is worth anything or not. When it comes to home theater stuff the real hit or miss is in what audio the box can decode, what HDMI board it has, which types of HDR it supports, etc. Also disappointed it looks like you cannot use your own headphones though, that's a dealbreaker for me. It would make more sense if the wireless dongle plugged into your headphones, not the unit.

If this was actually going to compete with the Realiser, at least in its set-top box decoding abilities, it would be Dolby Vision/HDR10 capable, HDMI 2.0b (at least), and decode all the popular surround codecs (DTS, Atmos, DD+). If that winds up being the case then this would be a very interesting product...


----------



## obiwon

illram said:


> They are really trying to eat Smyth's lunch but there are so many more details they need to release to tell us if this product is worth anything or not. When it comes to home theater stuff the real hit or miss is in what audio the box can decode, what HDMI board it has, which types of HDR it supports, etc. Also disappointed it looks like you cannot use your own headphones though, that's a dealbreaker for me. It would make more sense if the wireless dongle plugged into your headphones, not the unit.
> 
> If this was actually going to compete with the Realiser, at least in its set-top box decoding abilities, it would be Dolby Vision/HDR10 capable, HDMI 2.0b (at least), and decode all the popular surround codecs (DTS, Atmos, DD+). If that winds up being the case then this would be a very interesting product...



They apparently won Best of CES 2019 from 4 groups including AVS Forums and SoundGuys so that must mean they are pretty impressive.  I wonder if they will come with the in-ear calibration instead of the ear mapping.  That should make them sound even better.


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> Why can't they add me to their preview list.... I am from Israel.   they just keep saying I didn't buy it from them and yada bhada .... no reason . they can just add me if they can't add my country and if I did got it as a present from someone ?   I hate them ,crap service,  need to beg them to use the hardware you actually paid for.



First of all, I share your frustration. I had the same.
Secondly, I wrote them a lengthy message about my frustration and how I as an early adopert and active Head Fi member would love to be one of the first to listen to it. That really changed their way of looking at this.
According to their messages they fear that too many people might just download the app without having the dongle and get frustrated finding out that they would need the dongle too. So they want to be able to deliver the Super XFi at the same time.


----------



## x7007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Richter Di said:


> First of all, I share your frustration. I had the same.
> Secondly, I wrote them a lengthy message about my frustration and how I as an early adopert and active Head Fi member would love to be one of the first to listen to it. That really changed their way of looking at this.
> According to their messages they fear that too many people might just download the app without having the dongle and get frustrated finding out that they would need the dongle too. So they want to be able to deliver the Super XFi at the same time.


I wrote them what I can , I don't know if this would help...  I mean I love music and games,  I have the Sennheiser  HD800s ,, I bought the HT Omega Eclaro sound card because it has the best 3D surround at the time called XEAR . now there is the SXFI and I can't use it ! .     so I hope they'll help me cause I am frustrated as hell ,,  I want to play games with the SXFI but I can't wait ages.. it's been like 3-4 months since I got it and I couldn't use it cause it sound bad without calibration .

I even took photo written my name, date and country to show them I have the USB dongle amp.. so they know I have it.


----------



## obiwon

x7007 said:


> I wrote them what I can , I don't know if this would help...  I mean I love music and games,  I have the Sennheiser  HD800s ,, I bought the HT Omega Eclaro sound card because it has the best 3D surround at the time called XEAR . now there is the SXFI and I can't use it ! .     so I hope they'll help me cause I am frustrated as hell ,,  I want to play games with the SXFI but I can't wait ages.. it's been like 3-4 months since I got it and I couldn't use it cause it sound bad without calibration .
> 
> I even took photo written my name, date and country to show them I have the USB dongle amp.. so they know I have it.



If u want it that bad just VPN for a different country and download it.


----------



## x7007

obiwon said:


> If u want it that bad just VPN for a different country and download it.


It doesn't work man...... how far did you read the messages here ?


----------



## limjohn5

illram said:


> They are really trying to eat Smyth's lunch but there are so many more details they need to release to tell us if this product is worth anything or not. When it comes to home theater stuff the real hit or miss is in what audio the box can decode, what HDMI board it has, which types of HDR it supports, etc. Also disappointed it looks like you cannot use your own headphones though, that's a dealbreaker for me. It would make more sense if the wireless dongle plugged into your headphones, not the unit.
> 
> If this was actually going to compete with the Realiser, at least in its set-top box decoding abilities, it would be Dolby Vision/HDR10 capable, HDMI 2.0b (at least), and decode all the popular surround codecs (DTS, Atmos, DD+). If that winds up being the case then this would be a very interesting product...



Seems like it will be HDMI 2.1

 "It has *HDMI-in and HDMI-out ports*, both supporting the latest HDMI 2.1 standards to help pass through all the relevant HDR video data to and from your connected devices"

https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/fea...-sxfi-theater-headphones-and-creative-sxfi-tv


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> I wrote them what I can , I don't know if this would help...  I mean I love music and games,  I have the Sennheiser  HD800s ,, I bought the HT Omega Eclaro sound card because it has the best 3D surround at the time called XEAR . now there is the SXFI and I can't use it ! .     so I hope they'll help me cause I am frustrated as hell ,,  I want to play games with the SXFI but I can't wait ages.. it's been like 3-4 months since I got it and I couldn't use it cause it sound bad without calibration .
> 
> I even took photo written my name, date and country to show them I have the USB dongle amp.. so they know I have it.



I am so sorry to hear this!


----------



## innocentblood

this looks promising:

https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/fea...-sxfi-theater-headphones-and-creative-sxfi-tv


----------



## illram

innocentblood said:


> this looks promising:
> 
> https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/fea...-sxfi-theater-headphones-and-creative-sxfi-tv


That certainly does look promising. You can plug the SXFI amp into it also and use your own cans which I love to hear. It would be funny/sad if I get my hands on this before my Realiser....


----------



## dragon5

x7007 said:


> I wrote them what I can , I don't know if this would help...  I mean I love music and games,  I have the Sennheiser  HD800s ,, I bought the HT Omega Eclaro sound card because it has the best 3D surround at the time called XEAR . now there is the SXFI and I can't use it ! .     so I hope they'll help me cause I am frustrated as hell ,,  I want to play games with the SXFI but I can't wait ages.. it's been like 3-4 months since I got it and I couldn't use it cause it sound bad without calibration .
> 
> I even took photo written my name, date and country to show them I have the USB dongle amp.. so they know I have it.



if you need it badly, try this:
1. install and run fake gps location from playstore, then turn off phone's gps and  set the app to set location to singapore
2. install and run turbo vpn from playstore and set location to singapore.
3. set phone to aeroplane mode
4. turn on wifi and install super xfi app from playstore


----------



## x7007 (Jan 11, 2019)

MANAGED to get it WORKING !!

screw u creative 

Don't forget to disable Location/GPS on the phone before everything

1. You need remove your google account from your phone and create a new one that specific on USA  . you can use this number to authorize your identification and location cause gmail  needs that .

2. Register with Gmail a new account with USA number

*+1 469-373-3020*
and use this site to get the code like a bunch of other people use this and do refresh when you get the verify code , just find yours

https://freephonenum.com/us/receive-sms/4693733020

Then use a VPN like bearbuddy or what's it called to connect to USA or Singapore , do it from the phone.

make sure your remove DATA from the Google play store . then the app will be visible, register with any email you want.

Sounds amazing !


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> MANAGED to get it WORKING !!
> 
> screw u creative
> 
> ...



Genius. Congratulations!


----------



## johnn29

If they support eARC the SXFI amp will be able to just process audio. So whatever future video standards come, it'll still work.

I'm really frustrated by their lack of turning on the app for non US/Singapore. I've ordered a device but can't even play with the app. The work around just are't working for me and I think they've blocked install on international variants of the s9. So even when I do get through, I can't install it. Really odd policy but I guess they are guarding the ratings. The latest reviews look low.


----------



## sahmen

Will the Super XFi App work on an Android Tablet, or does it strictly require an Android phone?  I am usually an iphone/ipad guy, but I may have an android tablet or two that I could dig up for this.  I would like to avoid the hassle of borrowing someone else's android phone, or buying one, if I do not have to.


----------



## InfernoFZ (Jan 14, 2019)

sahmen said:


> Will the Super XFi App work on an Android Tablet, or does it strictly require an Android phone?  I am usually an iphone/ipad guy, but I may have an android tablet or two that I could dig up for this.  I would like to avoid the hassle of borrowing someone else's android phone, or buying one, if I do not have to.



No reason it shouldn't as long it's at least android 7. Couldn't hurt and try d/ling from the app store and see how it goes.


----------



## johnn29

UK release is live on the playstore. I also got an email about shipping - so I guess they're going out soon.

Shame they don't let you just try the virtualisation out without plugging in your SXFI amp to activate it. You should just be able to activate it with a license code or something.

Very simple fixed banwidth EQ too - shame it's not parametric


----------



## Richter Di

With more people getting the Super X-Fi I guess it would be good if we shared which profile works for which headphone the best.
Opened a new thread for this.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-super-x-fi-matches-for-headphones-not-on-the-list.897809/


----------



## x7007

Does anyone else when you restart windows 10 1809  and you  play any sound or music  , while the sound plays you click on the windows little tray icon speaker near the clock , the sound stops for 1 sec and continues.   

Anyone knows how to fix this ?


----------



## Richter Di

Hi, I have two short questions:

1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?

2. Always when I connect my Super X-Fi to the Samsung a message pops up if I would allow the Super X-Fi app to connect to the USB device (obviously the Super X-Fi amp). I can mark a check box saying, make it a standard. Unfortunately even after ticking the box it still always comes up every time I connect the Super X-Fi amp.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fegefeuer

So, for those who have it:

How is it on the PC for gaming and movies? How does it compare to SBX, GSX, CMSS-3D?


----------



## illram

Fegefeuer said:


> So, for those who have it:
> 
> How is it on the PC for gaming and movies? How does it compare to SBX, GSX, CMSS-3D?


Once I calibrated it, it is better than any I have tried as far as accurate directional cues. It has more reverb though, like I am in a big room.


----------



## froes

Richter Di said:


> 1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?



I asume you will need a host capable cable. I had the same problem with another device for wich my Samsung had to act as host.


----------



## Richter Di

froes said:


> I asume you will need a host capable cable. I had the same problem with another device for wich my Samsung had to act as host.



Thank. But this should work, and it does not.


----------



## Richter Di

Is there any official informaton how the Super X-Fi handles HiRes?
I throw at hi 24 bit 96 kHz and it works. But does he actually process it or ist reduced to 16 bit 44.1 before it goes to the Super X-Fi?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Creative mentions the app not being compatible with the XA and XA1 Sony Smartphones. Doesn't work with my XZ premium either though. It has been nice never knowing you, Super X-Fi.


----------



## eliwankenobi (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello All!

Haven’t been over here in over year! I figured since I got my LH Labs Pulse Infinity and I was happy with it I would step away from head-fi and live happy with it and my balanced HD600s!

Ok, so now I’m back because I pre-ordered it, but only because reviews from sites I trust are describing this as a revelation in audio short of going for a Smyth Research unit (which I can’t do). I also like that the amp itself should be plenty as I don’t have a dedicated HP amp.

Got a couple questions to the experts here. So as I said before, I have HD600, I also have ath-m40x but the certified headphones are the hd650,hd598 and the m50x...

So my question is: how close are my headphones in relation to the certified ones? Assuming that will be the profile I will be using with mine.

Another one is: Will there be a way for us to do our own in ear measurements like Creative did to people in CES? Will there be a repository where people who have done so can share their profiles for us to test out? I know this already is a thing for the smyth realizers, just wondering

Thanks


----------



## Richter Di

eliwankenobi said:


> Got a couple questions to the experts here. So as I said before, I have HD600, I also have ath-m40x but the certified headphones are the hd650,hd598 and the m50x...
> So my question is: how close are my headphones in relation to the certified ones? Assuming that will be the profile I will be using with mine.



They are pretty close but for sure it is individual taste. The HD 600 has more veil compared to the HD 650 in my opinion.  So you have to try.



eliwankenobi said:


> Another one is: Will there be a way for us to do our own in ear measurements like Creative did to people in CES? Will there be a repository where people who have done so can share their profiles for us to test out? I know this already is a thing for the smyth realizers, just wondering



I had the same question in mind the last days. Wouldn't it be great to get the in ear measurement? I fear that this will not be done by Creative. But as they seem to be interested in licensing it could be that some other company might just do that. How about the http://www.soundman.de/ guys. They have allready the inEar microphones?


----------



## Nerdybeng

Richter Di said:


> Hi, I have two short questions:
> 
> 1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


1) I tried the same type of cable from a different brand. Didn't work. Then I realized that the direction is wrong, it should be from micro-USB to USB-C. I searched on the China shopping platform Taobao but couldn't find any USB-C to micro-USB cable. I suppose this is a really rare scenario.
2) Same. I guess it's a bug.


----------



## Nerdybeng

Richter Di said:


> I had the same question in mind the last days. Wouldn't it be great to get the in ear measurement? I fear that this will not be done by Creative. But as they seem to be interested in licensing it could be that some other company might just do that. How about the http://www.soundman.de/ guys. They have allready the inEar microphones?


I have a pair of Nuraphones, which have in-ear microphones for personalized frequency sensitivity calibration. They sound great with the SXFi amp, but it's quite clear that the full potential hasn't been reached yet. There's obviously no Nuraphones profile in SXFi, given that it's such a niche market.
Would be great if Nura and Creative can combine their powers for spatial and frequency personalization.
The best would be for Nura to get the patent for SXFi and do a firmware update for the Nuraphone.


----------



## FLIR

Richter Di said:


> Hi, I have two short questions:
> 
> 1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?



Your adapter supports OTG, but there is no info on your cable. Maybe the cable also needs to support OTG. I bought this cable [1] on Amazon.de. My SXFI Amp is coming this week and I will report if this "USB C to Micro USB OTG cable" works. 

Two questions: 

- Is only a "USB C to USB C" cable included with the SXFI Amp and no "USB C to micro-USB" adapter? If there is no adapter, that would be a shame, given the price of the amp!

- Is for PC usage a simple "USB A to USB C" cable enough? Or do I also need some strange "OTG" cable almost nobody seems to sell?

Thank you!

[1] https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07D4DVL4K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Richter Di

FLIR said:


> - Is only a "USB C to USB C" cable included with the SXFI Amp and no "USB C to micro-USB" adapter? If there is no adapter, that would be a shame, given the price of the amp!



There is a micro USB adapter included.
I bought an extra one from hama with Micro USB to USB A (female) but the hama is constructed in a way which does not allow any case around the Samsung. If you put the case away the adapter works.



FLIR said:


> - Is for PC usage a simple "USB A to USB C" cable enough? Or do I also need some strange "OTG" cable almost nobody seems to sell?



No OTG needed when you connect to the PC. USB A to USB C or the included USB C to USB C (as long as your PC has USB C) works fine.


----------



## Richter Di

Richter Di said:


> Hi, I have two short questions:
> 
> 1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?



Short update. The issue is obviously the lack of OTG. I wasn’t aware before that an OTG electronic was needed. So this is the reason it did not work with a simple cable.


----------



## FLIR (Jan 28, 2019)

Richter Di said:


> There is a micro USB adapter included.



Strange, it is not mentioned that a micro USB adapter is included. Everybody only reports that an USB C to C cable is included. Even the official FAQ says:

_"For Android phones with a USB Micro-B connector, use a USB Micro-B OTG adapter and the *provided *USB C-to-C cable to connect. Make sure that the adapter is marked “OTG” as the phone needs the signaling from this type of adapter to switch itself into USB host mode." [1]_

This does not sound as if an adapter is included. Do you have the normal version that is sold in Europe and the US?

[1] https://us.creative.com/sxfisupport/sxfi-amp/android-phones


----------



## illram

FLIR said:


> Strange, it is not mentioned that a micro USB adapter is included. Everybody only reports that an USB C to C cable is included. Even the official FAQ says:
> 
> _"For Android phones with a USB Micro-B connector, use a USB Micro-B OTG adapter and the *provided *USB C-to-C cable to connect. Make sure that the adapter is marked “OTG” as the phone needs the signaling from this type of adapter to switch itself into USB host mode." [1]_
> 
> ...



It includes an adapter.


----------



## FLIR

Some basic questions:

1.) How do I set the "amplification gain" (16 ohm, 32 ohm, 300 ohm, 600 ohm), there is no dedicated button or setting in the app. The manual also doesn`t mention the 3x amplification gain at all.

2.) Can the SXFI app play 7.1. files, like [1]? 

3.) If not, is there a way to demo 7.1. or 5.1 sound on an android phone (plus the SXFI amp)? 

4.) If yes, does somebody know some good demo content?

Thank you very much!

[1] https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/7.1auditionOutLeader v2.wav


----------



## gokup

https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...eative-super-x-fi-amp-6-34pm-5908001-308.html

Thank you for sharing this post in your forum.View the latest poll results from users in Singapore about this product.


----------



## Richter Di

FLIR said:


> Strange, it is not mentioned that a micro USB adapter is included. Everybody only reports that an USB C to C cable is included. Even the official FAQ says:
> 
> _"For Android phones with a USB Micro-B connector, use a USB Micro-B OTG adapter and the *provided *USB C-to-C cable to connect. Make sure that the adapter is marked “OTG” as the phone needs the signaling from this type of adapter to switch itself into USB host mode." [1]_
> 
> ...



When I discussed an issue with another OTG adapter with the Super X-Fi team, I thanked them for including an adapter. 
They answered:
“We understand the difficulties that customers will potentially face, that's why we bundled all the good stuffs so it works out of the box!”

 So yes it is included. 

BTW,  I also asked them about the input format the DAC could process:

“The supported input formats for the SXFI AMP are 2.0/5.1/7.1 Channels, 24bit/96KHz.”


----------



## voidPtr

Richter Di said:


> Short update. The issue is obviously the lack of OTG. I wasn’t aware before that an OTG electronic was needed. So this is the reason it did not work with a simple cable.


Actually i think there might be another issue at play here. I got my device end of last week and i got a longer USB-C to USB-C Cable to connect to my PC and the first day it worked just fine together with the Windows 10 App, but the next day it just stopped working and wouldn't recognize my device. At the same time the device itself still works just fine on the PC, just the App doesn't recognize it anymore. Because it already worked i suspect there is something bugged about the App.


----------



## Richter Di

voidPtr said:


> Actually i think there might be another issue at play here. I got my device end of last week and i got a longer USB-C to USB-C Cable to connect to my PC and the first day it worked just fine together with the Windows 10 App, but the next day it just stopped working and wouldn't recognize my device. At the same time the device itself still works just fine on the PC, just the App doesn't recognize it anymore. Because it already worked i suspect there is something bugged about the App.



I know what you mean as I encounter this Windows problem several times myself. I found that I have to first connect the Super X-Fi and then open the App.
Regarding the OTG problem, it is really the need of an OTG adapter with an Android device. Directly just with a cable the Creative X-Fi does not recognize the Android device.


----------



## x7007

Richter Di said:


> I know what you mean as I encounter this Windows problem several times myself. I found that I have to first connect the Super X-Fi and then open the App.
> Regarding the OTG problem, it is really the need of an OTG adapter with an Android device. Directly just with a cable the Creative X-Fi does not recognize the Android device.



I have android 8.1 and android 9  One Plus 5T.
on both of them it works fine  with the standard box in cable you get directly to the phone. it has type C USB.  you only need to enable OTG  from the settings. just search it on the phone   it will work till it standby or unplugged and then be disabled after 10 min  automatically.


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> I have android 8.1 and android 9  One Plus 5T.
> on both of them it works fine  with the standard box in cable you get directly to the phone. it has type C USB.  you only need to enable OTG  from the settings. just search it on the phone   it will work till it standby or unplugged and then be disabled after 10 min  automatically.



Maybe I have done this wrong the whole time. Didn’t know I had to enable OTG in android. 

 Aquality to some sources the Samsung-galaxy A7 (2018) has OTG included. So I will try to find the OTG switch.


----------



## Falkentyne

Does the Super X-fi have microphone input for combined devices like the V-Moda with the Boom Mic?

I just ordered one but if it doesn't allow microphone output, this is going to be a problem for gaming...


----------



## x7007

Falkentyne said:


> Does the Super X-fi have microphone input for combined devices like the V-Moda with the Boom Mic?
> 
> I just ordered one but if it doesn't allow microphone output, this is going to be a problem for gaming...



it has after firmware update or newest firmware.
but only mono and you need some kind of cable to be able to use the mic


----------



## Falkentyne

x7007 said:


> it has after firmware update or newest firmware.
> but only mono and you need some kind of cable to be able to use the mic



Hi, did you have the Super X-fi and did you test it with a headset (headphones/mic combo, that has them combined on one 3.5" jack?)

The V-moda M-100 and Crossfade 2 have an integrated cable/mic on one 3.5" jack (it comes with a cheap mic/3.5" combo cable), and you can attach the v-moda boom mic to the headphones.
There is also a mic/headphone output splitter adapter for devices that have separate mic and headphone jacks, like the normal computer soundcards.

So how does this work in windows then?  You set the Super X-fi to 7.1 surroundsound in playback properties, then in recording properties, does it appear as the "communication device?"
I'd really like to be able to play Overwatch with the Super X-fi and still be able to communicate with my teammates.


----------



## x7007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Falkentyne said:


> Hi, did you have the Super X-fi and did you test it with a headset (headphones/mic combo, that has them combined on one 3.5" jack?)
> 
> The V-moda M-100 and Crossfade 2 have an integrated cable/mic on one 3.5" jack (it comes with a cheap mic/3.5" combo cable), and you can attach the v-moda boom mic to the headphones.
> There is also a mic/headphone output splitter adapter for devices that have separate mic and headphone jacks, like the normal computer soundcards.
> ...


can't help much with the mic. I am using the elcaro sound card with a mic connected  didn't mess with the sxfi mic   don't have boom mic or mod.

but ye it how you said.   you can just download the sxfi software connect and change everything from there.


----------



## krismusic

Is the app available in UK? I cannot see it on the app store.


----------



## eliwankenobi

x7007 said:


> it has after firmware update or newest firmware.
> but only mono and you need some kind of cable to be able to use the mic


Wait, can you explain?  So it has mic input but is in mono? I thought it was always mono for mic input


----------



## Falkentyne

eliwankenobi said:


> Wait, can you explain?  So it has mic input but is in mono? I thought it was always mono for mic input



Yes this is what I'm asking.
Does it allow mic input with devices that have a "combined" Mic+headphone 3.5" jack, like some headsets do (like the V-Moda's boom mic attachment?)
(in other words, in windows sound panel, is there a "recording devices" option for the SXFI ?
Because all I need is some nice 7.1 HRTF and ability to talk to my teammates in Overwatch.


----------



## Richter Di

FLIR said:


> Maybe the cable also needs to support OTG. I bought this cable [1] on Amazon.de. My SXFI Amp is coming this week and I will report if this "USB C to Micro USB OTG cable" works.
> 
> [1] https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07D4DVL4K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Bought yor cable and it arrived.
Yes, it works. Much more convenient to have one cable. Thanks for the link.


----------



## eliwankenobi

So I just email Creative about the MIC in and this is what they said:


----------



## eliwankenobi

Also,

In another email they confirmed that they are testing the iOS app and should be released very soon!

Good news for me as I won’t have to bother soneone else for the setup. I figure they found out the camera connection kit kinda always works and can be easily supported


----------



## voidPtr

voidPtr said:


> Actually i think there might be another issue at play here. I got my device end of last week and i got a longer USB-C to USB-C Cable to connect to my PC and the first day it worked just fine together with the Windows 10 App, but the next day it just stopped working and wouldn't recognize my device. At the same time the device itself still works just fine on the PC, just the App doesn't recognize it anymore. Because it already worked i suspect there is something bugged about the App.


I just solved my issue. In order for the Windows 10 App to work the device needs to have the Exclusive Mode enabled (the first checkmark in the advanced tab of the device settings). I unset that manually as i usually do with all sound cards and didn't realize it could have negative side effects.

The device is still super fun btw. Talking to people on discord is super spooky because it sounds like they are in the same room. I kinda hoped for a competitive advantage but i am not sure it delivers that. In rainbow 6 certainly not as that seems to have horrible surround sound. With Battlefield 5 i am not sure, if you can hear foot steps they are super accurate, but since i guess battlefield is made to be a spectacle it feels a bit like there is waaay  more other stuff going on and it's just a giant chaos. It's super fun as everything seems to have more impact but it seems to me the normal headphone mix is better balanced to hear every little detail. I also really like how the device makes it sound like there is a subwoofer, again not really an accurate representation of what was recorded but super fun to listen to.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 30, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> So I just email Creative about the MIC in and this is what they said:



Thank you!  Best news I've had all week.
My GSX-1000 broke (ok, the micro USB port broke!!!!) so I had to order the X-fi which arrives tomorrow.
I have some micro USB connectors (I ordered 1 of each type; there are 5 types) coming from Digikey, so hopefully I can find someone who can solder it on the GSX-1000.  The PCB itself seems to be just fine.  I have a soldering iron but i can't solder things that small.  I bought it (and a Hakko desoldering pump) for desoldering Cherry MX switches ...

Once i get it running I'll let you guys know how it compares to my X-fi Fatal1ty PCIE with CMSS 3D in Overwatch.  It can't possibly be worse than that for sure.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 31, 2019)

I got mine.
The positional audio is excellent (I would say it's even better than the Sennheiser GSX-1000, which I broke last week (USB Port came off, ordered 5 different micro usb ports from digikey, now i just need to find someone who can solder it on), however there is a LOT of reverb in games (Overwatch, etc).  If a Creative rep is reading this, is it possible to make a firmware update to disable the extra "theater / room" acoustics processing for gaming, as an option, without hurting the HRTF?  This can be easily added in windows sound device properties, but may take some work.
It sounds like I'm playing Overwatch in a stage theater.

*Edit*
What exactly does the center button do?
Is that the reverb on/off button?  Or is that disabling all processing?  Seems like it's removing all processing but outputting a 5.1 signal as stereo.  The manual says "turns off the super x-fi" but I can still tell if a sound is playing behind or in front of me, but a lot of directional depth seems to be lost...is it outputting 5.1 as stereo?

Answered my own question.  Outputting stereo.  Overwatch is really good at built in sound cues.
Anyway an option to keep the processed HRTF and removing some of the reverb effect would be great via a windows sound properties effect/disable option.


----------



## johnn29

You guys should post on their facebook page - they listen to feedback more through social channels. I agree with the reverb - I love the Mobius because it has the option of tailoring the reverb.

If you really want to see how the positional audio works for you try out some of the 7.1 tones here: https://thedigitaltheater.com/dolby-trailers/

Mine has shipped, should be here on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## voidPtr

johnn29 said:


> You guys should post on their facebook page - they listen to feedback more through social channels. I agree with the reverb - I love the Mobius because it has the option of tailoring the reverb.
> 
> If you really want to see how the positional audio works for you try out some of the 7.1 tones here: https://thedigitaltheater.com/dolby-trailers/
> 
> Mine has shipped, should be here on Monday. Can't wait!


I was actually wondering about good 7.1 test "files" and also came across those movies, but i was wondering if i just play those files in VLC and i don't have any dolby codecs or dolby hardware, will they even play in surround? Don't you need certified hardware/software?


----------



## johnn29

Just use MPC-HC or Potplayer. Make sure you put the output channels to "same as source" if you use Potplayer and it'll decode 7.1


----------



## whazzup (Feb 2, 2019)

For the technically inclined:
https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...-fi-amp-measurements-rmaa-review-5931458.html

Disclosure: I'm lxxxxl over in that forum.
Personally, I'm a lot more critical of the end result currently. But who knows? It might improve over time. Or maybe have to wait for version 2. But do beware, in the hardwarezone forums, there were, and still have a number of suspicious users that only exist to sing praises and diss on other competing techs. I'm sure some of them are here as well. Just look for those posters from Singapore and only post in this thread....

Would have been happy to see an actual Creative rep in the forums providing transparent discussions and agreeing to disagree, but it is what it is....So keep a lookout, trust your ears and party on...


----------



## Richter Di

whazzup said:


> Would have been happy to see an actual Creative rep in the forums providing transparent discussions and agreeing to disagree, but it is what it is....



I think it would be so important that companies have their say in our discussions.



whazzup said:


> ...,trust your ears and party on...



What a great motto.


----------



## voidPtr (Feb 3, 2019)

whazzup said:


> For the technically inclined:
> https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...-fi-amp-measurements-rmaa-review-5931458.html


I don't understand much of what this guy is talking about, but what seems a bit wrong to me is that he tries to say that picking the right headphone setting has little impact by measuring the impact it has, when in reality, for everyone who has the device and has supported headphones it should be pretty clear that picking the right headphone in the settings is crucial to the effect sounding great.The point he is trying to make was maybe a different one, but i am not sure he has even heard the proper sound of the device?

Edit: Thanks @johnn29 for recommending pot player, nice to be able to select all these different output modes. It has a much higher base volume it seems, so i am not sure it sounds much different, but certainly doesn't sound worse.


----------



## whazzup (Feb 3, 2019)

voidPtr said:


> I don't understand much of what this guy is talking about, but what seems a bit wrong to me is that he tries to say that picking the right headphone setting has little impact by measuring the impact it has, when in reality, for everyone who has the device and has supported headphones it should be pretty clear that picking the right headphone in the settings is crucial to the effect sounding great.The point he is trying to make was maybe a different one, but i am not sure he has even heard the proper sound of the device?




I don't think he meant that there's little impact. Quoting his words below (and I do agree):


> But looking at the FR data above, the selected headphone / earphone only contributes to a small fraction of the FR, the bulk of it is still due to the SXFi effect. And testing different selected headphone / earphone confirms this - Selecting different headphones / earphones results in a noticeable and possibly important difference, but *the effect is still small compared to the whole SXFi effect*.
> 
> The sound also feels more distorted (as in the high THD kind of distorted) and details are lost. Definitely sounds more hollowy and reverb-y.



If you have the device and liked it, great!
My intention is just to provide balanced viewpoints. Some are totally fine with what Super X-Fi gives. Some, like myself, after experiencing what HeSuVi and Out of Your Head provide, hesitate to agree that Super X-Fi is the 'holy grail'.

Muddying the waters further is the fact that some reviewers get to have the personalized ear calibration profile done, while paying customers can only use the head mapping calibration, which Creative insists is '80%' of the ear calibration performance. Do be aware of this difference when reading what reviewers say.


----------



## illram

I'm not going to disagree with the measurements, frankly I am not knowledgeable enough to do so, and also I have not tried the X-fi with any music to really give it a critical listen. I just use it for PC games (which I play sparingly right now.) I do know it is no good with my Andromedas, as it introduces hiss. Those are very sensitive IEMs. Disappointing given it is a tiny phone dac/amp and would be perfect for that. 

I do know however that VSS DSP's are hugely subjective, and it is one of those things where people may have wildly differing opinions. I for one do think the DSP being used here works very very well for accurate sound cues in games. For example, I agree with him that the X-fi really puts audio in front of you, but I disagree that it is putting stuff in front that does not belong in front, and I disagree with his conclusion on its rear audio cues. I think it has very well articulated rear cues; the best I have heard thus far. To my ears, better than the huge number of DSP's (including OOYH and almost everything HeSuVi offers natively) I have tried.

I'm not saying he is wrong, he hears what he hears. People should be aware that this might not work for them. I guess my point is just that none of us are really the definitive answer to whether it "works" or not, given the science behind HRTF, and people just have to try it out.


----------



## RRod

whazzup said:


> For the technically inclined:
> https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...-fi-amp-measurements-rmaa-review-5931458.html
> 
> Disclosure: I'm lxxxxl over in that forum.
> ...



Haven't noticed crosstalk issues in normal stereo mode. I would call -47dB as-far-as-you-go-south before issues probably arise. Now that's a separate question than 'what does Creative's marketing promise.'


----------



## HiFlight

Richter Di said:


> Hi, I have two short questions:
> 
> 1. I connect my Super X-Fi to a Samsung A7 which still has Micro USB. So I used the USB C to USB C and the USB C to Micro USB adapter provided with the Super X-Fi, which works fine. Now I had the idea to get rid of the extra adapter and bought a USB C to micro USB cable from amazon basics. The cable itself obviously works, since when I connect the cable to a PC and then to the Samsung it works. But the Super X-Fi app does not recognize the Super X-Fi amp when I use the cable. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


1. The cable needs to be an OTG cable.  I don't think the Amazon Basic cable is OTG. 
2. I have the same issue when using the UAPP app with my Samsung phone.  I believe it is a Samsung bug.


----------



## edwardsean

@HiFlight, I see that you also have a DX200 have you had any luck using the Xfi app with the DX200 DAC/amp. I want to just use the processing but avoid the DAC/amp in the Xfi dongle. 

The issue is that the DX200, like other DAPs, doesnt’ have a camera. I’m trying to find a USB-c cam that might work for the application but can’t find confimrmation that one will work.


----------



## Richter Di

HiFlight said:


> 1. The cable needs to be an OTG cable.  I don't think the Amazon Basic cable is OTG.
> 2. I have the same issue when using the UAPP app with my Samsung phone.  I believe it is a Samsung bug.



1. Yes. understood the problem and now use an OTG cable and it works.
2 That is unfortunateley.


----------



## HiFlight

edwardsean said:


> @HiFlight, I see that you also have a DX200 have you had any luck using the Xfi app with the DX200 DAC/amp. I want to just use the processing but avoid the DAC/amp in the Xfi dongle.
> 
> The issue is that the DX200, like other DAPs, doesnt’ have a camera. I’m trying to find a USB-c cam that might work for the application but can’t find confimrmation that one will work.


I didn't try the app with my DX200.  I just used my old HTC10 to take the pix then uploaded them via Wi-Fi as I no longer have a phone account on the HTC.   I got the App but didn't order the amp, but rather the SXFI Air headphone.  While I could use the amp with my HTC, the current draw would likely run the phone battery down very quickly.   For me, the Air checks all my boxes and is about the same price as the Amp.  Once my profile is sent to the Air, I can use it with any input (according to specifications).   Plus, the ability to use a micro SD card will be very handy.


----------



## oferpo

uick tip: How to install the SXFI android app if you don't live in Singapore or U.S.

as you probably know, the app is only available for US and Singapore google play customers, according to the sxfi site, it's also impossible to install the APK  from anywhere else in the world.
follow this guide, no need to buy Tunnelbear, it will give you free 500mb, you only need 186mb.
http://www.freewaregenius.com/how-t...-play-android-app-market-from-outside-the-us/
worked perfectly
I hope this helps someone out there


----------



## johnn29 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just signed for mine - jesus the HRTF is by FAR the best I've heard for locailsation. With every other one I've tried, the GSX and Waves/Mobius being the best the sound does sound out of your head but very close to it. So when sounds are coming from the rear - it's close to your head but behind it. This sounds like a loud speaker placed in a proper 7.1 position. The center channel is also the most realistic I've heard so far.

Creative do need to offer more options for customisation - not everyone is going to like the reverb from the theatre room they used. But after reading those measurements I thought I might have been scammed by the hype but now I'm very much looking forward to watching a few movies with this!


----------



## Falkentyne

johnn29 said:


> Just signed for mine - jesus the HRTF is by FAR the best I've heard for locailsation. With every other one I've tried, the GSX and Waves/Mobius being the best the sound does sound out of your head but very close to it. So when sounds are coming from the rear - it's close to your head but behind it. This sounds like a loud speaker placed in a proper 7.1 position. The center channel is also the most realistic I've heard so far.
> 
> Creative do need to offer more options for customisation - not everyone is going to like the reverb from the theatre room they used. But after reading those measurements I thought I might have been scammed by the hype but now I'm very much looking forward to watching a few movies with this!



You should try the Overwatch training room with this.  (Assuming you play PC games, but this IS head-fi, not overclock.net so I guess not a lot of people here do that).  The same 'rear' sounds you hear in the GSX-1000 as in the X-fi, but the DEPTH of them in the X-fi is much greater!  It's, like you said, like the sound source of more distant objects from the player is actually sounding like it's coming from a distance.  It's very impressive.

I wonder how that Realiser A16 sounds now...but that thing is priced way out of anything I will ever be able to afford.

The one thing the GSX-1000 does well is that it doesn't alter the basic sound at all.  No theater type reverb or other processing seems to be apparent.  I think Creative CMSS-3D headphone on the soundcards also kept the sound rather clean as well.

Dark Souls 2 sounds better on the Super X-fi though when you're in a dungeon.


----------



## johnn29 (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't actually game - apart from NHL game son the Xbox!

So I' spent yesterday watching my regular weekly shows and a few Netflix Atmos (but in 5.1 of course) shows. I have the Sony HW-700DS, Astro A50, Mobius Audeze and SXFI. But for this comparison I'm concentrating on the Audeze and SXFI. My SXFI has their certified headphones which I'm confirmed has the correct config uploaded. My primary purpose for all this is to try and replicate my 5.2.4 loud speaker setup because dual SVS PB-13's playing the shuttle take off scene did cause me one noise complaint. My only one though! I have Dual Quake 10B tactile transducers - so I don't actually miss the physical impact of huge subs as the Quake's put those subs to shame. So all headphones are with the Quakes.

I played the Dolby Atmos 7.1.2 test tones to get a gauge of how accurate the channel placement is. I then used select Atmos Demo disc material for movie clips. My initial thought of the SXFI was that it was the best I'd heard - especially the rears and center. I then went back and forth between the Audeze and SXFI with the same signal being played via Potplayer's dual audio outputs so I could quickly switch between each headphone.

*Center channel - *This is important for dialogue. The SXFI immediately feels like it's up front and well out of your head. If you're watching a movie in a lit environment the illusion is lost a little - but soon as you turn off the lights and sit in pitch black your brain just thinks the dialogue is coming from the TV. I have a velvet curtain laden batcave for my projector and I find pitch black is important into fooling your ears with headphones. Otherwise you expect the dialogue to be coming from the visible center channel.

Mobius - there's a center image for sure but it feels less up there. However, soon as you move your head - the head tracking really pins the center channel to the screen. If you're looking up at your TV or reclining ,you can even press the 3D center button to "lift" the dialogue so that it eminates from the centre of the screen - almost like an acoustically transparent screen.

*Rear* *channels* - SXFI immediately feels like it's where my real speakers are in the room - it's direction and position feel way out of your head. The mobius feels much closer.

*Front Channels* - Both are pretty good here - again when you start moving your head the mobius feels more pinned than before. But without head movement the SXFI sounds better.

*Sound quality* - Now here's where the mobius really shines. I actually like listening to stereo music with the 3D effect enabled - especially with the Warm EQ. If I like listening to music on this - it should also sound better for movies. The SXFI - I don't really enjoy listening to music on it - it has way too much reverb. I suspect they didn't actually use simple reverb - it's measured from a real room like Out of your Head does. But I don't like it from a pair of headphones. Headphones have advantages - one of those huge ones is clarity and taking the room out of the picture. I've spent days tweaking my AVR setup with Auddssey's room correction to try and improve clarity. With headphones I get it by design. Mobius enables you to control the reverb effect. In my real room when I play white noise on my center channel and move my head it doesn't feel like what the mobius does. However, if I turn up the reverb on the mobius - the head tracking effect is much less prounounced which emulates a real room. So I suspect that's the effect SXFI went for.

For the future I hope Creative add head tracking and give us more tweaks.

Edit: Some more thoughts

The bass on the SXFI is pretty amazing with the bundled Aurvana Special Edition. The LFE channel seems to hit home like a real sub. I'm struggling to describe it but it's almost like you're expecting to feel the bass like you do from a sub. With Waves it certainly doesn't get like that even with the same headphones. I know in real AVR systems, the LFE channel gets a 10db boost. I've tried to replicate that in HeSuVi but it still doesn't have the impact.

Waves App has a movie theatre preset - it's still much less reverb than SXFI. But it's closer between them for movies with this preset. SXFI beats it for positioning and true surround sound, especially when things get loud in movies. Waves is clearer.

The ultimate is going to be SXFI with Head tracking and tweaking reverb/room.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Great comment!  Appreciate it! Now I’m even more excited to try it when I get it. 

I would also add, ability to make out own measurements?  But I guess that can be improved by improving on the picture setup side of things..

I have HD600s and ATH-M40x so I plan on testing with the HD650 and M50x profiles respectively and try without them vs the In-Box Creative hp.  Should be fun!

I do wonder, how it would sound on great Imaging HPs like the HD800!! Someone here with that combo?!


----------



## x7007

eliwankenobi said:


> Great comment!  Appreciate it! Now I’m even more excited to try it when I get it.
> 
> I would also add, ability to make out own measurements?  But I guess that can be improved by improving on the picture setup side of things..
> 
> ...


I do with 800s ,  it sound impressive,  but it does compete vs Cmedia XEAR Headphones 3D surround .  I still can't decide which I like better.


----------



## Falkentyne

Looks like Creative is looking into the reverb issues related to gaming and will address it in a firmware and software update.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Please share the post where they said that


----------



## Falkentyne

eliwankenobi said:


> Please share the post where they said that



Was an email reply.
They said they knew a lot of people were complaining about excess reverb and/or echo and that users wanted to adjust or eliminate it and they would issue a firmware and software update in the future but it would take some time to be fixed.


----------



## whazzup

Nice to hear that. Hope that's not just standard PR talk and that it actually happens within this product generation.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Me too!  As I shared before, they also told me they’ve been working on the iOS version of the App and the guy who replied was telling me he actually testing it as he was replying.  So that sounds promising! As I wait for mine to arrive when my brother in-law brings it on his next trip, maybe then it will be released, and the reverb/echo fix firmware is out too!

Gotta say, bought it on pre-order because I wanted the free headphones. Anyone here tried those? Are they effective? They sound good on their own?

 I figure I get a ModMike 5, stick it to the HPs and to my hd600 or m40x and done!


----------



## QuietKungFu

Falkentyne said:


> Looks like Creative is looking into the reverb issues related to gaming and will address it in a firmware and software update.



Happy to hear they are looking into the reverb.  While gaming on my PC, I've noticed a couple times in Wolfenstein 2 that get a little crazy.  That being said, I've set the SXFI Equalizer to "Game" mode and 7.1.  I should probably check to see if the other modes (Classical, Flat, Pop or Cinema) or switching to 5.1 tone down the reverb a bit more to my liking.  As a side question, what firmware are people on?  The SXFI PC app says I am at 1.19.05.


----------



## Falkentyne (Feb 8, 2019)

QuietKungFu said:


> Happy to hear they are looking into the reverb.  While gaming on my PC, I've noticed a couple times in Wolfenstein 2 that get a little crazy.  That being said, I've set the SXFI Equalizer to "Game" mode and 7.1.  I should probably check to see if the other modes (Classical, Flat, Pop or Cinema) or switching to 5.1 tone down the reverb a bit more to my liking.  As a side question, what firmware are people on?  The SXFI PC app says I am at 1.19.05.



.61 firmware (as well as a newer app, which i think is for the headphone versions) is out but you have to get it through mobile.  Also 5.1 mode doesn't work; it has the the left and right channels instead of the rear surround ones.  Really no point anyway; the GSX-1000 for example doesn't even have 5.1 as an option, so no benefit to that.


----------



## QuietKungFu

Falkentyne said:


> .61 firmware (as well as a newer app, which i think is for the headphone versions) is out but you have to get it through mobile.



Gotcha.  I don't use the mobile app.  I use the PC software, which was just updated.  I guess it doesn't grab the newer firmware yet.


----------



## Falkentyne

QuietKungFu said:


> Gotcha.  I don't use the mobile app.  I use the PC software, which was just updated.  I guess it doesn't grab the newer firmware yet.



How did you do your custom head mapping without the mobile app? 
If it's installed, just plug it into your phone (assuming you didn't use someone else's phone to do the mapping) and it should download newer firmware automatically (I forgot if there's a manual check there).


----------



## QuietKungFu

Falkentyne said:


> How did you do your custom head mapping without the mobile app?
> If it's installed, just plug it into your phone (assuming you didn't use someone else's phone to do the mapping) and it should download newer firmware automatically (I forgot if there's a manual check there).



I had a friend install the app on his Android phone, and he helped take the pics for the head mapping.  I use the PC software and can change the settings on that.  There is a manual check button, but it says I'm up to date.  Strange that the PC and mobile apps wouldn't have access to the same firmwares.  Maybe they are staggering firmware rollouts?


----------



## Richter Di (Feb 9, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> Gotta say, bought it on pre-order because I wanted the free headphones. Anyone here tried those? Are they effective? They sound good on their own?



Bought the updated version, the Aurvana Live!2, because I hoped they would have an optimized profile. But they are just terrible headphones. Get a pair of Beyerdynamic instead.


----------



## whazzup (Feb 8, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> Gotta say, bought it on pre-order because I wanted the free headphones. Anyone here tried those? Are they effective? They sound good on their own?
> 
> I figure I get a ModMike 5, stick it to the HPs and to my hd600 or m40x and done!



Oh dear...As Richter Di has said, those headphones are a step up from earbuds bundled with mobile phones (when mobile phones were still cheap), but that's about it. Don't believe Creative's hype about how they're 'certified'. They're just trying to move as much inventory as possible.

The SXFi didn't upset the world of physics and take away the need for good headphones. Especially when you're already on the HD600s...


----------



## johnn29 (Feb 9, 2019)

I really like the bundled Aurvana. They're super comfy and I love the sound profile even has a headphone. The DT990's have horrible treble - ortary1990's EQ curve he computed via a antrhomphic head in a lab really corrects this though. The Super XFI tames that nasty treble too when you select the DT990 as the profile. But the best movie experience I've had over headphones was with the Aurvana.

More testing today - my NX Headtracker turned up which I combined with the DT990's. I really like Waves for music and it gets the front left and right well. But the rear channels are't really out of your head at all. The SXFI blows them out the water for that. And that's with my head measurements in there. So my conclusion still stands - Waves for music, SXFI for movies.

Tried the SXFI with my new WH-1000MX3 - the bass for movies is so similar to my dual SVS PB13's. It's like it thumps your ears. Hard to describe. The difference is I don't need to faf around for a day getting a flat EQ for each seating position. I used the MDR-1000 as the profile as they're similar sound signatures per rtings.com.

Also tried the windows app - was really well hidden as there's no references on the SXFI pages. Makes experimenting with different headphones/profiles so much easier. 

So the DT990 250ohm version I have has a big problem with clipping, even with EQ disabled during heavy explosion scenes. You can easily verify this by playing a 20hz test tone. This is likely because it's the 250ohm version and I need the gain at 90 to get to reference volumes. The Aurvana, on the other hand, has no clipping. Applying the cinema EQ really improves movies. I'm sure the DT990 32Ohm edition will be better - but there's not much output below 25-30hz which is important for explosions in movies - so you have the boost the EQ alot.


----------



## x7007 (Feb 9, 2019)

Whoever uses EQ   do you lower the bass and treble to 0 ?    because it is needed .      after you did that do you prefer to use EQ Flat ?  or is it good to use the  Game for games and Cinema for Movies ?  I can't decide

I had the Sennheiser  HD800s  would I even want EQ for them ?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't know if the algorithm is not working well for me or what but I really don't find it that great sounding with SXFI turned on, I mean it's like the highs disappear is the biggest problem, even boosting the highs in the custom EQ setting to top, it doesn't sound like the highs (I'm talking around 10kHz and above) comes back to life even, like they sorta are deleted from the response altogether. This is the biggest reason it won't sound good for me, the resolution to sounds takes a nose dive it sounds like, also slight bass cut is needed for a flat response.

I tried with all the headphone eq settings too, none did sound that good.

The device sounds decent with SXFI turned off, a bit on the warm side and VERY punchy in the bass. A bit lackluster soundstaging, but at this point I start to believe it's rather Realtek's drivers which does something magical to soundstaging when using 5.1/7.1 speakers in the speaker settings (5.1 is my preferred option), it really opens up the soundstage even when listening to music. This device whether it's set to stereo, 5.1 or 7.1 it just sounds so closed-in in comparison to the Realtek onboard soundcard. SXFI when turned on expands the soundstaging greatly and it's more like a speaker "in-front of you" (if tad distant sounding to me, ie. not a monitor studio setup but more like sitting in a large living room with speakers and the sofa placed in opposite ends of the room) but it just doesn't sound good to me, too much detail and such is lost.


----------



## oferpo

krismusic said:


> Is the app available in UK? I cannot see it on the app store.


Look up for the solution i posted


----------



## krismusic

oferpo said:


> Look up for the solution i posted


I was aware that an Android phone is needed for set up. I didn't realise that the app itself is not available on IOS. I think of I get a friend to download the app on his Android phone it is available in the UK.


----------



## oferpo

froes said:


> I bought the AMP directly from Singapore and installed the APP as APK.
> 
> The APP denies running with the message "The app was not purchased." after it tries to connect somewhat, maybe Creative's own server.
> 
> Without the setup by the APP the result is mean til poor. So my Onkyo Granbeat is solo by far the better option.



look up for the solution i posted in this thread


----------



## oferpo

x7007 said:


> what do I do if it says sxfi app not support my country? where can I get it?? please



look up for the solution i posted on this thread


----------



## oferpo

Richter Di said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is the way I understood the posts here too.


tunnelbear works fine -free 500mb' you just need 185mb


----------



## oferpo

Richter Di said:


> Thanks. Just did. Still not Germany. I am frustrated. Could I cheat my android into believing it is in the UK?


yes, look up the solution i posted, using tunnelbear


----------



## oferpo

x7007 said:


> I wrote them what I can , I don't know if this would help...  I mean I love music and games,  I have the Sennheiser  HD800s ,, I bought the HT Omega Eclaro sound card because it has the best 3D surround at the time called XEAR . now there is the SXFI and I can't use it ! .     so I hope they'll help me cause I am frustrated as hell ,,  I want to play games with the SXFI but I can't wait ages.. it's been like 3-4 months since I got it and I couldn't use it cause it sound bad without calibration .
> 
> I even took photo written my name, date and country to show them I have the USB dongle amp.. so they know I have it.


im from IL too, look up the solution i posted on this thread


----------



## x7007

oferpo said:


> look up for the solution i posted on this thread



Thanks but I already did my own way of enabling it.


----------



## Richter Di

oferpo said:


> yes, look up the solution i posted, using tunnelbear



 Thanks, the Super X-Fi team  included me as an early tester plus the app is now available in Germany.


----------



## Richter Di

Hi fellow headfiers,

please help to include your profile suggestions. Thanks. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-super-x-fi-matches-for-headphones-not-on-the-list.897809/


----------



## x7007

How do you know when firmware released without connecting the device to the android phone ? because windows won't say there is firmware update, I think .   Btw there is new SXFI Connect software for computer  you can Auto update from the software

Application SXFI Control for Windows Filesize : 143.32 MB   Download     Show Details Release date : 7 Feb 19 This download contains the SXFI® Control application for Windows® operating systems. For more details, please read the rest of this web release note.

https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100249


----------



## RRod

Does this Windows software let you bake in EQ?


----------



## Richter Di

RRod said:


> Does this Windows software let you bake in EQ?


I am not sure about the word "bake". But yes, you can EQ in the Windows software.


----------



## Richter Di

Yesterday I had pure audio heaven. I watched the German Blues Brothers Dolby Atmos version in 7.1 first on the Audeze Moebius and later on the Super X-Fi again in the 7.1 configuration with the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 using a Sony profile. Wow. The Super X-Fi is such a wonderful device. I am so sorry for Audeze but the with the Super X-Fi was much more cinema like.


----------



## johnn29

Did you try increasing the reverb in the Audeze HQ app? That gives it a more cinematic feel.

7.1 is pretty amazing with Super X-FI. I just wish DTS/Dolby would permit an open source decoder for their height meta data. We could get real height channels over headphones that would be more accurate than anything in a real systems due to infinite resolution. Or I wish Dolby Atmos for Headphone would get custom measurements. Today i'm going to give a few 5.1 shows a go over Waves on an Astro A50 with a head tracker.


----------



## RRod

Richter Di said:


> I am not sure about the word "bake". But yes, you can EQ in the Windows software.



Meaning the EQ stays set after I unplug from Windows and plug into something else. I see they are slow getting a macOS version going.


----------



## Richter Di

johnn29 said:


> Did you try increasing the reverb in the Audeze HQ app? That gives it a more cinematic feel.



Nope, but I will try it.


----------



## Richter Di

RRod said:


> Meaning the EQ stays set after I unplug from Windows and plug into something else. I see they are slow getting a macOS version going.



Sorry, no, it is not baked in my understanding.


----------



## Richter Di

Guys, if you haven’t done so far, please try to do multiple measurements with the personalize function of the app. Was very suprised to find that they do really differ. So it is worth to do several tries.


----------



## obiwon

Richter Di said:


> Guys, if you haven’t done so far, please try to do multiple measurements with the personalize function of the app. Was very suprised to find that they do really differ. So it is worth to do several tries.



really?  so there are differences with each scan?  do you think it has to do with each firmware update?  i feel like the sound of the xfi changes over time and i was wondering maybe each firmware update was causing it.  maybe you need a rescan to recalibrate the sound?

or does the rescan change the sound even if there is no update?


----------



## eliwankenobi

My question would be if the scans are additive. Meaning the more samples taken, the better the hrtf produced.  Perhaps scanning both ears?  Or trying one ear at a time and test between those?


----------



## whazzup

Richter Di said:


> Bought the updated version, the Aurvana Live!2, because I hoped they would have an optimized profile. But they are just terrible headphones. Get a pair of Beyerdynamic instead.


Slightly off-topic, but found it funny that we were just talking about the Aurvana. Haven't compare the Live 2 and SE side by side though, so take the review with a pinch of salt.


----------



## whazzup

johnn29 said:


> I really like the bundled Aurvana. They're super comfy and I love the sound profile even has a headphone. The DT990's have horrible treble - ortary1990's EQ curve he computed via a antrhomphic head in a lab really corrects this though. The Super XFI tames that nasty treble too when you select the DT990 as the profile. But the best movie experience I've had over headphones was with the Aurvana.
> 
> More testing today - my NX Headtracker turned up which I combined with the DT990's. I really like Waves for music and it gets the front left and right well. But the rear channels are't really out of your head at all. The SXFI blows them out the water for that. And that's with my head measurements in there. So my conclusion still stands - Waves for music, SXFI for movies.
> 
> ...



How about your experience with the Out of Your Head software? So far, my experience is it is THE speaker simulation to beat. But you'd prefer Waves over OOYH for music? Movies?


----------



## johnn29

I've not experimented with OOYH in quite some time. I didn't like what it did for music but considering the SXFI does the same thing I just tested the two presets available in HeSuVi. It certainly gets the center channel and rears out of your head. So I'm going to experiment more now with the actual application.


----------



## whazzup (Feb 12, 2019)

johnn29 said:


> I've not experimented with OOYH in quite some time. I didn't like what it did for music but considering the SXFI does the same thing I just tested the two presets available in HeSuVi. It certainly gets the center channel and rears out of your head. So I'm going to experiment more now with the actual application.



I've only tried the Waves NX demo on the browser, and while I do get the surround effect, it is also obvious that the sounds are coming from the headphones. From the standpoint of deceiving my ears and simulating speakers, it wasn't the case for me. But I'm not using the Audeze, so maybe there's a difference. Hopefully I'll get an opportunity to try it in the future.

Yes, the HeSuVi is a good introduction to OOYH, but the really good presets, to my ears, are the Sonus Faber Elipsa and Focal Scala. Unfortunately, OOYH acts up quite a bit when starting up, so you may need to re-open the software / toggle between the presets a few times for it to load properly. It's very irritating. But when it's working....man it's a holier grail than the SXFi....

However, my results with the SXFi have been mixed. Ironically, the SXFi Air C with some unknown profile gave me better positional effects than my own SXFi amp and mapped profile. So until I can somehow figure it out, OOYH is king of the hill for me (and the Realiser by extension).

Still, will be interesting to hear others, like yourself, who were able to get good results with SXFi to compare with OOYH.


----------



## eliwankenobi

whazzup said:


> Slightly off-topic, but found it funny that we were just talking about the Aurvana. Haven't compare the Live 2 and SE side by side though, so take the review with a pinch of salt.





That guy has become one of my favorite reviewers. I can’t help but enjoy listening to this guy curse even at the things he likes


----------



## johnn29 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ignore post, incorrect sound card settings.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Feb 13, 2019)

I'd be curious to hear if SXFI kills the highs for anyone else? I mean for me it sounds almost like they delete the 10kHz+ range making everything sound low quality due to lack of sparkle/airiness to sounds. So far my experience is not great, I already packed it up and likely will sell it. What good is out-of-your-head experience if it decimates the sound quality in the process too.


----------



## voidPtr

RPGWiZaRD said:


> I'd be curious to hear if SXFI kills the highs for anyone else? I mean for me it sounds almost like they delete the 10kHz+ range making everything sound low quality due to lack of sparkle/airiness to sounds. So far my experience is not great, I already packed it up and likely will sell it. What good is out-of-your-head experience if it decimates the sound quality in the process too.


I would expect that both a mismatched ear profile as well as a mismatched headphone selection can cause this. I personally experienced similar things when trying to find a profile for the SRH-1540. So if there is no direct match for your headphones it might indeed be better to either wait for more profiles or sell it again. Otherwise it might be worth it to just do the head profile again, for me the second profile sounded quite a bit better (even though the first was still fine).


----------



## whazzup

eliwankenobi said:


> That guy has become one of my favorite reviewers. I can’t help but enjoy listening to this guy curse even at the things he likes


He's an angry man


----------



## whazzup

RPGWiZaRD said:


> I'd be curious to hear if SXFI kills the highs for anyone else? I mean for me it sounds almost like they delete the 10kHz+ range making everything sound low quality due to lack of sparkle/airiness to sounds. So far my experience is not great, I already packed it up and likely will sell it. What good is out-of-your-head experience if it decimates the sound quality in the process too.


In my case, I feel that the SXFi makes audio sound echo-y and like in a cave. I can't say I can pinpoint the issue as precisely as you, but I'd imagine I'm experiencing something similar. The audio quality drop is bad enough that whatever positional effects are lost to me. And if I hadn't experienced Out of Your Head, or even good ol Dolby Headphone before, I might have gone off thinking that this was meant to be. 

What's making things even worse, is I recently heard got to hear the SXFi Air C at a demo booth in my local area. I was able to try it with a few videos, including a short clip of the Avatar jungle night scene, where jaguar creatures were circling the main character. Surprisingly, the out of head effect was very good! Way better than what my own profiled SXFi amp + HD 598 was showing me. I think the vocals were still too hollow sounding than they should be, but otherwise, I would even say the positional effects are on par with OOYH. I suspect they're using the mic calibrated profile. I posted this experience over in HWZ forums and another forum-er also suggested that as a possibility: https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/119156377-post4645.html

So yes, I'm keeping the SXFi amp only in the faint hopes that Creative figures out how to provide the mic calibration service for everyone at a profitable margin. Until then, the SXFi effect with only the head mapping calibration is really a joke, although some people are fine with it. For me, thank god there's OOYH.


----------



## Zenvota

johnn29 said:


> I've not experimented with OOYH in quite some time. I didn't like what it did for music but considering the SXFI does the same thing I just tested the two presets available in HeSuVi. It certainly gets the center channel and rears out of your head. So I'm going to experiment more now with the actual application.





whazzup said:


> I've only tried the Waves NX demo on the browser, and while I do get the surround effect, it is also obvious that the sounds are coming from the headphones. From the standpoint of deceiving my ears and simulating speakers, it wasn't the case for me. But I'm not using the Audeze, so maybe there's a difference. Hopefully I'll get an opportunity to try it in the future.
> 
> Yes, the HeSuVi is a good introduction to OOYH, but the really good presets, to my ears, are the Sonus Faber Elipsa and Focal Scala. Unfortunately, OOYH acts up quite a bit when starting up, so you may need to re-open the software / toggle between the presets a few times for it to load properly. It's very irritating. But when it's working....man it's a holier grail than the SXFi....
> 
> ...



Remember, when using these HRTF binaural convolution engines you need to invert the headphone response to compensate for double HRTF, otherwise 2-6khz sounds over accentuated and drowns out the rest of the frequency response.  Couple eqs for example:


Spoiler: EQ




   



When using USB dacs and OOYH and you get the pops/spits w.e close the program, set ooyh to default in the sound properties and cycle through the speaker layout setting, than set your dac as default.  If you still get pops restart the program once.  This works for me 99% of the time.


----------



## whazzup

Zenvota said:


> Remember, when using these HRTF binaural convolution engines you need to invert the headphone response to compensate for double HRTF, otherwise 2-6khz sounds over accentuated and drowns out the rest of the frequency response.  Couple eqs for example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EQ
> ...



Oh my, you're right! This should be in some sort of FAQ over at OOYH, to just set the default speaker manually rather than let the software auto change the settings.

"...using these HRTF binaural convolution engines you need to invert the headphone response to compensate for double HRTF,..." If it doesn't take up too much of your time, can you explain why there's 'double HRTF', for a non-engineer person like me? So this applies similarly to OOYH, SXFi and others?


----------



## Zenvota (Feb 13, 2019)

whazzup said:


> Oh my, you're right! This should be in some sort of FAQ over at OOYH, to just set the default speaker manually rather than let the software auto change the settings.
> 
> "...using these HRTF binaural convolution engines you need to invert the headphone response to compensate for double HRTF,..." If it doesn't take up too much of your time, can you explain why there's 'double HRTF', for a non-engineer person like me? So this applies similarly to OOYH, SXFi and others?



https://secure.aes.org/forum/pubs/conventions/?elib=19273

Basically you're playing back a measured impulse response and hrtf and have your own hrtf when listening to headphones.  In this instance an uncompensated flat response is an ideal starting place and then you can compensate for a hrtf that's not your own from there.


----------



## whazzup

Let me see if I understood correctly...
When I select a speaker preset in OOYH...I am getting the recorded speaker impulse response + HRTF of the person doing the recording (human or mannequin)...but when I hear it through MY ears and headphones, 'my' HRTF is different from the recorded HRTF in OOYH?

Whereas in SXFi's case, there's only 1 speaker set up afaik, but if I was able to attend Creative's CES booth where they provided the in-ear HRTF recording, then the SXFi effect will NOT be a double HRTF, since it's my own ears (assuming I used the same headphones and amp at home)? 
Or, it will ALWAYS be a double HRTF, simply because the recorded HRTF is 1, while my present condition listening to the recorded HRTF is the 2nd....


----------



## Zenvota

whazzup said:


> Let me see if I understood correctly...
> When I select a speaker preset in OOYH...I am getting the recorded speaker impulse response + HRTF of the person doing the recording (human or mannequin)...but when I hear it through MY ears and headphones, 'my' HRTF is different from the recorded HRTF in OOYH?
> 
> Whereas in SXFi's case, there's only 1 speaker set up afaik, but if I was able to attend Creative's CES booth where they provided the in-ear HRTF recording, then the SXFi effect will NOT be a double HRTF, since it's my own ears (assuming I used the same headphones and amp at home)?
> Or, it will ALWAYS be a double HRTF, simply because the recorded HRTF is 1, while my present condition listening to the recorded HRTF is the 2nd....



correct, I cant find the graph but it showed when playing back hrtf convolution and measuring on different ears vastly different responses, say a 20db peak at 3.5khz, or a 10db null at 1.5khz.  This can be corrected as well eqing by ear.

and yes the latter, if its your measurement you still need to eq the headphone response, but dont need to compensate for a different hrtf.


----------



## johnn29

I suspect that's what the headphone selection is about in the SXFI amp. It EQ's to some sort of ideal response. The DT990's naturally have that horrible treble simblance. When you select the DT990's in the SXFI App it cuts that beautifully. That combined with the headmapping means you should get a very good sounding simulation for the loud speaker setup they were using.

I've always suspected that in ears would be the best way to listen to binural recordings. They completely take the pinna out the picture so you don't get a double pinna response. I can't see why that wouldn't actually be the same for HRTF solutions. Anything that has a natural sound stage needs a lot of correcting.

I wish I could download that AES paper - it's behind a paywall. Is there a way of doing your own measurements with in ear mics and calculating your own correction curve?


----------



## Zenvota

johnn29 said:


> I've always suspected that in ears would be the best way to listen to binural recordings. They completely take the pinna out the picture so you don't get a double pinna response. I can't see why that wouldn't actually be the same for HRTF solutions. Anything that has a natural sound stage needs a lot of correcting.



The only thing is the way the waveform hits your ears plays ibto the externalization of the virtual loudspeakers, i.e. HD800s soundstage.



johnn29 said:


> I wish I could download that AES paper - it's behind a paywall. Is there a way of doing your own measurements with in ear mics and calculating your own correction curve?



There are tons of tons of papers on room impulse response and binaural convolution just google that + pdf ;]

Theres JVcs Exofield http://pro.jvc.com/pro/pr/2018/ces/JVC_Exofield.html
THXs  Spatial Audio Platform https://www.thx.com/blog/thx-announces-end-to-end-positional-audio-solution/

Hopefully with VRs popularity we'll see affordable solutions for actual PRIR as it benefits ambisonics as well


----------



## johnn29

Oh great! I didn't know more companies were into this field. The more I get into it I wish I could just go and pony up cash


Zenvota said:


> Remember, when using these HRTF binaural convolution engines you need to invert the headphone response to compensate for double HRTF, otherwise 2-6khz sounds over accentuated and drowns out the rest of the frequency response.  Couple eqs for example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EQ



How did you invert the response? Did you get measurement graphs from something like rtings.com? Is there anything in REW you did to calculate with the EQ calcs? How do you know how much to cut? I've just unscientifcally cut to taste, sounds great but I'd like to do a proper inverse curve if I can for my collection of cans.


----------



## Zenvota

johnn29 said:


> How did you invert the response? Did you get measurement graphs from something like rtings.com? Is there anything in REW you did to calculate with the EQ calcs? How do you know how much to cut? I've just unscientifcally cut to taste, sounds great but I'd like to do a proper inverse curve if I can for my collection of cans.



Invert might not be the exact right word.  I start with flattening out the uncompensated response.

-Innerfidelity measurements seemed to be the most accurate for me.
-Playing a 20hz-20khz sweep on youtube and noting the response compared to the innerfidelity measurement.  It doesn't have to be completely accurate just close.
-Setting several filters in eq apo, say -3db qfactor3.0 every 500hz, 3 of each and turn them on and off while listening to something a bit more complex or busy(/cough metal).

And of course if you have a miniears thatd probably make things alot easier.


----------



## Radical_53

My device finally arrived, but I can’t seem to get it setup the right way.
I used the hint from the other thread here and chose the Aurvana Live2! profile for my Ultrasone HFI-780 cans (very similar to the Edition 9, not the same quality of course).

Each EQ preset I found was tinny and rather ear-piercing, though. Flat was horrible, „classical“ or „game“ where the better ones. I’m coming off a ZXR with custom opamps, even though I hope that won’t make a difference.

Any advice? Is there any chance to get the in-war measurement done, for example?


----------



## whazzup (Feb 15, 2019)

Radical_53 said:


> My device finally arrived, but I can’t seem to get it setup the right way.
> I used the hint from the other thread here and chose the Aurvana Live2! profile for my Ultrasone HFI-780 cans (very similar to the Edition 9, not the same quality of course).
> 
> Each EQ preset I found was tinny and rather ear-piercing, though. Flat was horrible, „classical“ or „game“ where the better ones. I’m coming off a ZXR with custom opamps, even though I hope that won’t make a difference.
> ...



For the ear-piercing part, are you talking about the amp alone, with the SXFi off? I haven't tried the HFI-780, so I am making wild guesses here, do be aware of that. But just based on what I read about the HFI-780, for example from WhatHiFi: https://www.whathifi.com/ultrasone/hfi-780/review, if it's already 'tweaked' to have an 'exciting' response, it's possible that the SXFi's effect will push frequencies into the extremes.

I do notice that the amp (SXFi off) by default is a bit bright, when connected directly to my HD 598. With the UM Martian, it's almost harsh. But I'm currently running it through an old Denon analogue amp, it seems to be tamed. Based on the ARTA / RMAA measurements, the reviewer had concluded that distortion values were higher than desired: https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...-fi-amp-measurements-rmaa-review-5931458.html


----------



## Radical_53

It's extreme with SXFI on, yes, and a tad bright when it’s off (compared to my ZXR).

What I don’t understand is the EQ part, especially „game“. I used it to play for a couple of hours last night and there were some great positional moments. But then, looking at the curve it uses, I thought „flat“ should’ve been nicer. Flat does sound totally different though and, somehow, much more distant and echoey.
I’ve never used EQs, I thought I knew what they were doing though, but then I can’t color-correct my monitors either without a device to do it for me. What I do get though is if the result is right or wrong though, and this just doesn’t seem to hit it yet.

On top of this, I can’t even select different headphones from the Windows app. I have to reconnect the device to an Android phone so it stores my selection.


----------



## whazzup

Radical_53 said:


> ...I thought „flat“ should’ve been nicer. Flat does sound totally different though and, somehow, much more distant and echoey...


Not a heavy eq user, so can't help you there. What I can think of is whether the others can recommend some eq software so you can compare.




Radical_53 said:


> On top of this, I can’t even select different headphones from the Windows app. I have to reconnect the device to an Android phone so it stores my selection.


This doesn't sound right. You have head mapping done already? And logged into your account in Windows?


----------



## Radical_53

Yes, and stored to the device. I might re-do it if you’re saying it shouldn’t happen, but quirky software is nothing unusual for Creative (at least from my personal experience).


----------



## whazzup

Oh, Johnn29 mentioned Peace GUI equalizer before, you might wanna try it and compare with the SXFi equalizer: https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/

Yes, the head map profiles and the headphone presets both can be changed from the Windows software. Latest version?


----------



## Radical_53

Yes, latest version. I only downloaded it yesterday.


----------



## whazzup (Feb 15, 2019)

Weird issue. Guess you'll have to check with Creative's tech support....or perhaps test it on a different machine? Or maybe some admin rights issue?

If you're logged in, should be able to see this:


----------



## Radical_53

Yes, that screen tells me to log in in order to change my settings. After I do log in (again), it shows the same thing again. I might try reinstalling it, but at least the Android app seems to work normally.


----------



## jazzfan

Just joined the SXFI club yesterday and stumbled on this Dolby Atmos Sound Demo Compilation.



Does anyone have suggestions on other Music, Game or Movie demos that showcase SXFI capabilities? I want to begin compiling a list of few notable demos to post on the SXFI amp product page.


----------



## Cevisi

Cant find where too download the sxfi equalizer


----------



## Zenvota

jazzfan said:


> Just joined the SXFI club yesterday and stumbled on this Dolby Atmos Sound Demo Compilation.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on other Music, Game or Movie demos that showcase SXFI capabilities? I want to begin compiling a list of few notable demos to post on the SXFI amp product page.




https://www.demo-world.eu/2d-demo-trailers-hd/

https://thedigitaltheater.com/category/audio-format-trailers/

anything that says truehd / atmos / dts hd ma / dts:x and 5.1 7.1 or object


----------



## Cevisi

should i use waves maxx audio or the sxfi equilizer cant hear changes when i use the waves eq


----------



## Ripley

I really hope Creative keeps adding headphone profiles to the SXFI app, and at a decent pace. I've offered to send them a bunch of my headphones to measure. They said it was a great idea and a bunch of other users had offered the same...and then didn't follow up on it. The profiles really do make a big difference, so I'd love to see what the correct profiles sound like. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cevisi

Ye i hope too waiting for the dt 770 profile


----------



## Richter Di

@Ripley Generous offer of yours. Are you in Singapore?


----------



## Ripley

Richter Di said:


> @Ripley Generous offer of yours. Are you in Singapore?



Nope. California. But that's how much I would like the profiles added. Probably somewhat irrational, but still...


----------



## jazzfan

Cevisi said:


> Cant find where too download the sxfi equalizer



I'm using Windows, so I downloaded the SXFI Control app from the Creative Support site here.


----------



## jazzfan

Zenvota said:


> https://www.demo-world.eu/2d-demo-trailers-hd/
> 
> https://thedigitaltheater.com/category/audio-format-trailers/
> 
> anything that says truehd / atmos / dts hd ma / dts:x and 5.1 7.1 or object



Thanks for the links! I'll add them with my next product page update.


----------



## jazzfan (Feb 19, 2019)

Just added the following to the Super X-Fi Amp product page.

[02/19/19 Update: YouTube links removed. See Super X-Fi Amp product page for the latest updates.]
*
Various Sample Demos For Testing*

*Individual Demos*

Overwatch sample (Use Microsoft Edge™ or Safari 10 for macOS™ Sierra or above to hear this in Dolby Audio) 
Dolby Digital Atmos Cinema | 8D Sound Quality Experience The True HD

DTS X : Object Emulator (2017)
Dolby Digital Plus 7.1 Speaker Test

Digital 3D 7.1 Surround Sound Test
*Demo Collections*

2l the Nordic Sound (Music)
Demolandia
Demo World
The Digital Theate


----------



## jaakkopasanen

Ripley said:


> I really hope Creative keeps adding headphone profiles to the SXFI app, and at a decent pace. I've offered to send them a bunch of my headphones to measure. They said it was a great idea and a bunch of other users had offered the same...and then didn't follow up on it. The profiles really do make a big difference, so I'd love to see what the correct profiles sound like. Fingers crossed.



Would be really cool if they had one profile for generic neutral headphone (Harman target equalized). Then user's would be able to easily equalize any headphone supported by my AutoEQ project to neutral and enjoy the benefits. This would instantly get their coverage to over 1400 headphone models.

I wonder what kind of frequency response their default profile assumes to have.


----------



## krismusic

I really don't understand why the SXFi sounds so atrocious. Am I setting it up wrong, anyone else really pleased with the holographic feature?


----------



## Cevisi

krismusic said:


> I really don't understand why the SXFi sounds so atrocious. Am I setting it up wrong, anyone else really pleased with the holographic feature?



I now what you mean. Just enable sxfi and listen to it for 15 minutes. Then it becomes to sound like natural and after that you dont want go back


----------



## Ripley

jaakkopasanen said:


> Would be really cool if they had one profile for generic neutral headphone (Harman target equalized). Then user's would be able to easily equalize any headphone supported by my AutoEQ project to neutral and enjoy the benefits. This would instantly get their coverage to over 1400 headphone models.
> 
> I wonder what kind of frequency response their default profile assumes to have.



That would be awesome.


----------



## Cevisi

The app now got the equalizer too on the phone


----------



## jazzfan

Is anyone experiencing an elevated soundstage with the SXFI amp? For me, the front soundstage is elevated about 30 degrees. The degree of elevation will vary depending on the recording. For example, Diana Krall's voice appears at ~30 degrees above eye level with Temptation. However, on Just a Little Lovin', Shelby Lynne's vocals seem to be 5 degrees lower at around 25 degrees. In both cases, as with most other recordings, I hear a soundstage that is elevated above eye level. I've tried re-taking my measurements, but the results were the same. I'm using an HD800 with my Windows 10 system.

Diana Krall - Temptation



Shelby Lynne - Just A Little Lovin' (WAV, DR14)


Also with the 7.1 Surround setting in Windows, localization of surround channels is practically non-existent with this Dolby Digital Plus 7.1 demo.

Dolby Digital Plus 7.1 Speaker Test


The Right Front, Right Surround and the Right Rear all appear to originate from a point roughly 30 degrees right of center. The same can be said for all Left side channels. All appear to originate from a point about 30 degrees left of center.

It should be noted that separation using the Windows Speaker Setup dialog (see below) is notably better. With the Left & Right Surround coming from the sides, and the Left & Right Rears coming from slightly behind me. Also, as previously noted with music, for me all front speakers with this test are elevated above eye level.






Even given the elevated soundstage issue I'm experiencing, for me, the SXFI amp has succeeded in presenting a slightly flawed but enjoyable speaker like experience in an affordable package.

How has your SXFI amp soundstage  localization experience differed from mine?


----------



## Zenvota

jazzfan said:


> Is anyone experiencing an elevated soundstage with the SXFI amp? For me, the front soundstage is elevated about 30 degrees. The degree of elevation will vary depending on the recording. For example, Diana Krall's voice appears at ~30 degrees above eye level with Temptation. However, on Just a Little Lovin', Shelby Lynne's vocals seem to be 5 degrees lower at around 25 degrees. In both cases, as with most other recordings, I hear a soundstage that is elevated above eye level. I've tried re-taking my measurements, but the results were the same. I'm using an HD800 with my Windows 10 system.
> 
> Diana Krall - Temptation
> 
> ...




Youtube is stereo, you'll need to download the actual demos and play them back on mpchc vlc etc.

I get the elevated speaker locations with some hrtf convolution as well.


----------



## jazzfan

Zenvota said:


> Youtube is stereo, you'll need to download the actual demos and play them back on mpchc vlc etc.
> 
> I get the elevated speaker locations with some hrtf convolution as well.



Thanks, I appreciate the help! Also good to know I'm not alone in hearing an elevated soundstage.


----------



## Zenvota

@jazzfan Dont post any more, 666th post.  
(屮゜Д゜)屮


----------



## sahmen

I do have the Super XFi, but I am also a Mac OSX, and ios person through and through, when it comes to my phones, tablets and computers.  That said, do I still need an android phone to do the Facial mapping profile thing, or can one now do the mapping on the ios App they seem to be talking about, which I haven't even seen yet...?

By the way, my Super XFi has been here since January 2nd, and it is still sitting in a box unused, because of that "android phone" requirement problem, so I would like to find some way to get the mapping done so that I can enjoy it too.  Btw, my inability to use the xfi is not by any means "tragic."  I can always use the Audeze mobius for watching movies on my computer, if I need to... Still it is rather ridiculous to have the Super Xfi sitting in a box for almost 2 months without being able to use it, because of some lame "android phone" requirement.


----------



## Falkentyne

Firmware update out but requires phone to get it.


----------



## Cevisi

Got it already


----------



## x7007

jazzfan said:


> Is anyone experiencing an elevated soundstage with the SXFI amp? For me, the front soundstage is elevated about 30 degrees. The degree of elevation will vary depending on the recording. For example, Diana Krall's voice appears at ~30 degrees above eye level with Temptation. However, on Just a Little Lovin', Shelby Lynne's vocals seem to be 5 degrees lower at around 25 degrees. In both cases, as with most other recordings, I hear a soundstage that is elevated above eye level. I've tried re-taking my measurements, but the results were the same. I'm using an HD800 with my Windows 10 system.
> 
> Diana Krall - Temptation
> 
> ...


 with the HD800s I noticed you need to put the headphones on your head correctly or else the sound will be completely different.



Falkentyne said:


> Firmware update out but requires phone to get it.


Thanks! 
did anyone got the sxfi app 1.12 update ? it only lead me to 1.11 newest. is it just me or google playstore issue  ?   anyone notice any issues fixed with firmware?


----------



## Falkentyne

x7007 said:


> with the HD800s I noticed you need to put the headphones on your head correctly or else the sound will be completely different.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> did anyone got the sxfi app 1.12 update ? it only lead me to 1.11 newest. is it just me or google playstore issue  ?   anyone notice any issues fixed with firmware?



I just want to know if the reverb issue with 7.1 gaming is reduced any.  Anyone have good enough ears to find out?  Creative told me in an email that many gamers complained about that and it would be addressed, but "it would not be soon".


----------



## innocentblood

for those of us who have had success in getting surround sound from the SXFI amp when connected to the Nvidia shield, could you share some details as to what apps on the Nvidia shield works for you? in my case, I can get surround sound from the Netflix app but not amazon prime video. also when I try to play back mp4 files (1080p video encoded with 5.1 audio) using Kodi, I can't get sound out of the SXFI amp either.

if anybody knows how to get the above scenarios working, please share here. Creative's support for the SXFI amp doesn't extend to getting it to work with the Nvidia shield


----------



## Falkentyne (Feb 19, 2019)

Found a serious bug:
New firmware: (1.32.05 AMP):

1) Microphone is unstable and has a strange clicking artifact whenever talking.
2) Lots of static and pops (from the microphone, NOT from regular playback)

These bugs did not happen in previous firmware.  This bug is new to firmware that was released yesterday.
The mic was extremely clear (although not that loud) before the firmware update.
Changing headphone configurations have no effect.

(previous firmwares also):
Microphone mute and volume control has no effect.

Can you guys please email Super X-fi team and submit these bugs so they are more aware of it?
one address is team (at) superxfi (dot) me
Or any other support emails from Creative.


----------



## x7007

Falkentyne said:


> Found a serious bug:
> New firmware: (1.32.05 AMP):
> 
> 1) Microphone is unstable and has a strange clicking artifact whenever talking.
> ...



do you mean statics and pops from  audio  not just mic? then it's serious. .


----------



## Falkentyne

x7007 said:


> do you mean statics and pops from  audio  not just mic? then it's serious. .



No just the mic (mic playback and people hearing you talk on the mic has strange pops and a strange tone type sound randomly when starting).
Yes it's serious if people are complaining about my voice in overwatch (when there was no problem whatsoever before this new firmware update; it was actually even slightly better (before the firmware update) than the GSX-1000's mic playback, which plays back in "tape quality").
I went on discord to test it with a friend and he said I sound pretty bad now.


----------



## Falkentyne

Well that was fast!  They identified the mic problem and addressed it in a new FW  update.
Now I can play Overwatch with voice chat again!


----------



## obiwon

Falkentyne said:


> Well that was fast!  They identified the mic problem and addressed it in a new FW  update.
> Now I can play Overwatch with voice chat again!



glad to hear it.  how do you like sxfi for games?


----------



## Cevisi

I ise the sxfi amp too for gaming i like the surround sound and bass that it brings but its my first amp i got nothing to compare


----------



## Falkentyne

obiwon said:


> glad to hear it.  how do you like sxfi for games?



Positional sound is definitely better than the GSX-1000 (which was previously the best positional sound I ever heard).  I assume only thing that can beat the SXFI is the $3,000 (or is it $4,000 now) Realiser A16.
Reverb however is sort of unnatural in FPS games.  Though it isn't as bad as the Dolby Digital Live I remember having to use with my Mixamp.

The one thing the GSX-1000 does better (similar to Creative's CMSS 3D and I assume the SBX used in the X7) is it doesn't add any reverb at all and keeps the sound almost completely unprocessed, so you don't need to get used to it (besides training your brain to see where the virtual speakers are).  And the discord "voice communcation" volume knob on the GSX is so useful.  And the push presets are good (more bass? yeah!  Footsteps only? yeah.  Make rear sound louder and front softer? yeah).  I still like using it.  Too bad it can't drive any headphones >150 Ohms, but if it's on sale, I would recommend that for new gamers over the SXFI because "it just works" (RTX Space Invaders).  
I am lucky I got it for $99.95 from brandswalk due to that famous Thanksgiving sale pricing error when the GSX first came out.  Served me well (except I had to pay someone to solder a new micro USB port on it because the old one ripped off the solder after a very minor carpet drop...yikes).


----------



## Zenvota (Feb 20, 2019)

Falkentyne said:


> Positional sound is definitely better than the GSX-1000 (which was previously the best positional sound I ever heard). I assume only thing that can beat the SXFI is the $3,000 (or is it $4,000 now) Realiser A16.
> Reverb however is sort of unnatural in FPS games. Though it isn't as bad as the Dolby Digital Live I remember having to use with my Mixamp.



hmm..
https://www.waves.com/nx/mac-windows-app
stand alone software, head size input variables, room size slider, optional head tracking unit.

Audeze Mobius uses Waves NX plus builtin headtracking.

https://fongaudio.com
stand alone software, presets taken using Realiser A8, presets ranging from gaming no reverb to movie theaters.

https://www.redscapeaudio.com
software + head tracking

OOYH is the only software available using measured room impulse responses and the others with head tracking.  All are significantly better in externalization, positioning, and fidelity than gsx and sbx.

In any case, I recommend to equalize headphones to have a relatively flat uncompensated response when using HRTF convolution.


----------



## illram

Sorry if this has been answered before but can anyone confirm if this works (AFTER you do calibration on an android phone) with iPad Pro's with the USB-C port?


----------



## Falkentyne

Zenvota said:


> hmm..
> https://www.waves.com/nx/mac-windows-app
> stand alone software, head size input variables, room size slider, optional head tracking unit.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that . I'm just a gamer.  That's all I do.  I'm not an audiophile.


----------



## Zenvota

Falkentyne said:


> Sorry about that . I'm just a gamer.  That's all I do.  I'm not an audiophile.


xD hope I didnt come off ass a %#&@ just sharing other programs which I found to provide a much more enjoyable experience for gaming music and movies


----------



## Falkentyne

Zenvota said:


> xD hope I didnt come off ass a %#&@ just sharing other programs which I found to provide a much more enjoyable experience for gaming music and movies



No, I'm just not into that stuff.  I didn't even know all these other things even existed until this thread.
I know how deep the rabbit hole might go and it takes alot of research but living on an fixed income I'll never be able to get the really good stuff.  (like a Realiser A16).  But maybe someday....


----------



## Zenvota

Falkentyne said:


> No, I'm just not into that stuff.  I didn't even know all these other things even existed until this thread.
> I know how deep the rabbit hole might go and it takes alot of research but living on an fixed income I'll never be able to get the really good stuff.  (like a Realiser A16).  But maybe someday....



The OOYH gamer preset is $25, Equalizer APO is free, Waves NX is $10.  Next step up is $100-150 for the measured room impulse responses(full OOYH license plus preset) or head tracking(waves nx or redscape).  

What we're waiting for is measured room impulse responses with head tracking for maybe under $300? xD


----------



## johnn29

That's the beauty of tech. I've just configured a preset with OOYH with a tweaked treble response that sounds way better than my real £15k system. The A16 is expensive now, but there's going to be a company that offers it cheaper. The Auto EQ project dev is also working on measuring your own impulses too. So in principle you could order a single high end speaker (say LS50 or the like). Take 7 impulse measurements at the 7 speaker positions and create a virtual 7.1 system for your own ears/room and sell the speaker. This is very quickly being a much cheaper hobby for me thanks to HRTFs.


----------



## froes

Don't forget the Spatical Sound Card. I use this ony my Windows PC.
https://spatialsoundcard.com/
The gaming edition is free (5.1 only).


----------



## Radical_53

I guess most people would love what’s the idea behind this.
One device for all, hassle-free, no fiddling. In theory, that is.
Let’s see if this will ever work with “everybody’s” ears and headphones.


----------



## x7007

Keep updating us for firmware updates, I'll never know, because I never use it on the phone, only when released firmware update .


----------



## Richter Di

illram said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before but can anyone confirm if this works (AFTER you do calibration on an android phone) with iPad Pro's with the USB-C port?



Sorry, I can only say this for the iPad Pro with Camera Adapter. And yes, this works.


----------



## illram

Richter Di said:


> Sorry, I can only say this for the iPad Pro with Camera Adapter. And yes, this works.


Thanks! I figure whatever works with the camera adapter will also work via USB-C, given Apple's artificial limitations on these outputs.

Where do you find surround content on the iPad? I was looking around on my older Pro last night on Netflix and nothing showed 5.1, but the older Pro models may not have AC3 or DD+ codecs.


----------



## innocentblood

I believe you will not be able to get 5.1 surround sound out of iOS devices - only stereo. you can experience Netflix in 5.1 surround sound if you are on a windows 10 PC and using the Netflix app on it.


----------



## illram (Feb 22, 2019)

innocentblood said:


> I believe you will not be able to get 5.1 surround sound out of iOS devices - only stereo. you can experience Netflix in 5.1 surround sound if you are on a windows 10 PC and using the Netflix app on it.


The new Pro models (gen 3) list AC3 and DD+ as available formats but I am not sure if that just means it can output that via the USB-->HDMI dongle only. My "old" 9.7" Pro doesn't even list AC3 so, yeah not surprising nothing was showing up for me...

I have a bunch of Windows PC's but am looking to upgrade my plane & travelling movie watching experience with the X-Fi, basically. Other than PC gaming I never really use it and figure this might be another use for it. Since I always cheap out for coach, the iPad is a lot more convenient than my laptop for that purpose....


----------



## x7007

does anyone else getting sxfi app android update but it doesn't update? says 1.11.01 is newest while there is 1.12. 
there is no update button on playstore app and it says newest is 1.11.01.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Me I’m waiting for the iOS app release


----------



## Richter Di

x7007 said:


> does anyone else getting sxfi app android update but it doesn't update? says 1.11.01 is newest while there is 1.12.
> there is no update button on playstore app and it says newest is 1.11.01.




 
Sorry, no idea. Mine updated.


----------



## Cevisi

Mine too


----------



## Cevisi

Can it be that after all these updates the amp does dont sound good anymore


----------



## obiwon (Mar 6, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Can it be that after all these updates the amp does dont sound good anymore


Mine sound the same. Maybe u have just gotten used to it? Try turning off SXFI for a while and then going back.


----------



## obiwon

Btw has anyone gotten the SXFI Airs? I just got mine. It works pretty well. Had some difficulty setting up the Bluetooth pairing and getting sound to play. The signal from my PC was not strong enough so had to get a Avantree BT transmitter. Sound is good although not as good as with my LCD-4z.  But I appreciate the wireless so I can walk around the house.

Now if only Audeze would build SXFI into the Mobius!!!


----------



## Zenvota

obiwon said:


> Now if only Audeze would build SXFI into the Mobius!!!


And lose the fidelity of waves and the head tracking? why?


----------



## obiwon

Zenvota said:


> And lose the fidelity of waves and the head tracking? why?



Who said anything about losing?


----------



## Zenvota

obiwon said:


> Who said anything about losing?


heh k, but whats the benefit of having sxfi over waves, or sorry, in addition to.


----------



## obiwon

Zenvota said:


> heh k, but whats the benefit of having sxfi over waves, or sorry, in addition to.



Superior 3D sound positioning. Mobius is still just 2.5D albeit with headtracking and magnetic planar.


----------



## Zenvota

obiwon said:


> Superior 3D sound positioning. Mobius is still just 2.5D albeit with headtracking and magnetic planar.



How so?  Whats 2.5D? They both get fed a stereo to 7.1 signal and render binaural stereo.  With Waves having head tracking and adjustable first reflection(room ambience/size) slider.


----------



## Cevisi

I got waves nx on my laptop the problem is its just works whit the 3.5 connection and can not be used whit the sxfi anyone got a solution for this ?


----------



## Cevisi

obiwon said:


> Mine sound the same. Maybe u have just gotten used to it? Try turning off SXFI for a while and then going back.



Yes that could be


----------



## obiwon

Zenvota said:


> How so?  Whats 2.5D? They both get fed a stereo to 7.1 signal and render binaural stereo.  With Waves having head tracking and adjustable first reflection(room ambience/size) slider.


2D is ordinary stereo with sound image inside your head. 2.5D is sound in your head but with left/right/front/rear positioning. 3D is SXFI out of your head. Mobius is still inside your head like Dolby Atmos and THX Spatial and Husevi.


----------



## Zenvota (Mar 6, 2019)

obiwon said:


> 2D is ordinary stereo with sound image inside your head. 2.5D is sound in your head but with left/right/front/rear positioning. 3D is SXFI out of your head. Mobius is still inside your head like Dolby Atmos and THX Spatial and Husevi.


ok I gotcha, when using the Mobius do you have the room ambience set to like 5? Because with it at 30 its out of the head a half a foot, with the room ambience at 100 its further out, but with a pad change(brainwavz angled pleather) and room at 30 its about a foot or two out of the head, with room at 100 it sounds like a small bedroom.  Whereas SXFI is pretty much always an inch or two in front of the eyes.  We'll say these observations are with front left/right channels as opposed to the center which usually comes in a bit even with head tracking.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Guess what’s on the Apple app store


----------



## Cevisi

Gratulations


----------



## eliwankenobi

Booo.


----------



## eliwankenobi

The hype quickly vanished.... I guess they are validating connection through the camera connection kit. No reason why the amp wouldn’t be supported other than that


----------



## djtron99 (Mar 7, 2019)

Guys, I've been using the following in order of preference (% usage):
1. Beyerdynamic dt1350 - on the go / home music/movies/youtube (50%) 
2. Final Audio 3000 (IEM) - on the go / bed time music/youtube (45%)
3. ATH-M50 - desktop pc youtube (5%)

Which one you do you recommend? Will SFXI Amp work well with my above phones?
1. SFXI Amp with free Aurvana SE phone.
2. SFXI Air

Thanks.


----------



## Cevisi

I would say get the amp the creative headphonse will not sound quiet as good as your beyer or technika


----------



## djtron99

Cevisi said:


> I would say get the amp the creative headphonse will not sound quiet as good as your beyer or technika



Thanks. Would the amp work well with the beyer dt1350/ath m50 or only sfxi certified headphones like aurvana?


----------



## Cevisi

I got the beyer dt 770 and the sennheiser momentum in ear both of them are not certificatet and they both work well there is a preset for random iem or headphones the aurvana sounds like crap compared to them


----------



## SweetEars

anyone got the 1.32 firmware app? it removed away the 96 khz option format  i cant choose it ...


----------



## SweetEars

Falkentyne said:


> Found a serious bug:
> New firmware: (1.32.05 AMP):
> 
> 1) Microphone is unstable and has a strange clicking artifact whenever talking.
> ...


i updated to the 1.33 firmware and the sound sucks now... the option to choose 96khz is gone...creative sucks


----------



## x7007

I still have  all option with latest firmware 1.33.01 . 96khz and the sound quality is great. I just watched a movie in auro 3d sound mix.  movie salyut 7.


----------



## Cevisi

Sound feels likeit got bader whit every update


----------



## daid1




----------



## Cevisi

Did you get it new how you think about it


----------



## daid1

Cevisi said:


> Did you get it new how you think about it


Did you asked to me about the sxfi?


----------



## Cevisi

Yes


----------



## daid1

Cevisi said:


> Yes



so yes, I bought it new from the official site with the free SE headphones, to me it worth it to have some that can make any headphones sound different, with the EX1000 I lost some details and some definition, and the timbre is different but my ears accustomized to it in less then one minute, but with the SXFI I like to be a spectator and not "in" the music as usual, is two different way to hear the sound and I like them both


----------



## Cevisi

Yes same as i get the sxfi new there was much more detail as whitout after all these updates they are gone


----------



## Gorhug

SweetEars said:


> i updated to the 1.33 firmware and the sound sucks now... the option to choose 96khz is gone...creative sucks



I've run into this a couple of times, from what I can tell there are two things going on here:
1) after updating the SXFI firmware, Windows sometimes thinks it's seeing a new device it hasn't seen before and installs drivers for it again
2) because of a Windows bug, whenever Windows installs drivers for SXFI, it sometimes installs the old USB Audio class 1 driver instead of the new class 2 driver the SXFI also supports. If/when this happens, you can fix it by uninstalling in Windows the driver for SXFI and unplugging and replugging the device. Windows should install the correct driver on second try. 96kHz option and all channel layouts should work again after that.


----------



## SweetEars (Mar 11, 2019)

Gorhug said:


> I've run into this a couple of times, from what I can tell there are two things going on here:
> 1) after updating the SXFI firmware, Windows sometimes thinks it's seeing a new device it hasn't seen before and installs drivers for it again
> 2) because of a Windows bug, whenever Windows installs drivers for SXFI, it sometimes installs the old USB Audio class 1 driver instead of the new class 2 driver the SXFI also supports. If/when this happens, you can fix it by uninstalling in Windows the driver for SXFI and unplugging and replugging the device. Windows should install the correct driver on second try. 96kHz option and all channel layouts should work again after that.


ok managed to resolve it yesterday after upgrading to windows 1809 ,  and some post update resolved it. .. windows crappy driver management is the cause.

yes the windows bug has been there forever... it  is the cause of low quality audio in windows 10 .
basically a loss in reverb effects especially with conexant sound card and also an external connected sound cards


----------



## voidPtr

Gorhug said:


> I've run into this a couple of times, from what I can tell there are two things going on here:
> 1) after updating the SXFI firmware, Windows sometimes thinks it's seeing a new device it hasn't seen before and installs drivers for it again
> 2) because of a Windows bug, whenever Windows installs drivers for SXFI, it sometimes installs the old USB Audio class 1 driver instead of the new class 2 driver the SXFI also supports. If/when this happens, you can fix it by uninstalling in Windows the driver for SXFI and unplugging and replugging the device. Windows should install the correct driver on second try. 96kHz option and all channel layouts should work again after that.


Thanks for sharing this, how can one recognize which driver is installed? Is the 96kHz option a sufficient indicator? Is there maybe some string in the driver properties one can look at to see which class is installed?


----------



## stavros.m

Hey Everyone,

I went through the last few pages and couldn't find an answer. How is the amp or the sxfi headsets for gaming. I was either debating on buying the air c or just the amp and use by dt990' any recommendation on the best route. Also does the 3d sound work for PS4 and switch also or just pc. 

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Cevisi (Mar 11, 2019)

I use the amp for gaming whit the dt770 250 ohm and i love it the surround sound is increadible and it gets loud enough i use it on 50% whit your 990 it should be better 

BUT if you just want to play maybe the G6 could be better i never try it

I get the sxfi instead of the g6 cuz i want it use on my phone on the way too


----------



## Ripley

stavros.m said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I went through the last few pages and couldn't find an answer. How is the amp or the sxfi headsets for gaming. I was either debating on buying the air c or just the amp and use by dt990' any recommendation on the best route. Also does the 3d sound work for PS4 and switch also or just pc.
> 
> thanks in advance for the help



The Super X-Fi works on the PS4 and Switch, but can only receive a stereo signal from them. (Not surprising for the Switch, but disappointing on the PS4.) The device will still enable an out-of-the-head effect, making it sound like you're listening to a pair of speakers in a room, but the only way to get a 5.1 or 7.1 signal to the device is through the PC.


----------



## stavros.m

Cevisi said:


> I use the amp for gaming whit the dt770 250 ohm and i love it the surround sound is increadible and it gets loud enough i use it on 50% whit your 990 it should be better
> 
> BUT if you just want to play maybe the G6 could be better i never try it
> 
> I get the sxfi instead of the g6 cuz i want it use on my phone on the way too




Hey thanks for letting me know it works good for gaming


----------



## stavros.m

Ripley said:


> The Super X-Fi works on the PS4 and Switch, but can only receive a stereo signal from them. (Not surprising for the Switch, but disappointing on the PS4.) The device will still enable an out-of-the-head effect, making it sound like you're listening to a pair of speakers in a room, but the only way to get a 5.1 or 7.1 signal to the device is through the PC.



thats what i was thinking, that it was only for pc to get the full effect Would you have any recommendation amp or headset

thanks


----------



## Cevisi (Mar 11, 2019)

Creative G6 whit your 990
Or arctis pro whit game dac

I would take the first one


----------



## stavros.m

Cevisi said:


> Creative G6?


as a noob why the G6 over the sxfi amp for gaming just curious since they are roughly the same price in CDN


----------



## Cevisi

stavros.m said:


> as a noob why the G6 over the sxfi amp for gaming just curious since they are roughly the same price in CDN


 Cuz it is 7.1 on playstation got 24\192kbs instead of 24\92 in the sxfi 

The g6 is made for gaming the sxfi is more a portable solution if you want to use the amp just for gaming i think the g6 is better 

How i said i got the sxfi cuz i use it on my phone and pc


----------



## Zenvota

Cevisi said:


> Cuz it is 7.1 on playstation got 24\192kbs instead of 24\92 in the sxfi
> 
> The g6 is made for gaming the sxfi is more a portable solution if you want to use the amp just for gaming i think the g6 is better
> 
> How i said i got the sxfi cuz i use it on my phone and pc



Heh, the advice is correct but the facts are a little off... 24/192 7.1? nope.  It can accept lossy dolby digital or dts 5.1 via optical and output binaural stereo using sbx surround.


----------



## stavros.m

Zenvota said:


> Heh, the advice is correct but the facts are a little off... 24/192 7.1? nope.  It can accept lossy dolby digital or dts 5.1 via optical and output binaural stereo using sbx surround.



Hey thanks for the input so you also recommend the g6 over the sxfi amp.  Just curious i see in your signature you have the Audeze Mobius how do you like that. i was also looking at that

thanks


----------



## Zenvota

stavros.m said:


> Hey thanks for the input so you also recommend the g6 over the sxfi amp.  Just curious i see in your signature you have the Audeze Mobius how do you like that. i was also looking at that
> 
> thanks



If your goal is surround sound via a console, tv, etc. not a pc, then yes stick with an external soundcard or mixamp that specifically states optical toslink input with dolby/dts decoding(accepts an encoded bitstream of 5.1 dolby digital or dts, and decodes the audio) and sbx / dts headphone x / dolby headphone / etc. surround(converts the decoded 5.1 stream to binaural stereo using hrtf convolution).

I like the Mobius alot, but its also 5.1/7.1 over pc only, I use mine almost exclusively as bluetooth headphones.


----------



## Gorhug

voidPtr said:


> Thanks for sharing this, how can one recognize which driver is installed? Is the 96kHz option a sufficient indicator? Is there maybe some string in the driver properties one can look at to see which class is installed?



The 96kHz option should be enough to distinguish them, but you can also check driver info and look for the file _usbaudio2.sys_ which is the class 2 driver.


----------



## Cevisi

Did someone now if the delivert cable is a 2.0 or 3.1 usb ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Do you guys know if the Sxfi can be used in conjunction with Waves NX headtracker dongle?  That would be awesome...


----------



## Zenvota

eliwankenobi said:


> Do you guys know if the Sxfi can be used in conjunction with Waves NX headtracker dongle?  That would be awesome...



no... but you can use waves with the waves head tracker (・。・) well, you could use waves _and_ sxfi together


----------



## musicphotolife

stavros.m said:


> thats what i was thinking, that it was only for pc to get the full effect Would you have any recommendation amp or headset
> 
> thanks


I would say, for convenience, go for SXFI Air headset as it supports Bluetooth, USB Audio, 3.5mm and even microSD source. But the headphones are heavy on treble, so you need to run through EQ. Use the SXFI app and EQ which will be saved into the hardware, thereafter any inputs will be EQ.

















SXFI Amp is more versatile as it allows you to use your own headphones, but it only works with wires. If you need audiophile quality, then the Amp is definitely a better option.

I also own the Mobius, and when plugged to PC, the DAC instantly supports 7.1. When I plug SXFI Amp, I need to go to sound settings to change to 5.1/7.1 before I can hear better surround. I like that the Mobius is fun to listen to with the sound localisation, but they are heavy and less out-of-the-head.

I now prefer listening with the SXFI Amp over HD650 at low volumes. It really make me feel as if I am listening from speakers in the room, and keeps me engaged with my family since HD650 is open-back. For movies and more immersive experience, Mobius works better for me.


----------



## Cevisi

musicphotolife said:


> I would say, for convenience, go for SXFI Air headset as it supports Bluetooth, USB Audio, 3.5mm and even microSD source. But the headphones are heavy on treble, so you need to run through EQ. Use the SXFI app and EQ which will be saved into the hardware, thereafter any inputs will be EQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think my sxfi amp does nothing change on the sound quality any more i can just go higher volume did you now why ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Zenvota said:


> no... but you can use waves with the waves head tracker (・。・) well, you could use waves _and_ sxfi together



How would this work?. Is there a Waves software and that will output 7.1 to the SXfi amp? Is the software itself free?


----------



## Zenvota (Mar 18, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> How would this work?. Is there a Waves software and that will output 7.1 to the SXfi amp? Is the software itself free?


o, i was joking, uhh i have accidently used 2 renderers(ooyh and redscape) at the same time though and it seemed to push everything out further but I never tinkered with it more.

I suppose you would use waves for the head tracking https://www.waves.com/nx/mac-windows-app and then output waves binaural stereo to the sxfi, but theres no binaural 7.1 output ;]


----------



## scully (Mar 21, 2019)

Ripley said:


> The Super X-Fi works on the PS4 and Switch, but can only receive a stereo signal from them. (Not surprising for the Switch, but disappointing on the PS4.) The device will still enable an out-of-the-head effect, making it sound like you're listening to a pair of speakers in a room, but the only way to get a 5.1 or 7.1 signal to the device is through the PC.


It was depressing to read that both the PS4 and PS4 Pro apparently only support stereo 2.0 over usb, until I discovered they are also working on a Creative SXFI TV Box that should have HDMI in and out with ~4 usb ports that will also purportedly support the current $150 SXFI Amp. That should make the current amp effectively work with everything with an HDMI out for what it's worth, but no release date atm. There seems to be very little news/buzz around this, so figured I'd add it here in case people have missed it, can't wait for this to be released:







http://techgoondu.com/2019/01/10/cr...i-chip-to-headphone-smartphone-makers-in-2019
http://hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-sneak-peek-creative-sxfi-theater-headphones-and-creative-sxfi-tv


----------



## ochdx

Bought one these, and I'm not sure what to think. Using it with HD598, and the amp delivers a lot more punch than both my Soundblaster ZXR and Sennheiser GSX 1200 amp. However, even at about 40% volume I start hearing distortions, especially with sxfi turned on.


----------



## x7007

ochdx said:


> Bought one these, and I'm not sure what to think. Using it with HD598, and the amp delivers a lot more punch than both my Soundblaster ZXR and Sennheiser GSX 1200 amp. However, even at about 40% volume I start hearing distortions, especially with sxfi turned on.



did you update firmware and app? did you install the creative sxfi control software? 
did you calibrate using the phone? 
did you set the proper headphones in the sxfi control software?
which audio quality do you try to playback which has distortion?


I am using  hd800s and 55% volume  hearing usually flac, mp3 256 and above and movies truehd atmos or dts 5.1 didn't hear distorton   only hearing on specific parts of some movies or songs which is how they did the mastering and those came through.


----------



## ochdx

x7007 said:


> did you update firmware and app? did you install the creative sxfi control software?
> did you calibrate using the phone?
> did you set the proper headphones in the sxfi control software?
> which audio quality do you try to playback which has distortion?
> ...



Yes to everything. The distortions are heard pretty much on anything that has heavy base regardless of the source - youtube, flac, mp3. The distortions are present on PC, Mac and phone. 

I question the quality of the amp in this thing. Such a tiny unit pushing more juice than GSX1000 and ZxR - there's gotta be a trade off.


----------



## obiwon

ochdx said:


> Yes to everything. The distortions are heard pretty much on anything that has heavy base regardless of the source - youtube, flac, mp3. The distortions are present on PC, Mac and phone.
> 
> I question the quality of the amp in this thing. Such a tiny unit pushing more juice than GSX1000 and ZxR - there's gotta be a trade off.



Might be your unit.  I have cranked mine to 100 and never had any distortion unless I was using a low quality headphone.  Certainly my LCD-4 did not have any distortion.


----------



## ochdx

What do you think about HD598? Could it over power them?


----------



## obiwon

ochdx said:


> What do you think about HD598? Could it over power them?



could you the SXFI amp power the 598???  it can pretty much power anything except a pair of stax.


----------



## ochdx

I mean could it over power them to the point of distortion?


----------



## obiwon

ochdx said:


> I mean could it over power them to the point of distortion?



I don't know I have never tried them. I do know that the PXC550 easily gets distorted at higher volumes and they cost a little bit more than the 598. Why not take your amp to a hifi store and connect it to a high end headphone to see if the issue is with the amp or with your headphones. My guess would be that its your headphones.


----------



## ochdx

That is a good idea, I will try it with some different headphones.

On another note, how is this little unit able to provide so much juice? Most headphone amps are rather large desktop units, and ever my GSX 1200 doesn't provide anywhere near as much power.


----------



## obiwon

ochdx said:


> That is a good idea, I will try it with some different headphones.
> 
> On another note, how is this little unit able to provide so much juice? Most headphone amps are rather large desktop units, and ever my GSX 1200 doesn't provide anywhere near as much power.



Who knows. Maybe the other guys make their units so big to justify the price tag and house other inputs/outputs/features. But I have demoed the Amp against very expensive and large amps and there was no difference.  IMO amps are mostly snake oil just like cables.


----------



## Falkentyne (Mar 25, 2019)

ochdx said:


> Yes to everything. The distortions are heard pretty much on anything that has heavy base regardless of the source - youtube, flac, mp3. The distortions are present on PC, Mac and phone.
> 
> I question the quality of the amp in this thing. Such a tiny unit pushing more juice than GSX1000 and ZxR - there's gotta be a trade off.



The Amp seems to handle Bass differently than the Sennheiser GSX-1000.
Go to the sound test in volume properties on the GSX-1000 and test the "Subwoofer".
Notice how it sounds?  It sounds like a drum, right?
(My X-fi Fatal1ty also has the "drum" sound on the bass test, but see below).

Now go to the X-fi and test it.
It sounds like an actual subwoofer rather than a 'drum'.

I noticed that on my old X-Fi Fatal1ty PCIE:
If I set the creative console panel to "Headphones" (so it uses CMSS 3D, their older HRTF for 5.1 surround sound), the bass sound also sounds like a drum.
But when I set the creative console panel to "5.1 surround sound", it sounds like an actual subwoofer..

I'm guessing there is a lot of gain in the bass.  Probably from it emulating an actual reference loudspeaker room with an actual subwoofer, and many headphones are not designed for a bass gain like that.  My V-moda Crossfade 2 handles it quite well (tested up to 50% volume in something massively bass heavy---The Diablo 1 "Cathedral" map music...Probably try a different headphone preset and mess with the EQ.


----------



## johnn29

I thought the same thing with the bass - it really felt like a real room's sub response. With a 7.1 setup you do a +10db boost on the LFE anyway, but I've tried boosting other HRTF bass and it doesn't sound the same. The only other one that does is some of the OOYH presets.


----------



## Ken Quek

ochdx said:


> Yes to everything. The distortions are heard pretty much on anything that has heavy base regardless of the source - youtube, flac, mp3. The distortions are present on PC, Mac and phone.
> 
> I question the quality of the amp in this thing. Such a tiny unit pushing more juice than GSX1000 and ZxR - there's gotta be a trade off.



Am pretty sure it is your unit. So far i saw at least two person replaced their Amp because of that. Do contact Creative and request for exchange.


----------



## HiFlight (Mar 26, 2019)

While I don't own the Amp, I do have the SXFI Air headphone which I like very much.  It is a great all-arounder with Bluetooth, USB in, Analog in and can play from its own micro SD card slot. While specs call for 32 gb card, I am using a 64 gb and it works just fine.  One can use the SXFI processing on any of the inputs or none, whichever is desired.  The build quality of the phone is quite good with very comfortable earpads. 
I am quite pleased with the Air and feel that it is a great value at about the same price as the Amp.


----------



## froes

HiFlight said:


> I am quite pleased with the Air and feel that it is a great value at about the same price as the Amp.


What shows me that the AMP is heavy overpriced.


----------



## Radical_53

Which amp isn’t...


----------



## Cevisi

Radical_53 said:


> Which amp isn’t...


Poweramp


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cevisi said:


> Poweramp


Many power amps are grossly overpriced! Just take any of the elitist audiophile power amp you see on Stereophile, etc. But there are amps that do distinguish themselves due to low distortion and high SNR. And those are not necessarily the most overpriced either


----------



## eliwankenobi

It will be a couple of weeks before I can really have time to properly tinker with Sxfi Amp. So far it’s promising, and I can easily compare it with HeSuVi by disabling the amp dsp and enabling HeSuVi dsp outputting 7.1 to the amp.   I’m looking forward to that.  I hope it’s more convincing.

I’m also disappointed that the headphone list hasn’t been updated at all...


----------



## Cevisi

eliwankenobi said:


> It will be a couple of weeks before I can really have time to properly tinker with Sxfi Amp. So far it’s promising, and I can easily compare it with HeSuVi by disabling the amp dsp and enabling HeSuVi dsp outputting 7.1 to the amp.   I’m looking forward to that.  I hope it’s more convincing.
> 
> I’m also disappointed that the headphone list hasn’t been updated at all...


Yes they promis that they will update soon but nothing hesuvi dsp what is that how do you enable that sry im new in this hifi thing


----------



## Zenvota

eliwankenobi said:


> It will be a couple of weeks before I can really have time to properly tinker with Sxfi Amp. So far it’s promising, and I can easily compare it with HeSuVi by disabling the amp dsp and enabling HeSuVi dsp outputting 7.1 to the amp.   I’m looking forward to that.  I hope it’s more convincing.
> 
> I’m also disappointed that the headphone list hasn’t been updated at all...



Im certain sxfi sounds better than hesuvi.  Have you compared hesuvis copy to its original? even razer surround sounds better than hesuvis output of razer surround.


----------



## ochdx

I think that Sxfi just basically overpowers my headphones, thus the distortions. Even at 50% its a lot louder than GSX, and has a lot more bass. That being said, GSX and ZxR sound a lot cleaner, with just the right amount of power.


----------



## ochdx

So I just got a pair of HD6XX (same as HD650) and hooked them up to the Sfxi, and holy crap no more distortions even at 100%, and everything sounds orgasmic. 

That being said, HD598 were a lot louder than HD6XX with the Sxfi. They were literally shaking, but HD6XX are a lot quieter and cleaner. On ZxR and GSX however they are about the same volume. I don't understand whats going on, they are pretty similarly spec'd.


----------



## Zenvota

ochdx said:


> HD598 were a lot louder than HD6XX


hd598 50ohm impedance, hd6xx 300ohm


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cevisi said:


> Yes they promis that they will update soon but nothing hesuvi dsp what is that how do you enable that sry im new in this hifi thing


If you already have HeSuVi installed, all you have to do is get into the setup for the different sound devices. Select it and HeSuVi will associate with it and ask for reboot. Now all you have to do is disable the sxfi dsp so it just becomes an external DAC/amp and HeSuVi will apply the dsp.  Or disable HeSuVi dsp and enable sxfi dsp.  So you can compare different flavors.


----------



## Falkentyne

Zenvota said:


> hd598 50ohm impedance, hd6xx 300ohm



That will definitely do it.
But if the volume is lowered on the 598, it still distorts?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Zenvota said:


> Im certain sxfi sounds better than hesuvi.  Have you compared hesuvis copy to its original? even razer surround sounds better than hesuvis output of razer surround.



I havent really. I do have razer surround too, so I can compare those two at least.  But even if ot doesn’t compare to original, the hrtf from gsx and one of the Creative ones actually put the front channels in front of me while other make like an arch effect going above my head which is very distracting.  Side and rear effects are pretty descent.


----------



## ochdx

I have no idea what ohm does, but with 598 the distortions start at 35-40% volume when there is heavy bass. But they are also twice as loud, if not more than twice as loud as the HD6xx, but only with sxfi. With ZXR and GSX they are about equally loud, and free of distortion. 

I guess something is not matching on the ohm rating that causes the 598 to rattle with the sxfi.


----------



## ochdx

Damn, playing more with Sxfi and HD6XX, and this is just utterly orgasmic!


----------



## musicphotolife

ochdx said:


> Damn, playing more with Sxfi and HD6XX, and this is just utterly orgasmic!


Totally agree. I'm using HD650 and because it's open back, it really feels like the sound is coming out of my ears. Many times, my ears were tricked thinking that the sound came from my phone speakers before I realised it is coming from the headphones.


----------



## ochdx

Do you wish they were a little more loud? The 598 were ridiculously loud with the Sxfi, felt like being in a club right next to the speaker, albeit there were a lot of distortions and rattling.


----------



## Zenvota

ochdx said:


> I have no idea what ohm does, but with 598 the distortions start at 35-40% volume when there is heavy bass. But they are also twice as loud, if not more than twice as loud as the HD6xx, but only with sxfi. With ZXR and GSX they are about equally loud, and free of distortion.
> 
> I guess something is not matching on the ohm rating that causes the 598 to rattle with the sxfi.



Tiny amps distort at higher levels, especially in sub bass frequencies, as do the sennheisers(although that shouldnt necessarily by audible distortion on the headphones so much as less clarity down low), theres no way to get around it.  If I run a pair of EL8s on a dragonfly black the bass is a mess, if i run them on my desktop rig ultra clean 20-30hz sub bass rattles my feet.


----------



## dragon5

musicphotolife said:


> Totally agree. I'm using HD650 and because it's open back, it really feels like the sound is coming out of my ears. Many times, my ears were tricked thinking that the sound came from my phone speakers before I realised it is coming from the headphones.



wow, "tricked thinking that the sound came from phone speakers" - sound quality is so bad?


----------



## musicphotolife

dragon5 said:


> wow, "tricked thinking that the sound came from phone speakers" - sound quality is so bad?


Haha allow me to qualify. It happens to me only at the start of the listening playback when the volume is low. I have the habit of lowering the volume when I change audio source. It probably won't be the case if you started playing with loud volume.


----------



## Sunshinewelly

can anyone confirm what would be the best unit to use with a 50/50 mix of movies and gaming on my pc / xbox.

i was looking at the creative x6 , the x-fi amp or even sensinhers gsx 1000

I own a pair ofHD599 headphones and audio techinca AD900 headphones 

what i really like is a sounstrack thats basically out of your head space.

I tried a software solution the "out of your head" demo and that was very good. However there was a problem with latency and the software itself was just as expensive as the devices i have listed above


----------



## Cevisi

Sunshinewelly said:


> can anyone confirm what would be the best unit to use with a 50/50 mix of movies and gaming on my pc / xbox.
> 
> i was looking at the creative x6 , the x-fi amp or even sensinhers gsx 1000
> 
> ...


I love the sxfi for films and and games and i can take it outside whit my phone 

I think for games the g6 is the best but its not mobile so the sxfi is the best allrounder


----------



## Radical_53

Does the G6 use a different technology then ZXR or AE-5, for example?


----------



## Zenvota

Sunshinewelly said:


> can anyone confirm what would be the best unit to use with a 50/50 mix of movies and gaming on my pc / xbox.
> 
> i was looking at the creative x6 , the x-fi amp or even sensinhers gsx 1000
> 
> ...



OOYH, Waves NX, Redscape, and SXFI are the only options that are gonna get the audio out of the head, however, none of those can be used with an xbox, you'll need something like the g6 which can accept a dolby digital/dts 5.1 signal via optical, decode, and convert to binaural stereo using sbx



Radical_53 said:


> Does the G6 use a different technology then ZXR or AE-5, for example?


no they all use sbx


----------



## Zenvota

Sunshinewelly said:


> I tried a software solution the "out of your head" demo and that was very good. However there was a problem with latency and the software itself was just as expensive as the devices i have listed above


OOYHs gaming preset is one time $25 and may have lower latency for you.  dont forget to EQ your headphones flat when using these hrtf convolution binaural renderers.


----------



## RRod

johnn29 said:


> I thought the same thing with the bass - it really felt like a real room's sub response. With a 7.1 setup you do a +10db boost on the LFE anyway, but I've tried boosting other HRTF bass and it doesn't sound the same. The only other one that does is some of the OOYH presets.



Tested out a 40Hz tone to L vs a 40Hz tone to LFE and the latter definitely put out more juice (didn't get a good measure so can't be sure it's the 10dB standard). Boosting the LFE manually 10dB and then sending it to the SXFi results in waaaaaay to much bass, so that does't seem to have been their intention.


----------



## eliwankenobi

ok, so finally was able to properly setup this thing and play a bit. I like it a lot! The included Aurvana SEs are actually pretty nice! A little less cumbersome than my m40x with the 3rd party thick ear padding and headband. Wish cables were replaceable (what is this 1995??). They do work well with the amp. Played some Battlefront 2 and I was definitely hearing blast shots coming from everywhere. Very very nice indeed. Compared to HeSuVi though... it has an edge over it but not by much. Would love to have more of the certified higher end headphones. I wish I could afford some HD800, But maybe settle for the new HD660s and sell my HD600.


----------



## Cevisi

There was a new update cant find new patch notes did someone reconigez some changes ?


----------



## x7007

Cevisi said:


> There was a new update cant find new patch notes did someone reconigez some changes ?



just performance improvement


----------



## tan1415 (Apr 7, 2019)

How does the sxfi compare with the audioquest blackdragon purely as stereo amp


----------



## x7007

tan1415 said:


> How does the sxfi compare with the audioquest blackdragon purely as stereo amp



u can't compare cause they different tech  
the sxfi is more like out of your head like 7.1 speaker without echo and calibrated sound to your ears.


----------



## Cevisi

tan1415 said:


> How does the sxfi compare with the audioquest blackdragon purely as stereo amp


You can use the sxfi amp on the go whit your android phone and its better for games becouse the out of your head surround you can disable it and listen to normal mode like the dragon fly get the sxfi


----------



## illram

What is the latest firmware number? When I try to check for updates on my phone is just searches endlessly and I have to unplug it to stop it, anyone else experienced this?


----------



## eliwankenobi

On the PC it found an update and was rather painless. Don’t remember what was the latest version now though... can update later.


----------



## x7007

illram said:


> What is the latest firmware number? When I try to check for updates on my phone is just searches endlessly and I have to unplug it to stop it, anyone else experienced this?


you can't update firmware from pc. on pc it's sxfi control center or something 3.39



illram said:


> What is the latest firmware number? When I try to check for updates on my phone is just searches endlessly and I have to unplug it to stop it, anyone else experienced this?


latest is 1.34.01 or 1.34.02

make sure u have updated sxfi app at least 1.10 I think   just get the newest 1.20.01


----------



## masterstroke

Has anybody experience of the bluetooth version of SuperX-Fi & if it will be a good fit for Apple TV?


----------



## Cevisi

masterstroke said:


> Has anybody experience of the bluetooth version of SuperX-Fi & if it will be a good fit for Apple TV?


Dont think so


----------



## masterstroke

After further investigation have discovered that because of bluetooth latency issues movies etc can only be watched on PC & Mac via USB. OK for music though.


----------



## ochdx

And so, right now I have the following devices.

Sound blaster ZxR
Sennheiser GSX 1200
Schiit Magnu 3 headphone amp (just got it, paired it with the GSX 1200)
Creative Super X-Fi amp
Sennheiser HD6xx headphones

Some feedback for those who care. 

1) The GSX1200 and ZxR have roughly the same amount of power, and clearly not enough to drive HD6xx at full potential. Even at 100 volume there isn't enough kick. Super X-Fi has a lot more power, despite its tiny size.
2) Super X-fi blows ZxR and GSX out of the water when it comes to spatial sound effects, as well as Windows Sonic and Dolby headphone. GSX has better spatial effect for games, but ZxR has better spatial sound for music, at least to me. 
3) GSX paired with Magnu has about the same power as the Super X-Fi, which is once again very astonishing how such tiny portable amp can output as much power as a big desktop unit. However at full blast GSX+Magnu provides much cleaner sound, while Super X-Fi starts to have minimal distortions, that are only noticeable if you compare it directly against GSX-Magnu. That said, at full blast both these setups can make you deaf, and if you keep them under 80% both provide clean sound.

Basically for $150 I think the Super X-Fi is awesome. I can only imagine how good SoundblasterX AE-9 is going to be if it supports Super X-Fi and uses audiophile quality components.


----------



## eliwankenobi

ochdx said:


> Basically for $150 I think the Super X-Fi is awesome. I can only imagine how good SoundblasterX AE-9 is going to be if it supports Super X-Fi and uses audiophile quality components.



That will inevitably happen.  But I am saving my pennies to get the Massdrop THX AAA 789 amp with the Sxfi AMP as a source. Also feeling the itch to upgrade from my HD600, but amp is first.


----------



## Yh173088

limjohn5 said:


> Super X-Fi, Sound Blaster AE-9 reveal, and PC memories with Ryan from Creative | The Full Nerd Ep 77



Which headphones should I choose if I am using a Sennheiser HD 600 ?


----------



## pokerlife

eliwankenobi said:


> That will inevitably happen.  But I am saving my pennies to get the Massdrop THX AAA 789 amp with the Sxfi AMP as a source. Also feeling the itch to upgrade from my HD600, but amp is first.



  Im confused.. You are going to plug the Sxfi into the THX amp ?  What do you mean use the Sxfi as source.


----------



## ochdx

> That will inevitably happen. But I am saving my pennies to get the Massdrop THX AAA 789 amp with the Sxfi AMP as a source. Also feeling the itch to upgrade from my HD600, but amp is first.



I don't know if its such a good idea, you should wait for AE-9 and then pair it with another amp if anything.


----------



## Richter Di

Yh173088 said:


> Which headphones should I choose if I am using a Sennheiser HD 600 ?



If you found a matching profile, please add it to this list: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-super-x-fi-matches-for-headphones-not-on-the-list.897809/


----------



## eliwankenobi

pokerlife said:


> Im confused.. You are going to plug the Sxfi into the THX amp ?  What do you mean use the Sxfi as source.



That is the idea, yes.  But perhaps calling the Sxfi a “source” was not correct. The idea is PC -> Sxfi amp -> Thx amp.


----------



## Sentenery

I'm using the superxfi with Kodi but unsure of the settings to make Kodi
output 7.1.  It shows up as SXFI AMP - Analog and SXFI AMP - SPDIF

With the Analog option when I choose 7.1 there's no sound, with the 
SPDIF option there's no 7.1 option.  Sound comes out but I can't tell if it's 
true 7.1 or upconverted stereo.

What are your settings?


----------



## Moebiushaydn

I purchased the SXFI AIR today and I must be doing something wrong, because it sounds abysmal with Super X-Fi turned on. Instead of improving the spatial qualities of the audio, it seems to squash everything into a narrower, more confined space. And it adds an obnoxious amount of reverb that is extremely noticeable when watching movies, as though the speech was recorded in tiny rooms with metal walls.

Suspect something may have gone awry during the 'personalisation'/head mapping phase. Has anyone experienced a dramatic difference just by performing a new round of head mapping?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Moebiushaydn said:


> I purchased the SXFI AIR today and I must be doing something wrong, because it sounds abysmal with Super X-Fi turned on. Instead of improving the spatial qualities of the audio, it seems to squash everything into a narrower, more confined space. And it adds an obnoxious amount of reverb that is extremely noticeable when watching movies, as though the speech was recorded in tiny rooms with metal walls.
> 
> Suspect something may have gone awry during the 'personalisation'/head mapping phase. Has anyone experienced a dramatic difference just by performing a new round of head mapping?


something that helped me was to rescan my head. First time I did it doing a selfie. Second time I asked someone to take the picture and center it carefully and it was much better the second time around.  Hope that helps


----------



## obiwon

Moebiushaydn said:


> I purchased the SXFI AIR today and I must be doing something wrong, because it sounds abysmal with Super X-Fi turned on. Instead of improving the spatial qualities of the audio, it seems to squash everything into a narrower, more confined space. And it adds an obnoxious amount of reverb that is extremely noticeable when watching movies, as though the speech was recorded in tiny rooms with metal walls.
> 
> Suspect something may have gone awry during the 'personalisation'/head mapping phase. Has anyone experienced a dramatic difference just by performing a new round of head mapping?




Any chance u have the air connected to the amp creating double SXFI?  I did that and the sound was too much. Once I took out the amp it was great.


----------



## Moebiushaydn

Thanks for the quick and helpful replies. I performed the head mapping with the help of someone and made sure it was done in good lighting. Re: double amping, nope—have tried both Bluetooth and USB connections. Both sounded equally terrible... unlistenable.

Edit: What I’ll do is attempt the head mapping again. Hopefully something changes.


----------



## obiwon

Moebiushaydn said:


> Thanks for the quick and helpful replies. I performed the head mapping with the help of someone and made sure it was done in good lighting. Re: double amping, nope—have tried both Bluetooth and USB connections. Both sounded equally terrible... unlistenable.
> 
> Edit: What I’ll do is attempt the head mapping again. Hopefully something changes.



then probably a defective unit.  i would contact their customer support.  they were really responsive for me.


----------



## Richter Di

Moebiushaydn said:


> I purchased the SXFI AIR today and I must be doing something wrong, because it sounds abysmal with Super X-Fi turned on. Instead of improving the spatial qualities of the audio, it seems to squash everything into a narrower, more confined space. And it adds an obnoxious amount of reverb that is extremely noticeable when watching movies, as though the speech was recorded in tiny rooms with metal walls.
> 
> Suspect something may have gone awry during the 'personalisation'/head mapping phase. Has anyone experienced a dramatic difference just by performing a new round of head mapping?





eliwankenobi said:


> something that helped me was to rescan my head. First time I did it doing a selfie. The second time I asked someone to take the picture and center it carefully and it was much better the second time around.  Hope that helps



Like @eliwankenobi I did the first round myself. When I got the help of a second person, we did several re-shoots careful examining the way SXFI created a meaningful grid over my ears. And yes, when I listened to my first go and the second one, there was quite a difference.


----------



## Moebiushaydn

I've performed a new round of head mapping with the help of a colleague who also owns the AIR. And sadly, nothing much has changed. I guess the SXFI effect just doesn't sit well with me. Instead of experiencing the purported expansiveness of sound, I get a strong sense of claustrophobia. The only saving grace is that the headphone is somewhat decent with SXFI turned off.


----------



## Cevisi

Moebiushaydn said:


> I've performed a new round of head mapping with the help of a colleague who also owns the AIR. And sadly, nothing much has changed. I guess the SXFI effect just doesn't sit well with me. Instead of experiencing the purported expansiveness of sound, I get a strong sense of claustrophobia. The only saving grace is that the headphone is somewhat decent with SXFI turned off.


I dont like the sxfi for music but its mighty in films or games try it


----------



## Moebiushaydn

Cevisi said:


> I dont like the sxfi for music but its mighty in films or games try it



Yes, I purchased it specifically for movies. It sounds dreadful to me—the heavy-handed reverb blends everything into indistinct mush.


----------



## Cevisi

Did you try whit a different headphone ? I use headmapping whit the casual headphome pre set on flat eq whit my dt 770 250ohm and its alot better then dolby atoms


----------



## Moebiushaydn

Cevisi said:


> Did you try whit a different headphone ? I use headmapping whit the casual headphome pre set on flat eq whit my dt 770 250ohm and its alot better then dolby atoms



Unfortunately, I’m using the SXFI Air and not the amp, so changing out headphones isn’t an option.


----------



## Radical_53

I had the same issues with the amp. Instead of feeling spacious I only had extreme reverb and distortion.
I tried it back and forth and never found a setting that I really liked.

I’ll wait a while and check back where they might go with this tech.


----------



## eliwankenobi (Apr 22, 2019)

yesterday I was watching the latest Game of Thrones episode, very dialogue heavy episode by the way... Was using the AMP and with the SXFI ON I did notice the reverb at first, in about 5 mins I completely forgot about it. Occasionally I would turn it OFF and the whole image would collapse to my ears. I would put it back ON and it went back to what now I felt was a more "natural" presentation. Definitely much more enjoyable with it ON than OFF. I hope they work out the reverb soon though, but after last night, I realized that at least for me, it is not such a big deal. So far I had been using it for gaming only and then I used my LH Labs Pulse X Infinity for music and movies. It was a pleasant surprise.

EDIT:  Forgot to add, I am using the Senheiser HD600 with the HD598 profile as it supposedly has a sound signature very similar to the HD600.  So far its sounding good. I get the surround effects and the front image feels in front of me instead of an arch above me, which is always nice!


----------



## FLIR

Moebiushaydn said:


> I've performed a new round of head mapping with the help of a colleague who also owns the AIR. And sadly, nothing much has changed. I guess the SXFI effect just doesn't sit well with me. Instead of experiencing the purported expansiveness of sound, I get a strong sense of claustrophobia. The only saving grace is that the headphone is somewhat decent with SXFI turned off.



Same here, I bought the SXFI amp in January, _absolutely _hated the SXFI effect (too much reverb, bathroom sound, etc), but I use the amp (SXFI off) in combination with WavesNX and am very satisfied. The sound quality of WavesNX is simply great: transparent and clear...


----------



## Cevisi

FLIR said:


> Same here, I bought the SXFI amp in January, _absolutely _hated the SXFI effect (too much reverb, bathroom sound, etc), but I use the amp (SXFI off) in combination with WavesNX and am very satisfied. The sound quality of WavesNX is simply great: transparent and clear...


How did you get waves nx and sxfi amp work toghether i just can activat waves nx tru 3.5 directly on my laptop


----------



## x7007

FLIR said:


> Same here, I bought the SXFI amp in January, _absolutely _hated the SXFI effect (too much reverb, bathroom sound, etc), but I use the amp (SXFI off) in combination with WavesNX and am very satisfied. The sound quality of WavesNX is simply great: transparent and clear...



for me it's perfect, in movies truehd dts MA , flax songs,games.  comparing to on and disable is something impossible to think I can do without  it sounds like real 7. 1 speakers  and the sound coming from 7.1 speakers in headphone   it sound like that because it sound like it's 7.1 outside  ur head, in ur room.  that's what it meant to do


----------



## FLIR

Cevisi said:


> How did you get waves nx and sxfi amp work toghether i just can activat waves nx tru 3.5 directly on my laptop



The Waves NX app lets you choose the "Output Device" (in "Settings"), I just select "SXFI amp" and thats it...


----------



## FLIR

x7007 said:


> for me it's perfect, in movies truehd dts MA , flax songs,games.  comparing to on and disable is something impossible to think I can do without  it sounds like real 7. 1 speakers  and the sound coming from 7.1 speakers in headphone   it sound like that because it sound like it's 7.1 outside  ur head, in ur room.  that's what it meant to do



I also get the "out of your head effect" with SXFI, but there is too much reverb for my taste...


----------



## illram

I find the reverb too much for movies and music but I find it acceptable in the first person shooter games I play, mostly because the positional cues are just so accurate and precise that I can overlook the reverb.

For whatever reason I definitely do get used to the reverb if I leave it on long enough, but I just don't like it enough initially that I don't want to get used to it.

I am curious to see if the new firmware that I can't seem to get on the device makes the reverb go down a peg.


----------



## Radical_53

In FPS it always felt like clipping or distortion. 

The combination of ZXR and my headphones (Ultrasone HFI 780) already has very nice positional audio (both heading and height) and doesn't feel like everything was "in your head".
They'll surely update their list with more headphones and improve the ear/head scanning in the future.


----------



## x7007

New firmware 140.07
you can update now using the SXFI Console app from windows .


----------



## Cevisi

Any noticeable changes ?


----------



## x7007

Cevisi said:


> Any noticeable changes ?


going home back from work  I did the update through TeamViewer.  I'll update when I am home


----------



## x7007 (Apr 23, 2019)

Still Hear perfect 

don't know if better , but there is maybe more bass , I am not sure.

and a bit more separation

I am using 800s  headphones  so I also use +2 on the bass EQ .  it gives me enough bass overall .

But it seems this +2  has more bass  without blowing it out




My guesses and hearing are correct,  my friend also just updated from 1.32 and and hear exactly the same differences .


----------



## Cevisi

x7007 said:


> Still Hear perfect
> 
> don't know if better , but there is maybe more bass , I am not sure.
> 
> ...


More bass ? Ok there wad enough bass for my taste but i will test out when i get home


----------



## Moebiushaydn

x7007 said:


> for me it's perfect, in movies truehd dts MA , flax songs,games.  comparing to on and disable is something impossible to think I can do without  it sounds like real 7. 1 speakers  and the sound coming from 7.1 speakers in headphone   it sound like that because it sound like it's 7.1 outside  ur head, in ur room.  that's what it meant to do



The Out Of Your Head effect is what I crave, but I’m not experiencing any of it. Ironically, turning SXFI off does a better job. Have reached out to the Creative folks to see if they can help with my head mapping because there’s something I’m doing wrong, based on the stellar reviews I’m seeing here.


----------



## pokerlife

How do you update in windows.. Mine says its up to date and its Version: 3.3.59.0       I click check for update and it  says i have latest version here in USA


----------



## x7007

pokerlife said:


> How do you update in windows.. Mine says its up to date and its Version: 3.3.59.0       I click check for update and it  says i have latest version here in USA



go to the firmware tab  above on the top


----------



## pokerlife

x7007 said:


> go to the firmware tab  above on the top


Is there any way to roll it back in case i dont like the update?  Im pretty happy with how it already sounds


----------



## x7007

pokerlife said:


> Is there any way to roll it back in case i dont like the update?  Im pretty happy with how it already sounds


not that I know..  

but there is no way the firmware will make it sound worse.  the update it to be better . anyway my friend is like you, and then he updated and he's happy


----------



## stavros.m

I am so on the fence of getting the amp for purely gaming not competitive game i prefer more of the fun sound and occasionally watching a tv episode. I am currently trying dolby atmos for headphones how does it compare. Also thinking of getting the mobius headset.


----------



## Cevisi

stavros.m said:


> I am so on the fence of getting the amp for purely gaming not competitive game i prefer more of the fun sound and occasionally watching a tv episode. I am currently trying dolby atmos for headphones how does it compare. Also thinking of getting the mobius headset.


I love itbfor gaming i buy it just for gaming too but now i use it whit sxfi off for music on my phone too

Games sound natural and real you whitout its like there is somthing in central of you left and right and whit sxfi its like front above ceter left above inbetween there is somthing in you back its very nice for gaming


----------



## x7007

Guys,, after the firmware update from SXFI Control  do you have     this 2 device in the device manager that keep coming every shut down after removing them ??   restart doesn't bring them back , but only shutdown .


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Apr 25, 2019)

Will have to give this another try soon again if things have improved with couple of firmware updates, mine has been sitting on the shelf since I got it and gave it some testing. For me the sound quality with SXFI turned on was the biggest letdown, it had too much of a negative impact on sound quality (muddy bass and lacking 10kHz+ presence so bad the frequencies sounded like they were almost deleted completely) that whatever positive aspects it tried to bring didn't outwin the negative sound quality hit. Waves Nx software solution for example brought a noticeable less negative hit.

But then again I belong to the odd exception that adores recent Realtek onboard soundchips (1150 and more importantly 1220 due better isolation on the PCB so it's free of noise from other components) for the specific reason I haven't been able to find another DAC which gives me equally "around-the-head" / wide&deep soundstaging out of box when using 5.1 speaker setting without any hints of a "processed sound" like all these various surround algorithms tends to add. The SFXI chip sounds I'd say "reasonable" (somewhat on the crisp side of neutral) with SFXI turned off but there's a big difference in sound staging between the two, the Realtek simply provides me a much more natural more clear soundstaging, it's more out-of-the-head sounding especially when 5.1 speakers are used but with the Creative DAC it's significantly more boxed sounding, like there's no comparison and it doesn't matter how I configure speaker settings either. But the same can be also said with for example my ZXR and STX II, I simply prefer how Realtek does the soundstaging that seems to do it in some unique way in the drivers somehow in regards to how it handles the HRTF for 5.1/7.1 speaker settings (I slightly prefer 5.1 over 7.1). Best explained it sounds more like sitting in a concert hall but without added reverb in comparison to a living room listening experience.


----------



## Moebiushaydn

RPGWiZaRD said:


> Will have to give this another try soon again if things have improved with couple of firmware updates, mine has been sitting on the shelf since I got it and gave it some testing. For me the sound quality with SXFI turned on was the biggest letdown, it had too much of a negative impact on sound quality (muddy bass and lacking 10kHz+ presence so bad the frequencies sounded like they were almost deleted completely) that whatever positive aspects it tried to bring didn't outwin the negative sound quality hit. Waves Nx software solution for example brought a noticeable less negative hit.
> 
> But then again I belong to the odd exception that adores recent Realtek onboard soundchips (1150 and more importantly 1220 due better isolation on the PCB so it's free of noise from other components) for the specific reason I haven't been able to find another DAC which gives me equally "around-the-head" / wide&deep soundstaging out of box when using 5.1 speaker setting without any hints of a "processed sound" like all these various surround algorithms tends to add. The SFXI chip sounds I'd say "reasonable" (somewhat on the crisp side of neutral) with SFXI turned off but there's a big difference in sound staging between the two, the Realtek simply provides me a much more natural more clear soundstaging, it's more out-of-the-head sounding especially when 5.1 speakers are used but with the Creative DAC it's significantly more boxed sounding, like there's no comparison and it doesn't matter how I configure speaker settings either. But the same can be also said with for example my ZXR and STX II, I simply prefer how Realtek does the soundstaging that seems to do it in some unique way in the drivers somehow in regards to how it handles the HRTF for 5.1/7.1 speaker settings (I slightly prefer 5.1 over 7.1). Best explained it sounds more like sitting in a concert hall but without added reverb in comparison to a living room listening experience.



This has been my experience with SXFI as well. After three rounds of head mapping with no discernible difference in quality, I’ve come to accept that the SXFI signature isn’t for me. Still unlistenable with the effect turned on, and with zero out-of-your-head benefits to boot. Am scratching my head as to how it has garnered so many accolades...


----------



## eliwankenobi

RPGWiZaRD said:


> Will have to give this another try soon again if things have improved with couple of firmware updates, mine has been sitting on the shelf since I got it and gave it some testing. For me the sound quality with SXFI turned on was the biggest letdown, it had too much of a negative impact on sound quality (muddy bass and lacking 10kHz+ presence so bad the frequencies sounded like they were almost deleted completely) that whatever positive aspects it tried to bring didn't outwin the negative sound quality hit. Waves Nx software solution for example brought a noticeable less negative hit.
> 
> But then again I belong to the odd exception that adores recent Realtek onboard soundchips (1150 and more importantly 1220 due better isolation on the PCB so it's free of noise from other components) for the specific reason I haven't been able to find another DAC which gives me equally "around-the-head" / wide&deep soundstaging out of box when using 5.1 speaker setting without any hints of a "processed sound" like all these various surround algorithms tends to add. The SFXI chip sounds I'd say "reasonable" (somewhat on the crisp side of neutral) with SFXI turned off but there's a big difference in sound staging between the two, the Realtek simply provides me a much more natural more clear soundstaging, it's more out-of-the-head sounding especially when 5.1 speakers are used but with the Creative DAC it's significantly more boxed sounding, like there's no comparison and it doesn't matter how I configure speaker settings either. But the same can be also said with for example my ZXR and STX II, I simply prefer how Realtek does the soundstaging that seems to do it in some unique way in the drivers somehow in regards to how it handles the HRTF for 5.1/7.1 speaker settings (I slightly prefer 5.1 over 7.1). Best explained it sounds more like sitting in a concert hall but without added reverb in comparison to a living room listening experience.





Moebiushaydn said:


> This has been my experience with SXFI as well. After three rounds of head mapping with no discernible difference in quality, I’ve come to accept that the SXFI signature isn’t for me. Still unlistenable with the effect turned on, and with zero out-of-your-head benefits to boot. Am scratching my head as to how it has garnered so many accolades...



I would get in contact with Creative. As this might mean that the calculated HRTF based on your pictures needs some working on...It's all about the HRTF thing. 

My goal is they would come up with in-ear microphones so we can then send the data to Creative for them to create HRTF based on the pictures AND measurements. Then add headtracking as well!  

The shortcoming is that in doing measurements.. you measure the room and depending on how good the room is and the sound system used, your HRTF would be based on that. Perhaps adding capturing your hrtf using over-ear headphones on top of the mics?  to help capture your ear's impulse response and work with that in addition to the picture?  Just rambling here.

If they come up with these, the SXFI tech could be so much better, and it wouldn't necessarily mean to re-do all the hardware as this all pertains to making the HRTF. Once that is done, it's just a matter of sending the profile to the SXFI device..


----------



## Moebiushaydn

eliwankenobi said:


> I would get in contact with Creative. As this might mean that the calculated HRTF based on your pictures needs some working on...It's all about the HRTF thing.
> 
> My goal is they would come up with in-ear microphones so we can then send the data to Creative for them to create HRTF based on the pictures AND measurements. Then add headtracking as well!
> 
> ...



Thanks—yes, I’ve reached out to them to enquire if they can assist with my head mapping. No response as yet, but I remain hopeful.


----------



## Cevisi

Moebiushaydn said:


> This has been my experience with SXFI as well. After three rounds of head mapping with no discernible difference in quality, I’ve come to accept that the SXFI signature isn’t for me. Still unlistenable with the effect turned on, and with zero out-of-your-head benefits to boot. Am scratching my head as to how it has garnered so many accolades...


In my head mappings there are big changes


----------



## eliwankenobi

Yeah, Creative needs to work on improving their photo based HRTF calculations.... Funny thing is that YEARS ago! on the Home Theater Geeks Podcast (RIP) Scott Wilkinson interviewed David Chesky (Chesky Records) right about when Binaural+ recordings where starting to be released on HDTracks and he specifically said "In the future it's all gonna be easy, you just take a picture of your ear and they calculate the HRTF and they are working on it now"..... The future is here now. This is what got me excited to for this thing. Now Creative needs to improve it!


----------



## Cevisi

eliwankenobi said:


> Yeah, Creative needs to work on improving their photo based HRTF calculations.... Funny thing is that YEARS ago! on the Home Theater Geeks Podcast (RIP) Scott Wilkinson interviewed David Chesky (Chesky Records) right about when Binaural+ recordings where starting to be released on HDTracks and he specifically said "In the future it's all gonna be easy, you just take a picture of your ear and they calculate the HRTF and they are working on it now"..... The future is here now. This is what got me excited to for this thing. Now Creative needs to improve it!


Its work nice for me the setting for my friends sound for me not so gooe like the settings with my ear


----------



## Falkentyne

RPGWiZaRD said:


> Will have to give this another try soon again if things have improved with couple of firmware updates, mine has been sitting on the shelf since I got it and gave it some testing. For me the sound quality with SXFI turned on was the biggest letdown, it had too much of a negative impact on sound quality (muddy bass and lacking 10kHz+ presence so bad the frequencies sounded like they were almost deleted completely) that whatever positive aspects it tried to bring didn't outwin the negative sound quality hit. Waves Nx software solution for example brought a noticeable less negative hit.
> 
> But then again I belong to the odd exception that adores recent Realtek onboard soundchips (1150 and more importantly 1220 due better isolation on the PCB so it's free of noise from other components) for the specific reason I haven't been able to find another DAC which gives me equally "around-the-head" / wide&deep soundstaging out of box when using 5.1 speaker setting without any hints of a "processed sound" like all these various surround algorithms tends to add. The SFXI chip sounds I'd say "reasonable" (somewhat on the crisp side of neutral) with SFXI turned off but there's a big difference in sound staging between the two, the Realtek simply provides me a much more natural more clear soundstaging, it's more out-of-the-head sounding especially when 5.1 speakers are used but with the Creative DAC it's significantly more boxed sounding, like there's no comparison and it doesn't matter how I configure speaker settings either. But the same can be also said with for example my ZXR and STX II, I simply prefer how Realtek does the soundstaging that seems to do it in some unique way in the drivers somehow in regards to how it handles the HRTF for 5.1/7.1 speaker settings (I slightly prefer 5.1 over 7.1). Best explained it sounds more like sitting in a concert hall but without added reverb in comparison to a living room listening experience.



I wss in communication with Creative extensively about the 10 khz sine issue for many weeks and after several exchanges with engineers, we found that its working properly.  I verified this with my 5.1 Klipsch setup.  (I am just a poor gamer on a fixed income, keep this in mind--I do not have access to super expensive equipment like some of you guys do, so please no comments about people with $5,000+ hi-fi systems--that's not helping; your target is the Smyth Realiser A16).  The SFXI is made to recreate a speaker surround sound room, not headphones.  If you do the 10 khz test on regular satellite surround speakers, when sitting at -normal- distance from the speakers, you will also hear nothing distinct until unsafe volume levels (or volumes that can get you arrested in an apartment for normal sound playback).  The only way you will hear anything otherwise is if you put your ears right next to your speakers, and you don't do that with 5.1 setups.  The X-fi is recreating this perfectly.  The problem is, with regular headphones or X-Fi "off", yes, of course you hear it perfectly (10khz+), because there you are going right back to speaker next to your ear mode.  The GSX-1000 does this also-the directional cues are there, but it still sounds on top of your head rather than out of it (like surround speakers or x-fi on does).  If you put the X-FI on khz test at volume 60+, then yes you can then hear it, as that's unsafe listening levels, just like the surround speakers.  Creative asked me to verify this test and I verified that they are correct.


----------



## Voodooman (Apr 25, 2019)

I just got mine today.
I do not consider myself a die-hard audiophile, I just want to hear my MP3s and FLACs reasonably well, that's why use an LG G6 handset and a set of Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 Ohms.
First off, The Aurvana SE included in the bundle are not very bad. I also tried a pair of Nokia by Monster and the Aurvana is much brighter, although a little weaker. Beyerdynamics do sound better than both.
Now, about the Amp. At first I used it simply as an amp and, compared to the quad DAC of the G6, is much more powerful, G6's amp is not even close. When I turn X-Fi on, the sound is completely different. I'm not sure it's better all the time, some songs benefit from it, some lose. The thing is that it can be very fun sometimes, Hans Zimmer's Live at Prague opening medley sounds just great.
I do not remember very well, but I have the feeling that I could achieve similar results with Viper4Android, back then, when I had a rooted Galaxy Note 4. But phone rooting is getting less and less necessary and for me it's not worth the fuss anymore, so these extra effects are nice to have.
Bottom line, I'm glad I got it. The amp alone is really good and I will definitely need it when I'll buy new phone that won't have a good DAC like LG's. As fot the X-Fi, it surely deserves to be turned on at least once in every song, just to hear how it sounds. I just got a feeling that this little thing really drains my phone's battery.


----------



## illram

Had a bizarre issue recently with the X-Fi on an iPad Pro 2018 (the model with a USB-C out). When playing a downloaded movie, it would just randomly hang, like it was buffering. It would refuse to play and restarting would only let it play up to a different seemingly random spot where it would also hang. Unplugging it and using any other headset made it work.


----------



## Paradigm

whazzup said:


> I don't think he meant that there's little impact. Quoting his words below (and I do agree):
> 
> 
> If you have the device and liked it, great!
> ...



Curious about your experience with SuperXfi in comparison to OOYH since I have been using the Fong Audio for many years now with my HD650's. I just learned about this Creative gimmick a few days ago. While I haven't tried it, I must admit I am very skeptical considering it comes from creative. Oh and I have been using a Titanium HD for my PC media/gaming since it's release and only stopped using it in the last year since creative refused to update drivers for full compatibility in Windows 10's latest builds.


----------



## eliwankenobi

For me, the more I use the Sxfi, the more I like it. The surround effects I'm getting from SXFI are more convincing, especially on the side and back surrounds. I find it also more natural now that I am used to it. If I disable it, I feel everything collapsing right next to my ears, even with the reverb and all, which I don't think about it anymore. It has actually helped me localize things better in games like APEX LEGENDS and Quake Champions. 

I feel like when going from an OK pair of headphones to something very high end, it not always will feel as an instantaneous falling in love to the new headphone, but once you get used to it and you try to go back to your old ones and you start noticing all the things that you are missing. It sort of feels like that.

I really like HeSuVi. It is a very flexible application and I've been using it for some time before getting the SXfi. I would love to be able to import my HRTF from the SXFI into HeSuVi and free myself to use my nicer Pulse Infinity DAC that also has a very nice and balanced headphone amp. 

But I find that the SXfi is the closest thing I've seen so far that approaches what Smyth Research is doing with the Realiser. We now know that it is possible to measure your ears and create a HRTF that would much more effective (even though properly done can be cumbersome) than HRTFs based on pictures, and I would love for Creative to have to offer an ear measurement kit and if I were to have my way,  head-tracking capabilites. That would technically put the SXFI on par with the Smyth A8 and it would still be WAY more affordable. But still as it is, the Sxfi AMP is an awesome little gadget...


----------



## Zenvota

eliwankenobi said:


> But I find that the SXfi is the closest thing I've seen so far that approaches what Smyth Research is doing with the Realiser.


O.o over OOYH which uses measurements taken using a Realiser A8?


----------



## Falkentyne

Zenvota said:


> O.o over OOYH which uses measurements taken using a Realiser A8?



OOYH adds a great deal of sound latency.  This has already been shown (and mentioned here) and many professional, semipro or simply competitive gamers don't want extra latency in anything, even if it doesn't affect them like input or screen latency does..
People already freak out about 4ms just on their mice, in the high end.


----------



## Zenvota

Falkentyne said:


> OOYH adds a great deal of sound latency.  This has already been shown (and mentioned here) and many professional, semipro or simply competitive gamers don't want extra latency in anything, even if it doesn't affect them like input or screen latency does..
> People already freak out about 4ms just on their mice, in the high end.



What?  The comment was about approximating the Realisers.  You're right... I wouldn't use OOYH for competitive gaming, but it's just not an appropriate response =/



eliwankenobi said:


> SXfi is the closest thing I've seen so far that approaches what Smyth Research is doing with the Realiser



I get it, that's in relation to SXFIs ear mapping feature, but it's still not an accurate statement, especially when one program uses a Realisers measurements.  SXFIs base HRTFs are all modeled and the ear mapping attempts to make adjustments based on sample data, but who's to say if any of that is even remotely accurate, as there's no actual in ear measurements taking place, no compensation for ear canal, channel balance, etc..  Of course having some customization is better than having none, but the key feature of the Realisers and OOYH is the measured rooms reflections making headphones sound more like loudspeakers in a room then providing low latency for competitive gaming.  And OOYH still puts channels in the correct location its not like the rear left channel is in the side right position just because its someone elses head that was measured.  That mostly accounts for smaller 5db colorations in the frequency response.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Zenvota said:


> O.o over OOYH which uses measurements taken using a Realiser A8?



I wasn’t aware you could import ear measurements into OOYH.  The thing would be getting access to someone who has the A8 (A16?)


----------



## Drog

I've ordered this amp and need a pair of headphones to go with it.  I'm leaning towards the Massdrop x AKG K7XX or AudioQuest Nighthawk Carbon (I think the Nighthawks are in the lead though).  Which would be a better fit for SXFI effects?  I am open to other suggestions in the price range.


----------



## Cevisi

Drog said:


> I've ordered this amp and need a pair of headphones to go with it.  I'm leaning towards the Massdrop x AKG K7XX or AudioQuest Nighthawk Carbon (I think the Nighthawks are in the lead though).  Which would be a better fit for SXFI effects?  I am open to other suggestions in the price range.


----------



## Cevisi

Drog said:


> I've ordered this amp and need a pair of headphones to go with it.  I'm leaning towards the Massdrop x AKG K7XX or AudioQuest Nighthawk Carbon (I think the Nighthawks are in the lead though).  Which would be a better fit for SXFI effects?  I am open to other suggestions in the price range.


Better get one whit pre set


----------



## Zenvota

Drog said:


> I've ordered this amp and need a pair of headphones to go with it.  I'm leaning towards the Massdrop x AKG K7XX or AudioQuest Nighthawk Carbon (I think the Nighthawks are in the lead though).  Which would be a better fit for SXFI effects?  I am open to other suggestions in the price range.



Stick to planar magnetics when using sxfi or any other binaural renderer.  Hifiman HE-400i / Massdrop Hifiman HE-4XX


----------



## Cevisi

Zenvota said:


> Stick to planar magnetics when using sxfi or any other binaural renderer.  Hifiman HE-400i / Massdrop Hifiman HE-4XX


Yes and it got a preset too


----------



## Drog

Zenvota said:


> Stick to planar magnetics when using sxfi or any other binaural renderer.  Hifiman HE-400i / Massdrop Hifiman HE-4XX



Why are planar magnetic headphones better for binaural renderers?


----------



## Zenvota

Drog said:


> Why are planar magnetic headphones better for binaural renderers?



The transducers are more responsive and able to better render the additional information of the binaural stereo signal.  I love my hd650s, theyre fantastic smooth detailed headphones with normal stereo music, but they sound like crap with ooyh compared to the planars/electrostats I have, whereas I probably prefer the hd650s with normal stereo music.  Especially with lossless 7.1 surround, its a ton of information for 2 headphone drivers to attempt to play, and most dynamics cant keep up until you have special drivers like the hd800s ring radiator or utopias beryllium diaphragm.


----------



## Drog

Zenvota said:


> The transducers are more responsive and able to better render the additional information of the binaural stereo signal.  I love my hd650s, theyre fantastic smooth detailed headphones with normal stereo music, but they sound like **** with ooyh compared to the planars/electrostats I have, whereas I probably prefer the hd650s with normal stereo music.  Especially with lossless 7.1 surround, its a ton of information for 2 headphone drivers to attempt to play, and most dynamics cant keep up until you have special drivers like the hd800s ring radiator or utopias beryllium diaphragm.



Thank's for the information.  Planar magnetics it is.


----------



## jaakkopasanen

Zenvota said:


> The transducers are more responsive and able to better render the additional information of the binaural stereo signal.  I love my hd650s, theyre fantastic smooth detailed headphones with normal stereo music, but they sound like **** with ooyh compared to the planars/electrostats I have, whereas I probably prefer the hd650s with normal stereo music.  Especially with lossless 7.1 surround, its a ton of information for 2 headphone drivers to attempt to play, and most dynamics cant keep up until you have special drivers like the hd800s ring radiator or utopias beryllium diaphragm.



This is an oversimplification of the matter. In the end the technology doesn't matter as much as the actual implementation does. Both planar magnetics and moving coil headphones can be made good or bad. I have Sennheiser HD 800 which I use for binaural rendering and it is amazing for the job while being a moving coil (dynamic) headphone. I don't know what makes a headphone suitable for binaural rendering even though I'm working on a HRIR measurement software myself. I have tried HiFiMAN HE400S and Sennheiser HD 518 and there wasn't really any big difference between the two. Maybe a good sound stage and imaging are desired attributes but this is just a guess. HD 650 is known to have very small sound stage.


----------



## Zenvota

jaakkopasanen said:


> I don't know what makes a headphone suitable for binaural rendering


I do. First and foremost, fast, responsive transducers, planar magnetics like the he400i, electrostats like the stax sr207, dynamics like the hd800. Next would be driver performance and enclosure design, a lack of ringing, resonance, a smooth response. Then for better externalization deep angled velour pads like the dekoni lcd velour, open backed enclosures, high pinna interaction, a planar waveform(like the hd800).



jaakkopasanen said:


> I have tried HiFiMAN HE400S and Sennheiser HD 518 and there wasn't really any big difference between the two.


(ง'̀-'́)ง
I could see that if you're using hesuvi.
ˁ⁽͑˙˚̀ˆ̇˚́˙⁾̉ˀ


----------



## jaakkopasanen

Zenvota said:


> I do. First and foremost, fast, responsive transducers, planar magnetics like the he400i, electrostats like the stax sr207, dynamics like the hd800. Next would be driver performance and enclosure design, a lack of ringing, resonance, a smooth response. Then for better externalization deep angled velour pads like the dekoni lcd velour, open backed enclosures, high pinna interaction, a planar waveform(like the hd800).
> 
> 
> (ง'̀-'́)ง
> ...



Fast and responsive transducers are obviously good for headphones regardless of the use case. Same goes for lack of ringing, resonance and smooth response. But are these specific to binaural rendering? Sure it would be easy to think that there is more information that the transducers need to reproduce when there are multiple channels being played through them but this of course depends on the source material. In movies the center channel doesn't really contain information that wouldn't be in the front left and front right channels if it didn't exist and side and rear channels mostly contain ambient sound which are not rich in detail.

Angled pads, open back enclosure, pinna interaction and planar waveform might be things that have an effect on localization with binaural rendering although I would be interested to read some science behind this. In my experience very convincing localization and externalization can be achieved with affordable headphones like HD 518. Convincing to a point where I often find myself checking if I'm actually listening to headphones or the speakers in front of me because I cannot tell from the sound. However I have to confess that I tested these headphones with acoustically personalized HRIR measured with ear canal blocking microphones and I also do headphone frequency response compensation with the same mics in place.

Headphone compensation might be the important thing here because Super X-Fi doesn't have it and therefore it cannot compensate for variations in frequency response between individual headphone units. For these kind of use cases headphones with tight manufacturing tolerances and good consistency are clearly preferred. Even more important might be transducer matching because if the left and right side transducers are very different and there isn't compensation for this then the localization is not going to work as well.

I don't see how HeSuVi would be a problem. It uses EqualizerAPO under the hood and EqualizerAPO's convolution implementation is as good as any. If your comment was really aimed towards the HRIRs that ship with HeSuVi then I agree. Not having any form of personalization is quite the blocker for plausible localization. I have found only one HRIR which isn't personalized for me and can do decent frontal localization. But HeSuVi with acoustically personalized HRIR is one hell of a thing.


----------



## Zenvota

jaakkopasanen said:


> Fast and responsive transducers are obviously good for headphones regardless of the use case. Same goes for lack of ringing, resonance and smooth response. But are these specific to binaural rendering?


Id say yes, with binaural rendering objective performance is most important, as these traits aren't necessarily even desired for normal headphone listening. Some like grados boosted distorted treble, some like beyerdynamics ringing/resonance, some like vmoda boomy out of phase bass, but any of those headphones provide a less than desirable experience when using hrtf convolution and especially prir measured from loudspeakers.



jaakkopasanen said:


> Sure it would be easy to think that there is more information that the transducers need to reproduce when there are multiple channels being played through them but this of course depends on the source material. In movies the center channel doesn't really contain information that wouldn't be in the front left and front right channels if it didn't exist and side and rear channels mostly contain ambient sound which are not rich in detail.


There is definitely a substantial amount of additional information even when just listening to stereo music, the binaural rendering functions similar to crossfeed adding left channel information to the right channel, in addition to time and domain processing. And then adding the reverb to every single sample, imagine the size of a lossless 7.1 mix with a 14mb/s bitrate.



jaakkopasanen said:


> Angled pads, open back enclosure, pinna interaction and planar waveform might be things that have an effect on localization with binaural rendering although I would be interested to read some science behind this.


I dont think this is true for localization as much as externalization. Ive tried a fairly wide range of headphones with OOYH, from in ears to the EL8s and the staging ability of the headphones has a large effect on externalization. rtings does soundstage meaurements that can actually be rather interesting and insightful and correlates well with my experiences with virtual speaker locations perceived as further away. Localization would be more tied into imaging, for headphones, this would be driver performance(seen in 300hz square waves and impulse responses) and smooth treble.

Heres a good example of smoothed treble, the dekoni lcd velour pads on a pair of audeze lcd2c vs the stock pleather pads.

 



jaakkopasanen said:


> In my experience very convincing localization and externalization can be achieved with affordable headphones like HD 518. Convincing to a point where I often find myself checking if I'm actually listening to headphones or the speakers in front of me because I cannot tell from the sound. However I have to confess that I tested these headphones with acoustically personalized HRIR measured with ear canal blocking microphones and I also do headphone frequency response compensation with the same mics in place.


With personal measurements yes you should get good externalization, thats how the sxfi was demod originally wasnt it? Aside from the headphones, Ive gotten the best externalization using the prir presets with OOYH compared to anything else, even without being personalized measurements, and localization in a 7.1 mix is excellent, the most I've found I had to adjust is channel balance, which could either be due to my head or the measured head.



jaakkopasanen said:


> Headphone compensation might be the important thing here because Super X-Fi doesn't have it and therefore it cannot compensate for variations in frequency response between individual headphone units. For these kind of use cases headphones with tight manufacturing tolerances and good consistency are clearly preferred. Even more important might be transducer matching because if the left and right side transducers are very different and there isn't compensation for this then the localization is not going to work as well.


Yes being able to perfectly compensate each channel individually would be ideal, but simply flattening out the uncompensated frequency response of the headphones and even equalizing any very noticeable colorations when say playing back a sweep with sxfi or ooyh running, will provide a much more enjoyable experience.



jaakkopasanen said:


> good for headphones regardless of the use case.


Back to this, as you said the attributes are beneficial for headphones regardless of the use case, this is especially true for hardware and why sxfi really needs to provide a software only option. The differences is externalization, naturalness(especially with a Realiser or OOYHs measured presets), and fidelity are astounding as better equipment is able to better render the increased detail, and that detail being the key to the externalization i.e. room reflections. Using a usb dongle or the motherboards builtin audio makes these binaural renderers sound like a neat effect, theyre not able to render the detail, slow circuits feedback delay etc and the information required to truly hear whats being rendered is lost forever. Using a unit like the audio gd nfb11, with it's discrete dc coupled class a no feedback current signal amplifiers, ultra regulated, ultra fast, short signal path, turns that neat effect into a large and full image. Adding conditioning devices like a topaz isolation transformer for ac noise, and an uptone iso regen for usb isolation and signal integrity is much more noticeable when using OOYH, taking that large full image, which can actually be fatiguing with certain material do the massive amount of extra information, and yielding ultra clean ultra detailed non fatiguing sound. Take for instance the dc power cable between the iso regen and its power supply, the wide current draw of digital signals creates a voltage across the inductance of the cable which creates noise, this noise can't be dealt with by the devices regulators, and you alleviate it by using low inductance quadrapole(star quad cabling). Thats just 1 layer of noise that propgates through a system, common/traverse ac line noise, noise from smps leakage currents, phy noise, etc. And cramming a whole bunch of feedback into a transistor amplifier just distorts transients for the sake of great distortion, signal to noise, and frequency response measurements, yay flat to 80khz but etched and dull sounding. Moving up from there to something like audio gds d27 with full balanced drive takes that large and full clean image and makes it incredibly lifelike and natural sounding. Its shocking how much more speakerlike even OOYHs genelec preset sounds on the nfb7 compared tocthe nfb11. I'm sure I've lost 99% of you at this point but I assure you, no foolies.
ε-(´・｀) ﾌ

All my comparisons are done with complex movie scenes like the ready player one race, fast complex death and black metal like anata and nile, or high quality recordings of solo instruments or 5.1 orchestral peices.  This kind of material played through OOYH makes differences in components easily identifiable, differences that I dont think I'd be as likely to hear with normal stereo headphone listening.



jaakkopasanen said:


> I don't see how HeSuVi would be a problem. It uses EqualizerAPO under the hood and EqualizerAPO's convolution implementation is as good as any. If your comment was really aimed towards the HRIRs that ship with HeSuVi then I agree. Not having any form of personalization is quite the blocker for plausible localization. I have found only one HRIR which isn't personalized for me and can do decent frontal localization. But HeSuVi with acoustically personalized HRIR is one hell of a thing.


Im not sure what it is, testing the ooyh genelec preset on hesuvi vs using ooyh sounds terrible, my first guess would be the hrir, since its measured from ooyhs output and not the actual original prir wave file. I just wanted to do my emoticon joke... but truthfully how you couldn't hear a difference between the hd518 and he400i is beyond me and leads me to believe you're not experiencing the full potential of binaural rendering.

I disagree that personalization is mandatory for localization. I think moreso for correcting colorations of the hrtf. And modeled hrtf convolution yields just fine localization, its just not that externalized, it takes at a minimum some kind of first reflection finite impulse response to get the virtualization out of your head, and personal room impulse responses to get it out into the room with any sort of fidelity(waves nx 100% room ambience sounds huge but not so great).

So hey not trying to be argumentative, just providing a perspective on all this that's maybe not so common.


----------



## jaakkopasanen

Zenvota said:


> Id say yes, with binaural rendering objective performance is most important, as these traits aren't necessarily even desired for normal headphone listening. Some like grados boosted distorted treble, some like beyerdynamics ringing/resonance, some like vmoda boomy out of phase bass, but any of those headphones provide a less than desirable experience when using hrtf convolution and especially prir measured from loudspeakers.


Ah, yes. Why some people might prefer objectively bad headphones avoids me. But who am I to judge...



Zenvota said:


> With personal measurements yes you should get good externalization, thats how the sxfi was demod originally wasnt it? Aside from the headphones, Ive gotten the best externalization using the prir presets with OOYH compared to anything else, even without being personalized measurements, and localization in a 7.1 mix is excellent, the most I've found I had to adjust is channel balance, which could either be due to my head or the measured head.


The one HRIR I have found which can do good frontal localization was from OOYH too, PBN if I remember correctly. It didn't quite sound right though when it comes to sound signature.



Zenvota said:


> Back to this, as you said the attributes are beneficial for headphones regardless of the use case, this is especially true for hardware and why sxfi really needs to provide a software only option. The differences is externalization, naturalness(especially with a Realiser or OOYHs measured presets), and fidelity are astounding as better equipment is able to better render the increased detail, and that detail being the key to the externalization i.e. room reflections. Using a usb dongle or the motherboards builtin audio makes these binaural renderers sound like a neat effect, theyre not able to render the detail, slow circuits feedback delay etc and the information required to truly hear whats being rendered is lost forever. Using a unit like the audio gd nfb11, with it's discrete dc coupled class a no feedback current signal amplifiers, ultra regulated, ultra fast, short signal path, turns that neat effect into a large and full image. Adding conditioning devices like a topaz isolation transformer for ac noise, and an uptone iso regen for usb isolation and signal integrity is much more noticeable when using OOYH, taking that large full image, which can actually be fatiguing with certain material do the massive amount of extra information, and yielding ultra clean ultra detailed non fatiguing sound. Take for instance the dc power cable between the iso regen and its power supply, the wide current draw of digital signals creates a voltage across the inductance of the cable which creates noise, this noise can't be dealt with by the devices regulators, and you alleviate it by using low inductance quadrapole(star quad cabling). Thats just 1 layer of noise that propgates through a system, common/traverse ac line noise, noise from smps leakage currents, phy noise, etc. And cramming a whole bunch of feedback into a transistor amplifier just distorts transients for the sake of great distortion, signal to noise, and frequency response measurements, yay flat to 80khz but etched and dull sounding. Moving up from there to something like audio gds d27 with full balanced drive takes that large and full clean image and makes it incredibly lifelike and natural sounding. Its shocking how much more speakerlike even OOYHs genelec preset sounds on the nfb7 compared tocthe nfb11. I'm sure I've lost 99% of you at this point but I assure you, no foolies.


You're getting into to a territory where you really should back up these claims with double blind ABX listening tests.



Zenvota said:


> Im not sure what it is, testing the ooyh genelec preset on hesuvi vs using ooyh sounds terrible, my first guess would be the hrir, since its measured from ooyhs output and not the actual original prir wave file. I just wanted to do my emoticon joke... but truthfully how you couldn't hear a difference between the hd518 and he400i is beyond me and leads me to believe you're not experiencing the full potential of binaural rendering.


It's possible that there is something wrong with how the HRIR was captured for HeSuVi. I have HE400S instead of HE400i and the biggest difference was the lack of harshness in HD 518 that I have with HE400S. So I would actually rate HD 518 higher. If by full potential of binaural rendering you mean using ac noise isolation devices and whatnot then I'm definitely not experiencing the full potential 



Zenvota said:


> I disagree that personalization is mandatory for localization. I think moreso for correcting colorations of the hrtf. And modeled hrtf convolution yields just fine localization, its just not that externalized, it takes at a minimum some kind of first reflection finite impulse response to get the virtualization out of your head, and personal room impulse responses to get it out into the room with any sort of fidelity(waves nx 100% room ambience sounds huge but not so great).


Sure you can have localization even without any binaural rendering but to get localization, externalization, sound signature and other aspects correct at the same time personalization is the way to go. Adjusting the equalizer by ear with sine sweeps is personalization as is the modeled HRIR done by Super X-Fi, they're just different ways of doing it.


----------



## Zenvota

jaakkopasanen said:


> You're getting into to a territory where you really should back up these claims with double blind ABX listening tests.


Well considering this is a dbt free forum... but it doesnt matter, the differences are plainly obvious, lofi crap vs scary speakerlike realism.



jaakkopasanen said:


> biggest difference was the lack of harshness in HD 518 that I have with HE400S.


That sounds like a lack of inverse eq?  Especially brighter headphones sound harsher due to the double hrtf in the 2-6khz range.


----------



## jaakkopasanen

Zenvota said:


> That sounds like a lack of inverse eq?  Especially brighter headphones sound harsher due to the double hrtf in the 2-6khz range.


I have applied inverse EQ and even tried to tilt the frequency response a lot darker but to no avail. There is something going on with that headphone that isn't there in the frequency response. Or I'm just imagining things...


----------



## Zenvota

jaakkopasanen said:


> I have applied inverse EQ and even tried to tilt the frequency response a lot darker but to no avail. There is something going on with that headphone that isn't there in the frequency response. Or I'm just imagining things...


ok then, so that's what I would equate to the more responsive planar magnetic drivers revealing the inadequacies of hesuvis rendering and/or the dac/amp being unable to put out a clean image.  Even before modding, my he400is sounded very good with my nfb11s system and OOYH, but the 8-9khz resonance, enclosure resonance, the rear grill were noticeable.  After modding they sound pretty much excellent.  Mods include the dekoni lcd velour pads, melamine fuzzored backwave, sorbothane lined inside of rear cups(i lined the whole inside compared to the picture which is a different headphone), and thin open cell foam and wire frame grill.  There's barely any enclosure resonance now, bass is extended and tight with less variance in seating position due to the large deep ear holes, treble extension is much much smoother, and any higher frequency resonances have been alleviated.  Staging is better, they sound more open and spacious, I'm really happy with how these sound now, so much so that I haven't picked up my sr207s in some time, and I much preferred them before the modding.  

Here's the inverse eq I use with OOYH after modding.
 



Spoiler: Modded HE-400i


----------



## illram (May 4, 2019)

Where are you guys finding streaming content on mobile or tablet devices (android or iOS) that output in 5.1 or 7.1 PCM? I'm not really finding any. iPad seems particularly barren, it looks like you are limited to outputting multichannel audio only via USB/lightning to HDMI dongles.

Even on PC this seems a little hard. Netflix has some, Amazon has none due to DRM. HBO Now says 5.1 but I can't verify it is streaming in it. You guys have any suggestions for streaming content sources in general in multi-channel (tablet or PC)?


----------



## Zenvota

illram said:


> Where are you guys finding streaming content on mobile or tablet devices (android or iOS) that output in 5.1 or 7.1 PCM? I'm not really finding any. iPad seems particularly barren, it looks like you are limited to outputting multichannel audio only via USB/lightning to HDMI dongles.
> 
> Even on PC this seems a little hard. Netflix has some, Amazon has none due to DRM. HBO Now says 5.1 but I can't verify it is streaming in it. You guys have any suggestions for streaming content sources in general in multi-channel (tablet or PC)?


just netflix on the windows app, streamings a crapshoot, its designed for smarttvs and settops, mobiles all stereo and windows support is minimal.


----------



## illram (May 4, 2019)

This is sort of my one big frustration with this device. Its input really limits it as all the content providers want you to use your TV's and set top boxes as you say. I wish it was useful when traveling and watching movies with my iPad for instance. I am eagerly awaiting the SXFI set top box they teased a while ago...


----------



## Zenvota

illram said:


> This is sort of my one big frustration with this device. Its input really limits it as all the content providers want you to use your TV's and set top boxes as you say. I wish it was useful when traveling and watching movies with my iPad for instance. I am eagerly awaiting the SXFI set top box they teased a while ago...


Ya, cable, smarttvs, settops are limited to lossy 5.1 over optical with things like the creative g6, astro mixamp or wireless headphones with bases and decoders, and at that limited to sbx or w.e, its a drag, pc use gets you glorious hifi  surround sound theres no reason it shouldnt exist for less than $4,000 for tv use, big hole in the market.  I make the effort to use a pc for everything and dont stream anything.


----------



## Gorhug (May 5, 2019)

illram said:


> This is sort of my one big frustration with this device. Its input really limits it as all the content providers want you to use your TV's and set top boxes as you say. I wish it was useful when traveling and watching movies with my iPad for instance. I am eagerly awaiting the SXFI set top box they teased a while ago...



I'd like the set top box too and it'd be nice if more services offered multichannel surround sound when streaming on PC. But also, have you tried streaming just the stereo signal to SXFI and listening to it? I streamed on Amazon Prime Video on PC (where it's stereo only) all three seasons of The Expanse and I was perfectly happy with how SXFI rendered the 3D audio space even with just a stereo signal to work with. I've also tried Netflix with it's 5.1 channel audio (Star Trek Discovery and others) and I don't feel the multichannel audio is as dramatic an improvement as one might think and it's more down to just the audio design of each show that SXFI brings out. I know the feeling of looking at 5.1 versus 2 channels and thinking "oh that's a 255% improvement"  but really trying it out and listening to it I'd say 2 channels are enough for everybody!  (Your mileage may vary. Offer may be limited in certain territories and time periods...)


----------



## eliwankenobi

I would love a Sxfi digital box as well. Digital inputs and digital outputs so users can use their preferred DAC/Amps. Also Dolby/DTS decoders.  I would buy that and then keep the sxfi amp for laptop use.


----------



## Cevisi

eliwankenobi said:


> I would love a Sxfi digital box as well. Digital inputs and digital outputs so users can use their preferred DAC/Amps. Also Dolby/DTS decoders.  I would buy that and then keep the sxfi amp for laptop use.


Very nice for playing games and watching films but i keep the sxfi effect off for music


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cevisi said:


> Very nice for playing games and watching films but i keep the sxfi effect off for music


Yes, agree!  most excellent for games and movies.  For music I use my Pulse DAC


----------



## johnn29

Re: ooyh native vs HeSuVi. I've recorded impulses digitally and can't hear any difference between the two. 

I've used the preset on a DT990, WI 1000x, Mobius,  Sony xm3,  and these sleep head band headphones I have. Outside of the bass response I've not heard any real differences if I use EQ. You also get the nice effect of thinking you've left your speakers on in the night with open backs. With ANC ones you obviously know it's not the case

They all sound amazing and present an image outside my head. I had to EQ them to sound darker but when listening back it sounds amazing. And with the Martin Coltrean preset it sounds better than my real speaker setup for music


----------



## Voodooman

I own a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 pro, which are not listed in creative's list in the app. Besides the generic headphones, do you thing that there is a pair in Creative's list that is close to my headset so I could choose it?
And just to let you know, I contacted Creative asking them if they intend to include more headphone models and they replied that they have a really LONG list of requests and they cannot be sure when (and if) will they implement them!..


----------



## eliwankenobi

Precisely my case.  I have HD600 and M40x  and they have profiles for hd650 and M50x ... so far the closest to me have been the m40x with the Aurvana SE profile. Seems both headphones are quite similar in reaponse.   Hd600 with hd650 profile sound weird on the front stage. Still haven’t found a good one for HD600, which a little frustrating given how common they are amongst audiophiles


----------



## Ken Quek

Voodooman said:


> I own a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 pro, which are not listed in creative's list in the app. Besides the generic headphones, do you thing that there is a pair in Creative's list that is close to my headset so I could choose it?
> And just to let you know, I contacted Creative asking them if they intend to include more headphone models and they replied that they have a really LONG list of requests and they cannot be sure when (and if) will they implement them!..



I used the Beyerdynamic DT880 profile with my Monster beats studio for several months before i eventually get the Emu Teak bundle.

Try every of the headphones profile regardless of brands and models to suit your preference.


----------



## Drog

Can this be used as a DAC for a more powerful amp?  I just got it today and while I was surprised how well it did with music (I have not set up 3D yet so just the amp function), I am thinking about getting a desktop amp with more power.


----------



## Zenvota (May 10, 2019)

Drog said:


> Can this be used as a DAC for a more powerful amp?  I just got it today and while I was surprised how well it did with music (I have not set up 3D yet so just the amp function), I am thinking about getting a desktop amp with more power.


ya, best if the amp has very high input impedance.


----------



## Drog

Zenvota said:


> ya, best if the amp has very high input impedance.



I was thinking about getting the xduoo ta-10 or ta-20, but I also want some EQ capabilities and 3D sound processing.

On a side note, I can't believe the SXFI amp isn't compatible with Android TV.


----------



## Zenvota

Drog said:


> I was thinking about getting the xduoo ta-10 or ta-20, but I also want some EQ capabilities and 3D sound processing.
> 
> On a side note, I can't believe the SXFI amp isn't compatible with Android TV.



Those dac/amps have inputs so you can use them with sxfi.  However, I wouldnt necessarily recommend tube amps for binaural stereo.  I prefer ultra fast non feedback transistor amplifiers, they're much more capable at rendering the 3d processing.

You can use any analog graphic/parametric equalizer inbetween the sxfi and the amplifier. 

Is your only source a tv with android tv, or?


----------



## Richter Di

Voodooman said:


> I own a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 pro, which are not listed in creative's list in the app. Besides the generic headphones, do you thing that there is a pair in Creative's list that is close to my headset so I could choose it?
> And just to let you know, I contacted Creative asking them if they intend to include more headphone models and they replied that they have a really LONG list of requests and they cannot be sure when (and if) will they implement them!..



May I suggest you take a look here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-super-x-fi-matches-for-headphones-not-on-the-list.897809/


----------



## justanut

So I’ve had these since they released and usually use them for movies with my current go to Bose QC35ii.. And I was just packing my stuff when I came across my good old Sony MDR EX1000s and decided to give them a go. Wow was I surprised! I used them for music with the SXFI effects turned off - and this little thing drove the EX1000 in ways I’ve not experienced before. Suddenly I’m keen to go back to these earphones again I can’t go past 55% volume without blowing my ear drums.. finding myself tapping my feet to the music again!


----------



## Drog

Zenvota said:


> Those dac/amps have inputs so you can use them with sxfi.  However, I wouldnt necessarily recommend tube amps for binaural stereo.  I prefer ultra fast non feedback transistor amplifiers, they're much more capable at rendering the 3d processing.
> 
> You can use any analog graphic/parametric equalizer inbetween the sxfi and the amplifier.
> 
> Is your only source a tv with android tv, or?



The SXFI amp has a built in EQ.  I have a modest home theater setup with a Shield Android TV console, but this amp would be used more for music.

In the end, it turns out the ta-10 does have bass boost so it may not be an issue after all.

I'm also really stating to dig the SXFI amp with music (without the 3D function), but I wanted to experience my new headphones with more power to see if it made a difference.


----------



## daid1

It Is possible to use this amp with an android dap?


----------



## daid1

daid1 said:


> It Is possible to use this amp with an android dap?


Anyone?


----------



## Drog

daid1 said:


> Anyone?



I think that depends on your Android dap.  I would ask the manufacturer and/or Creative to be sure.


----------



## daid1

Drog said:


> I think that depends on your Android dap.  I would ask the manufacturer and/or Creative to be sure.


Tried to ask to the manufacturer, and the answer was "it is compatible with Android devices" so quite useless 

Someone knows of some cable or some converter micro USB to usb c with angled terminations?


----------



## Drog

Oddly enough, the Aurvana SE headphones that came free with the SXFI amp sound better than the Sundaras with Dirac surround processing on my Monolith THX amp.  I was expecting this to be the case with the SXFI amp but not with surround processing that wasn't tuned for specific headphones.  Perhaps the Sundaras are too revealing for 3D processing?


----------



## sahmen

I'm ordinarily an i-phone user, but I wouldn't mind buying a cheap android phone, to use for the one time facial mapping requirement...  I mean, I would normally consider borrowing a friend's android phone for this, but the friends to whom I am close enough for this type of borrowing, are also iphone users, and I am reluctant to ask any others--with whom i am not that close-- for that kind of favor, so what to do?

What are the most painless and hassle-free ways to get the facial mapping done if one is an iphone user?

Is there an android phone out there that is cheap enough to be worth-considering for such a one-time use?


----------



## mushy168

I believe you can use the iphone app to do the facial mapping, and use a PC to transfer the profile.


----------



## sahmen

Cool.  I did not know they had an iphone app now.  Looks like I've been off the pace a little too long...  And my amp has been sitting idly by unused. he he he

In the app store they only list the xfi air headphones as the compatible device... I am assuming the profile can also be used with the amp quite seamlessly

One question I need to ask about the Super x-fi air...  Do people think it is worth getting if you already have the amp/dongle with several compatible headphones? Also does the sd card on the xfi-air work well for music playback?  i ask, because I do not expect to get audiophile grade music delivery from a device like this, but I could be wrong, and if I am, then I shall be grateful to be set straight...


----------



## Drog

sahmen said:


> Cool.  I did not know they had an iphone app now.  Looks like I've been off the pace a little too long...  And my amp has been sitting idly by unused. he he he
> 
> In the app store they only list the xfi air headphones as the compatible device... I am assuming the profile can also be used with the amp quite seamlessly
> 
> One question I need to ask about the Super x-fi air...  Do people think it is worth getting if you already have the amp/dongle with several compatible headphones? Also does the sd card on the xfi-air work well for music playback?  i ask, because I do not expect to get audiophile grade music delivery from a device like this, but I could be wrong, and if I am, then I shall be grateful to be set straight...



I would guess you could get your ears imaged with the iPhone app but you may not be able to set EQ curves or change the headphone tuning.


----------



## sahmen

Drog said:


> I would guess you could get your ears imaged with the iPhone app but you may not be able to set EQ curves or change the headphone tuning.


Okay, so what's the best options I have got, moving forward?  Get the Super X-fi Air?  Get a cheap prepaid android phone to do the tuning?  As you can see, I am not really up to date on what's happening on this front at all...


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> One question I need to ask about the Super x-fi air...  Do people think it is worth getting if you already have the amp/dongle with several compatible headphones? Also does the sd card on the xfi-air work well for music playback?  i ask, because I do not expect to get audiophile grade music delivery from a device like this, but I could be wrong, and if I am, then I shall be grateful to be set straight...



I have both the dongle and the Air. I like the Air because its wireless. My only gripe is i wish the earpads were soft leather and not fabric. But the sound quality and build quality are both really good especially for the price.  If you get the Air I would strongly suggest getting a BT transmitter as my computer BT was not strong enough to provide a good signal. You might also want to connect it to the Amp for more power and double SXFI to see if you like that sound better. I have no idea about the SD card as I don't use it.


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> One question I need to ask about the Super x-fi air...  Do people think it is worth getting if you already have the amp/dongle with several compatible headphones? Also does the sd card on the xfi-air work well for music playback?  i ask, because I do not expect to get audiophile grade music delivery from a device like this, but I could be wrong, and if I am, then I shall be grateful to be set straight...



I would also suggest you try pairing the Amp with the Audeze Mobius for ultra-out-of-your-head sound experience.


----------



## sahmen

obiwon said:


> I have both the dongle and the Air. I like the Air because its wireless. My only gripe is i wish the earpads were soft leather and not fabric. But the sound quality and build quality are both really good especially for the price.  If you get the Air I would strongly suggest getting a BT transmitter as my computer BT was not strong enough to provide a good signal. You might also want to connect it to the Amp for more power and double SXFI to see if you like that sound better. I have no idea about the SD card as I don't use it.


Well, I wouldn't mind trying the air at all...  I imagine you have used the Air with the dongle as you suggest... If so, how did you like the result?


----------



## sahmen

obiwon said:


> I would also suggest you try pairing the Amp with the Audeze Mobius for ultra-out-of-your-head sound experience.




This is also something I wouldn't mind trying, as long as it will work.  I would typically assume that it wouldn't since it might involve "double-amping," but I confess that this fear of "double-amping" is itself merely a kind of audio-related prejudice I have learnt from conventional audiophile lore about dos and don'ts.


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind trying the air at all...  I imagine you have used the Air with the dongle as you suggest... If so, how did you like the result?



I prefer the air with the dongle.  People complain about the dongle by itself being too echoey.  I have never felt that way and double SXFI is even better to my ears. But I have hated normal headphones and having the sound image inside your skull so maybe I am more picky.


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> This is also something I wouldn't mind trying, as long as it will work.  I would typically assume that it wouldn't since it might involve "double-amping," but I confess that this fear of "double-amping" is itself merely a kind of audio-related prejudice I have learnt from conventional audiophile lore about dos and don'ts.



If you got the cash then I highly recommend it. Its really a freaky sound effect. It project sound behind you VERY well. When you swivel in your chair it sounds like there is a physical speaker 3 feet away behind you. Get it on amazon so if you don'tt like it you can always return it. But I do think Audeze and Creative should collaborate and combine the technology. 1 + 1 > 2.


----------



## sahmen

obiwon said:


> If you got the cash then I highly recommend it. Its really a freaky sound effect. It project sound behind you VERY well. When you swivel in your chair it sounds like there is a physical speaker 3 feet away behind you. Get it on amazon so if you don'tt like it you can always return it. But I do think Audeze and Creative should collaborate and combine the technology. 1 + 1 > 2.



I would get it from Amazon, but if I am not mistaken, they only seem to have the Super X-fi Air C USB headset at the moment, and not the regular super xfi Air.  The creative site also seems to have run out temporarily of the Black Airs, so I have put my name down to be notified when they're back in stock (I normally shy away from gadgets that are colored white because of the possibility that they might become easily discolored over the long haul)


----------



## obiwon

sahmen said:


> I would get it from Amazon, but if I am not mistaken, they only seem to have the Super X-fi Air C USB headset at the moment, and not the regular super xfi Air.  The creative site also seems to have run out temporarily of the Black Airs, so I have put my name down to be notified when they're back in stock (I normally shy away from gadgets that are colored white because of the possibility that they might become easily discolored over the long haul)



I meant get the Audeze Mobius from Amazon.


----------



## sahmen

obiwon said:


> I meant get the Audeze Mobius from Amazon.



Oh .I already have the mobius, as you can see in my sig.  I was actually a backer, so that box is checked.  That's why I thought you were referring to the Air.


----------



## mushy168

Drog said:


> I would guess you could get your ears imaged with the iPhone app but you may not be able to set EQ curves or change the headphone tuning.



The iphone app would not be able to control the SXFI AMP directly from an iphone. This is probably why they only list the AIR as being compatible. But... after you create the account and do the mapping on the iphone app, you can use the PC app to do everything else (download mapping, change headphone, etc) and program your AMP... just use the same account to login on the PC app! I just saw the PC App listed on the Windows App Store...


----------



## Drog

mushy168 said:


> The iphone app would not be able to control the SXFI AMP directly from an iphone. This is probably why they only list the AIR as being compatible. But... after you create the account and do the mapping on the iphone app, you can use the PC app to do everything else (download mapping, change headphone, etc) and program your AMP... just use the same account to login on the PC app! I just saw the PC App listed on the Windows App Store...



Nice.


----------



## sahmen

mushy168 said:


> The iphone app would not be able to control the SXFI AMP directly from an iphone. This is probably why they only list the AIR as being compatible. But... after you create the account and do the mapping on the iphone app, you can use the PC app to do everything else (download mapping, change headphone, etc) and program your AMP... just use the same account to login on the PC app! I just saw the PC App listed on the Windows App Store...



Just a point of clarification :  is what you're calling the PC App different from what Creative Labs call the Android App?  If this is an App that can be used on PC Laptop computers, could let me know where to find it, as I can't seem to locate it in the Google Play store?  Thanks.


----------



## Ken Quek

sahmen said:


> Just a point of clarification :  is what you're calling the PC App different from what Creative Labs call the Android App?  If this is an App that can be used on PC Laptop computers, could let me know where to find it, as I can't seem to locate it in the Google Play store?  Thanks.



Get the PC app here

https://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=1181


----------



## mushy168

sahmen said:


> Just a point of clarification :  is what you're calling the PC App different from what Creative Labs call the Android App?  If this is an App that can be used on PC Laptop computers, could let me know where to find it, as I can't seem to locate it in the Google Play store?  Thanks.



On a Windows 10 machine, go to Windows App Store - the little shopping bag icon on the bottom left. Search for "SXFI". The PC App will appear.


----------



## sahmen

Ken Quek said:


> Get the PC app here
> 
> https://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=1181




Thanks for the link.


----------



## PureViewer4t1

Has anyone tried the SXFI amp with Beyer T90s?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Question:

Does the mic on the SXFI AMP work when using it on the PS4?


----------



## Vader2k

I just noticed that the SXFI amp is on sale on Creative's site.  Not sure how long ago this started, but definitely worth a look if you've been considering it:

*CREATIVE SXFI AMP - 7% OFF - $139.99* (Reg. $149.99)


----------



## sahmen

So now my Xfi Air arrived, and I find myself with two possible dedicated Creative Labs headphones (I received a free Aurvana SE with the amp)... First of all, does the Air render the Aurvana completely redundant, or are there some tasks that the Aurvana can handle better? (I also have some other standard headphones that can pair with the amp (from what I have learnt, in theory), but I am looking for an ideal pairing...  The Xfi Air is going to be in play  definitely in play, either in solo mode, or paired with the amp, but if I also have the Audeze Mobius, and other from Sennheiser and Hifiman, that are allegedly compatible with the dongle, which is why I am curious about how the Aurvana SE performs, in comparison with such other standard headphones,.?  I got this mostly for desktop movie watching on my computer, so that should be taken into account (unless there is some way I could use either the amp or the air to watch movies on an actual TV screen, but I doubt that),

One problem that is emerging is where to get a carrying case that can carry the XFI Air, and the Dongle... I'll probably get another for the Aurvana SE if it is going to be in frequent and helpful use, but I would like to know what owners of the Xfi and Xfi air are typically doing about carrying cases...

Thanks.


----------



## mushy168

sahmen said:


> So now my Xfi Air arrived, and I find myself with two possible dedicated Creative Labs headphones (I received a free Aurvana SE with the amp)... First of all, does the Air render the Aurvana completely redundant, or are there some tasks that the Aurvana can handle better? (I also have some other standard headphones that can pair with the amp (from what I have learnt, in theory), but I am looking for an ideal pairing...  The Xfi Air is going to be in play  definitely in play, either in solo mode, or paired with the amp, but if I also have the Audeze Mobius, and other from Sennheiser and Hifiman, that are allegedly compatible with the dongle, which is why I am curious about how the Aurvana SE performs, in comparison with such other standard headphones,.?  I got this mostly for desktop movie watching on my computer, so that should be taken into account (unless there is some way I could use either the amp or the air to watch movies on an actual TV screen, but I doubt that),
> 
> One problem that is emerging is where to get a carrying case that can carry the XFI Air, and the Dongle... I'll probably get another for the Aurvana SE if it is going to be in frequent and helpful use, but I would like to know what owners of the Xfi and Xfi air are typically doing about carrying cases...
> 
> Thanks.



Well, technically, I think you could use the AIR with the AMP using the line-in, but you would need to find a suitable profile from their list. The SXFI AIR doesn't seem to be listed - they're probably expecting it to be connected via BT only.

As for Aurvana SE vs your other cans... given the price points, I would think any of your Hifimans and Sennheisers are going to be better than the Aurvana... for it to work well, it is important to make sure you set the profile appropriate for your can though.


----------



## Ken Quek

sahmen said:


> So now my Xfi Air arrived, and I find myself with two possible dedicated Creative Labs headphones (I received a free Aurvana SE with the amp)... First of all, does the Air render the Aurvana completely redundant, or are there some tasks that the Aurvana can handle better? (I also have some other standard headphones that can pair with the amp (from what I have learnt, in theory), but I am looking for an ideal pairing...  The Xfi Air is going to be in play  definitely in play, either in solo mode, or paired with the amp, but if I also have the Audeze Mobius, and other from Sennheiser and Hifiman, that are allegedly compatible with the dongle, which is why I am curious about how the Aurvana SE performs, in comparison with such other standard headphones,.?  I got this mostly for desktop movie watching on my computer, so that should be taken into account (unless there is some way I could use either the amp or the air to watch movies on an actual TV screen, but I doubt that),
> 
> One problem that is emerging is where to get a carrying case that can carry the XFI Air, and the Dongle... I'll probably get another for the Aurvana SE if it is going to be in frequent and helpful use, but I would like to know what owners of the Xfi and Xfi air are typically doing about carrying cases...
> 
> Thanks.



The Aurvana SE is SXFI certified and i admit it sounds pretty impressive well until you pair it with better cans. Speaking from experience, i went to Creative HQ for the demo with EMU Teak + SXFI Amp when collecting my Aurvana SE bundle. After few months with the Aurvana i still miss the sound from the demo so i eventually gave in and bought myself the EMU Teak bundle.
As for cases you can look for a generic headphone case from aliexpress or ebay.

The AIR already has SXFI built in, you should not use it with the Amp. I recommend dedicating the Amp for PC usage. Simply perfect for movies in 5.1 and 7.1.


----------



## froes

My amp crashed two times this week with an extremely loud digital noise, so it was hearable by my collegues. Did anybody notice such problems?


----------



## mushy168

froes said:


> My amp crashed two times this week with an extremely loud digital noise, so it was hearable by my collegues. Did anybody notice such problems?



Which firmware version are you on? I recalled a while back, there was a few firmware updates in quick succession...


----------



## Got the Shakes (Jun 22, 2019)

So I read through a bunch of posts and I want to jump on the Amp but I just want to try and clarify something since I’m an iOS user. I have the app on my phone and I mapped my ears and face and it should be attached to the Creative account I made. If I bought this Amp, downloaded the software for Windows 10 I could then connect to my laptop via USB C and transfer my profile to the Amp that way without the need for an Android phone for setup? Once setup I’d be using it exclusively for PC stuff anyways so I don’t care about being able to control anything via iOS.

Also if what I’m proposing will work to get my profile on the Amp will the PC software allow me to select and change the headphone profile or can that only be done on an Android phone?


----------



## Falkentyne

Got the Shakes said:


> So I read through a bunch of posts and I want to jump on the Amp but I just want to try and clarify something since I’m an iOS user. I have the app on my phone and I mapped my ears and face and it should be attached to the Creative account I made. If I bought this Amp, downloaded the software for Windows 10 I could then connect to my laptop via USB C and transfer my profile to the Amp that way without the need for an Android phone for setup? Once setup I’d be using it exclusively for PC stuff anyways so I don’t care about being able to control anything via iOS.
> 
> Also if what I’m proposing will work to get my profile on the Amp will the PC software allow me to select and change the headphone profile or can that only be done on an Android phone?



You can do it on both the PC software and android.  Pretty much the same options on both.  It's saved onboard so once you have a profile you like, you don't need to run software on another OS to use the Amp.


----------



## Got the Shakes

Falkentyne said:


> You can do it on both the PC software and android.  Pretty much the same options on both.  It's saved onboard so once you have a profile you like, you don't need to run software on another OS to use the Amp.



Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I could get my profile to the Amp via the iOS and PC combo and it sounds like that’s the case.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Latest version is 1.40.07. It's been like that for a while


----------



## eliwankenobi

I'm getting frustrated at the lack of new headphone additions to the list.  Especially my HD600


----------



## Voodooman

eliwankenobi said:


> I'm getting frustrated at the lack of new headphone additions to the list.  Especially my HD600



They won't add any new headphones, it's Creative we're talking about!..
I only wish if they could release the code, so someone clever and capable enough could start creating profiles.


----------



## Cevisi

Voodooman said:


> They won't add any new headphones, it's Creative we're talking about!..
> I only wish if they could release the code, so someone clever and capable enough could start creating profiles.


Yes they gave us a eq and thats it


----------



## Richter Di

Voodooman said:


> They won't add any new headphones, it's Creative we're talking about!..
> I only wish if they could release the code, so someone clever and capable enough could start creating profiles.



I am very fearful that you are right.


----------



## jologskyblues (Jun 29, 2019)

So I'm thinking of ordering the SX-Fi Amp and I'm planning to use it exclusively for surround sound content, namely games and movies on my PC.

I'm currently using a Sennheiser HD600 connected to a Sound Blaster Z card with SBX Pro Studio enabled at  67% VSS effect and Windows audio set to 5.1 output. I'm quite happy with this setup since I get that natural-sounding, non-reverby, and out-of-your-head surround experience with decent surround sound cue localization as long as the content has good surround mixing and production values to begin with.

Is the SXFI a worthwhile upgrade to my present setup, particularly in improving the surround sound localization accuracy? Also, is it possible to adjust the SXFI surround effect similar to how it is with SBX Pro Studio?


----------



## Cevisi

jologskyblues said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the SX-Fi Amp and I'm planning to use it exclusively for surround sound content, namely games and movies on my PC.
> 
> I'm currently using a Sennheiser HD600 connected to a Sound Blaster Z card with SBX Pro Studio enabled at  67% VSS effect and Windows audio set to 5.1 output. I'm quite happy with this setup since I get that natural-sounding, non-reverby, and out-of-your-head surround experience with decent surround sound cue localization as long as the content has good surround mixing and production values to begin with.
> 
> Is the SXFI a worthwhile upgrade to my present setup, particularly in improving the surround sound localization accuracy? Also, is it possible to adjust the SXFI surround effect similar to how it is with SBX Pro Studio?


You can just activate sxfi and disable i i lve the sxfi for games and moviesbi cant say if it is a upgrade or downgrade


----------



## x7007

jologskyblues said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the SX-Fi Amp and I'm planning to use it exclusively for surround sound content, namely games and movies on my PC.
> 
> I'm currently using a Sennheiser HD600 connected to a Sound Blaster Z card with SBX Pro Studio enabled at  67% VSS effect and Windows audio set to 5.1 output. I'm quite happy with this setup since I get that natural-sounding, non-reverby, and out-of-your-head surround experience with decent surround sound cue localization as long as the content has good surround mixing and production values to begin with.
> 
> Is the SXFI a worthwhile upgrade to my present setup, particularly in improving the surround sound localization accuracy? Also, is it possible to adjust the SXFI surround effect similar to how it is with SBX Pro Studio?



Don't even compare htrf to real surround. what the sxfi does it first calibration to your ears and to the right headphones, nothing else does that.
what its actually does is making real surround 7. 1 to sound in your headphones.  
now if you want the second best surround that doesn't sound like outside your brain but still properly real 7. 1 that's Cmedia Xear 3D. the only real one is from eclaro Ht omega the Fenix or the better one. 
don't even compare those 2 to anything else.


----------



## Got the Shakes

jologskyblues said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the SX-Fi Amp and I'm planning to use it exclusively for surround sound content, namely games and movies on my PC.
> 
> I'm currently using a Sennheiser HD600 connected to a Sound Blaster Z card with SBX Pro Studio enabled at  67% VSS effect and Windows audio set to 5.1 output. I'm quite happy with this setup since I get that natural-sounding, non-reverby, and out-of-your-head surround experience with decent surround sound cue localization as long as the content has good surround mixing and production values to begin with.
> 
> Is the SXFI a worthwhile upgrade to my present setup, particularly in improving the surround sound localization accuracy? Also, is it possible to adjust the SXFI surround effect similar to how it is with SBX Pro Studio?



So I obviously haven’t tried your exact setup to compare, but I really like the sound of the SXFI amp which I got and setup a few days ago. I’ve tried a bunch of different surround solutions, some of which were good and some terrible. Before SXFI I was using the SoubdBlasterX G6 which was quite solid as well, but the SXFI amp paired with my HD800 sounds to my ears at least a much more convincing surround experience. I have a Smyth Realiser 16 preordered and if that thing ever ships my SXFI amp will still be used as a portable surround setup when I’m outside my home.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Got the Shakes said:


> So I obviously haven’t tried your exact setup to compare, but I really like the sound of the SXFI amp which I got and setup a few days ago. I’ve tried a bunch of different surround solutions, some of which were good and some terrible. Before SXFI I was using the SoubdBlasterX G6 which was quite solid as well, but the SXFI amp paired with my HD800 sounds to my ears at least a much more convincing surround experience. I have a Smyth Realiser 16 preordered and if that thing ever ships my SXFI amp will still be used as a portable surround setup when I’m outside my home.



Hats off to you sir on getting the A16!


----------



## Got the Shakes

eliwankenobi said:


> Hats off to you sir on getting the A16!



Thanks. Who knows when that thing will end up shipping. I will say that for the $140 I paid for it, the SXFI amp is really impressive though.


----------



## Falkentyne

Got the Shakes said:


> Thanks. Who knows when that thing will end up shipping. I will say that for the $140 I paid for it, the SXFI amp is really impressive though.


 
Does the A16 still cost as much as a small car?


----------



## Got the Shakes

Falkentyne said:


> Does the A16 still cost as much as a small car?



I think so. They raised the price at some point last year to around $4,000 I believe. I preordered two years ago for less than half of that, but there is risk in that since they haven’t started shipping units yet and we have no idea when they will.


----------



## QuietKungFu

jologskyblues said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the SX-Fi Amp and I'm planning to use it exclusively for surround sound content, namely games and movies on my PC.
> 
> I'm currently using a Sennheiser HD600 connected to a Sound Blaster Z card with SBX Pro Studio enabled at  67% VSS effect and Windows audio set to 5.1 output. I'm quite happy with this setup since I get that natural-sounding, non-reverby, and out-of-your-head surround experience with decent surround sound cue localization as long as the content has good surround mixing and production values to begin with.
> 
> Is the SXFI a worthwhile upgrade to my present setup, particularly in improving the surround sound localization accuracy? Also, is it possible to adjust the SXFI surround effect similar to how it is with SBX Pro Studio?



I thought I'd chime in on your question.  I had the exact same SBZ card and settings but paired with a Sennheiser PC360.  The headphones aren't quite as good as yours, but are an open back design.  I tried out the SXFI Amp and was impressed with what I heard, especially for games.  I use it for that and some music listening.  No surround sound movies or content creation.  I set up my ear profile on a phone, but use the downloaded Windows software exclusively for handling the SXFI Amp settings.  You can adjust the surround (stereo, 5.1, 7.1), adjust headphone selection, as well as play with an EQ curve and update the firmware.  Not as many features as the SBX Studio Pro control panel, but should have just enough settings to get the sound you want.  If you wanted to wait, it has been heavily implied by Creative that a SXFI sound card will be released in the future, but no hints on a time frame for that.


----------



## eliwankenobi

As far as I know yes. But if you ask me, the tech is worth it. Creative can make it happen at a vastly more affordable price. They have the resources to do so... But a fantasy at this point.


----------



## johnn29

Has anyone tried switching out their head mappings? The Windows software lets you change it and go back and forth with only a slight gap. The one I took first time round, which wasn't great, definitely sounds really different. I know there's been a lot of talk about how the whole mapping process isn't relevant - but it really seems to be.

Also now that I've tried the AMAZING Impulcifier which measures your own room with binural mics - I have to say what Super X Fi does is a pretty good approximation. I'm sure I can get Impulcifier to work better when I treat my room but considering the hassle of setup the SXFI does a good job.


----------



## x7007

johnn29 said:


> Has anyone tried switching out their head mappings? The Windows software lets you change it and go back and forth with only a slight gap. The one I took first time round, which wasn't great, definitely sounds really different. I know there's been a lot of talk about how the whole mapping process isn't relevant - but it really seems to be.
> 
> Also now that I've tried the AMAZING Impulcifier which measures your own room with binural mics - I have to say what Super X Fi does is a pretty good approximation. I'm sure I can get Impulcifier to work better when I treat my room but considering the hassle of setup the SXFI does a good job.



who said it's not relevant?  are they out of their mind or they can't hear surround, because some people can't, it works as you brain works, if you can't you won't. 
the first time I got it, I couldn't do the calibration and it sound like bathroom dance floor. as soon as I did the calibration and pick the correct hd800 headphones, it sound like different animal.
if you don't do calibration expect to Not hear surround if at at all any quality from it. because it depends on your specific ears.


----------



## johnn29

I saw on a few other forums where people posted frequency sweeps with different head mappings claiming little difference.

Hoping they release the theater product soon - friends of mine would love that as they can no longer have a dedicated setup


----------



## x7007

johnn29 said:


> I saw on a few other forums where people posted frequency sweeps with different head mappings claiming little difference.
> 
> Hoping they release the theater product soon - friends of mine would love that as they can no longer have a dedicated setup


 and to what did they test that had liitle to no difference?  the whole thing is surround position, testing stereo won't do a thing. what did they test?


----------



## johnn29

To be fair - it's people posting sweeps with no idea what they're really doing. I don't support them - I was just pointing out this tech is the real deal and not some scam.

I don't think it's just surround position though - it's sound signature. I've now done 8 mappings - each one seems to be slightly different. I've gone through all the mappings with the Dolby Channel Check test tones and various songs to pick both the positioning and sound signature I like. That is a big weakness in the picture mapping - it should be reliably repeatable.

Now I've come to a head mapping that delivers me pretty amazing audio. I'm beating anything I've tried in the past, including the preset from OOYH I loved. The Sound Signature just sounds right - it's not overly reveberent and the center channel is incredible and so real. 

The lesson is - take multiple mappings - use the Windows software to change them and run through channel mapping test tones that just play white noise in all 7 channels.


----------



## Richter Di

johnn29 said:


> Now I've come to a head mapping that delivers me pretty amazing audio. I'm beating anything I've tried in the past, including the preset from OOYH I loved. The Sound Signature just sounds right - it's not overly reveberent and the center channel is incredible and so real.
> 
> The lesson is - take multiple mappings - use the Windows software to change them and run through channel mapping test tones that just play white noise in all 7 channels.



I have already taken three measurements but I guess you are right and I should try some more. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Does any one know or have an information as to is the new Sound Blaster cards the AE-7 and AE-9 will end up supporting the Super X-Fi tech?


----------



## eliwankenobi

AudioManNewb said:


> Does any one know or have an information as to is the new Sound Blaster cards the AE-7 and AE-9 will end up supporting the Super X-Fi tech?


No, in an interview either on PCWORLD (I think) or PC Perspective the markerting guy said they were developing Sxfi specifically for the Soundblaster (ie gaming) line. But not now..

My take is the AE soundcards have refined virtual surround algorithms.

I do wish for an upgraded Sxfi with hardware like on the AE-9


----------



## Zaphyre

The Creative UK page for upgrading your Sound Blaster mentions that a Sound Blaster external USB sound card including SXFI is coming Q3 2019 but there seems very little information about it.


----------



## AudioManNewb

I wonder if the kind of phone camera you have plays a good portion if you will have a successful scan.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jul 21, 2019)

froes said:


> My amp crashed two times this week with an extremely loud digital noise, so it was hearable by my collegues. Did anybody notice such problems?



Nope, mine was working 100% fine on firmware 19.0.x, and today I updated it to 1.40.7 and its been same so far.

I suggest you get an RMA on that, defo shouldn't be happening.

Gotta say I do find the SXFi feature somewhat redundant, as I don't have any headphones currently in that list. I mostly just use it with my Massdrop Sennheiser PC37x headset, and I gotta say I am really surprised there isnt more gaming headsets in that list since this AMP has almost perfect audio queues in games. Honestly I am surprised its THAT good for gaming purposes, even before you even think about the SXFi hologram feature.

I've had this thing for a couple weeks now and the sound is starting to wrap me up in sonic love tbh, the AK DAC just sounds like silk to my ears... while still keeping good separation and definition. ^_^

PS. I wonder why the product page isn't up yet on Head-Fi.org.




Zaphyre said:


> The Creative UK page for upgrading your Sound Blaster mentions that a Sound Blaster external USB sound card including SXFI is coming Q3 2019 but there seems very little information about it.



Hmm thats interesting!

The one coming this year seems to be Project Accent, although there really isn't much info... who even knows if it will sound better than the amazing AK DAC in the SXFI AMP. All it really says is that the DAC/AMP will have 7.1 surround sound functionality.


----------



## AudioManNewb

I bought the Super X-Fi Air C and thought the sound was absolutely dreadful. I could tell there was surround sound but it sounded like that but in my head vs out of my head like Waves NX on my mobius does. Took 15+ mappings two came out the same apparently when you went to switch it did not load it into the headphone. All of them sounded the same as in zero soundstage but had different signatures either leaning to bass heavy or treble heavy. You would think there own headphones would do a good job of presenting there Super tech in good light.


----------



## DeadOfKnight (Jul 30, 2019)

I wonder is how meticulously "calibrated" this tech is for "certified" headphones, and how much that makes a difference.  They talk about first party headphones and any others that become certified like they'll be the ideal pairing with the Amp, but I find it hard to believe you can get a better experience from the SXFI Air than you can with a pair of DT 770 Pros and an SXFI Amp.  I'm sure any certifying they do will be done in-house, so this just sounds like a shameless money grab to me.  Of course, a proper sound card will undoubtedly be the way to go for this kind of thing, whenever they get around to releasing one.  They're supposedly using machine learning to improve their algorithms over time.  However, the SXFI Amp is probably the best way to early adopt.  At least I think it would be.  It would be nice to hear from someone with both the Amp and the Air, or at least a good comparison between using the Amp with certified headphones, a pair of uncertified headphones from that list, and a pair of quality headphones that aren't listed.


----------



## Azurik (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm quite intrigued by the little dongle. Just a few questions someone might be to answer hopefully.

1) can I fully access, modify, customise the software on the Android app, whithout having to download the PC software (Mac user only)? Creative does normally not support osx with their software like with the creative engine.

2) does it work with the PS4? I know it works, but will it work to the full extend as the PS4 is only able to output stereo through usb and I wonder if there would be any loss of spatial sound by not feeding it a multi channel signal? 

Ty

Edit

It appears the sfxi will still work with the ps4s stereo output via usb and create 2 virtual speakers infront of you. I didn't like it on the mobius so I don't think I will like it on the sfxi. 

Hopefully the next gen of consoles will support full multi channel support via usb.


----------



## illram

Azurik said:


> I'm quite intrigued by the little dongle. Just a few questions someone might be to answer hopefully.
> 
> 1) can I fully access, modify, customise the software on the Android app, whithout having to download the PC software (Mac user only)? Creative does normally not support osx with their software like with the creative engine.
> 
> ...



You can fully customize and use the SXFi with just the Android app, no other app needed. (The iOS app also works now.) When you use it on another device the last settings and headmapping you selected will be saved on the device.

Like you said in your own answer to question 2... it's not worth it just as a stereo "room simulator," which is sadly all you will get on any console.


----------



## jologskyblues

Judging from the reviews and user feedback, I get the feeling that SXFi is really meant for multi-channel surround sound sources to headphone surround virtualization rather than two-channel stereo music.


----------



## jaakkopasanen

jologskyblues said:


> Judging from the reviews and user feedback, I get the feeling that SXFi is really meant for multi-channel surround sound sources to headphone surround virtualization rather than two-channel stereo music.



That's definitely where the value is. But that's not to say speaker virtualization with two channels wouldn't be a fantastic thing, it's just that requirements for that to work well enough to be worth are so much higher. For me almost all speaker virtualization technologies can do side and rear channels decently but frontal localization and externalization is almost never there.

Listening to music with speaker virtualization that cannot do front speakers convincingly isn't really adding anything compared to listening to music on headphones without virtualization. There really isn't anything wrong with listening to music on regular headphones. Add picture from a movie or a game and the the pieces start to come together a lot better. Add surround sound and it can be very enjoyable with decent speaker virtualization. I don't own or have never tried Super X-Fi but from what I've read the frontal localization and externalization isn't quite there in many cases. Many people report having the sound a little bit out of the head and that might be enough with surround and especially if there's video involved. Purely listening to music with speaker virtualization really requires a proper HRIR personalization done with binaural microphones, in my opinion at least.

I only wish there would be a way to import a custom HRIR into Super X-Fi amp. I would by the device in an instance.


----------



## froes (Aug 13, 2019)

This question came up within a discussion about the usage of the Audeze Mobius with an Android smartphone.
The same problem should appear for the Super XFi.

If an USB soundcard like device is connected to an Android smartphone, what will be trannsmitted to the soundcard when playing an 5.1 or 7.1 flac file?
Stereo downmix or all the channels?


----------



## Falkentyne

Stereo downmix.  I've never seen a phone that has a 7.1 configuration possible over a headphone jack, which would require the operating system to be surround sound aware, allowing a configuration for it.


----------



## froes

Falkentyne said:


> Stereo downmix.  I've never seen a phone that has a 7.1 configuration possible over a headphone jack, which would require the operating system to be surround sound aware, allowing a configuration for it.


The SXfi amp is a USB device. My only hope is that the Sxfi player can send 5.1 or 7.1 via USB. He can't play 4.0 (Quad).


----------



## Ken Quek

froes said:


> The SXfi amp is a USB device. My only hope is that the Sxfi player can send 5.1 or 7.1 via USB. He can't play 4.0 (Quad).



No, Android OS does not support more than stereo. The SXFI Amp functions as a USB DAC not DAP. So it only receives stereo audio from Android. Nothing more.


----------



## froes

Ken Quek said:


> No, Android OS does not support more than stereo. The SXFI Amp functions as a USB DAC not DAP. So it only receives stereo audio from Android. Nothing more.


I thought so (in the meaning of I was afraid of this. I never thought as a DAC of it.)
So the Sxfi makes no sense to me, if it only makes a two channel fired room of a downmixed 5.1 audio file.


----------



## Ken Quek

froes said:


> I thought so (in the meaning of I was afraid of this. I never thought as a DAC of it.)
> So the Sxfi makes no sense to me, if it only makes a two channel fired room of a downmixed 5.1 audio file.



The only way to unleash it's full potential is to use with computer for 8 channels. That's what i bought and dedicated it for.

As for whether Android downmix or only playback the L & R channels, it depends on the player you use. But yes it is pointless.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

To me the holographic feature is a gimmick. 

As a functioning stereo DAC/AMP though, the SXFI is fantastic. The sound is clear, the bass is almost perfect. Cues in FPS games are absolutely the best I've heard on any thumb DAC/Amp before. 

Honestly after hearing how good it is with music and games I don't give a crap about the "holographic" sound tech. Even though it's a complete gimmick to me since I can't test it properly due to not having any headphones from the list, and it just sounds bad. I'm totally happy with my purchase overall, even if the main selling feature is totally crap and useless.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Lifted Andreas said:


> To me the holographic feature is a gimmick.
> 
> As a functioning stereo DAC/AMP though, the SXFI is fantastic. The sound is clear, the bass is almost perfect. Cues in FPS games are absolutely the best I've heard on any thumb DAC/Amp before.
> 
> Honestly after hearing how good it is with music and games I don't give a crap about the "holographic" sound tech. Even though it's a complete gimmick to me since I can't test it properly due to not having any headphones from the list, and it just sounds bad. I'm totally happy with my purchase overall, even if the main selling feature is totally ****e and useless.


The effect is not useless its actually quite amazing the imaging is fantastic for games and the headphone profiles only really change the EQ of the headphones not the effect. Once you get a good headmap the effect is quite stunning.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Aug 15, 2019)

AudioManNewb said:


> The effect is not useless its actually quite amazing the imaging is fantastic for games and the headphone profiles only really change the EQ of the headphones not the effect. Once you get a good headmap the effect is quite stunning.



Okay let me rephrase that... - For me personally the effect is useless. I have not been impressed by it at all, it actually just sounds like hard EQ and Echo/Reverb added on. Not my style or anything I'm willing to spend time faffing about with.

My post was focused on praising the DAC itself, which by reading this thread should be the same thing some of you should be focusing on more. Instead of just complaining how the Holographic sound feature is a failure or bad, and thus its making this DAC/AMP completely crap/pointless. Which isn't the case at all.


----------



## froes (Aug 16, 2019)

Lifted Andreas said:


> My post was focused on praising the DAC itself, which by reading this thread should be the same thing some of you should be focusing on more. Instead of just complaining how the Holographic sound feature is a failure or bad, and thus its making this DAC/AMP completely crap/pointless. Which isn't the case at all.


There are by far cheaper and equal or better DACs on the market.
I have the

SMSL IDOL
Sabaj Da3
I love the Sabaj in my PC and the SMSL on my smartphone. The Creative Sxfi is oversized for this purpose and has not enough features compared to the Sabaj.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Aug 16, 2019)

froes said:


> There are by far cheaper and equal or better DACs on the market.
> I have the
> 
> SMSL IDOL
> ...



Cheaper yes, equal no.

I don't like the sound of both the DACs you mentioned. To me the AK DAC in the SXFI is just pure wonder, it has the amazing AK silkiness with just the perfecr amount of definition and stereo separation. Oh and did I mention the super accurate cues in games? Honestly, to me it's the best sounding DAC at around $100.

I wouldn't trade it for any other (not the (Dragonfly or Cyrus or FiiO, you name it), except maybe a FiiO BT DAC if I needed to get rid of wires.

PS. My previous DAC was a FiiO Q1ii, and it was nice sounding for sure but the in-game cues weren't nearly as good and it wasn't quite as good sounding with music as the SXFI.


----------



## Richter Di

Okay, here comes a tip if you are gifting the SXFI to an older person, like I did to my 80 year old father.
On one side the app did not recognize an ear. After trying a lot of different ways - even using another mobile phone - I got the idea to cover the head of my father with a black cloth until the end of the hair line. And yes, it worked. The white and not so full hair made it hard for the software to differentiate between head and ear. So in case you run in this problem, you can try this.


----------



## froes (Jan 22, 2020)

For checking purposes I created a setup being a little bit odd.
I attached a generic 7.1 USB soundcard via USB host cable to my *Samsung Galaxy Note 3*.
For checking the analogue output of the soundcard I attached my old Zalman 5.1 headphones.
These have separate connectors for L/R, SL/SR and C/LFE so it can be checked at once from which channel the signal comes.
A simple stereo headset would do the job by checking the output of each channel pair separately.

I played 5.1 flac files with music and a channel checker with the help of the *Samsung Music app*.

First surprise: I can hear anything.
Second surprise: after removing F/L I can hear remaining signal, LFE.
After attaching the SL/SR to the right jack I can hear the sourround part.
Center didn't work.
Even with the channel checker all Channels excepted the center were audible.

So I'm shure now that at least 4.1 will be transfered via USB. The center must be another problem.

After that I did the same with my *Onkyo Granbeat* and the *Onkyo HF Player* app.
A little disappointment: Only stereo (S/L) worked. All other channels remained silent.

Back to the *Note 3*:
I checked the *Onkyo HF Player* and the *Creative SXFi player*. Only stereo was audible.
The *Onkyo HF player* wanted me to buy the Pro version what may install a special USB driver.
Maybe this driver can deliver 5.1. I didn't checked it yet.

So I resume that the 5.1 output is possible on an (older) Samsung device with the Samsung stock app.
It can fire the *Sxfi Amp* with 5.1 or 7.1.

Can you check your devices this way? Do *Neutron* or *USB Audio Player* deliver 5.1?


----------



## illram

Was there an update? Because the reverb sounds to me like it got a lot better.


----------



## x7007

illram said:


> Was there an update? Because the reverb sounds to me like it got a lot better.


update since when? last update was like 2-3 months ago or more. what version you have?


----------



## johnn29

I think the updates are on the cloud side - as they capture more data they refine their algorithm. I've noticed it too.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Does anybody else have trouble driving DT 770 80ohms with the Super X-Fi amp?


----------



## johnn29

SXFI Theater should be on display at IFA soon


----------



## eliwankenobi

johnn29 said:


> I think the updates are on the cloud side - as they capture more data they refine their algorithm. I've noticed it too.


Interesting, will have to check on it. 

What worries me is the lack of Headphones support. Just the same list of supported headphones since launch. None of my headphones are on the list expect my apple airbuds and the Aurvana SE... which are OK i guess.. That profile though, works suprisingly well on the M40x IMO


----------



## mushy168

There seems to be some updates via the cloud today. It sounds very different now!


----------



## x7007

mushy168 said:


> There seems to be some updates via the cloud today. It sounds very different now!


They only added new devices, nothing new for firmware or software for windows. only sxfi app..


----------



## mushy168

You should just do a new headmap and try. It's different!


----------



## Cevisi

I did since day one no new headmap


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Cevisi said:


> I did since day one no new headmap



Only new profiles now I think.


----------



## johnn29

Yep - definitely new - it sounds much better. Treble is less harsh for me. Actually sounds very good for 2 channel music.


----------



## mushy168

Try it with some string instruments - guitars, violins, etc. Previously it sounded weird, it sounds different now... I get goosebumps...


----------



## whazzup

To be honest, I couldn't really say there's a noticeable difference....and the speaker simulation is still not really there... 

Still very conscious of the 'sound pressure' coming from the earcups, unlike some of the presets in OOYH, you almost cannot feel anything from the earcups. With just a slight effort, you can totally convince yourself the sounds are coming from physical speakers in front of you. Sort of like a difference between a real ventriloquist and someone pretending to throw their voice...


----------



## johnn29

Been listening to it now for an hour - it's much better. I really enjoy listening to music this way. I ran a channel ID check and it sounds like the rear/side channels are in a different room than the front. Maybe they recorded a different room.

It's getting to the point where the difference between this and Impulcifer is preference. Impulcifer has the advantage of any headphones being compensated for. That has been the frustration with SXFI for me - no new headphones since launch really.


----------



## x7007

you here it on the computer after new sxfi head calibration? 
I noticed something new also but for some reason my old profile is better. Ive being going back forward and forward betwee  my 3 profiles. by date are from old to new. 12, 3, 6.    so the 12 was the first and it sounds the best. 3 and 6 sound weird, they lose the spatial feeling, 3d feel


----------



## johnn29

It's really hard to remember how things sound before. I only have one mapping that didn't get front localisation. But the most recent one has the best sounding for two channel music.

PS - on the Galaxy s10 at least, you can enable SXFI without using the amp. It works with the s10's 3.5mm output. That way you can switch between mappings instantly if you want to A vs B. On the amp it takes a little while to upload


----------



## mushy168

johnn29 said:


> That has been the frustration with SXFI for me - no new headphones since launch really.



I actually sent them a request for the Massdrop HD6xx sometime back, and they added them in about a month. You may want to try sending your request to team@sxfi.com.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, they haven't bothered to add Massdrop Sennheiser PC37x yet. I requested it like 3-4 months ago when I got the AMP.

Unless they end up adding it, I'm pretty much stuck with SXFI feature turned off permanently... Which is okay for me but still kinda sucks that the main feature is useless at the moment.


----------



## eliwankenobi

mushy168 said:


> I actually sent them a request for the Massdrop HD6xx sometime back, and they added them in about a month. You may want to try sending your request to team@sxfi.com.



I’m gonna straight up offer them to send my HD600 for them to add them!


----------



## johnn29

In situations where headphone compensation is needed but your headphones aren't supported - you can use AutoEQ's sound signature feature to equalize your headphone to sound like one that's already compensated for.

https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq

Once you've installed it, check out "Using Sound Signatures".


----------



## eliwankenobi

johnn29 said:


> In situations where headphone compensation is needed but your headphones aren't supported - you can use AutoEQ's sound signature feature to equalize your headphone to sound like one that's already compensated for.
> 
> https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq
> 
> Once you've installed it, check out "Using Sound Signatures".



Very Interesting!! Will check it out!  Thank you


----------



## x7007

johnn29 said:


> In situations where headphone compensation is needed but your headphones aren't supported - you can use AutoEQ's sound signature feature to equalize your headphone to sound like one that's already compensated for.
> 
> https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq
> 
> Once you've installed it, check out "Using Sound Signatures".


for which kind of headphones are we talking about? 800s or lower tier


----------



## AudioManNewb

johnn29 said:


> In situations where headphone compensation is needed but your headphones aren't supported - you can use AutoEQ's sound signature feature to equalize your headphone to sound like one that's already compensated for.
> 
> https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq
> 
> Once you've installed it, check out "Using Sound Signatures".


What would one do in the instance that they have a DT 770 Black Mage. It's a supported headphone but its modded.


----------



## x7007 (Sep 9, 2019)

do you guys also see the massive links spam here?

I do not quote so it will disappear with moderator on original message.


----------



## mushy168

Lifted Andreas said:


> Well, they haven't bothered to add Massdrop Sennheiser PC37x yet. I requested it like 3-4 months ago when I got the AMP.
> 
> Unless they end up adding it, I'm pretty much stuck with SXFI feature turned off permanently... Which is okay for me but still kinda sucks that the main feature is useless at the moment.



I'll help you send in a request for the PC37x. It could be they assess popularity by the number of separate requests they get!


----------



## Zaphyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Edit: Ignore this, seems like it's an issue with the device I tried hooking it up with.


----------



## eliwankenobi

New version of the software is out! Ver 3.4.25.01


----------



## Cevisi

Wuhuhuhuhu


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Oct 9, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> New version of the software is out! Ver 3.4.25.01



They actually added my Massdrop Sennheiser PC37x, I'm totally impressed! 

Wonder why there's still barely any of these units on the market, maybe they're just being bought up too quick...


----------



## billqs

I just purchased the Creative Outlier Gold which incorporates Super X-Fi via software. They are a great pair of TWS buds even without using the SXFI app. I can hear differences when I use the SXFI on, but I am wondering if I am getting anywhere near the quality I would notice if I purchased the SXFI Amp. Does anyone have experience here, or would like to offer up an opinion? I'm still shocked that Creative directly is about the only way to pick up the amp. Not even Amazon appears to have it.


----------



## Cevisi

billqs said:


> I just purchased the Creative Outlier Gold which incorporates Super X-Fi via software. They are a great pair of TWS buds even without using the SXFI app. I can hear differences when I use the SXFI on, but I am wondering if I am getting anywhere near the quality I would notice if I purchased the SXFI Amp. Does anyone have experience here, or would like to offer up an opinion? I'm still shocked that Creative directly is about the only way to pick up the amp. Not even Amazon appears to have it.


Can you compare them to other iems or tws


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Oct 11, 2019)

billqs said:


> I'm still shocked that Creative directly is about the only way to pick up the amp. Not even Amazon appears to have it.



Yep, I find it kinda strange since every other recent Creative product is pretty widely available. The SXFi amp on the other hand is almost non existent...

I bought mine with somewhat of a discount on eBay, when there was a couple of units listed there. It was a great price compared to the RRP, I think in GPB it was like £89 (same as a Dragonfly Black). Instead of being lile £129 or whatever it costs on the Creative store.

Since I've bought mine they seem to have almost disappeared from online unless you go straight to Creative. Also, strange that nobody is even selling a used one right now lol


----------



## billqs (Oct 11, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Can you compare them to other iems or tws


Well, I think the Creative Outlier Air or Gold both sound extremely good. I wouldn't trade them for my best set of wired IEMs or my electrostats, but they emit a balanced sound, support aac and aptx, will stay in your ear if you're exercising, and now at least do not constantly drop out. Originally dropping out was a problem with these products but it appears to have been settled and neither pair of Creative buds I've had have exhibited this. They have the best battery life for TWS and are just an overall excellent product. They are better than the airpods at almost half the cost.

I didn't find the Super XFI simulated surround sound to be totally convincing, which is why I was trying to see how a more advanced product that had an onboard chip might have a more advanced algorythm. Even without using the Super XFI the Outlier Gold are completely worth it.


----------



## AudioManNewb

How does Super XFI compare to creatives original SBX surround?


----------



## Falkentyne

AudioManNewb said:


> How does Super XFI compare to creatives original SBX surround?


 Super X-fi > Sennheiser GSX-1000 > SBX > CMSS 3D.


----------



## x7007 (Oct 13, 2019)

Falkentyne said:


> Super X-fi > Sennheiser GSX-1000 > SBX > CMSS 3D.



You forgot DTS Unbound, sounds great compare to SXFI, this is the next competitor.

https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9PJ0NKL8MCSJ
https://dts.com/sound-unbound/faq

1. Click on the following link to go directly to the DTS Sound Unbound product page in the Microsoft store: 

2. Select DTS Sound Unbound from the Spatial sound settings from the taskbar. This will bring you directly to the Microsoft Store page.

• Right-click on the speaker icon in the taskbar

• Select "Spatial Sound"

• Select “DTS Sound Unbound

On windows 1903 on Spatial Selection I don't have DTS Sound Unbound.  I only have Windows Sonic for Headphones , so just use that, it's the same and it's detected on the software as working


----------



## eliwankenobi

Well THIS just dropped!!!

https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x3


----------



## billqs (Oct 14, 2019)

eliwankenobi said:


> Well THIS just dropped!!!
> 
> https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x3


Well, on the surface this does a lot more than the SXFI AMP and it's cheaper... could explain why they aren't hawking the AMP as much. Still the AMP has a high quality DAC chip, whereas the X3 doesn't identify which DAC chip they are using.


----------



## pokerlife

I wonder why this new soundblaster doesnt list that it works with Xbox but does PS4...    Since it has a optical input couldnt i simply plug it into my xbox or plug it into the back of my TV??


----------



## billqs

So, Creative is back ordered on the SXFI AMP... would the X3 be a good replacement product, and also a little cheaper?


----------



## eliwankenobi

pokerlife said:


> I wonder why this new soundblaster doesnt list that it works with Xbox but does PS4...    Since it has a optical input couldnt i simply plug it into my xbox or plug it into the back of my TV??


It’s because XBOX does not support USB audio.  PS4 and Switch do but only stereo.  Would be interesting if the X3 does surround over USB with PS4


----------



## eliwankenobi

billqs said:


> So, Creative is back ordered on the SXFI AMP... would the X3 be a good replacement product, and also a little cheaper?


Yes it will. I kinda want it. Would sell my Amp to afford the X3. Supports 192khz/24bit. Probably more amp power and has mch output and toslink for external DAC/AMPS. 
However, I don’t like the mic and headphone outs so separate


----------



## pokerlife

eliwankenobi said:


> It’s because XBOX does not support USB audio.  PS4 and Switch do but only stereo.  Would be interesting if the X3 does surround over USB with PS4



 But it has a optical input on both this and the xbox


----------



## Erik Garci

pokerlife said:


> But it has a optical input on both this and the xbox


The X3 has optical output, not optical input. So it cannot be connected to the Xbox via optical.


----------



## pokerlife

Erik Garci said:


> The X3 has optical output, not optical input. So it cannot be connected to the Xbox via optical.


----------



## pokerlife

Erik Garci said:


> The X3 has optical output, not optical input. So it cannot be connected to the Xbox via optical.


Can i not just use that cord? One end into xbox an other into soundblaster


----------



## illram

I remember reading the Optical out does not do SX-Fi. Does it do SBX out? Also on the quick start guide the "front" line out looks like it functions as a line out for a L/R setup, meaning this could conceivably also be a lineout for SBX or SXFi to another amp. But it's unclear what its line out functionality is there either.

I'd like to hook my E90/ESP950 up to SXFi but would prefer not to double amp it. (Anyone tried that with their SXFI dongle?)


----------



## eliwankenobi

The optical port is labeled output. So it only outputs audio received by USB port that could be routed to an external DAC/Amp or perhaps to a surround sound receiver, etc


----------



## illram

I think it only does stereo PCM or DD Live though, which is annoying.


----------



## billqs

Does anyone know what chipset the X3 uses? I got shipped my SXFI AMP before they would exchange for the X3 so I'm trying to get the best info possible. The AMP is more limited, but has an excellent chipset.


----------



## AudioManNewb

If anyone is looking to try the SXFI amp I have mine for sell 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-super-x-fi-sxfi-amp.917055/


----------



## billqs

BTW, I've been emailing Creative. They told me the DAC chip in the X3 is AKM AK4458 DAC. This is the same dac used in Marantz and Onkyo devices, so I think it stacks up nicely to the DAC in the SXFI AMP. Seems like if you have a desktop system, the X3 appears to be the way to go.


----------



## iznogud

billqs said:


> BTW, I've been emailing Creative. They told me the DAC chip in the X3 is AKM AK4458 DAC. This is the same dac used in Marantz and Onkyo devices, so I think it stacks up nicely to the DAC in the SXFI AMP. Seems like if you have a desktop system, the X3 appears to be the way to go.



Yeah seems like it AKM 4458 VN, you can see the inside here :


----------



## eliwankenobi

I may wait until a higher end version comes out with higher SNR and DSD support


----------



## johnn29

Anyone tried out the 360 reality audio? The setup process was much simpler than Creative's

You can't seem to just simulate loud speakers though for regular music - has to be mixed in the 360 format.


----------



## Falkentyne

There was a firmware update sometime recently, but it doesn't show on the computer app, only on mobile.
1.45 instead of 1.40.07.


----------



## Falkentyne

Another firmware update 1.61.01.


----------



## Ken Quek (Nov 28, 2019)

Falkentyne said:


> Another firmware update 1.61.01.



Thanks, updated my Amp. Also found update for the SXFI Air and updated as well.


----------



## BlueIguana

I don't understand why Creative can't just release a software version of Super X-Fi.  Can the chip really do more calculations than my powerful PC???    I would rather have wi`ndows process it through an app and then send the signal from my high quality outboard DAC and AMP to my IEMs then use the X-Fi which is sure to hiss.  If I buy the X3 can I just do all the processing in software???


----------



## Ken Quek

BlueIguana said:


> I don't understand why Creative can't just release a software version of Super X-Fi.  Can the chip really do more calculations than my powerful PC???    I would rather have wi`ndows process it through an app and then send the signal from my high quality outboard DAC and AMP to my IEMs then use the X-Fi which is sure to hiss.  If I buy the X3 can I just do all the processing in software???



The SXFI App on mobile is the software version however it isn't the real thing.

The reason why they sell them on chips is to protect their codes. Something developed over 10 years can be stolen in a matter of days through software reverse engineering.


----------



## BlueIguana

Ken Quek said:


> The SXFI App on mobile is the software version however it isn't the real thing.
> 
> The reason why they sell them on chips is to protect their codes. Something developed over 10 years can be stolen in a matter of days through software reverse engineering.


Ah, that does explain it, thanks.  Hope they make a hifi version then


----------



## AudioManNewb

Calling all SXFI AMP owners with windows PC can you check how much MA your amp is pulling says on the amp itself and the box 5v==500ma. Mine is registering as only using 100ma using usbdeview and usbview. Curious if its the same for everyone or just something wrong with mine.


----------



## Cevisi

AudioManNewb said:


> Calling all SXFI AMP owners with windows PC can you check how much MA your amp is pulling says on the amp itself and the box 5v==500ma. Mine is registering as only using 100ma using usbdeview and usbview. Curious if its the same for everyone or just something wrong with mine.


I never looked after that but i saw there is a usb device that you plug between to usb to measure the voltage and current. But my sxfi amp is louder on my pc as in my ohone


----------



## Ken Quek

AudioManNewb said:


> Calling all SXFI AMP owners with windows PC can you check how much MA your amp is pulling says on the amp itself and the box 5v==500ma. Mine is registering as only using 100ma using usbdeview and usbview. Curious if its the same for everyone or just something wrong with mine.



5V 500mA was an old USB specification standard. (USB 1.0 power supply)







This is what i get when plugged into Windows 7 PC. EMU Teak connected to the Amp and playing a youtube video at low volume. Current draw of 100mA is normal.


----------



## AudioManNewb

How come on the SXFI amp itself it says it will draw 500ma? Also I own the Hifiman HE4XX and I have to turn it up to at least 70% to get good jammin volume.


----------



## Ken Quek

AudioManNewb said:


> How come on the SXFI amp itself it says it will draw 500ma? Also I own the Hifiman HE4XX and I have to turn it up to at least 70% to get good jammin volume.



It just mean to be used in a USB port capable of 500mA. You can go look at all USB products, what printed is not the actual current draw. How much power it draw depends on the load!

Similarly, your PC's PSU of 600W does not mean it draws 600W all the time.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Ken Quek said:


> It just mean to be used in a USB port capable of 500mA. You can go look at all USB products, what printed is not the actual current draw. How much power it draw depends on the load!
> 
> Similarly, your PC's PSU of 600W does not mean it draws 600W all the time.


Ok thank you for explaining. Both my keyboard and mouse draw there max thought that's how other usb electronics worked.


----------



## Ken Quek

AudioManNewb said:


> Ok thank you for explaining. Both my keyboard and mouse draw there max thought that's how other usb electronics worked.



You are welcomed. But you do not view current draw from "usbdeview and usbview", you use a USB volt/current meter. Your keyboard and mouse draws significantly lower current than you imagine.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Which do you guys think or know has the stronger headphone amp in it the Super X-FI amp or the Sound Blaster X3?


----------



## AudioManNewb

Also can either of those amps drive a DT 770 250ohm good enough not talking loudness talking actually amping it right?


----------



## Rugalb

I love the Super X-Fi Amp, but using it with my phone is not very comfortable. If I am walking with the phone in my pocket it often happens that the connection is lost and I have to press the button on the Amp or press play on the phone. Is there any way, cable or device to keep the connection stable? Any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Falkentyne

Rugalb said:


> I love the Super X-Fi Amp, but using it with my phone is not very comfortable. If I am walking with the phone in my pocket it often happens that the connection is lost and I have to press the button on the Amp or press play on the phone. Is there any way, cable or device to keep the connection stable? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance



That shoudn't happen.  Try a higher quality USB-C cable like an Anker cable.  If there's any play in the cable, that can happen.  You can also try buying some Deoxit D5 and spraying it in the contacts and cleaning the contact pins that way.


----------



## Cevisi

AudioManNewb said:


> Also can either of those amps drive a DT 770 250ohm good enough not talking loudness talking actually amping it right?


I use the dt 770 and 990 250 whit the sxfi amp the small one and it can drive it easily


----------



## Vader2k

Looks like SXFI Theater headphones were added to Creative.com recently:  https://us.creative.com/p/super-x-fi/creative-sxfi-theater

Hopefully the SXFI TV box isn't too far off.


----------



## Rugalb

Falkentyne said:


> That shoudn't happen.  Try a higher quality USB-C cable like an Anker cable.  If there's any play in the cable, that can happen.  You can also try buying some Deoxit D5 and spraying it in the contacts and cleaning the contact pins that way.


The cable I use is the one that came in the box with the amp. Besides, it must be a special OTG usb C to usb C cable, and I cannot find one. Thanks anyway.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Contacted creative support already but figured I would post about this weird problem. Just bought a Creative Sound Blaster X3 amazing piece of kit btw. The SXFI tech on it though is broken when you go and run the 7.1 audio test the left front, left side, and left rear all come out of the left front speaker location. Center comes out of the center. Right side mirrors the left with the problem to.


----------



## Th3Beh0ldeR

I have found X3 for 99 Euros. At the momemt the current sound setup consists of my headphones (AKG Q701) connected to a headphone amp -Objective2 (O2)- which in turn leads to the onboard sound card (S1220A). On top of that i have my speakers (Edifier R1700BT) connected to the 3.5mm Front-out of the back panel.

Do you believe that is worth buying the X3 as a soundcard-amp or as a soundcard connected to my current amp?


----------



## QuietKungFu

AudioManNewb said:


> Contacted creative support already but figured I would post about this weird problem. Just bought a Creative Sound Blaster X3 amazing piece of kit btw. The SXFI tech on it though is broken when you go and run the 7.1 audio test the left front, left side, and left rear all come out of the left front speaker location. Center comes out of the center. Right side mirrors the left with the problem to.



I also picked up an X3 and sold off my SXFI Amp for use on my PC.  I haven't had the same problem you mention, though I only use 7.1 with my headphones, not speakers.  However, I was having a couple problems with the X3 when it first arrived.  It would disconnect upon restarts and I had to continuously reconnect the USB cable to see it again.  Occasionally settings would have to be forgotten.  I tried a different USB C cable and then everything worked just fine.  I contacted Creative and they replaced the cable.  I haven't had any problems since.  



Th3Beh0ldeR said:


> I have found X3 for 99 Euros. At the momemt the current sound setup consists of my headphones (AKG Q701) connected to a headphone amp -Objective2 (O2)- which in turn leads to the onboard sound card (S1220A). On top of that i have my speakers (Edifier R1700BT) connected to the 3.5mm Front-out of the back panel.
> 
> Do you believe that is worth buying the X3 as a soundcard-amp or as a soundcard connected to my current amp?



Regarding this question, I'd say it depends on your main usage.  I'm no audiophile, and use the X3 on a pair of Fidelio X2HRs and Sennheiser HD6XXs.  In the software you choose the headphone you are using, and it adjusts the headphone gain for you (32-149 ohm or 150-600).  I use the X3 mostly for gaming and casual music.  You can adjust the SXFI equalizer via your phone or PC software, and I found pairing the X3 with my open back Fidelios gives a very immersive gaming experience.  Played a bunch of Modern Warfare and Outer Worlds and enjoyed it.  I would think movies with the X3 would be good too.  However, this is a "gaming amp".  It includes a mic input as well as speaker outputs.  You can switch between playing sound via headphones or speakers, and have different EQ settings for both (or "lock" them both to the same EQ settings).  If you were only interested in a pure music listening experience, maybe stick with the O2.  The advantage of the X3 is the SXFI and EQ modes as well as mic input and switching between speakers/headphones.  It may have more features than you care about using, in which case the extra bells and whistles may be useless or distracting.


----------



## Cevisi

QuietKungFu said:


> I also picked up an X3 and sold off my SXFI Amp for use on my PC.  I haven't had the same problem you mention, though I only use 7.1 with my headphones, not speakers.  However, I was having a couple problems with the X3 when it first arrived.  It would disconnect upon restarts and I had to continuously reconnect the USB cable to see it again.  Occasionally settings would have to be forgotten.  I tried a different USB C cable and then everything worked just fine.  I contacted Creative and they replaced the cable.  I haven't had any problems since.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding this question, I'd say it depends on your main usage.  I'm no audiophile, and use the X3 on a pair of Fidelio X2HRs and Sennheiser HD6XXs.  In the software you choose the headphone you are using, and it adjusts the headphone gain for you (32-149 ohm or 150-600).  I use the X3 mostly for gaming and casual music.  You can adjust the SXFI equalizer via your phone or PC software, and I found pairing the X3 with my open back Fidelios gives a very immersive gaming experience.  Played a bunch of Modern Warfare and Outer Worlds and enjoyed it.  I would think movies with the X3 would be good too.  However, this is a "gaming amp".  It includes a mic input as well as speaker outputs.  You can switch between playing sound via headphones or speakers, and have different EQ settings for both (or "lock" them both to the same EQ settings).  If you were only interested in a pure music listening experience, maybe stick with the O2.  The advantage of the X3 is the SXFI and EQ modes as well as mic input and switching between speakers/headphones.  It may have more features than you care about using, in which case the extra bells and whistles may be useless or distracting.


Wich one you like more for gaming 6xx or h2r


----------



## QuietKungFu

Cevisi said:


> Wich one you like more for gaming 6xx or h2r



Been a fan of Sennheiser for years, and in general prefer their sound profile to others that I have tried.  However, I've really enjoyed the X2HRs for gaming.  Comfortable fit and slightly more bass than the 6xx.  I haven't had the X2HRs for too long, so maybe it's the novelty of them, but I'd give them the edge for gaming right now.


----------



## AudioManNewb

SXFI can only be used on headphones. I was referring to the emulated speaker spots. Would love to get a audioquest nighthawk but I think that the X3 has to high of an output impedance.


----------



## Ken Quek

AudioManNewb said:


> Contacted creative support already but figured I would post about this weird problem. Just bought a Creative Sound Blaster X3 amazing piece of kit btw. The SXFI tech on it though is broken when you go and run the 7.1 audio test the left front, left side, and left rear all come out of the left front speaker location. Center comes out of the center. Right side mirrors the left with the problem to.





AudioManNewb said:


> SXFI can only be used on headphones. I was referring to the emulated speaker spots. Would love to get a audioquest nighthawk but I think that the X3 has to high of an output impedance.



I can almost guarantee it is just software configuration issue.
Have you made sure your OS is set to output 5.1/7.1?
Have you made sure your audio decoder and player is ready for surround? I recommend LAV audio decoder with Mediaplayer Classic/HC/MPC-BE.


----------



## AudioManNewb (Jan 4, 2020)

Everything is setup fine I own the SXFI amp and it works just fine. I'm using just the test that comes in the Sound blaster command software and with the sxfi amp windows 7.1 test. Also played CODMW and its all only coming out of the front facing speakers so Front left, Front Right, and Center. Also started to give feedback and create audio loop in discord even when i unplugged my mic and headphones. It obviously has some sort defect so I returned it.


----------



## Ripley

The latest update refers to "Gen2 profiles" and states that existing profiles will be progressively updated. Has anyone heard any other words about these Gen2 profiles?


----------



## stavros.m

Does the X3 SXFI work on PS4 i see it check mark on the site but i was reading somewhere i think hear say it doesn't can anyone confirm this. Also is there any difference between the sxfi x3 and air/theater headphones

 Thanks


----------



## Cevisi

Gen 2 profiles? What?


----------



## stavros.m

Cevisi said:


> Gen 2 profiles? What?


 i found this

At CES 2020, Creative is launching the all-new Super X-Fi Gen2, an improved version of the Super X-Fi audio profile which incorporates key enhancements like higher precision in personalizing a user’s audio profile, the preservation of more details in the surround sound configuration, higher positioning accuracy and audio fidelity.


----------



## Cevisi

they will bring out a new stick they said

Also to be showcased are the upcoming triple-driver headphones to be added to the Super X-Fi line-up. SXFI TRIO is a triple-driver in-ear headphones that comes with an attached in-line SXFI WIRE, which is an even smaller and lighter version of the finger-sized SXFI AMP. Aurvana Trio Wireless is a neckband headphone solution with Software Super X-Fi, which allows users to access the software processing power of Super X-Fi through local content played via the SXFI mobile app.


----------



## Rugalb

Falkentyne said:


> That shoudn't happen.  Try a higher quality USB-C cable like an Anker cable.  If there's any play in the cable, that can happen.  You can also try buying some Deoxit D5 and spraying it in the contacts and cleaning the contact pins that way.


After the last firmware update the issue is not bothering me anymore, unless I twist the cable on purpose. I will try and find a better cable anyway


----------



## Casef

AudioManNewb said:


> Just bought a Creative Sound Blaster X3 amazing piece of kit btw. The SXFI tech on it though is broken when you go and run the 7.1 audio test the left front, left side, and left rear all come out of the left front speaker location. Center comes out of the center. Right side mirrors the left with the problem to.



It's their software/drivers, as always. I just got the X3 a few weeks back and love the hardware and SXFi, but hate the software. For some reason, if you're using the Creative drivers and/or software (even the mobile app, it seems), the SXFi gets stuck in stereo mode as soon as you make pretty much any adjustments, regardless of what you do or how you set it up. Having speakers configured as 7.1 in Windows makes no difference. If you turn off SXFi and just use SBX, it works perfectly fine, but SXFi is stuck in stereo mode, making it virtually useless.

My personal solution - I don't use the Creative driver and software (because thankfully, with the X3, they're basically not needed). I just created my SXFi profile, uploaded it to the X3, made all the adjustments I wanted...and then switched to the generic USB Audio 2.0 Windows drivers. They can be set to 7.1 mode with no issues, and the SXFi is amazing with headphones in full 7.1 mode once you get accustomed to its sound. Everything works perfectly fine like this, you basically just can't switch SFXi profiles and/or adjust the internal EQ (you're stuck with the profiles you uploaded to the device the last time you ran it with Creative drivers).

There's even a bonus - if you use the X3 with something like Voicemeeter that basically keeps the device active at all times, your PC will likely not go to sleep with the Creative drivers, because once again, they use the stupid "Legacy Kernel Caller" stuff that can't be whitelisted in Windows (possibly due to a MS bug). If you use the generic USB Audio 2.0 driver, you can whitelist it no problem and your PC will have no trouble going to sleep even with the X3 being kept "active".

It's a bit of a joke that the flagship feature of the X3 doesn't work properly, but that's how it seems to be right now. Hope they fix it. I thought about returning the unit before I found the workaround, but the SXFi is so awesome (IMO) that I'm willing to keep it as long as I can work around their bugs.


----------



## Falkentyne

The new Gen2 profiles and firmware seem to improve reverb and positioning clarity in FPS games seems to be better.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Falkentyne said:


> The new Gen2 profiles and firmware seem to improve reverb and positioning clarity in FPS games seems to be better.


Yep!  Noticing the difference while playing Apex legends last night.  Good to know that Gen2 processing is latched to only new gen devices. That would’ve pissed me to no end!

Now if they only added my HD600 to their validated lists I would be so happy.  They only add new headphones from their own lineup despite promising they will add more headphones from other manufacturers in the future


----------



## Lifted Andreas

eliwankenobi said:


> Yep!  Noticing the difference while playing Apex legends last night.  Good to know that Gen2 processing is latched to only new gen devices. That would’ve pissed me to no end!
> 
> Now if they only added my HD600 to their validated lists I would be so happy.  They only add new headphones from their own lineup despite promising they will add more headphones from other manufacturers in the future



They did add the Massdrop Sennheiser PC37x when I asked them to. Took a couple of months for the update to come through, but they did do it eventually. Just be patient, device barely been out a year.


----------



## Cevisi

eliwankenobi said:


> Yep!  Noticing the difference while playing Apex legends last night.  Good to know that Gen2 processing is latched to only new gen devices. That would’ve pissed me to no end!
> 
> Now if they only added my HD600 to their validated lists I would be so happy.  They only add new headphones from their own lineup despite promising they will add more headphones from other manufacturers in the future


Actually they did add my dt 770 was addes 880 was addet airpoda pro beats3 afterwarts


----------



## Casef (Jan 14, 2020)

I went to check out the Gen 2 version of my current profile as soon as I posted my previous comment (since I discovered my profile has been converted as I was typing it) and I'm enjoying the updated one a lot. I think it colors the sound a bit less, has more clarity and highs and slightly less low end for me (which I would both say is a good thing, because I did add a bit of highs previously and lowered the bass to not make my old profile sound too muffled), but more importantly, the directional cues seem to have improved a bit as well, especially when it comes to rear cues (for me, at least). I play a lot of racing sims, Raceroom in particular, and ever since I switched to the Gen 2 profile, I'm constantly amazed at how spatial everything sounds, even more so than before (and Raceroom already had aguably the best audio of all "serious" racing sims). The mid-engine cars especially are a treat to drive - I very clearly hear the engine as if it was truly right behind me. Not somewhere in the general area behind me, but very much directly behind my seat. I've tried almost everything virtual surround related over the years, but I do think SXFi is the best I ever heard. Front cues could still use a bit of improvement for me, but that might just need a different profile or something, and they're still better than most VSS solutions (at least they do tend to sound from the front and not from above me).


----------



## halcyon

Can you adjust the echo/reverb with Gen2? Have they toned it down? 
To me Gen1 sounds like you are walking around with an artificial invisible room around you at all times (too much echo/reverbation).


----------



## Casef

Sadly, you can't adjust anything. What the software gives you from your profile is what you get, and the only way to "adjust" anything is to make a different profile. They might've toned the reverb down a bit in Gen 2, but I'd need direct comparison to be sure I'm not just imagining it, and that's also not possible (you can't go back to Gen 1).

But the description is largely correct - you are basically walking around (well, if you use it on the go I guess) with an artificial invisible room around you. That's what Super X-Fi is all about. It's not just a virtual surround, they are attempting to simulate the sound of a speaker setup in a room. As far as I'm concerned, it takes a bit of getting used to (but then again most virtual surround solutions do), but once (if?) you get used to it, it sounds very lifelike. Some content benefits more from that, some less (but personally, I rarely turn it off now). And there can be some surprises, too. For example, I absolutely didn't expect how good my guitar would sound with Super X-Fi - I've always disliked the sound I was getting when playing with headphones (which I'm forced to do a lot), it was never right, no matter what I tried, but now it sounds perfect, like I'm really playing with a big amp in a real room.


----------



## x7007

why they didn't make gen 2 for hd800....


----------



## QuietKungFu

x7007 said:


> why they didn't make gen 2 for hd800....



It looks like they are slowly updating the Gen 2 profiles for the headphones.  At least that's what I'm hoping.  They made a big deal about the new profiles, and limiting them to only Creative and E-MU products would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## Ken Quek

x7007 said:


> why they didn't make gen 2 for hd800....





QuietKungFu said:


> It looks like they are slowly updating the Gen 2 profiles for the headphones.  At least that's what I'm hoping.  They made a big deal about the new profiles, and limiting them to only Creative and E-MU products would be pretty disappointing.



Wait a minute. I thought the new Gen2 profiles are directing only at personalization? I don't see any Gen2 for headphones in list.


----------



## x7007

I think they are in orange/yellow/golden icon.  because the others not


----------



## Ken Quek

x7007 said:


> I think they are in orange/yellow/golden icon.  because the others not



Ehh nope. SXFI certified are orange. Has been that way since day 1.


----------



## x7007 (Jan 15, 2020)

so what gen2  means then? how do we know where and what enables it? eq settings?


ha I see. personalize is gen2. so it works right out of the box with the same personalize we did 1st? or we need to do again


----------



## Ken Quek

x7007 said:


> so what gen2  means then? how do we know where and what enables it? eq settings?



Checkout your personalization profiles. There will be a Gen 2 logo when updated.


----------



## x7007

Ken Quek said:


> Checkout your personalization profiles. There will be a Gen 2 logo when updated.



yes I saw. don't feel any different thought. and we can't compare because no gen1 option.


----------



## Ken Quek

x7007 said:


> yes I saw. don't feel any different thought. and we can't compare because no gen1 option.



Indeed difficult to compare. But one thing for sure is i notice the irritating reverb is now gone.


----------



## voidPtr

I was a bit hesitant to update as I was quite happy with old firmware and profile, but of course curiosity won eventually. I can report that it at least didn't get worse. I can't hear much improvement, maybe that is because it was already working really well for me in the first place. It might be a little better for plain music now, being a little less "chaotic" and less overwhelming (maybe, couldn't say for sure).


----------



## Casef (Jan 21, 2020)

I've tried redoing my SXFi profile from scratch following the introduction of Gen 2 profiles. I was wondering if it might perhaps be beneficial to use a new profile instead of a converted one. Well, I obviously can't be sure if I somehow managed to make a better profile this time (I spent quite a bit of time getting the photos right, but then again I did so with the old one as well), or if I really benefited from making a brand new Gen 2 profile, but the profile I got is definitely the best one so far. I thought it sounded great and lifelike before, but it sounds even better yet, and the positional cues also improved still, especially the front ones (so the ones I found the least accurate before).

Also, if you're not aware, there are new drivers and new firmware for the X3. They contain quite a few fixes, including the quite important one where SXFi finally works correctly in 7.1 mode and doesn't switch to stereo only.

(Sadly they still use the Legacy Kernel Caller thing, so back to USB Audio 2.0 for me, but I guess it should at least be safe to use the Android app now to manage the device without it reverting to stereo. Edit: OK, nevermind, it's not if you use the generic USB Audio 2.0 driver, it still switches SXFi to stereo.)


----------



## AudioManNewb

Casef said:


> I've tried redoing my SXFi profile from scratch following the introduction of Gen 2 profiles. I was wondering if it might perhaps be beneficial to use a new profile instead of a converted one. Well, I obviously can't be sure if I somehow managed to make a better profile this time (I spent quite a bit of time getting the photos right, but then again I did so with the old one as well), or if I really benefited from making a brand new Gen 2 profile, but the profile I got is definitely the best one so far. I thought it sounded great and lifelike before, but it sounds even better yet, and the positional cues also improved still, especially the front ones (so the ones I found the least accurate before).
> 
> Also, if you're not aware, there are new drivers and new firmware for the X3. They contain quite a few fixes, including the quite important one where SXFi finally works correctly in 7.1 mode and doesn't switch to stereo only.
> 
> (Sadly they still use the Legacy Kernel Caller thing, so back to USB Audio 2.0 for me, but I guess it should at least be safe to use the Android app now to manage the device without it reverting to stereo. Edit: OK, nevermind, it's not if you use the generic USB Audio 2.0 driver, it still switches SXFi to stereo.)


Our X3 is working perfectly now with the NEW Driver, Firmware, and APP updates. SXFI works as it should now in 7.1.


----------



## pietcux

Yes I can only second that. Took it to work to play flac files from my laptop on the Sony Z7. The overly hollow sound  is completely gone now it just sounds as good as with Stereo only, but the voices still clear and crisp are in front of me instead as in my head. Played some 2 hour of The Division 2 just now and the enemy location  is perfect and exact, before the update it was off at times. And yes 7.1 on works perfect.


----------



## Casef

@AudioManNewb Yes, if you use everything Creative, then it works fine, as I've mentioned. I don't, I use the generic driver (because I want my PC to be able to go to sleep automatically while using Voicemeeter with the X3), and in that case, using the Android app still bugs the SXFi out.


----------



## pietcux

Casef said:


> @AudioManNewb Yes, if you use everything Creative, then it works fine, as I've mentioned. I don't, I use the generic driver (because I want my PC to be able to go to sleep automatically while using Voicemeeter with the X3), and in that case, using the Android app still bugs the SXFi out.


What is the benefit of auto sleep for you, I always turn my home PC off manually.


----------



## Casef

@pietcux Being able to come back to my PC hours later with everything just as it was, while not having to worry about a PC that's kept running in an empty room (and saving some electricity in the process).


----------



## pietcux

Casef said:


> @pietcux Being able to come back to my PC hours later with everything just as it was, while not having to worry about a PC that's kept running in an empty room (and saving some electricity in the process).


That is understandable. But why don't you manually send it to sleep mode?


----------



## froes

I tried a new check as stated here for the Sxfi Amp with a new Samsung Galaxy Note 10.
At first I wondered that no stock player was installed. When I installed it, it delivered no 5.1 or 7.1 over USB but only 2.0.

Now I'm wondering why many people like the Sxfi Amp on their smartphones. In this case it is only a 2.0 simulation in every way.


----------



## mushy168

Casef said:


> @AudioManNewb Yes, if you use everything Creative, then it works fine, as I've mentioned. I don't, I use the generic driver (because I want my PC to be able to go to sleep automatically while using Voicemeeter with the X3), and in that case, using the Android app still bugs the SXFi out.



Did you try the Windows Store App (go to Windows Store and search for "SXFI")? I use that and it seems to work quite well.


----------



## Casef

@pietcux I just don't see a point in always thinking about doing something the computer can easily do by itself, and, more importantly, *should* be able to do by itself if it wasn't for that stupid bug with the Legacy Kernel Caller and/or Creative using it in their drivers. Especially since it can more or less be worked around by simply not using the Creative drivers with the X3.

@mushy168 Funnily enough, that works fine. I wasn't expecting it to, but it does. So cheers.


----------



## SierraMadre (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi.

Could anyone kindly tell me if the line-in on the rear of their X3 is working, please? I can’t get any audio from it. The official support documentation I have seen doesn’t mention any kind of special activation process so I assume it’s supposed to be like on the sound blaster G6, where unless USB is being used as primary audio input, it will automatically default to the line-in if connected.

I have tried multiple cables and source devices, different types of content, in addition to multiple usb power supplies. Everything else on the unit works as it should (except perhaps for SXFI, more on that below) but no audio from line-in. Maxing volume on source device and/or X3 makes no difference and no, it’s not on mute, lol.

Do I have defective unit or am I just being a clueless idiot and missing something simple?

As for SXFI on the X3, I last updated just over a week ago, firmware, drivers and SB Command software and rear surround cues are ‘trapped-in-a-metal-box’ terrible. This is in contrast to the same content sounding OK through the same headphones using the same SXFI user profile via the SXFI Amp / dongle. I’d be interested to know the comparative of experience of anyone else who owns both the X3 and the SXFI AMP.

Many thanks


----------



## Casef

@SierraMadre Does your Line-in say it's ready in the Sound inputs control panel? For some reason, the X3 only allows using a single input at a time, so if one of the other inputs is currently active, then Line-in is deactivated. The device remembers the last used input. Easiest way to switch the active input is to select it as system default (you can then set the system default input device to a different device, provided it's not one of the other X3 inputs).






Not sure why they're doing this, and I wish they didn't. Because of this I still need another soundcard in the system, because I sometimes need both line-in and mic at the same time  (BTW, my inputs are named differently because I'm using the generic drivers instead of Creative ones, but it's just Mic, Line-in and What you hear.)

As for the weird reverb on rear cues, I noticed it as well a week or so ago. For me, it only happens in a fairly narrow range when the source is directly behind me, but it definitely happens and can be annoying (depending on what the content is). I hope they fix it.


----------



## SierraMadre (Feb 6, 2020)

Casef said:


> @SierraMadre Does your Line-in say it's ready in the Sound inputs control panel? For some reason, the X3 only allows using a single input at a time, so if one of the other inputs is currently active, then Line-in is deactivated. The device remembers the last used input. Easiest way to switch the active input is to select it as system default (you can then set the system default input device to a different device, provided it's not one of the other X3 inputs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thanks. I'll give it a try and report back. When I previously tried, it was just usb plugged into wall wart for power, the X3 was not connected to a PC or anything, so the only audio input was line-in which I tried from a variety of sources. Given that they advertise the line-in as being for mobile and DAP sources, I assumed all that was necessary would be to plug it in while there was no audio being inputted via usb.


----------



## HieroX

SierraMadre said:


> Hi.
> 
> Could anyone kindly tell me if the line-in on the rear of their X3 is working, please? I can’t get any audio from it. The official support documentation I have seen doesn’t mention any kind of special activation process so I assume it’s supposed to be like on the sound blaster G6, where unless USB is being used as primary audio input, it will automatically default to the line-in if connected.
> 
> ...



Hey there, new user here. I have the same issues with the SXFi on the X3. It sounds inferior to the SXFi amp. 

Creative support told me that both the X3 and SXFi should function similarly, but it's clearly not the case. 

In my case, I get very bad distortions in the mids and lows, especially when it's a very busy part of the track. I didn't do much comparisons in terms of surround, but I don't think it's that much of a difference for me. 5.1 surround on BFV is bad on the X3, simply because all the explosions sound anemic and distorted. The SXFi amp did not suffer such issues.


----------



## pietcux

HieroX said:


> Hey there, new user here. I have the same issues with the SXFi on the X3. It sounds inferior to the SXFi amp.
> 
> Creative support told me that both the X3 and SXFi should function similarly, but it's clearly not the case.
> 
> In my case, I get very bad distortions in the mids and lows, especially when it's a very busy part of the track. I didn't do much comparisons in terms of surround, but I don't think it's that much of a difference for me. 5.1 surround on BFV is bad on the X3, simply because all the explosions sound anemic and distorted. The SXFi amp did not suffer such issues.


Did you make that you did not have one of the various eq settings active?


----------



## HieroX

pietcux said:


> Did you make that you did not have one of the various eq settings active?



Yep, eq are off.


----------



## pietcux

HieroX said:


> Yep, eq are off.


For me the ingame sound is very good. Which headphones do you use?


----------



## HieroX

pietcux said:


> For me the ingame sound is very good. Which headphones do you use?



He4xx. The distortions are present no matter which headphones I am using.


----------



## pietcux

HieroX said:


> He4xx. The distortions are present no matter which headphones I am using.


W10 Spatial Sound set to off? Channels set to 7.1? You know a PC gives you much more freedom of doing things...


----------



## HieroX

pietcux said:


> W10 Spatial Sound set to off? Channels set to 7.1? You know a PC gives you much more freedom of doing things...



Yes to everything.
I own the SXFi amp too. 
I know how to configure the settings.


----------



## pietcux

HieroX said:


> Yes to everything.
> I own the SXFi amp too.
> I know how to configure the settings.


Well then return the X3.


----------



## SierraMadre (Feb 7, 2020)

pietcux said:


> Well then return the X3.


Perhaps he’s hoping for a firmware fix.
I have the same problem too. Casef also mentioned similar problems above.


----------



## HieroX

pietcux said:


> Well then return the X3.


It's unwise to return the X3 when Creative have already acknowledged this issue and are creating firmware for it.


----------



## SierraMadre

@HieroX Hey, I see you’re based in Singapore. Were you one of the lucky first customers to get a personal PRIR measurement by Creative for your SXFI profile back when the AMP launched?


----------



## HieroX

SierraMadre said:


> @HieroX Hey, I see you’re based in Singapore. Were you one of the lucky first customers to get a personal PRIR measurement by Creative for your SXFI profile back when the AMP launched?


Unfortunately no. I got my SXFi amp late November, so I think I missed the boat for that. I have heard of some people who got it though. They felt that it is a lot superior to the gen1 photos and. 

I remembered some Creative staff was saying they planned(tentatively) to introduce the mic-caliberation for the price of another SXFi amp. It obviously wasn't that well-received, or implemented.


----------



## HieroX

I am on the latest drivers and firmware. (Firmware: 1.2.2000107.1510, Driver: 1.16.4.8) I even redid a new gen2 profile. While the distortions have cleared up some, it is still present in busy tracks. The SXFi amp does not suffer from this issue. For me, the distortions only appear when SXFi is enabled. When using SBX surround, there are no distortions.

Also, I did some comparisons between the X3 and SXFi amp when the SXFi feature is turned off. There are no distortions in either of them. So, the problem only lies in the way SXFi is implemented in the X3.

I have been communicating with Creative via email for quite a while now regarding this issue. In the latest response from Creative, they said that there was a difference in sound when checking Audio Enhancements, and unchecking it.

" Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.

We have forwarded your feedback to the relevant people.

We found that enabling and disabling "Enable audio enhancements" on Windows Sound settings gives a different output when Super X-Fi is enabled. "

This email was sent to me after the most recent firmware/driver/sound blaster update.

I have tried both checked and unchecked, if there were any difference in the output, I can't really hear it. However, the distortions are still very present in both settings.

I had also listed out the tracks that I used for testings, and here's the list:

- Detach from Interstellar OST

- The Trail from the Witcher OST

- Tenrai -Divinity I and II from Final Fantasy Advent Children OST

-  Sara ni Tatakau Mono-Tachi from Final Fantasy Advent Children OST

To take note that these tracks are highlighted because they have very noticeable distortions. After the firmware update, this track - Molossus from Hans Zimmer's Batman Begins - have minimal distortions now. 

When using the SXFi amp, there were no distortions at all.

All tracks used were .FLAC files, 24bit/48kHz-96kHz.

I was told repeatedly that the SXFi functions the same on both the amp and the X3. This is clearly not the case, and there are a number of users who experienced the same thing as me. You can also check out the dedicated SXFi thread on Headfi for those reports.



Also, after weeks of communicating with Creative on this issue, I offered to bring down the X3 to the service centre. I got this reply on 10th Feb 2020:

"Thank you for your reply.

If the issue is on the software and driver, there is nothing much we can help with on Creative Customer Care Center.

But we may be able to know more about the issue."


----------



## Drog

HieroX said:


> I am on the latest drivers and firmware. (Firmware: 1.2.2000107.1510, Driver: 1.16.4.8) I even redid a new gen2 profile. While the distortions have cleared up some, it is still present in busy tracks. The SXFi amp does not suffer from this issue. For me, the distortions only appear when SXFi is enabled. When using SBX surround, there are no distortions.
> 
> Also, I did some comparisons between the X3 and SXFi amp when the SXFi feature is turned off. There are no distortions in either of them. So, the problem only lies in the way SXFi is implemented in the X3.
> 
> I was told repeatedly that the SXFi functions the same on both the amp and the X3. This is clearly not the case, and there are a number of users who experienced the same thing as me. You can also check out the dedicated SXFi thread on Headfi for those reports.




I'm using the SXFI amp with Sundara headphones using the HE4XX profile.  I don't get any distortion when using USB through my phone or through my Shield Android TV console, but I do when using it with SXFI on or off through my computer with any bass notes.  I'm pretty sure that's a power issue though (though I still need to try other USB ports).  Having said that, I do wonder if there is a hardware issue that is affecting some X3s where components aren't capable of handling handling the power needed for bass notes since your issues are with lower notes and busy sections.  Do you still get distortion when you turn the volume down?  Have you tried using a different source or connection type?

I am interested in the X3, but I think I will wait to get it until this issue is resolved.   I'm also pretty sure I will need a powered USB hub to use it.  I really wish it had a separate connection for a power source.

I also wanted to say SXFI gen 2 is pretty amazing.  By far the best 3D audio for headphones that I've heard.


----------



## Casef

What distortions are we supposed to hear and roughly where? Because I can't say I hear anything. I've seen people mention distortions on X3 on Creative's Reddit, but I just have no idea what is it all about.


----------



## HieroX

Drog said:


> I'm using the SXFI amp with Sundara headphones using the HE4XX profile.  I don't get any distortion when using USB through my phone or through my Shield Android TV console, but I do when using it with SXFI on or off through my computer with any bass notes.  I'm pretty sure that's a power issue though (though I still need to try other USB ports).  Having said that, I do wonder if there is a hardware issue that is affecting some X3s where components aren't capable of handling handling the power needed for bass notes since your issues are with lower notes and busy sections.  Do you still get distortion when you turn the volume down?  Have you tried using a different source or connection type?
> 
> I am interested in the X3, but I think I will wait to get it until this issue is resolved.   I'm also pretty sure I will need a powered USB hub to use it.  I really wish it had a separate connection for a power source.
> 
> I also wanted to say SXFI gen 2 is pretty amazing.  By far the best 3D audio for headphones that I've heard.



The distortions are only present when SXFi is turned on. 
SBX, Direct Mode, or plain stereo are not affected by any distortions at all. Volume also doesn't affect the distortions, as they are still present whether soft or loud. 
I have no technical way to describe the distortions, except that it feels like certain frequencies(mainly mids and lows) are not reaching the correct amplitude/loudness as needed. In comparison with the SXFi amp, the X3 fails in outputting the correct SXFi effect. 

Orchestra music doesn't seem to be affected much, which makes sense since they tend to have less lows, even if the tracks are busy.  

I think it's a firmware/driver issue, as the latest updates from Creative manages to reduce the distortions a little. However, it is still present enough to be not enjoyable.


----------



## Drog

HieroX said:


> The distortions are only present when SXFi is turned on.
> SBX, Direct Mode, or plain stereo are not affected by any distortions at all. Volume also doesn't affect the distortions, as they are still present whether soft or loud.
> I have no technical way to describe the distortions, except that it feels like certain frequencies(mainly mids and lows) are not reaching the correct amplitude/loudness as needed. In comparison with the SXFi amp, the X3 fails in outputting the correct SXFi effect.
> 
> ...



So this is an issue with reproducing the correct volume levels for lows and busy sections of a music track (or altering lows and busy sections differently), not distortion that sounds like static or like your music is breaking up?


----------



## HieroX

Hey all, I just came back from Creative Customer Service. 

I brought both my X3 and SXFi amp there to demonstrate the differences between them in terms of SXFi implementation. 
The Creative staff had taken note of the issues with X3, and have assured me that they are aware of the issue. They also told me that a firmware update is currently in development to address this issue. 
Internal testings have revealed that it is likely to be DSP related, as I heard the improvements when they adjusted some settings on their laptop. 

All in all, I am glad that a firmware fix is incoming, and I got to try out their SXFi theatre headphones!


----------



## Jornel

hi guys.
dunno if this is the right place to post this but if not i apologise.

How does the soundbaster X3 compares to the GSX 1000?
dunno witch one to buy.

Thanks


----------



## SierraMadre (Mar 5, 2020)

HieroX said:


> Hey all, I just came back from Creative Customer Service.
> 
> I brought both my X3 and SXFi amp there to demonstrate the differences between them in terms of SXFi implementation.
> The Creative staff had taken note of the issues with X3, and have assured me that they are aware of the issue. They also told me that a firmware update is currently in development to address this issue.
> ...


As another user who noticed the clear degradation in fidelity and performance of the SXFI algorithm for certain cues on the X3 versus on the AMP, good job and thanks!

How were the SXFI Theatres in comparison to your own Headphones + SXFI AMP pairing (what headphones do you use for SXFI btw?) ?


----------



## HieroX (Mar 6, 2020)

SierraMadre said:


> As another user who noticed the clear degradation in fidelity and performance of the SXFI algorithm for certain cues on the X3 versus on the AMP, good job and thanks!
> 
> How were the SXFI Theatres in comparison to your own Headphones + SXFI AMP pairing (what headphones do you use for SXFI btw?) ?



To be honest, I didn't get to try it out for long, but initial impressions is that it is decent. I am not an audiophile, but I see no need to get it when I already have the X3 and SXFi amp, unless I intend to watch movies on my TV instead. I game and netflix and chill out more on my PC lol.

I have both the HD600 and the Massdrop HE4XX. The engineer I spoke to said that he also have the HD600. According to him, HD600's SXFi profile should be set to the 6XX instead of the HD650, as it is tonally more similar. All you have to do is dial down the 2-4k range? I will have to confirm with him later through email.


----------



## SierraMadre

HieroX said:


> To be honest, I didn't get to try it out for long, but initial impressions is that it is decent. I am not an audiophile, but I see no need to get it when I already have the X3 and SXFi amp, unless I intend to watch movies on my TV instead. I game and netflix and chill out more on my PC lol.
> 
> I have both the HD600 and the Massdrop HE4XX. The engineer I spoke to said that he also have the HD600. According to him, HD600's SXFi profile should be set to the 6XX instead of the HD650, as it is tonally more similar. All you have to do is dial down the 2-4k range? I will have to confirm with him later through email.


Fantastic!


----------



## Vader2k

Creative is having a 30% off March Madness sale and it includes the SXFI products:

https://us.creative.com/sale/
Coupon Code:  *MARCH30*


----------



## pietcux

Jornel said:


> hi guys.
> dunno if this is the right place to post this but if not i apologise.
> 
> How does the soundbaster X3 compares to the GSX 1000?
> ...


The GSX 1000 is a complete hassle free device for gaming. It is driverless. It gives you no choice. It either works for you or not. I run a Sennheiser headset GSP500 or GSP600 from it and it is perfect for gaming. For music I prefer the SXFI devices. They give you choice and tons of settings plus the personal 3D profile is awesome. For gaming that is overkill.


----------



## Casef

It has to be said that the X3 is basically also driverless (as in - it works with the drivers included in Win10) if you only want to use SXFi, not SBX or any of the Crystallizer and Scout mode nonsense. You only have to create your SXFi profile, but you can do that on your phone and then upload it from the phone to the device without ever having to install any Creative stuff on your PC.


----------



## Jornel

pietcux said:


> The GSX 1000 is a complete hassle free device for gaming. It is driverless. It gives you no choice. It either works for you or not. I run a Sennheiser headset GSP500 or GSP600 from it and it is perfect for gaming. For music I prefer the SXFI devices. They give you choice and tons of settings plus the personal 3D profile is awesome. For gaming that is overkill.


I have the gsx 1000 and it works for me but some times i think it has not enough juice to power headphones (was using shp9500s).
I also want to ask you if you recomend GSP500 for competitive gaming?


----------



## HieroX (Mar 13, 2020)

Jornel said:


> I have the gsx 1000 and it works for me but some times i think it has not enough juice to power headphones (was using shp9500s).
> I also want to ask you if you recomend GSP500 for competitive gaming?



Having used the X3 for a few months, I can safely say that it is powerful enough to drive my HD600 and He4XX. With the HD600, I often set my volume at around 25-35 windows volume. When playing pubg, I usually have to set to 50 volume max. High gain setting is used.

The He4xx is a little more power hungry even though it's 35ohms. At low gain, I usually have to set windows volume to around 30- 50 for YouTube, and around 50-65 for games like Escape from Tarkov.

VSS wise, you can either use the SXFi feature on the X3, or use Creative's SBX suite. For atmospheric games, I prefer using SXFi. For really competitive FPS games, you might want to use SBX instead, as SXFi will dial down certain audio cues to make it sound natural. To me though, I felt that SXFi is accurate enough that I wouldn't want to switch back to SBX.

I can't comment on the GSX, since I never tried them. But I have heard that the VSS on the GSX sounds better than SBX.

PS: I want to add that if I use high gain for the HE4XX, my gaming volume rarely goes above 50. But I was told through Creative's worldwide support that I risk damaging the headphones since it is only has an 35ohm impedance. I forgot to ask the engineer about this when I was at the Customer Service centre that time, so I do not know how true that is.


----------



## pietcux (Mar 13, 2020)

I absolutely do recommend the GSP500 for competitive gaming. It is good for gaming and movies. And the GSX1000 can easily drive it. 
The microfone is very good too.


----------



## Jornel

pietcux said:


> I absolutely do recommend the GSP500 for competitive gaming. It is good for gaming and movies. And the GSX1000 can easily drive it.
> The microfone is very good too.


i´m in the midle of the bridge between gsp 500 and DT990...


----------



## pietcux

Jornel said:


> i´m in the midle of the bridge between gsp 500 and DT990...


The DT990 is rather bright, it has a U shaped sound profile. Especially when gaming all the gunfire and explosions create a ringing in my ears using any Beyer can. Right now I own the DT1770 and the T5P second generation.


----------



## Vader2k (Mar 23, 2020)

Creative now has a coupon for $50 off all the products in the SXFI line:

https://us.creative.com/sale/
Coupon Code: *SXFIMOVIES*


----------



## Jornel

pietcux said:


> The DT990 is rather bright, it has a U shaped sound profile. Especially when gaming all the gunfire and explosions create a ringing in my ears using any Beyer can. Right now I own the DT1770 and the T5P second generation.


I was about to buy DT990 600ohm + amp/dac but i don´t know if i´ll regrat later and don´t have a real upgrade in positional audio/footsteps/imaging...etc
i realy don´t know


----------



## Alexious

Greetings, everyone.

I was wondering if there is any alternative to SX-Fi for the time being when it comes to 'headphone holography' or anything close to that.
Thanks!


----------



## AudioManNewb

Alexious said:


> Greetings, everyone.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any alternative to SX-Fi for the time being when it comes to 'headphone holography' or anything close to that.
> Thanks!


There will be April 13th look up JBL quantum one. They use a in ear mic calibration and some measurements vs pictures of your face. I'm really curious to see if its a better solution since JBL/Harmon know quite a lot about sound.


----------



## Alexious

AudioManNewb said:


> There will be April 13th look up JBL quantum one. They use a in ear mic calibration and some measurements vs pictures of your face. I'm really curious to see if its a better solution since JBL/Harmon know quite a lot about sound.



I doubt so, according to the first two reviews from Tom's Hardware and The Verge.


----------



## AudioManNewb (Apr 8, 2020)

Alexious said:


> I doubt so, according to the first two reviews from Tom's Hardware and The Verge.


I saw those and those are preliminary reviews before the in ear calibartion software is even working. I have no idea why those people even wrote a review in the first place when literally the thing that separates this headset from all others in not released yet. If im not mistaken SXFI was better before release because they originally made a in ear calibration.

"Advanced calibration of JBL’s surround sound technology includes adding your height and head diameter. However, the calibration process wasn’t ready yet, presumably because the headset hasn’t started shipping. I was able to use the re-centering feature of the headset, which is also available via the left earcup. It has you look at a bull's-eye in the center of the screen before clicking your left mouse button. "


----------



## illram

What would you think would be the best headphone to select if you're using an HE560? HE400I, 400S, Ananda, some other?


----------



## x7007

Does anyone else have a problem when switching between couple profiles with the SXFI Control? if I switch the first 1,2 profiles it works but then I get an error it can't download and I need to try again and again... I can't test which sound best like this. it takes 2 hr just to test 2 profiles.


----------



## illram

Mine got real buggy after the last firmware upgrade.


----------



## stavros.m

Hey Everyone for someone who is currently running a dt 990 250ohms would you recommend going for the x3 or possibly getting the sxfi theaters they will be used pretty much only for gaming maybe a bit of youtube/tv. If possible i would use them on PC and PS4 and PS5 when its released

thanks


----------



## Cevisi

stavros.m said:


> Hey Everyone for someone who is currently running a dt 990 250ohms would you recommend going for the x3 or possibly getting the sxfi theaters they will be used pretty much only for gaming maybe a bit of youtube/tv. If possible i would use them on PC and PS4 and PS5 when its released
> 
> thanks


I use the sxfi amp for my 990 250ohms it works great sounds good i would get the x3


----------



## stavros.m

Cevisi said:


> I use the sxfi amp for my 990 250ohms it works great sounds good i would get the x3


thank you


----------



## illram

Has anyone tried feeding the 3.5mm headphone output from the X-Fi dongle into a line in on a discrete amp? Either with an RCA splitter or a 3.5mm aux cable? I'm dying to try and dongle with my Koss estats or through a higher powered amp.


----------



## Drog

I just picked up the X3.  Great unit and an unbelievable value at $120.  The opening guitar in Mary Jane's Last Dance physically tickled my ears.  I'm still sorting out SXFI as it seems to be a little different from my SXFI amp, but straight audio seems better so far.


----------



## HieroX (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey guys! Creative just launched a new X3 firmware and SB command update.
Go check it out. I just did a little testing, it seems to have cleared the distortions significantly.


----------



## Alexious

Can anyone provide a recent or even current list of SX-Fi profiles? I'm sure it would help prospective customers a lot.


----------



## halcyon

HieroX said:


> Hey guys! Creative just launched a new X3 firmware and SB command update.
> Go check it out. I just did a little testing, it seems to have cleared the distortions significantly.


Hi, is this "reduced" or "removed" distortions? Can you still hear them? thanks!


----------



## halcyon

illram said:


> Mine got real buggy after the last firmware upgrade.



Can you explain the bugs? What oddities did you experience? 

Can you explain the bugs? What oddities did you experience?


----------



## HieroX

halcyon said:


> Can you explain the bugs? What oddities did you experience?
> 
> Can you explain the bugs? What oddities did you experience?



This was back in December, January, when I first noticed the issue.



HieroX said:


> Hey there, new user here. I have the same issues with the SXFi on the X3. It sounds inferior to the SXFi amp.
> 
> Creative support told me that both the X3 and SXFi should function similarly, but it's clearly not the case.
> 
> In my case, I get very bad distortions in the mids and lows, especially when it's a very busy part of the track. I didn't do much comparisons in terms of surround, but I don't think it's that much of a difference for me. 5.1 surround on BFV is bad on the X3, simply because all the explosions sound anemic and distorted. The SXFi amp did not suffer such issues.





HieroX said:


> I am on the latest drivers and firmware. (Firmware: 1.2.2000107.1510, Driver: 1.16.4.8) I even redid a new gen2 profile. While the distortions have cleared up some, it is still present in busy tracks. The SXFi amp does not suffer from this issue. For me, the distortions only appear when SXFi is enabled. When using SBX surround, there are no distortions.
> 
> Also, I did some comparisons between the X3 and SXFi amp when the SXFi feature is turned off. There are no distortions in either of them. So, the problem only lies in the way SXFi is implemented in the X3.
> 
> ...





HieroX said:


> The distortions are only present when SXFi is turned on.
> SBX, Direct Mode, or plain stereo are not affected by any distortions at all. Volume also doesn't affect the distortions, as they are still present whether soft or loud.
> I have no technical way to describe the distortions, except that it feels like certain frequencies(mainly mids and lows) are not reaching the correct amplitude/loudness as needed. In comparison with the SXFi amp, the X3 fails in outputting the correct SXFi effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## x7007

illram said:


> Mine got real buggy after the last firmware upgrade.


What bugs did you notice? I just updated to 2.0.08


----------



## illram

If I remember correctly my profile wouldn't download in either Control Center or the Windows Store App,  and then it would, but the dongle would magically turn off X-Fi, then I'd turn it back on, then it would all crash. And it would do this again and again. Eventually Control Center started working again but I gave up on the Windows Store App which just permanently seemed boned.

Also I don't know why they have two programs on Windows?


----------



## x7007

illram said:


> If I remember correctly my profile wouldn't download in either Control Center or the Windows Store App,  and then it would, but the dongle would magically turn off X-Fi, then I'd turn it back on, then it would all crash. And it would do this again and again. Eventually Control Center started working again but I gave up on the Windows Store App which just permanently seemed boned.
> 
> Also I don't know why they have two programs on Windows?


Ha yes...... I have this annoying issue with profiles, Creative said they don't have this issue.


----------



## jologskyblues

I'm thinking of upgrading my sbz to the x3 but after reading some feedback on the product, I’m a bit hesitant.

Does sxfi still have that canned reverb effect or has that been fixed already with the latest firmware and driver updates to sound more natural?

Is the sbx mode in the x3 the same quality as the 5.1 sbx on the sbz or do they sound different?


----------



## illram

X-Fi sounds pretty good now but I don't know if the X3 and X-Fi dongle sound the same. I have the dongle.

It's virtualization is better than the X7 which also uses 5.1 SBX, but you should probably have a headphone on their list to ensure you're getting the most out of it. The list hasn't been updated in a while, sadly.


----------



## halcyon

jologskyblues said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my sbz to the x3 but after reading some feedback on the product, I’m a bit hesitant.
> 
> Does sxfi still have that canned reverb effect or has that been fixed already with the latest firmware and driver updates to sound more natural?



Yes, canned reverb in the S-XFI mode and you can't turn it down/off.


----------



## Casef

The reverb has been noticeably lowered compared to how it used to be, IMO. Also, bear in mind that the whole thing wouldn't work without that, you can't simulate a speaker setup in a room without adding "reverb" to the sound. And also bear in mind that just like with any other virtual surround type of thing, you need some time to adapt to the sound - it will sound very "reverby" at first, but your brain will quickly adapt to it and it will start sounding very natural IMO. It really does sound like you are listening to speakers in a room.


----------



## halcyon

Casef said:


> The reverb has been noticeably lowered compared to how it used to be, IMO. Also, bear in mind that the whole thing wouldn't work without that, you can't simulate a speaker setup in a room without adding "reverb" to the sound. And also bear in mind that just like with any other virtual surround type of thing, you need some time to adapt to the sound - it will sound very "reverby" at first, but your brain will quickly adapt to it and it will start sounding very natural IMO. It really does sound like you are listening to speakers in a room.




The point of S-XFI for GAMING and MOVIES should NOT be to emulate a speakers in a room (or any space for that matter), because it distorts the actual spatial evinronmental sound cues of the original content being played (game environment, movie environment). Just plain HRTF should be enough. No room reverb needed for that. That's why it is sad, that Creative doesn't allow tuning it down. Personally I feel that their HRTF depends too much on this artificial room reverbation.


----------



## Casef (Apr 29, 2020)

SXFi was created with the intent to emulate a speaker setup in a room. That's its purpose. So if you say it should not do that, you are basically saying it should not exist.

If you want plain HRTF (well, "plain", as there really is no such thing as plain HRTF IMO), just use SBX. You have the option. But then again why even get the X3 for SBX only.

(I also wouldn't say the SXFi distorts actual spatial sound cues, I think it has the best directionality of any virtual surround solutions I've ever tried, and I've tried most of them, but obviously you don't have to agree with that, as that's kinda subjective.)


----------



## illram

It's really not reverby anymore.


----------



## halcyon (Apr 30, 2020)

Casef said:


> SXFi was created with the intent to emulate a speaker setup in a room. That's its purpose. So if you say it should not do that, you are basically saying it should not exist.
> If you want plain HRTF (well, "plain", as there really is no such thing as plain HRTF IMO), just use SBX. You have the option. But then again why even get the X3 for SBX only.
> 
> (I also wouldn't say the SXFi distorts actual spatial sound cues, I think it has the best directionality of any virtual surround solutions I've ever tried, and I've tried most of them, but obviously you don't have to agree with that, as that's kinda subjective.)



I beg to (slightly) differ.

The AIM of the Creative Super X-Fi, as per Creative's own marketing materials was to:

_" capturing the listening experience of a high-end multi-speaker system in a professional studio "_

Professional studio is dampened and with minimal reflections and very low reverbation.

_"make headphones sound as natural as what we experience in the real world around us"_

It is NOT natural to listen to a discrete 7.1 channel movie soundtrack trying to depict the open air spatial information of Mad Max: Fury Road  battle scenes, which is then reverbated into an artificial reconstruction of a room with reflections.

The original audio signals spatial cues WILL get diminished, because you are now sensing a ROOM (created by Super X-Fi) and not an open space (in the original 7.1 signal).

Yes, I understand how Super X-Fi works, it's a mixture of HRTF + artificial room acoustics (reflections/reverbations/phase-shift/etc) as an attempt to try and:

1) Disappear the transducers
2) Create a personal sense of immersion (and sound direction)
+ 3) Create a sense of a room acoustics

HOWEVER, for things like gaming, you don't need or want 3), because you already have a changing spatial sound environment in the game, that portrays information.

You don't want to distort that signal by replaying that signal inside a virtual "studio room" and having those reverbations muddle up the original spatial information in the game audio signal.

That is why I think that Super X-Fi for games (and for movies) has not been optimal.

Yes, they can achieve (1) better with (3), but they destroy authenticity and spatial accuracy of (2) when doing (3)

Perhaps in Super X-Fi v2 or whatever they come up with next. Even Creative admits it's a work in progress.

At the very least Super X-Fi (in the future) should have the minimum following settings for the "room recreation" feature (i.e. reverbation, echo, phase-shifts, reflections):

1. "Standard Professional Mixing room" (I.e. Super X-fi current default)
2. Very wide open spatial space (say, a large concert hall with good damping)
3. Huge anechoic chamber (almost dead for echo/reverb)

That way you could pick your poison and level of "room" immersion based on your needs and use case.

It's not hard to do.They can easily get the basic impulse response data for all 3 just from commercial acoustic shops, they don't even have to recreate/measure those themselves.

And every single option above takes roughly the same amount of processing power, so it's not an issue of that either.


----------



## Drog (May 1, 2020)

jologskyblues said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my sbz to the x3 but after reading some feedback on the product, I’m a bit hesitant.
> 
> Does sxfi still have that canned reverb effect or has that been fixed already with the latest firmware and driver updates to sound more natural?
> 
> Is the sbx mode in the x3 the same quality as the 5.1 sbx on the sbz or do they sound different?




Mostly fixed bu it does depend on what you are looking for. For music, SXFI is really not needed on the X3 and I prefer it off (music on the X3 is a great experience). For games, I like it with SXFI. I don't watch movies or TV on my computer so I can't comment about that.

With the SXFI amp, I find music sounds a bit flat and lifeless so I often prefer it with SXFI on the amp, and I think SXFI on the amp works better with music than SXFI on the X3 does.

I hope I answered your questions. For the price, the X3 is a steal. It is a really great experience.


----------



## Jornel

hi guys.

Does the SB X3 able to power the 600ohm of the DT990?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drog

Jornel said:


> hi guys.
> 
> Does the SB X3 able to power the 600ohm of the DT990?
> 
> Thanks in advance



It claims it can handle 600 ohm headphones (in high gain).  I haven't tried it though.


----------



## Jornel

Drog said:


> It claims it can handle 600 ohm headphones (in high gain).  I haven't tried it though.


Thanks. Can you tell me how it sounds? I mean comparing to a amp dac stack? The mic in is very usefull and options with that mic in are very few on amp/dacs..


----------



## Drog (May 5, 2020)

Jornel said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me how it sounds? I mean comparing to a amp dac stack? The mic in is very usefull and options with that mic in are very few on amp/dacs..



I don't have an amp/dac stack. When I bought my Sundara headphones a year or so ago, I didn't think I'd want to be tied down to any particular area so I bought portable devices.  I first bought the SXFI amp, which I thought was great.  Soon later, I bought the Xdouo XD-05 but I returned it because I thought the SXFI amp sounded much better.  I then picked up the Monolith THX AAA portable amplifier and stopped using the SXFI amp for music because there was a big improvement.  I picked up the Soundblaster X3 because I wanted a sound card for my computer and can say there is a definite improvement over the THX AAA portable amp.  Maybe not as big a difference between the SXFI amp and the THX AAA amp, but the difference between the THX AAA amp and the X3 is there (keep in mind the portable THX AAA is over twice as expensive as the X3) .  The SXFI amp is still my favorite for SXFI for now, but the X3 is the best amp/dac I've heard overall.  My best description for the way it sounds (at least with my headphones) is detailed and alive.  The EQ is very handy too (though I'm not impressed with the presets).

If you can find it at a place with a good return policy, give it a go. It's well worth the audition -- especially if you're on a budget.

Here is a pretty fair review.

X3 Review

It's a fun device and I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jornel

Drog said:


> I don't have an amp/dac stack. When I bought my Sundara headphones a year or so ago, I didn't think I'd want to be tied down to any particular area so I bought portable devices.  I first bought the SXFI amp, which I thought was great.  Soon later, I bought the Xdouo XD-05 but I returned it because I thought the SXFI amp sounded much better.  I then picked up the Monolith THX AAA portable amplifier and stopped using the SXFI amp for music because there was a big improvement.  I picked up the Soundblaster X3 because I wanted a sound card for my computer and can say there is a definite improvement over the THX AAA portable amp.  Maybe not as big a difference between the SXFI amp and the THX AAA amp, but the difference between the THX AAA amp and the X3 is there (keep in mind the portable THX AAA is over twice as expensive as the X3) .  The SXFI amp is still my favorite for SXFI for now, but the X3 is the best amp/dac I've heard overall.  My best description for the way it sounds (at least with my headphones) is detailed and alive.  The EQ is very handy too (though I'm not impressed with the presets).
> 
> If you can find it at a place with a good return policy, give it a go. It's well worth the audition -- especially if you're on a budget.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your repply and for sharing your experience.👍
I was going to ask about a comparisson between the X3 and the Fiio k5 pro but once you said the X3 sound better than the THX... Also let me ask you if the normal mode, i mean, no SXFI or 7.1 mode, sound good for competitive gaming?
Thanks @Drog


----------



## Drog (May 6, 2020)

Jornel said:


> Thanks for your repply and for sharing your experience.👍
> I was going to ask about a comparisson between the X3 and the Fiio k5 pro but once you said the X3 sound better than the THX... Also let me ask you if the normal mode, i mean, no SXFI or 7.1 mode, sound good for competitive gaming?
> Thanks @Drog



I usually forget to turn the surround modes on when I am gaming but I'm more in to coop than competitive.  The sound stage is fairly good, it's got tons of detail, and dynamic range is nice.  It also has modes that enhance certain sounds like footsteps so it's harder for people to sneak up on you.

The mic input also made a cheap $5 microphone sound great thanks to features like smart volume, noise reduction, and echo cancellation.


----------



## Jornel (May 6, 2020)

Drog said:


> I usually forget to turn the surround modes on when I am gaming but I'm more in to coop than competitive.  The sound stage is fairly good, it's got tons of detail, and dynamic range is nice.  It also has modes that enhance certain sounds like footsteps so it's harder for people to sneak up on you.
> 
> The mic input also made a cheap $5 microphone sound great thanks to features like smart volume, noise reduction, and echo cancellation.


I think i might go with the X3..😅
The mic input os very importante for me since a desk mic Will pick keybord noise and a modmic wireless is way expensive if i went with k5pro solution.
Also how is the X3 software update rate?
I think my next setup will be creative x3, dt990 600ohm and modmic.
Thanks for you Help @Drog


----------



## Drog

Jornel said:


> I think i might go with the X3..😅
> The mic input os very importante for me since a desk mic Will pick keybord noise and a modmic wireless is way expensive if i went with k5pro solution.
> Also how is the X3 software update rate?
> I think my next setup will be creative x3, dt990 600ohm and modmic.
> Thanks for you Help @Drog



No problem, but one question -- why are you set on 600 ohm headphones? not the 250 ohm version?


----------



## Jornel

Drog said:


> No problem, but one question -- why are you set on 600 ohm headphones? not the 250 ohm version?


Because of the sound quality. From what i read high impedance headphone can give a more clear sound..but im no expert..far from that. A few people recomended the 600ohm..


----------



## Drog

Jornel said:


> Because of the sound quality. From what i read high impedance headphone can give a more clear sound..but im no expert..far from that. A few people recomended the 600ohm..



As with anything, that depends.  I'd be afraid that 600 ohm headphones would require an expensive amp to properly power (again, don't know how well theb X3 will work with a 600 ohm headphone because I have not tried it).  If you don't care about budget, that's no problem.  If you are on a budget then I would guess a 600 ohm headphone would actually impact sound quality in a negative way.  I really think you would need to through some money at the amp for 600 ohm headset to be happy with it.


----------



## Jornel

Drog said:


> As with anything, that depends.  I'd be afraid that 600 ohm headphones would require an expensive amp to properly power (again, don't know how well theb X3 will work with a 600 ohm headphone because I have not tried it).  If you don't care about budget, that's no problem.  If you are on a budget then I would guess a 600 ohm headphone would actually impact sound quality in a negative way.  I really think you would need to through some money at the amp for 600 ohm headset to be happy with it.


What headphones are you using for gaming? And what would be your pick for competitive gaming with the X3?


----------



## Cevisi

Does the x3 have a higher output power then the sxfi amp? The specifications show different values. For the sxfi amp it show xxx mw@xxx ohm. And for the x3 it shows xxx v rms@ xxx ohm

And does anybody know wich dac is build in the x3?

I heard about some issues about the x3 and that they sound worse then the sxfi amp. Are these problems solved whit a update ?

Does someone have any experience whit the beyerdynamic dt 1990 pro and sxfi for gaming 

Thanks


----------



## Aivanpou (May 16, 2020)

Hi, I received the x3 this morning, but I don't know how to configure it. I have followed the steps for mapping with the app, I have chosen the profile and I have configured the device to 7.1 in windows.

When I enter a game, I set 7.1 speakers / surround in the sound section. With the sxfi off, it sounds normal, but when I turn it on, the sound positioning is mixed and not accurate. It does not seem at all that you are listening to 7 speakers, and the positioning is worse than in stereo.

(I use Hyperx cloud headphones)

What am I doing wrong?


Sorry for my english.


Edit.

I don't know the reason, but without having touched anything, now it works correctly.


----------



## x7007 (Jun 6, 2020)

The bloody  SXFI AMP control panel is broken as hell....... It doesn't download profile if I switch 1 time. 1 freaking time!!!!  and then I can't change back to the profile I want !!!  and then it doesn't even log in to my user !!! I need to open close the program like 50 times till I can get my profile back!?!?! WTFFHAHSDH LW    I am so pissed.

especially when they said on the newest version Doesn't need internet connection !?!?!?


----------



## Cevisi

Cant connect the amp to the driver after last software update. It just says can't find device. Anyone else have this problem


----------



## x7007

Cevisi said:


> Cant connect the amp to the driver after last software update. It just says can't find device. Anyone else have this problem


reinstall the control software from creative downloads.


----------



## stavros.m

I am just curious can you connect an amp like the atom or hel to the x3 and still get full advantage of the SXFI sound

thanks


----------



## pietcux

If you connect the amp to the headphone out of the X3, yes..


----------



## johnn29

Been using my SXFI amp again recently. I had the realisation using Impulcifer that location where you listen to the virtualisation is important. The real BRIR I measured in my theater sounded awful at my desk due to hearing the reverb. I recall that the SXFI had lots of reverb for me.

Anyway, when I sat down in my main theater and gave it a listen and allowed my brain time to adjust I was really impressed with the results. I've taken multiple profiles and one of them absolutely nails the center channel. I've always used the center to tell if there's real out of your head locailsation. Compared to my own BRIR on my theater I actually prefer the SXFI in many respects - bass and stereo imaging being one.

I wish they'd let you do the SXFI processing on Windows like they do with Android, so you'd not need an amp connected. Would enable Bluetooth connectivity for 7.1 simulation. Would love to use my Air Pods Pros in 7.1 SXFI. You can do it on Android but then you get no 7.1 output

I'm excited for the SXFI TV. They keep delaying it - hope it finally gets a release.


----------



## halcyon

Any news & updates on the external sound card successor to Creative Sound Blaster X3 Super X-Fi ? The second iteration of SXFI?


----------



## jologskyblues

Has anyone compared the SXFI with Apple's Spatial Audio implementation on the AirPods Pro?


----------



## amanieux (Feb 15, 2021)

johnn29 said:


> Been using my SXFI amp again recently.


can someone owning a sxfi device (amp,x3 etc) log once in the sxfi  app with my account (user=tixierpierre@hotmail.com password=wolfgang) with the device plugged-in so the sxfi effect is activated for my account ? ( in order to test the sxfi audio effect without a sxfi device plugged-in as the computational audio seems to be done in software in the app and not physically on the hardware of the sxfi device itself ) thanks.


----------



## UrsusMajor

Any further word on a device like SXFI TV where one can use SXFI with PS5?


----------



## justanut

I have SXFI and APP as well as APM.. I’ve tried the APM wired thru the SXFI as well. 

Spatial Audio is just heads and shoulders above..

Being able to turn your head and hear the sound effects stay stationary adds to the illusion of being in a theatre.

SXFI widens the soundstage but loses the imaging details.. I find it a mess in comparison to how Apple has done it. YMMV



jologskyblues said:


> Has anyone compared the SXFI with Apple's Spatial Audio implementation on the AirPods Pro?


----------



## Drog

UrsusMajor said:


> Any further word on a device like SXFI TV where one can use SXFI with PS5?



The Soundblaster X3 has SXFI and is compatible with the PS5. I'm not sure if the SXFI amp is, but if your TV has Google/Android TV then you might be able to just plug the amp in to a USB port on the TV.


----------



## Ken Quek

UrsusMajor said:


> Any further word on a device like SXFI TV where one can use SXFI with PS5?



No news about SXFI TV yet, but i think the SXFI Theater should suit your purpose best.


----------



## Drog

amanieux said:


> can someone owning a sxfi device (amp,x3 etc) log once in the sxfi  app with my account (user=tixierpierre@hotmail.com password=wolfgang) with the device plugged-in so the sxfi effect is activated for my account ? ( in order to test the sxfi audio effect without a sxfi device plugged-in as the computational audio seems to be done in software in the app and not physically on the hardware of the sxfi device itself ) thanks.



The SXFI effect is produced on hardware. The software and app just send the settings to the hardware where it is stored. Once set, you can take the hardware to any other device (i.e. PC to phone) and the sound is the same even if the software is not installed on the device you moved it to. In my case, I use the SXFI amp with Android/Google TV where there is no app. The X3 also works on consoles and there is no SXFI software for them either.


----------



## Ken Quek

Drog said:


> The SXFI effect is produced on hardware. The software and app just send the settings to the hardware where it is stored. Once set, you can take the hardware to any other device (i.e. PC to phone) and the sound is the same even if the software is not installed on the device you moved it to. In my case, I use the SXFI amp with Android/Google TV where there is no app. The X3 also works on consoles and there is no SXFI software for them either.



He was referring to the SXFI phone app that works after activation without the SXFI hardware. It doesn't sound the same like from hardware though, just an emulation/demo.


----------



## Drog

Ken Quek said:


> He was referring to the SXFI phone app that works after activation without the SXFI hardware. It doesn't sound the same like from hardware though, just an emulation/demo.



Interesting. I had no idea that existed.

I'm still waiting for the SXFI Planar Magnetic headphones they showed a year or so ago. Do you know if they will be made?


----------



## amanieux (Feb 22, 2021)

limjohn5 said:


> Here is my take on SXFI after listening to it for 4 weeks.
> 
> *Super XFi has been for me personally, maybe one of the best inventions of my generation. *
> 
> ...


there are some other software implementations : https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/Impulcifer you can also try the free "wavesnx" android app that does something similar (has someone compared the spatialisation of stereo music with waves nx vs sxfi ? thanks


----------



## amanieux (Feb 22, 2021)

Ken Quek said:


> He was referring to the SXFI phone app that works after activation without the SXFI hardware. It doesn't sound the same like from hardware though, just an emulation/demo.


is the software emulation this far from the hardware impementation ? ( for non 3d music files i mean, just regular stereo files) thanks


----------



## amanieux

dragon5 said:


> one way is to use VPN to "move" your phone to USA or Singapore so that playstore allows the download.  Playstore has many free VPN, just install and run one of the popular VPN will do.


don't forget to clean the cache of the playstore app after switching vpn location


----------



## illram

Anyone here familiar with the internals on the new Sound Blaster GC7 Super X-Fi product? I have one, sitting here on my desk...and it apparently uses the same DAC chip (AKM4377) as the SXFI Amp. But, it sounds a little different. I'm wondering what specific amp this guy uses internally. Anyone know? Can't find after much googling...


----------



## TeeReQs

Whoa, hadn't seen that yet. Is this supposed to be the successor the X7?


----------



## illram (Apr 5, 2021)

TeeReQs said:


> Whoa, hadn't seen that yet. Is this supposed to be the successor the X7?


I don't think so. I don't know what it is to be honest. Kind of a mixture of the X3 and G6 but trying to market itself to streamers or people who want more readily available chat controls. Super X-Fi plus SBX and Dolby decoding, but requires SPDIF in for DD+ decoding. But lacks X7 speaker amp abilities. Also frustratingly cannot pump SXFI out of its lineout, or SPDIF out. Creative really does not want us using SXFI with our own gear I guess.

I haven't tried to see if it can decode DD and then do SXFI, if it does that will be interesting. Trying that later. I'm pessimistc.


----------



## TeeReQs

Oh bummer. I tried my Super X-Fi dongle, but ended up going back to my X7. The X-Fi was almost too out of head sounding for me compared to SBX. Talking to my friends on discord while playing Warzone made them sound like they were right in front of me. It was to a point where it got so distracting I couldn't concentrate on playing the actual game. I haven't tried it on any other games yet, though.


----------



## illram (Apr 5, 2021)

TeeReQs said:


> Oh bummer. I tried my Super X-Fi dongle, but ended up going back to my X7. The X-Fi was almost too out of head sounding for me compared to SBX. Talking to my friends on discord while playing Warzone made them sound like they were right in front of me. It was to a point where it got so distracting I couldn't concentrate on playing the actual game. I haven't tried it on any other games yet, though.


Yeah I never really use the microphone with it but I could imagine voice chat could sound really weird. I've heard others describe it as simulating a large room of speakers, which is accurate. It is very out of your head. (Now that I am used to it, I can't use anything else!) If you have an X7 and prefer SBX, there is definitely no reason to get the GC7, as the X7's ability to upgrade the OP amps makes it the superior SBX device, to me.

BTW to the extent anyone needs it, I did test Dolby decoding with the GC7 and it does work with SXFI. I.e. if you use the SPDIF input (ONLY the SPDIF input works for Dolby decoding) it will decode dolby digital and then add SXFI (or SBX, whichever you want) to virtualize the surround channels. I think this is the only Creative Super X-Fi product so far with this functionality. (The X3 had Dolby encoding, not decoding....)


----------



## HieroX

illram said:


> Yeah I never really use the microphone with it but I could imagine voice chat could sound really weird. I've heard others describe it as simulating a large room of speakers, which is accurate. It is very out of your head. (Now that I am used to it, I can't use anything else!) If you have an X7 and prefer SBX, there is definitely no reason to get the GC7, as the X7's ability to upgrade the OP amps makes it the superior SBX device, to me.
> 
> BTW to the extent anyone needs it, I did test Dolby decoding with the GC7 and it does work with SXFI. I.e. if you use the SPDIF input (ONLY the SPDIF input works for Dolby decoding) it will decode dolby digital and then add SXFI (or SBX, whichever you want) to virtualize the surround channels. I think this is the only Creative Super X-Fi product so far with this functionality. (The X3 had Dolby encoding, not decoding....)


Cool!! Very tempted to get it, but I wanna wait for more user reviews first. I bought the X3 when it first launched and it's still plagued with bugs till now...


----------



## Falkentyne

TeeReQs said:


> Whoa, hadn't seen that yet. Is this supposed to be the successor the X7?



This can't be the successor to the X7.  It doesn't have 5.1 or 7.1 discrete speaker support (3.5mm jacks).  Not sure if it can do it over optical out or if it's just Super X-fi only.
The X3 does have direct 5.1 speaker support.  This device seems to be a direct competitor to the GSX-1200, since you can't really compare a device with 5.1 or 7.1 speaker support to one without it.


----------



## johnn29

There's a new soundbar out with SXFI Built in - including Atmos channels. Sounds pretty exciting: https://uk.creative.com/p/speakers/creative-sxfi-carrier

Seems like you plug in any headphones via 3.5mm or SXFI Theater headphones for wireless. Bit annoying they don't have regular bluetooth support though. My main use case for using headphone speaker virtulization is in noisy situations where I want to use ANC. 

But having Atmos height channels is something that's really cool - hopefully a dedicated box is still forthcoming.


----------



## UrsusMajor

johnn29 said:


> There's a new soundbar out with SXFI Built in - including Atmos channels. Sounds pretty exciting: https://uk.creative.com/p/speakers/creative-sxfi-carrier
> 
> Seems like you plug in any headphones via 3.5mm or SXFI Theater headphones for wireless. Bit annoying they don't have regular bluetooth support though. My main use case for using headphone speaker virtulization is in noisy situations where I want to use ANC.
> 
> But having Atmos height channels is something that's really cool - hopefully a dedicated box is still forthcoming.



Hmm, wondering if it's possible to connect a PS5 to this via hdmi 2.1. And then pass SXFI out to a dedicated dac/amp


----------



## HieroX

https://cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.com/people/creative-technology-sim-wong-hoo-14925162

3rd gen SXFi is in the works!


----------



## HieroX

Hey all, I am planning to get a Hifiman Sundara with SB GC7 combo. Anyone having the same combo, and know which headphone profile to use?


----------



## 544592

I'll just add that the little SXFI Amp is a wee cracker! I don't use the SXFI features but as a USB-C DAC/Amp with independent volume control it's fantastic. For me it sounds very natural and super clean. Lovely build quality and extra functionality to boot (play/pause, next, restart, previous). Including EQ if you wish.


----------



## x7007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Does anyone have weird crackling when using 7.1? for example in the windows 10 speaker test. It's driving me insane.... it happens with 2 headphones, HD800s and Beyerdynamic 990 600ohms. I don't know what to do. I can hear it in Discord when someone is talking. I can hear it in the youtube hearing test at 100-180
How can I fix this?? With stereo only and SXFI off there is no noise or issue. is it windows 10 21h1 issue? I tested my GSX1000 and there is no issue.. what's wrong with the SXFI Enabled??


----------



## x7007

can anyone please tell me if they have weird crackling noise on the right ear when the SXFI is Green/On, and it disappears when it's Orange/Off?? it's really important if it's a bug they will fix it.


----------



## x7007

it's a bloody emergency, no one can test for me this simple test?? just have sxfi green/on with 7.1 and just get the windows volume 75-100% and keep clicking on it. do you hear crackling on the right ear?????


----------



## Falkentyne (Sep 19, 2021)

x7007 said:


> Does anyone have weird crackling when using 7.1? for example in the windows 10 speaker test. It's driving me insane.... it happens with 2 headphones, HD800s and Beyerdynamic 990 600ohms. I don't know what to do. I can hear it in Discord when someone is talking. I can hear it in the youtube hearing test at 100-180
> How can I fix this?? With stereo only and SXFI off there is no noise or issue. is it windows 10 21h1 issue? I tested my GSX1000 and there is no issue.. what's wrong with the SXFI Enabled??




I've only seen this crackling usually right after windows boots, on the very first sound test.  Then on the next test it's as good as ever.
I think I may have heard it once recently after a reboot, maybe after changing a profile (on my phone?).

There's also a bug sometimes when you have the system "AC powered off" (hard power off, not just power switch) and then you boot windows with the X-fi plugged in and the sound channels don't work appear in windows and the device is locked at 16 bit 44 khz with no option to change it.  Fixed by just unplugging and replugging in the USB.

The only time I remember this static issue never going away was on an old version of windows 10, which didn't allow higher than 16 bit/48000 khz with the Amp (but which had no sound quality issues with the Sennheiser GSX-1000).  I remember something (maybe in this thread?) about some DLL or USB driver for sound being too old for the amp.  V1903 fixed that but there was apparently a way to update even 1709 with that driver.

And make sure your sound is on 96000hz, 24 bit.

There is an "Issue" I've encountered twice (since the Amp was released) where it "forgets" or is unable to use 7.1 or 5.1 mode even when you select it in windows, none of the speaker channels will play sound except front left and front right.
The only way to fix that is to reset the firmware to default (I used my phone to do that), then to download your SXFI profile again.


----------



## x7007

Falkentyne said:


> I've only seen this crackling usually right after windows boots, on the very first sound test.  Then on the next test it's as good as ever.
> I think I may have heard it once recently after a reboot, maybe after changing a profile (on my phone?).
> 
> There's also a bug sometimes when you have the system "AC powered off" (hard power off, not just power switch) and then you boot windows with the X-fi plugged in and the sound channels don't work appear in windows and the device is locked at 16 bit 44 khz with no option to change it.  Fixed by just unplugging and replugging in the USB.
> ...


I tried everything possible. it only happens with the green light/on mode. it doesn't happen when it's orange off.   so you say you can reset the firmware or the sxfi control settings? because I tried that.  from the computer.   it's always 24bir 48000hz I even tried 96000hz.  its all the save as long the sxfi is green mode light.  5.1 or 7.1 I think even stereo
what more to do? the phone reset is different than the computer reset?


----------



## x7007

Falkentyne said:


> I've only seen this crackling usually right after windows boots, on the very first sound test.  Then on the next test it's as good as ever.
> I think I may have heard it once recently after a reboot, maybe after changing a profile (on my phone?).
> 
> There's also a bug sometimes when you have the system "AC powered off" (hard power off, not just power switch) and then you boot windows with the X-fi plugged in and the sound channels don't work appear in windows and the device is locked at 16 bit 44 khz with no option to change it.  Fixed by just unplugging and replugging in the USB.
> ...


Can you test the Windows sound test. click on the L - R speakers    and RL - RR    on all of them I hear crackling it doesn't happen only to the Right ear, also to the Left.


----------



## Falkentyne (Sep 22, 2021)

x7007 said:


> Can you test the Windows sound test. click on the L - R speakers    and RL - RR    on all of them I hear crackling it doesn't happen only to the Right ear, also to the Left.



I do this literally every single day or every few days/week for over two years now.
No problem whatsoever.  I'm sorry I can't help you.

Either test it on a different computer, clean both the 3.5mm jack and the male plugs with Deoxit D5, or RMA the amp.


----------



## eliwankenobi

x7007 said:


> Does anyone have weird crackling when using 7.1? for example in the windows 10 speaker test. It's driving me insane.... it happens with 2 headphones, HD800s and Beyerdynamic 990 600ohms. I don't know what to do. I can hear it in Discord when someone is talking. I can hear it in the youtube hearing test at 100-180
> How can I fix this?? With stereo only and SXFI off there is no noise or issue. is it windows 10 21h1 issue? I tested my GSX1000 and there is no issue.. what's wrong with the SXFI Enabled??




Hello,  so far my unit doesn't show this crackling. I do hear a crackling when using it as a pure DAC feeding my THX-789 amp. But I think it is an issue with the amp instead RCA input instead of the Sxfi amp


----------



## eliwankenobi

x7007 said:


> can anyone please tell me if they have weird crackling noise on the right ear when the SXFI is Green/On, and it disappears when it's Orange/Off?? it's really important if it's a bug they will fix it.


This I've never heard. If these are two separate issues and you don't hear them with your headphones when using other DAC/AMPs then there may be an issue on your device that needs to be checked out.


----------



## x7007

eliwankenobi said:


> This I've never heard. If these are two separate issues and you don't hear them with your headphones when using other DAC/AMPs then there may be an issue on your device that needs to be checked out.


after a lot of checking it was some kind of emi issue or windows update or both.


----------



## eliwankenobi

x7007 said:


> after a lot of checking it was some kind of emi issue or windows update or both.


oh good, so now it's solved? It would probably have been a windows issue. Actually, it was a very common issue on PCs with AMD Ryzen CPUs until they patched it with a new BIOS and chipset driver


----------



## ourfpshero

This is only 59$ on creatives site now. 
So I got one. A decent little dac , good for the price. The 3d audio excels in games.  Used a fostex thx00, played Apex Legends.


----------



## eliwankenobi

ourfpshero said:


> This is only 59$ on creatives site now.
> So I got one. A decent little dac , good for the price. The 3d audio excels in games.  Used a fostex thx00, played Apex Legends.


Happy to see you like it! I love mine. And yes, it did make my Apex Legends sound experience much better. It's a nice little DAC/Amp!


----------



## Cevisi

eliwankenobi said:


> Happy to see you like it! I love mine. And yes, it did make my Apex Legends sound experience much better. It's a nice little DAC/Amp!


Works great for apex


----------



## Flash676

Is there a way to do a factory reset of the SXFI Amp without an Android device?

The channel mapping on mine is incorrect and most of the settings in the Windows app (for example, headphone selection) no longer have any effect.


----------



## Falkentyne

Flash676 said:


> Is there a way to do a factory reset of the SXFI Amp without an Android device?
> 
> The channel mapping on mine is incorrect and most of the settings in the Windows app (for example, headphone selection) no longer have any effect.



I believe you can use the windows app to factory reset it.


----------



## Flash676

Falkentyne said:


> I believe you can use the windows app to factory reset it.


I used the reset option in the Windows app, but I don't believe it's a full reset as there wasn't any reloading of the firmware, which I thought was something that the Android app did.  The channel mapping has been fixed, but changing the headphone selection or EQ settings still has no effect.


----------



## Skev

The SXFI amp is a very underrated little thing. People dismiss is it due to the SXFI DSP but as a standard DAC/AMP it's a fantastic thing. I actually prefer it over my L&P W2 balanced.

£49 on their site in the UK right now.


----------



## roladyzator

Anyone else noticed Gen3 was introduced?
I retook my photos this week and my profile is now marked as Gen3.
In my case the huge dip at 8-9 kHz is gone and the lower treble (4 kHz) is less pronounced. The 150 - 300 Hz is still recessed though.  Now it sounds more correct with K702 using K701 setting in SXFI app or a Harman Target headphone with Unknown Headphone profile.

Still worse sensation of being in a room than Out of your head's Genelec or Cello profiles, but these have bass inconsistencies and sometimes sound as if coming from above to me.

Anyone else who tried Gen3 - what is your experience?


----------



## Cecala

This amp as I understand it, currently cannot be used straight out of a Bluray player or a TV's eARC output?


----------



## Iohfcasa

Correct, because  the sxfi amp uses usb and no hdmi.
And the ps4/5 doesn't output more than two channels via usb, so it can't be used as a mediaplayer with surroundsound for the amp.


----------



## NewCoke

Cecala said:


> This amp as I understand it, currently cannot be used straight out of a Bluray player or a TV's eARC output?


It can be used out of a Nvidia Shield TV, but I can't get 5.1 this way.  Unless I am missing a workaround.


----------



## Fourier transformer

Hello, is it normal to hear little noise with the SXFI AMP and IEMs ? My IEMs are 16 ohm and 10/100 volume on windows is loud. The little noise is not affected when I increase the volume, and it happens on smartphone too. Also, sometimes the 3.5mm jack trrs CTIA is not detected. Thanks.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Feb 26, 2022)

Creative SXFI AMP is still on sale in the UK! Worth picking up simply for its excellent AKM 4377 DAC chip inside.
AKM factory had a fire in Oct2020 and since then these special Velvet Sound DAC chips have become rarer and rarer.
Makes me sad that almost everything these days is ESS Sabre.





Code "5OFF" will give you free faster shipping!


----------



## Flash676 (Apr 6, 2022)

Does anyone using the SXFI Amp with a Windows PC have a problem where the headphone selection doesn't do anything?

This worked for me at one point, but now none of the selections change the sound in any way.


----------



## voidPtr

Flash676 said:


> Does anyone using the SXFI Amp with a Windows PC have a problem where the headphone selection doesn't do anything?
> 
> This worked for me at one point, but now none of the selections change the sound in any way.


I think I had the same issue, but I assumed it was because I also had EqualizerAPO enabled (and then it would maybe default to unknown headphone). I wanted to verify right now but noticed that I don't know how to disable EqualizerAPO.

On a side note, using Equalizer APO I was able to make the Shure SRH 1540 work quite nicely for me. I used a preset from the AutoEq project (thank you @jaakkopasanen) and added some personal taste based changes. But I'm too lazy to turn it into a single EQ.


----------



## Flash676

voidPtr said:


> I think I had the same issue, but I assumed it was because I also had EqualizerAPO enabled (and then it would maybe default to unknown headphone). I wanted to verify right now but noticed that I don't know how to disable EqualizerAPO.


I don't think EqualizerAPO would impact the headphone selection functionality.  I'm trying to figure out of my amp is broken or if this is a widespread issue.  I read that there is a way to put the amp into a recovery mode to reset it but that it requires an Android device.  The reset option in the Windows app didn't help.


----------



## voidPtr

Flash676 said:


> I don't think EqualizerAPO would impact the headphone selection functionality.  I'm trying to figure out of my amp is broken or if this is a widespread issue.  I read that there is a way to put the amp into a recovery mode to reset it but that it requires an Android device.  The reset option in the Windows app didn't help.


Now that I think about it whether or not EqualizerAPO can influence this probably depends on where the EQ is applied, if it's stored on the device and applied there, or whether it's applied on the driver side.

On my side it could also be the latest update of the SXFI-Control software, I'm not sure of the exact timeline but it could be that it stopped working for me after I Installed that.


----------



## Flash676

voidPtr said:


> Now that I think about it whether or not EqualizerAPO can influence this probably depends on where the EQ is applied, if it's stored on the device and applied there, or whether it's applied on the driver side.
> 
> On my side it could also be the latest update of the SXFI-Control software, I'm not sure of the exact timeline but it could be that it stopped working for me after I Installed that.


The problem is definitely version 3.4.99.1 of SXFI Control.  This works correctly in version 3.4.81.00.

Interestingly enough, I could only find 3.4.81.00 on the Creative website.  The newer version is offered as an update inside the app.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Has anyone tried to connect the Sxfi amp to an external amplifier like the Drop THX 789?

I’ve tried it and I hear like a crackling noise…Not sure if it’s the output of the amp or the input of my amp..


----------



## Flash676

eliwankenobi said:


> Has anyone tried to connect the Sxfi amp to an external amplifier like the Drop THX 789?
> 
> I’ve tried it and I hear like a crackling noise…Not sure if it’s the output of the amp or the input of my amp..


I just connected mine to an SMSL SP400, which is also a THX based amp like your Drop.  I don't hear any noise even with the SXFI Amp at 100% volume.


----------



## Ufasas

any of you got Creative G3 USB-C amp and shanling UP4 BT usb-c amp? is SXFI amp miles above those two? (music wise, gaming wise i am confident this sxfi is better), it's so deadly cheap now, like 60-70% price drop, considering myself


----------



## NewCoke

Something new?

https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x1


----------



## ourfpshero

NewCoke said:


> Something new?
> 
> https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x1


I noticed that as well. Seems to be about the same but able to drive stronger headphones


----------



## illram

Looks like exactly the same as the old SXFI dongle but is $10 more? Same DAC, same amp specs. But branded as a Sound Blaster.


----------



## tendou

anyone knows how to downgrade the firmware? I tried asking the creative team a few time but they are not very helpful.


----------



## ourfpshero

I fixed the headphone selection issue by uninstalling the software, reinstalling but DO NOT update it


----------



## x7007 (Sep 5, 2022)

roladyzator said:


> Anyone else noticed Gen3 was introduced?
> I retook my photos this week and my profile is now marked as Gen3.
> In my case the huge dip at 8-9 kHz is gone and the lower treble (4 kHz) is less pronounced. The 150 - 300 Hz is still recessed though.  Now it sounds more correct with K702 using K701 setting in SXFI app or a Harman Target headphone with Unknown Headphone profile.
> 
> ...


Where do you see Gen3? I'm still on Gen2 on the SXFI Control

EDIT :Ho,, I've found it, you need to make a new profile. such a nightmare doing the pictures. The first try was crap, the bass was gone 


EDIT : I tried Forza Horizon 3 and it sound like crap, like half of the sound suddenly disappear or doesn't exist, the driving on rain water road make screaching noises.... compared to my GEN2 which is better.   Music sounds less or so the same..... is something ****ed up in the games area??

It just doesn't sound good! what am I doing wrong? GEN2 I did sound way better like I close to the place like I'm inside it, GEN3 is like I'm far from everything on a stage which already on a stage because of HD800s.  how do I fix this??


EDIT : PLEASE tell me you hear what I hear. Everyone report them!!  https://asia.creative.com/contactus?h=5

Using the device with Profile GEN2.
I tried to make a new profile and saw GEN3, in songs and movies are less noticeable but in games, it becomes worse, there is terrible ECHO, and terrible quality all around, I can't feel or hear the surround like GEN2, in Forza Horizon 3 for I can hear the passing cars from left and right with GEN2 but with GEN3 it's gone, I hear everything like I'm on stage within a stage because the HD800's has biggest sound stage it's triple it. please fix the GEN3 because I can't use it at all!  it feels like I'm outside the game instead of being inside. driving in the rain is unbearable, it sounds like scratching walls with fingers. Something is wrong with the GEN3 profiles, I tried 6 times from many different angles, and it is always the same thing.

I hope it's a bug or something they didn't finish properly and will fix because every new profile is GEN3 now!! if anything happens and can't create GEN2 this device becomes unuseable forever!


----------



## Quattro74

Hmm, I just ordered one of these. Now I wonder if there is a special Firmware upgrade necessary before the gen3 profiles kick in? Maybe I hold off upgrading the firmware until the gen3 profiles issues get solved??


----------



## x7007

Has anyone else tested GEN3?? no one here went on the testing side? I sent them a technical support ticket but it won't be enough to fix it


----------



## x7007

Did anyone send creative a support ticket?? or does no one care about this? because GEN3 is screwed up and anyone who buys any SXFI and wants to use it will get 10% quality of headphones sound. I guess no one on Head-Fi cares about HiFi.


----------



## Fourier transformer

x7007 said:


> Did anyone send creative a support ticket?? or does no one care about this? because GEN3 is screwed up and anyone who buys any SXFI and wants to use it will get 10% quality of headphones sound. I guess no one on Head-Fi cares about HiFi.


no one care because they probably refurbished their old sxfi amp


----------



## tendou

Fourier transformer said:


> no one care because they probably refurbished their old sxfi amp


They don't want to give older firmware. I asked them a few time


----------



## x7007

tendou said:


> They don't want to give older firmware. I asked them a few time


please report them about Gen3, did you make one?  please check and tell them about that. they said they still investigate


----------



## Quattro74 (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm happy with the sound of mine. But I just got it. Don't have any experience with Gen2 vs Gen3. Haven't used it with Gaming, yet. With Music it is great! 

I like that Creative is always trying to improve their products. Yet how cool would it be if we could select which Gen profiles we want to use? If enough people complain about this Gen then probably it will get fixed in Gen4?


----------



## Ufasas

im still on SXFI AMP, didn't realise they renamed it to X1, but cannot see any profiles, i just scan QR code, login, it automatically downloads some settings i left in database, and everything seems fine in games and music


----------



## Quattro74

It seems the SXFI Amp is the same as the X1. The X1 has newer firmware and a sticker. Yes, when I use the original Windows SXFI Command software, it auto downloads my latest head profile. If I update to newest software or try to use the same Mac OS software, I can't get it to load/save any headphones from the list...???


----------



## x7007 (Sep 23, 2022)

They gave me the email of SXFI Tech support team, they want me to give them my login information so they can check the profile. Why no one is doing anything in this thread, no one care?? 64 pages of people using this device and no one are doing anything it seems

Team from Super X-Fi <team@sxfi.com>




Quattro74 said:


> It seems the SXFI Amp is the same as the X1. The X1 has newer firmware and a sticker. Yes, when I use the original Windows SXFI Command software, it auto downloads my latest head profile. If I update to newest software or try to use the same Mac OS software, I can't get it to load/save any headphones from the list...???


Use the SXFI Control panel from the download page and don't update it and give it 10 sec or something


----------



## Quattro74 (Sep 24, 2022)

Hi, I wish I was around with one of these earlier and could compare how different profiles work with gaming. I made 2 profiles, both show as gen3. One sounds pretty awesome with music. I did uninstall the software and install the old one so that I could again select the proper headphones. Maybe they will fix the issues you have noticed with gen3 profiles in gen4? Let us know what you find.


----------



## x7007

Quattro74 said:


> Hi, I wish I was around with one of these earlier and could compare how different profiles work with gaming. I made 2 profiles, both show as gen3. One sounds pretty awesome with music. I did uninstall the software and install the old one so that I could again select the proper headphones. Maybe they will fix the issues you have noticed with gen3 profiles in gen4? Let us know what you find.


Did you test in games?? Music is kind of fine because they are 2 CHANNELS, the biggest issue is when you try the 7.1 Channels! Please test it ASAP and send them email asap!

I sent them my Account details so they can log on and check the profile for themselves.


----------



## Quattro74

A large portion of my music collection is in 5.1. I did listen to some stereo files and they sounded pretty great too though. If Gen2 sounds better than gen3 for majority of people for gaming and music, I'd hope Creative will take that into account for Gen4 profiles. All I have to compare the Gen3 profile to is my SB E5. I will do that for gaming and see how they compare. I never did have a chance to listen to Gen2 profiles.


----------



## x7007 (Sep 25, 2022)

Quattro74 said:


> A large portion of my music collection is in 5.1. I did listen to some stereo files and they sounded pretty great too though. If Gen2 sounds better than gen3 for majority of people for gaming and music, I'd hope Creative will take that into account for Gen4 profiles. All I have to compare the Gen3 profile to is my SB E5. I will do that for gaming and see how they compare. I never did have a chance to listen to Gen2 profiles.


First it could be something with headphones needs better support for it with the new gen, the profile changed too many things that it causes it to be echo. many complained about the 1st Gen which had a lot of echo and was fixed with gen2 and firmware updates. so it could be to support gen2 we need firmware update, second it could be specific headphones has problem or there is a serious bug. and again why haven't you tried a game all this time to hear how bad it is? like I said music hasn't changed much compared to movies and gaming. try gaming and then you'll see how bad it is.  dts headphones X sound much better than gen3. 
gen2 dts headphones x is almost the same on non supported Dolby atmos games.


----------



## Quattro74

It would be cool if they could give us selectable Gen1, Gen2, Gen3, ....GenX versions of our head profiles. Maybe in a future Software update.


----------



## x7007 (Sep 25, 2022)

Quattro74 said:


> It would be cool if they could give us selectable Gen1, Gen2, Gen3, ....GenX versions of our head profiles. Maybe in a future Software update.


We really don't need GEN1, because it has a serious echo issue even with the firmware update. I think GEN3 has an issue with its profiling or the device actually needs a firmware update again, one of these.


This is what I sent them and others more but this sum it up.

*So there are 3 things.

1. Fixing the GEN3
2. Backup options so I can restore my GEN2 if needed, I will never delete my account so that's not the case.
3. Fixing the SXFI Control panel Headphones changing/Brand/model so it will really change the sound*



This is what they replied, I hope they will fix this

Thank you for your prompt reply.
My team will focus on issue 1 and issue 2. (Rest assure that we will preserve all your GEN2 profiles).

I will feedback issue 3 to another team (who will not be able to access your profiles) and get them to reproduce the bug and have it fixed.

Rest assure that I will update and share with you the outcome of our investigation before rolling out a fix.

Thank you and best regards.

Peter Khor

Team from Super X-Fi


----------



## Quattro74

I re-installed the original version of the SXFI Control software so that I could select and save the headphone profile I wanted to use. I guess they need to fix this for their updated software version so everyone can then update their Control software. The Mac OS software also doesn't change/save headphone profiles to the device.


----------



## x7007 (Sep 27, 2022)

Quattro74 said:


> I re-installed the original version of the SXFI Control software so that I could select and save the headphone profile I wanted to use. I guess they need to fix this for their updated software version so everyone can then update their Control software. The Mac OS software also doesn't change/save headphone profiles to the device.


everyone wants to have things fixed but no one bothers to report. I wonder how this works.




We do not see any obvious issue with the account setup at the moment.

In order to further diagnose the reported issue, we would like to focus on a specific case which is most obvious to you. It would be best if you can kindly provide the following information for the most obvious case:

*PC System*

A) Windows11, *Revision = *Build 22621.521

B) *Windows Sound Setting was set to Stereo or 5.1 or 7.1? *7.1

C) *Would like to confirm, all other Window sound enhancements are turned OFF such as Spatial Sound?* - YES



*SXFI Products*

D) SXFI AMP, Firmware Version = 2.1.8 - YES

E) *Any other SXFI Hardware connected to the same system at the same time?* - NO

F) Headphone: Sennheiser HD800s - YES

G) *Did you encounter the issue with other headphones that you owned?* – I have the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 but I didn't test it because everything else works fine with GEN2 and Spatial sounds like DTS X and Dolby Atmos.

H) *Your preferred GEN2 profile = September 20th, 2012?* - YES

I) *Any other Creative Software installed on your system besides SXFI Control and SXFI App Content? - *NO

J) Content worst affected = Forza Horizon 3 – Pretty much all games, but in racing games I can clearly hear the sliding/drifting of the wheels like a high screeching sound like you write on a chalkboard, kind of like this, just imagine wheels on a chalkboard

Screech from a chalk board - YouTube



*Content*

K) *Is the Sound Setting within the game set to headphones or Speakers?* – The game does not have an option for that, it auto-detects.

L)* Can you take a screenshot of the Sound Settings within the game?*

We are unable to get our hands on Forza Horizon 3 from Microsoft store as it was decommissioned 2 years ago. We would like to know did the issue you encountered occurred in other Games. – YES, you can just try Forza Horizon 4 and 5 or just about any other game, racing games it's clearly audible because the wheels don't sound correct and really annoying, and passing cars are not even audible when you are passing them from the left or right, it's like you drive 20 mph instead 280 mph.


We are unable to get our hands on Fonza Horizon 3 from Microsoft store as it was decommissioned 2 years ago. We would like know did the issue you encountered occurred on other Games?

Please accept my apology for such a long email, and asking so many questions.
We are now in the midst of setting up an environment to best mimic your conditions to run more test to debug it.

Looking forward to your reply.


Thank you and best regards,

Peter Khor


----------



## Iohfcasa

I want them to provide a 3d scan option, I would borrow me an iphone x in that case, 2d photos don't contain any dephth information and the algorythms based on them are not very reliable, nor accurate.


----------



## Quattro74

x7007,

Interesting response from Creative team. Whatever changes they made between gen2 and gen3 is where your issue is. You do still have access to gen2 profile, right? So, you can still use it for gaming?  I'm curious what gen2 profiles sound like compared to gen3. Wonder if Creative could make gen2 mapping option selectable when we do head mapping. That way newer owners like me could experience gen2. And we could decide which gen we use for our head profiles.


----------



## x7007

Quattro74 said:


> x7007,
> 
> Interesting response from Creative team. Whatever changes they made between gen2 and gen3 is where your issue is. You do still have access to gen2 profile, right? So, you can still use it for gaming?  I'm curious what gen2 profiles sound like compared to gen3. Wonder if Creative could make gen2 mapping option selectable when we do head mapping. That way newer owners like me could experience gen2. And we could decide which gen we use for our head profiles.


yes I have access.  if there is an issue then they suppose to fix it. the problem is I am the only one exist to report it and no one else, so fixing might take longer, hopefully I am only taking care for myself now because no one even cares.


----------



## Quattro74

IF Creative decided to implement the changes I suggest, above. That would solve your problem, right? So, you could make future gen2 profiles if you wanted? And other SXFI/X1 etc. owners would benefit also... Not sure that Creative would do it. I'm guessing they do read these forums still??


----------



## x7007

Quattro74 said:


> IF Creative decided to implement the changes I suggest, above. That would solve your problem, right? So, you could make future gen2 profiles if you wanted? And other SXFI/X1 etc. owners would benefit also... Not sure that Creative would do it. I'm guessing they do read these forums still??


they don't read, that's why I asked people to report them the issue like the headphones selection didn't make changes to the sound with the newest control panel, and again, no one reported that. I reported the issue. I don't think they will be able to add Gen selection because it would confuse other people.  first they fix the Gen3 then we see, because they might release Gen 4 eventually.


----------



## Quattro74

Ah, ok. They did read this forum at one time, I think.


----------



## x7007

I don't know what happened to them, but they didn't reply back more than 10 days without saying anything.. the worst support ever.  Asrock for motherboard answers faster and fixes the problem eventually. we already know creative.........


----------



## x7007

They didn't find any issue with the GEN3 with their tests



*1. Fixing the GEN3*

I have looked into your profiles, with your permission granted earlier, and did not find anything unusual about it.



I have tried Forza Horizon 4 and Forza Horizon 5 with both your Gen3 and Gen2 profiles with a gaming rig and an office notebook.




Tire screeching (drift, e-brake, donuts, burnouts) = Sounds correct and realistic in both Games
Left/Right car passing = Positioning is accurate and can hear and tell the cars are overtaking me from left or right. When I overtakes them, I can hear clearing which side am I overtaking taking them from. When I stop at an intersection, I can hear cars clearing travelling from left to right or right to left.
I have also watch Tokyo Drift, Fast and Furious 7, 8 and 9 hoping to reliably find the issue but was not successful too.



All in all, Gen3 definitely sounded better, if not equal to Gen2.



I would really appreciate if you can send me the actual game audio recording and/or let me know which scenes / map on FH4 or FH5 can reproduce the issue easily. Without experiencing / hearing the issue ourselves first hand, its quite difficult for us to address the issue.





*3. Fixing the SXFI Control panel Headphones changing/Brand/model so it will really change the sound*


I have spoke the the SXFI Control development team. They have advised me to inform you that you should uninstall the latest version completely, download and install the older version (*3.48.1.0*) here: https://support.creative.com/Produc...fiers&prodID=23272&prodName=Creative+SXFI+AMP

and *DO NOT *perform any further software updates when prompted.



To switch between your profiles and/or headphones, you can perform these with SXFI App (Windows). This app can be downloaded from Microsoft's Store.



Although we are unable to reproduce the Gen3 non conformity that you have reported, we are no closing the case as we am still trying to reproduce it. Should we need your help to verify the issue, I hope you can still continue to render assistance to us.









I noticed there is SXFI APP from the windows store, you need to be on USA or Singapore Region in the windows store to get it



Why do I need the SXFI APP?​Is installing the SXFI APP necessary to start using the AMP?





Written by Team Super X-Fi
Updated over a week ago
You need the SXFI APP to setup your profile for Super X-Fi devices. You will have to create an account with your email address on the SXFI APP, then proceed to map your head and both ears to create your personalized Super X-Fi profile.

You will be able to create multiple Super X-Fi profiles within the SXFI APP, and select your headphones accordingly as well. The SXFI APP is required when setting up your Super X-Fi devices as it will program the device with your unique listening profile and headphone choice.

Please note that the SXFI APP is required for the operation of all SXFI products and is currently only available in the following countries: Singapore, United States. Availability of product support services for SXFI products is also limited to the country which the SXFI product was purchased.


----------



## Alexious (Nov 19, 2022)

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've dabbled in X-Fi. I was interested when it first came out.

Now I'm looking to bolster my sound card capabilities (I'm using the mainboard right now), and I have a few questions. I've noticed that the GC7 seems to be fully featured and it's also discounted now. Does anyone here have any experience with it?

I'm also seeking a bit of clarification on how sound processing works in my current speaker setup. I have my PC connected to my TV via the GPU's HDMI, and the TV itself is then connected to my soundbar via HDMI eARC. The sound still originates from my PC's lousy mainboard, though. Is that correct?


----------

